# Teachers having had/started tx part 3



## professor waffle

new home ladies

Please note you now have the option to bookmark your threads in your menu instead of having to post on a thread in order to be notified of new posts


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi ladies!  Ooh, new home.

Off to watch the SCD results show but hope everyone's doing okay.  4 more weeks to go - woo hoo!  

Found out last week that last week of term is charity week and students' attendance at lessons is optional as long as they are attending a charity event - FANTASTICO!    

J x


----------



## jes4

Hiya! Just bookmarking   

Hope all of you are ok. We're just getting up to our ears in nativity practises (can't believe how quick christmas is coming round) Also got parents evenings this week  - its gonna be a busy one!

J - your last week of term sounds interesting! Is the teachers attendance optional too?!!?   

jesXXX


----------



## Chops5

Hi all. Due to start tx in new year. I'm head of dept so already stressed and worried about how I will cope. Lots of people asking questions...how do you all deal with this?


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Not much happening here with me.  Plodding through work and not enjoying a great deal of it.  Need to cheer myself up somehow!

Chops - it's so difficult to cope with work, teaching and treatment.  As you will see from my pink signature below, I've had many cycles of both IVF and IUI so have had a ridiculous amount of time off.  I've ended up telling more people than I would have liked just because I got fed up lying all the time.

Jinglebell - love the sound of your last week of term!   

Not like me to be on here during the working day but just shows how little interest I have in my job at the moment!   
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Chops,

I'm similar to twinkle.  I was HoF in my last school and when I was off, it seemed my department were incapable of just getting on with it!    Every time I came back, they'd tell me how awful it had been.  Then my HT told them why I was off and they were better, but I didn't give her permission to tell them so was really annoyed.  

In my new place, the only person who knows is my HoD and he's an old friend of mine, so am going to try to get away with not telling for as long as possible.  

Good luck, and don't let the HoD stuff you have to do stress you out - it's just not worth it.

J x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi all... am a HoD starting out with TX... it's stressing me out!!
I have told one person at school from SLT to cover myself in case of bad reaction etc!!
Its scarey.... anyone starting TX shortly? x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies...

Well I was hoping to be able to post an uplifting and inspiring post right now.  We had a secret shhhhh told no-one, not even folks, ICSI and I amazingly got a BFP...However went to 7 week scan this week & its not viable....Now have to wait for miscarriage.  To say I'm gutted is an understatement    .... We were in total shock when we got the BPF.  We had agreed it was the last time & we just had to give it one last go - our 5th ICSI.  We couldn/t believe the tests & they kept coming up positive.  We were nervous about the scan but if I'm honest I always thought our problem was getting pregnant and once we were pregnant then it would all be fine.  It certainly hasn't sunk in yet....

Not sure where we go from here.  We've got the furthest ever - our first ever BFP...but if that took 6 goes.....Oh I don't know!  I'm sure my mind is not thinking clearly at the moment to make any decisions...

Bizarrely I was able to go to work yesterday- in a way it kept me busy.  Just started blubbing again when I saw DH at the end of the day   ....

Sorry to those of your who have also sufffered miscarriages - can you give me a clue what it might be like/when I might start bleeding etc.... Will I need time off work psychically?  Emotionally feel ok at mo - think it might change once miscarriage starts I guess....I stopped meds on Tues - doc said it would take a couple of days to start but have read it might take up to 2 weeks....Sorry if this is TMI but any advice would be helpful.

My DH is always very supportive & is good at reminding me that there are far worse off people in the world with far more problems.  Life goes on I guess...

Sorry to bring a downer to the thread.


   to those of you starting out with treatment.

Chops & Jensw - people have always known about my treatment after DH told them when I had bad OHSS the first time!gggrrrrrr....However the last time I took time off for hospital appointments & personal reasons (was acting head so my decision!!) so they may have guessed but no-one said.  It is tricky I agree, but you'll find a way.

Twinkle - I'm with you there....Still looking for something else that pays as well!!!  

Jinglebell - last week of term sounds GGGGRReat!

Jes- nativities already!!! How you doing?  When do you start again  

Hope everyone enjoys the weekend when they get there....I, for one, will not be doing a lot!
Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi Wobs,

So sad to read your news this morning... cant even begin to imagine how you are feeling.

All on FF ae here for you and can listen and respond to all your questions... I think ask away, you never know.  I am sure someone will be able to help.

I hope you make it too the weekend, you could probably do with the time off.... I know I am.

I dont know how people do this all the time... its so stressful and in our jobs... people just dont understand.

Take care everyone  x x x


----------



## jes4

Wobs - so so sad to hear your news     Thinking of you and your DH   

As for time off school - i don't know how you managed to go into work at all. I ended up having 2 weeks off after my first m/c, the 2nd one was at the start of the summer hols, and i had about 10 days off for the 3rd. I was a total mess when i returned to school after the first one (Not helped by 3 PG colleagues at the time    ) and my HT was very understanding and kept my workload to a minimum. With the 3rd one, when i went back i was fine at first, but it hit me a few weeks later, and i totally fell apart, and ended up really ill. I think the best advice i can give is just to go with what your emotions are telling you and try not to overload yourself at work, in case things do get too much. As for the physical effects, all 3 of mine were quite different . I had an ERPC, followed by infection on the first one, and was signed off for a week after the procedure. The 2nd one was like a really heavy AF with quite bad pains, but it was the hols so i was able to shut myself away when the pain got bad, but mostly i carried on with things. The 3rd one was the worst in physical terms as i had alot of bleeding and a lot of pain, and there was absolutley no way i would have been able to be at work. I did nothing except lie on the sofa for about 5 days    Everyone is different though, and i know someone who worked all through hers and told no one. Just go with what your body and mind tells you. Hope i havent freaked you out in sharing my experiences though, sorry if tmi  

Sending huge hugs your ways. Take it easy and make sure you and DH have time to grieve together   

Ho to everyone else. Just got in from parents evenings so brain is a bit frazzled!!!

jesXXX


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh wobs, I'm so sorry.    

I have no advice to offer, but am thinking of you.

J x


----------



## wobs

thanks ladies

Jes - not TMI at all - very helpful.  Will just have to see how it goes....Was helpful being in work this work but suspect when it happens I'll fall apart....will just have to see...

Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Gosh, my box of meds arrived today at school...... omg... suddenly very real 

Hope you ladies have a relaxer... what a tough, tough week x x


----------



## MrsB-S

Hello all,

I am new to FF. I am on my first cycle of IVF at the moment, on phase 2. Also, on GTP training to be a secondary English teacher. I am on my secondary placement at the moment and am having to take lots of time off for visits to clinic. Bit stressful, but at least planning lessons and studying is quite a distraction from worrying about IVF. 

I and my DH have been trying for 4 years and it has taken so long for us to get referred and go through the whole process that I didn't want to defer the treatment. Nothing is more important than starting a family!  

Anyway, it would be great to speak to other teachers...

xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Mrs B-S and welcome.  It's great that you've found us as it's so nice to chat to other teachers who understand the pressures of the job AND treatment.

I'm secondary English too, but working in FE this year, which is lovely at the moment!  Hope your training school are being supportive.  Was tough enough doing my training, let alone doing it whilst having tx, so you're doing tremendously!  

J x


----------



## MrsB-S

Hi Jinglebells,

Haven't told training school exactly what's going on as don't think they'd understand why I was doing it now, but my DH and I have been waiting so long to get this treatment on the NHS that I didn't feel like I could defer. Besides what's more important!

Am really enjoying the training, love teaching! I'm doing a GTP so it's pretty intensive since day one and you are in school from the outset. Have just come back from scan 3 at Bourn. They've told me that follicles are coming on much better since they upped my dose of Gonal F and so EC will be on Friday. We're going to blastocyst so I think ET will be next Wed. Then 2ww! Have study day next Thursday so am not going to do anything...well try not to anyhow! 

Have 2 lessons and an observation tomorrow so I'd better go and do some planning! 

xx


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Evening all how are you?

I am now PUPO and half way through the 2ww - lost this thread completely - but found you all again

Sorry to hear yhour news Wobs - it never gets any easier does it?

Hope all of you are well just think 8 days to go!!!


xXx


----------



## MrsB-S

Hi Little Miss Sunshine,

I am now PUPO too, since Sunday. Had 1 little day 2 embie transferred. Been home this week as was V sore after EC and school been really good, I suppose as I'm trainee it's not such a problem as there are teachers responsible for all the classes I teach. 

Anyway, hope you are all well!

Nearly xmas break!

Mrs B-S
xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi all!

Mrs B-S - congratulations on being PUPO!  Relax and don't worry too much about classes.  It's nearly the end of term after all, and we know how hard the little darlings work before a holiday!  

J x


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hi Jinglebell  - hows you?

Hi Mrs B-S - Congratulations on being pupo - time is passing  only 6 days until end of term - well i am not counting Friday as all we have is a mass then the kids go home at lunchtime - whoop whoop!!

Then weather permitting I may finally get to the christmas market in Brussels the following week!!

Hope everyone is well

xXx


----------



## MrsB-S

Thanks LMS and JingleBell, 

Trying to take it easy and not stress.  Really hard to stay sane )

Hope you are all ok.

Mrs B-S
xx


----------



## wobs

LMS & Mrs B-S - Congrats on being in pupo....           

Hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hopeing to be joining you soon on that one... good luck ladies x x x x
6 more days to go and breathe!!!!!!!!


----------



## aubergine07

Hello fellow teachers.

I found your thread as I came to the end of my first IVF tx, but didn't post then.  I got a BFN on 23rd Dec    We are going to try again, so thought I would post here and say hi.  Good to find others going through the expereince in the same job.  I find it a tough job at the best of times, but going through all of this...

I've been very lucky though and have had a very supportive head and colleagues.  So hope they will be as supportive when I try again.

Back to school on Tuesday for INSET and kids back on Wednesday!  Here we go again!  At least the shortest day is over and done with, and the days should be getting lighter - the thing I find hardest about this job is the early starts!  Well that and everything else!!  Actually I am enjoying my class this year so it's not so bad.

I notice that there were a few PUPO ladies, so am keeping fingers crossed that all was ok for you and Xmas was kind.  Here's to 2011 (although I am apprehensive of having more dissapointment myself)


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello Aubergine!  Do you know when you'll be cycling again?

J x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hello everyone, I hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread but I am a primary school teacher and I am about to undergo my first DIUI at the end of January. I have found it hard having time off for appointments but have so far mangaged to keep the reasons for my time off a secret. I don't really want anyone to know especially as I work in a very very small school. It is helpful to hear that there are other teachers going through similar things. I have just got my AF so I have missed this cycle due to clinic closures so will be waiting for my next AF due at the end of Jan. 

Thanks for listening. 

K x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Wishing and dreaming!  You're not gatecrashing at all!  It's so nice to 'find' other teachers - we all know that tx is tough, but teaching whilst having tx brings its own problems.  

I had 6 IUIs in the last year.  Unfortunately it just didn't work for me - clinic got timing wrong a few times - but I know lots of ladies for whom it's worked 1st or 2nd time.  Good luck!

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Jinglebell - I'm not sure when I'll be cycling next.  Have a follow up appointment booked for 19th Jan and guess will get an idea then about how long will have to wait.  Also not sure if to stay with same hospital or go somewhere new, so that may affect.  Ideally as soon as poss.  How about you, sorry - I know you've probably said in an earlier post!  Sorry the IUIs didn't work for you.

Hello wishing and dreaming.  I'm primary too.  What's your head like?  My head is really supportive, and I found it really helpful telling her.  Was a relief to be able to tell the truth.  So if you think he/she would be supportive and confidential you might find it helpful to tell.  I also told my year group colleagues, but again, only coz I could trust them and knew they would be supportive.  And again, I found it helpful to say why I had to take time off at a crucial time of year (xmas show!) and why I burst into tears (IVF drugs!) though wasn't as bad as I thought it would be actually.


----------



## Forgetmenot

Happy New Year fellow teachees!!

I am secondary and unsupportive head.  Have just been through our first ICSI cycle in secret... unfortunately it hasn't worked... I am now going to tell my head and sod the career implications as this is too important... our job is too hard with this on top!!

I dont know if you have found it so... dreading going back this week...
dont know how I will cope as a little bit   right now!!

x x x


----------



## Angs

Hello,
Do you mind if I join this thread? I'm a primary school teacher, and starting Suprecur injections in 2 days. It's my first go at IVF. Didn't have much luck with IUI.

Hope you're all well,

Angs x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Welcome x


----------



## Angs

Thanks jensw, think we were on the Dec/Jan cycle buddy thread. I moved over to Jan/feb as af was a week late! Hope you're o.k xx


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 

My head is lovely and I am sure she would be very supportive, my only worry is that I don't think it would stay just with the head as the school is very small (only 7 teachers) and I don't think I can face everyone knowing especially if it doesn't work. I think I might see how the first cycle goes and how much time off I actually need and then take it from there and maybe tell my head for the next cycle, if I need too. (praying it works first time!!, Miracles can happen cant' they?!!) 

I too am dreading going back to work, only 1 more glorious day of the holidays left : ( 

Jensw - sorry your ICSI didn't work, fingers crossed 2011 is the year of the baby for us all. 

Angs - good luck with your up and coming IVF

Aubergine07 - I am glad your head is so supportive, I agree it must be a relief to actually tell the truth, making up stories can be so exhausting. 

Jingle bell - sorry that the IUI didn't work for you, I hope your next treatment works out. 

K x


----------



## Angs

Hello,
I've also been lucky with my head, she's very supportive. She's allowing me 2 weeks off following ET. Very kind! I'm also allowed as much time off as I need. I do feel very lucky in that respect. The only trouble is we have an inspection in the summer term! IVF and inspection in the same year = stress!!!! I'm trying not to think about it.

The staff know about my infertility. Another colleague had IVF last year, and conceived twins. She was very open about it, and everyone seemed fine, so I followed her lead. I do get a little annoyed when pregnant colleagues feel the need to go on about pregnancy... in front of me when they are aware of my problem. I guess not everyone is sensitive. Just something I have to deal with. Grrrrrrrr!

Good luck in school next week everyone  

Angs x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Angs,

It's good that so many of you have supportive HTs.  I don't know how mine will be as have moved places since our IUIs, but my HoD is an old friend of mine and he's fully supportive of our tx so that's one less thing to worry about.

Am REALLY not looking forward to going back on Tuesday.  Got lots of marking to do!    

J x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies!

Hope you all had a nice Christmas break.....Agree with all the comments about going back to work; how on earth will I get up that early!!!!

Hello to all the new ladies

Hi Wishing and dreaming...I too am at a v small school - smaller than yours! I kept everything quiet originally (except for my head to take time off), but after my 2nd ICSI I got OHSS and had a week off and everyone was really worried so my head told them....not that I minded really.  Since then I've tried to do as much as possible in the hols as then a) people didn't know (!! not my main reason!) & b) I would be less stressed and could relax. In actual fact they've all been really supportive - when I had my miscarriage recently they were all lovely.  But then I have to admit even more people found out that I would have liked - govs (not parent govs thankfully!) and volunteers.  However if you know people for a long time they do care about you and worry when you are off so I can see why the grapevine reached them!!!  Here's hoping it works for you the first time.

Hi Angs....Glad you've got a supportive head; it does make such a difference.  I've come to the conclusion that no-one is trying to be insensitive as I've had a lot of that - people showing scans etc... but its just they are excited and want to share it - it is hard though I do agree.  I think TBH a lot of people are unsure what to say that is ok actually.   

Hi Jensw - sorry re: your treatment.  We had the disappointment of not getting to ET on our 4th ICSI - I can empathise with how you feel.  Hopefully you learnt some things from your first treatment - did they get the doses right etc... For each of our ICSI I feel we have gained greater knowledge about what to do next...

Hi Aubergine - hope your Jan appointment goes well

Hi Jinglebell - marking eeek....Yes I have a pile of stuff to do today.  Deliberately put it off so I could have a nice break, and now I'm not so sure it was the right thing to do!!  Ho hum....

Hi Jes - hope you're ok

Little Mrs Sunshine & Mrs B-S - keeping everything crossed for you both...guess you probably know the results now (sorry if I've missed you posting somewhere)...hoping they're positive      

AFM we go back to the clinic this month for our follow up.  Not sure I really want to hear what they have to say...but we'll see.  After 6 rounds of treatment we probably have to start being realistic...hard though.

Well I suppose I'd best get on with some of that work

Here's to a happy and successful 2011 for all of us   
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Hi all - one more day left of freedom!  I have also been marking today, but seem to have lost a bag of work    Am hoping that I left it at school.  We had people staying and coming and going over the break, so hope have not tidied it away in an unfindable place!!!

Jensaw - sorry your head is not supportive.  Do you think they might surprise you when you tell them though? I hope so, and hope it all works out ok for you.

Angs - good luck for your first attempt.  I just finished my 1st go and seems odd to think I've been through it now...  

Part of the reason I'm dreading going back to school is because the IVF didn't work, and I have to go back in the same position I was when I left for the break    But at least going back is a good distration - never have a second to think during the day when teaching, so nice to not have to think about it all!

Wishing and dreaming, you should be ok while just having IUI as you only need the 1 day off - in fact I remember my hospital said I could go straight back to work that day - though I didn't of course - though I think it may've happened in the holidays...Good luck anyway, and hopefully you won't need to ask for more than 1 day off!

jinglebells - hope your new head will be supportive!

Wobs - sounds like you have had a hard time and am truly sorry.  I wish you all the luck with your follow up and with whatever you decide to do next.

It is hard when colleagues have "the news" though have been lucky, not too many at my school.  The hardest thing recently was two of my closest friends.  One was a bit insensitve, so I had to send an email explaining how I felt and asking her to not tell me the details.  She was great and really understanding, but the problem now is she's gone to the other extreme and not getting in touch at all except to say happy xmas and new year    I miss her, but don't want to say anything as it'll only confuse matters.  It's all so complicated isn't it?


----------



## jes4

Evening ladies, have to say i'm feeling the exact same way about going back to school tomorrow (and have spent today doing last minute marking of course   ) Have actually had a very relaxing holiday, and haven't given work a second thought, tomorrow is going to be a HUGE shock to the system!

Hello to those of you who are new on here! 

Aubergine - sorry to hear your ivf didn't work. Hope the return to work does indeed help to keep your mind off things. Guess that's one of the good things about our job!

Wishing&dreaming - good luck with your IUI. Im also in a primary school, but like wobs, everyone knows what we've been through! I've had so much time off with OHSS, 3x miscarriages and 2x laps, on top of appointments. Luckily my head is very supportive, and my year group team are great. With them knowing, it means they do their best to lighten the load when we're mid treatment.

Angs  - we're also due an inspection in the summer term - our head is on a total mission about it so next term is going to be stress, stress, stress... Thing is there is never a good time to do IVF in term time is there. Every term has its own stresses even without inspections! I did try and do a cycle in the summer hols - timed it perectly but then it was abandoned due to cysts GRRRR! 

jensw - sorry your ICSI didn't work    hope things go ok with telling your head.

Wobs  - hi!! Hope you and DH had a good christmas break. Hope your follow up proves helpful. I was back to the clinic just before christmas. They have given us the go ahead to do a fresh cycle, as and when we feel ready. Have to say i think i will need to do some serious thinking about it all. Just been so chilled out not having the pressure of it whilst i was waiting for the operation, and now i just don't know whether i'm in the right place emotionally to deal with another attempt at the mo. oh well, time will teall i suppose!

Hi jinglebell, hows things? Hope you got your marking done!! 

Hello to anyone i've missed! Hope the return to work goes ok for you all, 

jesXXX


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Thanks for all the welcomes ladies, I just wanted to wish you all well on the first day back at work tomorrow. K x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Sorry I haven't been around much but just want to welcome those who are new on here. Not much to report since my last failed IVF in October.  Intending starting soon again.

Sorry to type and run - my mum has just let herself in.  Pretty sure my door was locked!!!

Back to work tomorrow. Grrr!!!!!!
x


----------



## aubergine07

How were your few days back at work ladies?

Mine weren't too bad.  The early mornings were a killer, felt sick a couple of times (wish it were morning sickness    ) but other than that all ok.  In fact my class were great and we had a good start to the term, with a bit of fun. Told my head that tx failed, but haven't had the courage to talk to my colleagues that know.  Am sure they have guessed, probably because I've not told them good news.  That's the only downside of telling people what you're going through - when it doesn't work, having to tell them the news...

Anyway, here's to the next 6 weeks!  Enjoy the weekend


----------



## twinkle123

That's so true what you say about having to tell people aubergine.  My parents know we've been doing IVF for the past few years but I never tell them what stage we're at.  Always tell them afterwards but can't face all the questions while we're going through it.  I'm becoming quite a little actress!  Glad you first few days back have book okay.

Can't believe I've only been back 3 days - feels like 3 weeks!!!
x


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

I'm with you on the 3 weeks Twinkle!! What a week!!!  Everyone seemed really grumpy after having a nice hols!! Kids were ok though   ...So true Aubergine about having to tell people; it is v hard.   

Jes - that's great you got the go-ahead for a fresh cycle...

Well best stop 'surfing' and get on with some prep for next week!!!

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Morning ladies... thanks for your lovely comments of support...
am back into work today and dreading it.... extended hols for me last week as didnt get back from tx til thurs...
so many people have text and called and have had to say flu.... feel really bad for lying... i know its the right thing for me mentally.... but arghhh!!
Anyway I hope all your first week back was ok... 6 weeks til half term (how bad am I?!)
I know I will be just fine once I've walked through those doors.... just getting there lol!!! Actually looking forward to getting back to normal.
Speak soon,
Jen x x


----------



## wobs

Jen - hope your first day back was ok.   
Its always easier once that first hello is over with isn't it!

hi everyone else...

When's half term!!!!!   

Wobs


----------



## jes4

ARGHHHH we have OFSTED on wed and thurs


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

ah we have an internal one on thursday and friday too  it never rains does it always pours! glad everyone is doing ok 

afm i am still waiting on a letter back from the hospital regarding our last failed cycle - might have to give them a ring and see what is happening aas it has been nearly a month now!

on a brighter note i am now going on the school ski trip to austria in half term so looking forward to that!!

xXx


----------



## Jinglebell

Aw jes - good luck!    

LMS - ooh, school trip.  I'm just going to Cornwall to stand in a river with some Geographers, but at least it's a week off.  

Have an appt for an aqua scan next Thursday.  Dragging myself back on the rollercoaster.    

J x


----------



## hutchess

Hello Ladies,

Can I join you please? 

I'm about to start first ICSI in the next couple of weeks and am new to FF - its so good to read about other people who are going through the same.

I currently teach year 6 and so far have only told my head about treatment. I would be interested to hear how others have managed to juggle work and tx. Initially I was thinking that I would plan tx around sats but now I am almost starting I can honestly say that work is the last of my  priorities! 

Also, I am worried that I will become the PMT monster at work...any advice? 

Hope you are all counting down to the half term ... less than 6 weeks now!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome hutchess.  Juggling treatment and work is very difficult and adds so much more pressure to what is a very stressful time.  If I'm being honest with you, there's no way you'll manage to fit treatment round Saturdays.  You can't time when you'll be needed for blood tests, scans etc.  I used to worry about it all so much but after so many cycles, have now accepted that it's only a job and treatment is more important.

I've never really had huge side effects from any of the medication (so far!!!) although I do tend to get really tired.  A lot of it is probably due to the endless trips to hospitals, waiting for phone calls and of course the medication.  Doesn't help that I work 40 miles north from where I live and am getting treatment a few hundred miles south from home!

Ooh school trips! I've got nothing coming up. Ah well, suppose all the time off for my next cycle is as much as I'm going to get! 
x


----------



## hutchess

Cheers Twinkle123, I know once I start I will not be able to concentrate on anything else. Just wondering what did you do during your 2WW? Am tempted to take the full 2 weeks off, have a friend who says she felt like glass during hers and don't want to burst into tears in class (I am quite emotional already and it hasn't even properly started yet!). Having said that, I don't know if I would feel better at work as there's little time to think during the day... suppose I will just have to see how I feel. I feel a bit bad that people are having to cover my class and I am lying saying I have courses but I also couldn't bear the people at work asking me how I was (or worse, being all nicey nicey to me) 

Sorry, seem to have just off loaded a bit there, still, better out than in eh?


----------



## aubergine07

Wow little miss sunshine and jes4 - OFSTED so early in the term!  They really are mean @*@*@*@*! Guess you won't be on here for a few days, but good luck if you do pop on and let us know how you get on.

jensaw - how was your head - just read back at past posts, and saw yours wasn't very supportive, so hope all went well back at school

Wobs - 5 1/2 weeks 'till ht and counting!

I was/am glad to be back at school, as my class are lovely and good fun to teach, but have been finding it really hard as well.  I think the return to normality is hitting me, and the feeling of what now? weighing heavy.  Have been avoiding the staff room, and keeping my head down, then have weepy moments.  Doesn't help that in this profession you always feel you could be doing better, once you've got one thing sussed SMT on at you about another. Not really coping too well, but am hoping will get better as the mornings get lighter.

Hutchess - welcome.  It's not long ago I had my first tx and had all the same questions as you.  One thing I've learnt being on ff is that the treatment affects everyone differently, so I can say what happened to me, but may be completely different to you.  I was quite lucky, as only got a couple of headaches. Oddest thing was my memory was all over the place, and started feeling unsafe driving!!  The guilt is probably the same for us all though - I felt bad not being in.  I only took 2 days off after ET (hospital said I didn't need to take any, but felt I should have 3 days rest, felt right for me).  Those 2 days however fell when KS2 had their Xmas show.  Felt bad that others had to cover, and people thought I was poorly.  So I understand how you feel.  Will the timing fall around SATs, or might you be able to have had the treatment by then?  Not sure when you're due to start...


----------



## Chops5

hutchess said:


> Cheers Twinkle123, I know once I start I will not be able to concentrate on anything else. Just wondering what did you do during your 2WW? Am tempted to take the full 2 weeks off, have a friend who says she felt like glass during hers and don't want to burst into tears in class (I am quite emotional already and it hasn't even properly started yet!). Having said that, I don't know if I would feel better at work as there's little time to think during the day... suppose I will just have to see how I feel. I feel a bit bad that people are having to cover my class and I am lying saying I have courses but I also couldn't bear the people at work asking me how I was (or worse, being all nicey nicey to me)
> 
> Sorry, seem to have just off loaded a bit there, still, better out than in eh?


I feel exactly the same as this!


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh it's all so difficult isn't it?  

Have a chat booked with my HoF tomorrow to tell her about tx.  She's just gone back to full time after maternity leave so I'm hoping she'll be understanding.  I'm not sure whether time off is paid at this place, but I don't really care as long as I can get the time off.  

Then it's the talk with HR (it's all v corporate at ours - head of HR is also a vice-principal).

At least I'm only missing one 45min lesson for my scan next week and, this being VIth form, I'll just cancel it (I see them for 45min before it so I'll make it a single instead of a double lesson).  I think the woman I replaced (retirement) may be able to cover my classes as she is doing a tiny bit of supply at the mo for us so don't feel quite as bad.  Also, if tx is in April, it hits the 2 week break and all those bank holidays plus some staff training days so I have everything crossed.  

Anyhoo, had better go and tackle my marking MOUNTAIN!

J x


----------



## Weesawoo

Hello everyone,

I am in the same position as you Aubergine...just finished my first treatment and found out it didn't work Christmas day. My ET was the last week of term so I had the last week off. Felt guilty the whole time, but like everyone on here the most important thing is that you do what you feel is best to get you through it!

I told a couple of people at work about having treatment and word got around to others. One said to me today that as I had a nice looking husband I shouldn't worry so much about having children. She is a lovely lady and I know she meant no harm, but I nearly cried. 

I wonder how you all feel about carrying on with this job if treatments fail ultimately? It is playing on my mind recently that I'm not sure I will want to carry on if everything fails.

xxxx to all.


----------



## hutchess

Hello again!

Weesawoo, that's why I haven't told anyone at work yet. When we found out that we needed ICSI i told a couple of friends and they were really wierd about it, one said that children aren't worth all the stress (interesting, as she has 2!) and another just keeps cuddling me! Now I am all for supportive friends but sometimes I don't want to talk about it you know? 

Aubegine07, am due to start DR next wed, aspiration date is 24th Feb, EC 25th and ET 28th all being well, so not right at sats, but as weesawoo says, I am not sure how I will feel if it doesn't work and I have to carry on as normal. 

Trying to stay positive at the moment, although I have given up drinking and after today I was soooo tempted to have a glass of vino. I even bought a bottle of non-alcoholic wine, poured it into a wine glass and am sipping it now (its very flowery and is certainly something missing from it). 

I've ordered some relaxation CDs too, (although I am meant to be planning!!) as I am really struggling to switch off at the moment. Think once I start the drugs I might feel a bit better, its just the waiting at the moment that's frustrating.

 to everyone
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just a quickie from me. Stuck at school for tonight's parents evening.  Grrr!!!
Day 1 today so phoned my clinic and I'll be starting yet another IVF cycle this month.  Phoning with the details tomorrow but looks like I'll be on norethisterone from something like day 20 and metformin.

Better go and put some lipstick on.  At least make it look like I've made an effort!
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hmm, twinkle, do you wait for a bleed then and start downregging after?  The reason I ask is that i want the bulk of my scans and other hospital visits to be in April.  So would I be best starting tx on my 1st April AF or my 4th Marth AF?  (No I'm not that regular - just guesses!)  Sorry, I'm just still so confused by it all!  

Parents' evening - boo!  Now I'm in FE we do 22 evenings a year.    Not happy.  

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Hey ladies - another week down!!! 

Jinglebell - how did your meeting go?  Not sure if you are SP or LP, but if the latter then I can tell you what happened with me. I had to take the pill starting day 1 of af for 21 days then started DR.  Didn't have to wait for af, but was surprised to get af while DRing - although slightly prepared by lovely ladies on ff!

Twinkle- how did parent's eves go?

Hutchess - well done on the staying positive and giving up the alcohol. 

Wesawoo - can't believe how your news spread around school, and comment you got!  I would be so upset if the people I have confided in told others, and then if they then thought it was ok to come and comment to me!  What are you up to next?  Are you going to be trying again?

I think that I would be able to carry on the job if it ultimately all fails.  I find the children themselves don't upset me, or remind me that I've not been able to have a child of my own.  What gets me is seeing happy families, and, bizarrely, dads with their babies / toddlers in Sainsburys!  Makes me upset that I can't see my DP with our child.  So DP does the weekly food shop while I do my school planning on Sundays!!  Sorted!!

Got my consultation app on Weds, so this weekend going to think of some questions to ask.  Got a couple already.


----------



## hutchess

Hi lovely ladies,

Happy weekend!

Just an update on the CD I ordered, very nice and relaxing, although I have only listened to  the first session (pre transfer)... don't want to jinx anything   It's Zita West "guided relaxation and positive visualisation for IVF" if anyone is interested.

Been a bit of a rollercoster week this week. Feeling very        and haven't even started the drugs yet! Got really upset at work on Thurs over something really stupid and because only my head knows whats going on, people thought I was having  a breakdown or something! My head was lovely and gave me a list of things to do out of class to give me some time to myself. 

Weesawoo, don't let the ignorance get to you...people just open their mouthes and comment on things they have no understanding of...keep your PMA going! 

Anyway, I am off to ASDA for the shop. Aubegine07, you are lucky to not have to go...I get terrible trolley rage, but if I waited for DH to go we would starve or be living on ham.  

Take care and love to all
x


----------



## twinkle123

Jinglebell - I'm on a different protocol with my new clinic than I've ever been with my local clinic I used before.  I used to wait for a bleed and then start down regging on either day 2 or 21.  I now take norethisterone for about a week and then I have a bleed within a few days of stopping.  My cycles are all over the place so this way, they can control me! There's also no down-regging involved how (don't ask me how!?!) but I also take cetrotide injections along with my menopaur.    Not going to question it - the first time I was given this I got pregnant. Unfortunately, it was ectopic but still much further than I've ever got before!

Parents evening went okay this week.  Felt I was just rambling most of the time.  3 minute slots to speak about children I don't know.  We're now on rotas so some of the children I haven't taught since September.  Then there's the ones who I have in this rota but have only seen for a few weeks.  Rotas do not work!!!!   

Just been at my grandma's clearing out her house.  She's now in a care home and we have 28 days to empty the house. So much junk to get rid of!   

Bye for now
x


----------



## mo:-D

Just seen this thread, can i join? I am a primary teacher doing IUI... on 2ww at the moment!
How is everyone?

Mo xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello Mo!  And welcome.   So nice to have the thread busy again, and a shame too, if you catch my drift.    

Twinkle - I hate the idea of rotas too.  I guess it's good for planning, but establishing a rapport with a class is so important isn't it?  My husband's department does it (he teaches D&T at the moment) and it's okay, but they do a project and move on.  Definitely wouldn't work in English.    

Had lovely dance lesson today.  My teacher made me dance with my eyes closed - scary!  Have lost almost all my Christmas weight now - phew!  

Thanks aubergine and twinkle for the advice.  I just keep stressing about it!    Am at my clinic next week so will just ASK them and stop worrying.    

Take care all,

J x


----------



## wobs

Hi Ladies

Hello to all the new ladies  .
Its been soooo busy on here.

Jes - hope Ofsted went ok!!!  Eeeeekkk!!!  Still at least it'll be out of the way before your next cycle.  Trust you are now having a relaxing weekend doing absolutely nothing!

Jingebell - scan dates etc...its different for long and short protocol and whether they put you on the pill first etc... On short protocol I was on the pill from day 2ish (this can be from I think between 2-5ish weeks depending on when you/the clinic want EC to be), then downregged for 1 week, then about 1 1/2 weeks stims before EC.  Long protocol downregged from day 21 for a couple of weeks (sorry can't remember!) then stimming 1-2 weeks.  On both protocol scans from around day 7 every 2-3 days - usually 3 scans, and also a scan before you start stimming.    Your clinic should have a nice simple printed sheet (its what has kept me sane each time!!) for your protocol.  Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Twinkle - keeping everything crossed that this is the one for you!   

Have to say the idea of secondary school/college parents evenings sound a nightmare!  3 min slots or millions of sessions in a year! Eeeek... I moan about ours but at least its only twice a year and 10 mins at that.... Still like you Twinkle I do tend to ramble and not know what I am talking about even if I only have one class!!!    

LMS - ski trip - sounds lovely!  Well I suppose you have to supervise too, but...

Hi Mo, Hutchess, Aubergine, Chops, Weesawoo and anyone else I've missed!
Can't remember who asked now (just did a quick read to catch up!!) but I have usually gone back to work for my 2ww or timed it all for the hols.  Have usually had between EC & ET off and then gone back a couple of days after ET.  And yes...it is difficult to keep it quiet at work - depends on size of school I guess.  You can't just have scans on Saturdays and they will need to be on specific days and you won't want to compromise on the scan days as they may want to adjust your meds etc...

Well I turned the pc on to do some work & got easily distracted!! Best get on!

take care everyone and have nice, peaceful quiet week!!!!
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Ooo yes, how did the OFSTED's go?  A big tick there for getting something done and out the way!!

Welcome Mo.  I'm also primary.  Good luck on your 2ww

Jinglebell - what kind of dance do you do?  I used to work in dance (not as a dancer though!) and I do miss it.

Wobs - hope you managed to get on with some work.  I'm just doing some last minute bits too - or at least am supposed to be!!

Hutchess - I know that this piece of advice sounds like a stupid piece of advice, as you can't control  how you feel sometimes, but try to take one day at a time.  It really helped me get through pre-tx and during tx, as I just thought about what I was doing at that time, and tried not to worry about what was coming next.  As I said though it's easier said, or advised, then done - and everyone is different, so do tell me to shut up if I'm not helping!!!  

AFM, I met a friend for lunch yesterday who was telling me about a friend of hers who was having a hard time as a new mum because the baby was crying constantly and they didn't know why and she couldn't go out at all.

So it got me thinking.  Obviously I would really love a child of my own, and I know as well that it's for life, not just those first few months when they may be crying a lot (or not, guess it depends on so many things) - but I thought to help me through these tough times of not being able to have one of our own, me and DP could make a list of all the things we can do while it's just the 2 of us.  So we had a go at it last night and said we would try and do one thing a month!  Not sure if we'll stick to it, but it was fun to do, and cheered us up!

Then we got the best news this morning (well 2nd best!!), DP won the lottery!  He was 1 ball off the big prize!  But still a good amount, meaning it can go towards our next tx!  Takes a bit of pressure off us financially!  Maybe it's a good sign ....


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh wow, aubergine!  Well done you two.  Tx is difficult enough without having to worry about money too.  Also means you can do more stuff on your list and buy lots of lovely things for when you get pg.    

I do ballroom and latin dancing.  I've always been rubbish at sport and things - lots of humiliating PE lessons - so my confidence was pretty low, but I wanted to give it a go as I love music.  My teacher is very good - strict but funny.  I've had about 10 lessons and have really surprised myself.  I've learned routines in cha cha, jive, rumba, samba, waltz and we did a couple of run throughs of quickstep.  I just seem to be soaking it up.  My teacher wants me to compete in the spring, which probably means I'll get pg and can't!    

Have done NO work this weekend    anyone else been a lazybones too?

J x


----------



## aubergine07

I'm afraid it's not quite that much money!! with tx and drugs being so expensive it'll pay for about  1/3 of tx, maybe just over we reckon, once DP has treated himself (he desrves to after all!)

The dancing sounds good - lets hope you can't compete coz you're preggers!


----------



## wobs

Aubergine - winning the lottery - how cool!  Shame it wasn't the big one!!!  But hey it all helps.

Jinglebell - well done you for doing the dancing - sounds good fun.  I've become more and more lazy over the last few years and too treatment focused.  Definitely good to do something else...Aubergine - like the sound of your list - a good plan definintely!

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## hutchess

Hello to the newbies! 

Aubergine07, congrats on the win - make sure he treats you too! Thanks for advice, you are right I just was having a bit of  a 'poor me' day. Over it now, after a very lazy weekend where I did NO work (feel guilty now though). Feeling positive about Wednesday and tx now (although that all could change tomorrow... 

Anyway, better get on with planning, ho hum.

x


----------



## jes4

Evening ladies!!!

Well i survived OFSTED!!!! Was possibly the most stressful week since the last time they came - but we got through it and all went ok    At least the possibility of them turning up during a tx cycle won't be worrying me now!! 

Aubergine - great news on the lottery win   

Jingle - loving the sound of your dancing. I did salsa a few years back and really enjoyed it. I must get back into doing some more exercise!!!

Hi wobs - how are you doing?

Hello mo -      for your 2ww. When is test day?

little miss sunshine - how did your inspection go? Hope all good!

Hi to everyone else i've missed. This thread is so busy all of a sudden  

Hope you all have a good week

jesXXX


----------



## mo:-D

Hi Jess,
ofsted- bleurghhhh!!! Glad u survived! Treat yourself this week! I thought i had it bad with consultations, but that is nothing!!! Well they didn't tell me when to test, just to 'let them know either way'. 2 weeks after the IUI will be the 26th... or would it be 2w after the injection either way, i am not going to last till then! I am a real pos-er!!!!      Been napping when i get home from school, and 3 times yesterday... not sure if it is becuase school is so busy, or hoping it might be a sign!! 

Hope everyone is well,
Mo xx


----------



## aubergine07

Hello all.

Hutchess glad you're feeling a bit more positive.  My turn to have a poor me day    Advance warning, bit of a me post, sorry for lack of personals today.

Am so confused and sad.  Had our appointment today with the consultant.  He was lovely.  He told us the facts as they were - and as we had been thinking.  16 eggs, 12 fertilised, but embryos developed very poorly, with only 2 put back that were the best of a bad bunch basically. 

He confirmed our fears that it was most likely a chromosomal issue.  However, he offered a small spark of hope, saying that no eggs are the same, and it could be that in future cycles we could get a good quality egg.  He didn't want to say how likely that was, because, understandably, he just didn't know.  So he said it was worth giving it another go, and reassured us that if there was absolutely no chance, then he wouldn't advise us to try again (one of the reassuing things about NHS I guess, they're not in it for the money like clinics may be, although that's probably me being a bit cynical)

So came out crying, but also feeling a bit like well at least my thoughts are confirmed.  Afternoon back at school, thank god for my class, kept me nice and distracted.  Soon as they'd gone though...

At the same time, we have been on the foresight programme - started in May 2010.  Don't know if you've heard of them, but they do a hair analysis to test to see you have the right minerals, and if you have too many toxins.  I'd decided to switch onto different supplements, and emailed them.  They called back to tell me that I should remain positive, and that this time next year I would have a baby!  I'm all for being positive about things, and it has made me think a little - but isn't there a case for being realistic and just accepting that things are the way they are?  Hence why I'm also confused  

Can anyone advise where to post about the egg quality?  I did write a post but noone replied, so I'm guessing it's not so common.

btw - if anyone is interested in the Foresight programme, their success rates are amazing - 81% pregnancy!
www.foresight-preconception.org.uk


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi aubergine,

Sorry you're having a down day today.  Not the news you want to hear.  Has your doc done chromosomal tests?  That was our problem, but with DH.  If he'd produced sperm, we would have had a few goes to see if we could get good quality embryos (a few girls have done this successfully with MF issues), but as he's azospermic, we had no choice.  

At least you can take heart in the fact your doc thinks you can go again.  I'm sure there are places to post re egg quality, but I'm not sure where.  You could ask one of the mods if you're not having any joy?

Take care and hope tomorrow is a little brighter for you.

J x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Your friendly neighbourhood mod just butting in here!

Aubergine, I found this for you - "What can improve egg quality and quantity" thread ~ CLICK HERE Hope it helps.

Sue


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies!
Yeah!!! nearly the weekend.....

Aubergine - Sorry to hear you had a tough consultation.  Just wanted to say as Jinglebell says make sure you get all the relevant tests done.  We were told we could keep trying with ICSI.  Our 3rd go was on the NHS and they said there was a chance.  We had quite a lot of tests done before we tried again (all tests on the NHS)- chromosomes for both, karotyping and CF plus hormones for DH.  They all came back fine.  However after our 3rd go we wanted to make sure there was a point in trying again.  So we went to see a urologist privately.  He recommended some other tests - DNA fragmentation and anaploidy (the NHS wouldn't have paid for these & they are pricey) but unfortunately DH's count too low (had too be over 1 million)....However after seeing him & getting lots of things checked we were happy to continue with the ICSIs. In my experience our clinics have been very honest with us about our chances etc.  I suppose what I am saying is, get a second opinion and get the relevant tests done.   

Hi everyone else.  Hope 2WWs going ok for those on it.....

I'm fine; just exhausted!!!  School wayyyyyyy too busy

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies, and thank you so much for your replies.

Wraackgodin - thanks for that link - I'd used that one to start building ideas for what supplements to switch to - it's very helpful!

We asked about tests, but chromosomal tests weren't mentioned.  I'll do some research, but what do they do?  Is it a case of ruling out IVF and showing us that it won't be possible if it is a chromosomal issue?

Wobs - I think you're right, we should get a second opinion.  Maybe we should just pay for a consultation with a private clinic and just hear what they have to say.  I'm still learning new words with all this IVF stuff.  Am going to have research karotyping, CF plus hormones and urologist, see what all they mean!!!  Good luck with your  journey xxx

Enjoy your weekends - so relieved its finally here.


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi aubergine,

If chromosomal, I think it depends what it is.  You can have something called PGD where they screen the embies and only put the healthy ones back in.  There's a lady called Jule on one of the Welsh threads I think who has done this and is now pg, so it's not necessarily impossible.  For us, it was just too much to go through and neither of us were particularly concerned about using a donor.  We were meant to pay privately for the test but have so far not been billed!  

J x


----------



## wobs

Aubergine - just to say if you look on the 'male factors in infertility' section there is loads of stuff on there & some v knowledgeable ladies.  I think we paid about £150 per consultation with the urologist - may have been more - don't remember.  However your GP may also be able to tell you about the various tests -our GP did all ours for us once we knew what we wanted.  As Jinglebells says - I think it depends what the tests say and what your views are on everything really.... 

jes - forgot to say in my last post - glad Ofsted was ok!! Phew!!!  Now you can relax and chill....hahaha...as if we ever stop working..Mind you I do remember working slightly less hard after our last Ofsted - was just exhausting.  I don't seem to have stopped this weekend.  Just finished working now, having started v early!  Boohooo...Still off for a nice walk now I think.

Hope everyone doesn't have too busy weeks (awful grammar sorry!! I'm only a teacher   )

Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks again ladies.  I checked out that thread wobs, and looks interesting.  It's funny how I automatically thought it was my eggs, didn't occur to me that it might be a male factor!!

Me and DP tried to lift our spirits yesterday by doing something we wouldn't be able to do if we had a baby.  We spontaneously decided to go to the cinema - went and saw The King's Speech - would recommend it, funny and uplifting - and then went for drinks and dinner.  However, we're not used to drinking, so DP coudln't sleep last night, and feels rough today and my meal wasn't very nice.  So we're still feeling sorry for ourselves!

4 weeks 'till half term!  

Wobs, hope you had a nice walk!


----------



## wobs

Aubergine - glad you enjoyed the cinema (yes did have a nice walk thanks)....Typical about the drinks and meal!!!  Always happens when you try and do something spontaneous.  Well done you though for going out and trying to cheer yourselves up!    Try not to be too downheartened.  You've just had one person's opinion - and there are lots of different opinions out there.    Go to the GP & get some extra tests done if you can.  

Hope everyone else is ok.  WOOOHOOO.  Its Friday.....Just one more day til the weekend.
Sorry ladies - all I ever seem to do on here is countdown to the weekend/hols! It's not that bad really I'm just shattered that's all.

Have a good weekend everyone
Wobs


----------



## hutchess

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope you are all well.

Aubegene, how you doing? Hope your research is helping. Sorry, don't know any advice for you but sending   to you anyway.

Where has the time gone! Blink and you would have missed this week!

Off to get my PJs on now - am absolubtley shattered! 


Injections are fine - no real side effects to report yet apart from headache and scary memory loss. Completely forgot properties of a hexagon today. That was interesting... THink my class think I am going   cos I forget what question I have asked them! 

Ho hum,

Enjoy the weekend, lots of love to all
x
Love to all


----------



## MummyBear10

Hi Ladies

Can I join your thread please

Due to start first treatment (IVF Short) in 2 weeks. I am a teacher in FE college teaching graphic design. Think It will help to chat to some of you guys as I find it difficult at the minute putting on the smiley face and performing everyday when some days I just want to stay in bed. Would also be interested to find out how you have managed treatment (scans / bloods) alongside work.

Look forward to chatting to you


----------



## hutchess

Welcome CAA!

Have you told your boss about your tx? Mine has been super, allowing me time off when ever I have appointments. Only prob is that it is tricky asking people to cover when I have not told them about tx. It's a personal choice though and if you decide to tell boss, remember that you can insist they keep it confidential.

Wishing you lots of luck for your tx

X


----------



## jes4

Evening all!

SOOOOO glad its friday!!! It seems to have been the longest week. Not helped by fact that my year group partner has been off with flu, my class have been dropping like flies - had a several days with 9 off and then ended up sending more home with v high temperatures   , and i've been feeling rubbish all week. However, week ended up with me being observed by the head and getting v good feedback, and our ofsted report coming back and also being v good! and now its the weekend! yay!!

Hi to caa!!! Good luck with your tx. I am in primary (y1) but have been upfront with my head teacher about all of my tx. We have an agreement where i try to use PPA time for my appointments (luckily mine is covered my HLTA who works in our year group so we can be pretty flexible) It means i feel less guilty about leaving my class and it keeps my headteacher on side, so less stress. 

Hutchess - hope your memory probs don't get worse and your class keep you on track!!! The drugs are a nightmare aren't they!! Just keep telling yourself it will all be worth it! Hope you enjoy your early night  

Hi Wobs - thanx for the ofsted thoughts!! And we are able to take things a little easier now at work (except observations by leadership team but at least mine is done now - i just have 3 to do on other people!) Hope you have a relaxing weekend!

Hi j = hows things going with you? 

Hello to everyone else. have a fab weekend 

jesXXX


----------



## Amily

Hello there
Can I join! I am a teacher having tx, so I think I am in the right place!
It is an absolute nightmare trying to schedule in everything. I have only missed a day and a half so far - not bad for three IUIs and 2 IVF treatments...living on my nerves trying to time things for holidays tho, and then not able to go away on holidays.
So glad it is Friday too...we had an inspection too recently and it has all been a bit much.


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

Hi Amily & Caa

Amily - inspections are a nightmare - I remember just feeling very shattered & down after our last one - even though it had gone ok.  Hope you have a restful weekend.  Your time off record sounds pretty amazing!  I'm with you on trying to schedule everything so you don't feel guilty & doing it in the hols = very tricky.  But at least if you do need time off in future, you won't feel so bad.  Are you primary or secondary??  I'm primary (infants).

Caa - I'll be honest and say the time off needed is quite tricky to juggle if you don't want people to know, but if you have someone at work on side who is supportive, then its fine. 

Hutchess - don't worry about your memory - mine has been like that for ages    If in doubt i say....you find out and tell me tomorrow...   Glad you're feeling ok

Jes - well done on your Ofsted.  Can't believe though that having had that you are having observations!!! EEEEKKKK!!!  Our head lay off observations for a couple of terms afterwards!! Think we got lucky!  Well know we did   Hope you manage to avoid the nasty bugs that are going round your place. yuck.... We have a sicky bug going round - so I'm obsessively using the anti-bac gel!!  Sure it doesn't really help, but just helps me feel better...

Hi Jinglebell, Twinkle (have you starting cycling yet?), Aubergine
Mo    

Hi to anyone else I've forgotten -sorry

Well awake early again, so best get on with the dreaded work, so I can then relax.

Have a nice restful weekend all
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies

May I join your thread?? Im not a teacher, im a S+L teaching assistant, does that count?? I won't be offended if its not ok to be here


----------



## Jinglebell

Hellooooo Faithope, of COURSE you're welcome!  

I'm trying to work out what S and L is - speech and language?  

J x


----------



## hutchess

Hello again ladies

Welcome to Faithope!  

Amily - you poor thing. How rotten is your head!?   Boo for him or her! At least you got good feedback eh? This must be the only job where we are constantly under scrutiny. Imagine any other job putting up with someone watching you and commenting every term. They just wouldn't stand for it!

Thanks for the kind words Wobs and Jess - it's quite funny - given up worrying about it. Couldn't remember the name for broccoli yesterday. Was like " you know, the stuff...in the fridge...and it's green...like a tree...". DH replies " yes love".  

Anyway, thought I'd share a funny story with you - just been for accupuncture (1st ever session) with chinese doctor. Went in, had the pins in place, (cos I am having withdrawl symptoms - have not injected since 7.30 this morning!!), and was told to relax and try to sleep. Was listening to the nice plinky plonky music and drifting off when this groan came from the next room. The guy next door was OBVIOUSLY enjoying his massage, (a little too much if the sounds were anything to go by!) Not very relaxing on my part though - thought I had stumbled into a dodgy shop by accident! Eventually the groaning stopped and it all went quiet. 
Ah, back to the plinky plonky music. I was then awoken by said man and chinese doctor singing we're caught it a trap - Elvis stylee in the reception area. He had had a trapped nerve worked on I think. 
Few minutes later, chinese man came in and asked "Did you sleep well!"  I was like "oh yes, very relaxing thank you".

Madness!

Take care everyone, enjoy your weekend!
X


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Ladies

hutchess - didn't realise you'd started DRing - exciting stuff!!  Wishing you all the best of luck with it all.  Sounds like you're having similar symptoms to me with the forgetfullness!  I even stopped driving I was so not with it!  acupuncture experince sounds funny too    

caa - welcome to the thread.  It is hard putting on the simley face.  I find it really hard to get out of bed and to school in the morning too, then think how am I going to keep it up throughout the day?  But then the kids come into the class and before I know it it's 3.30pm!!  It might be easier with pimary kids though as they have a cenrtain energy (a bit to much with 1 or 2!!!).  And I do find my patience is not what it was.  With other jobs you can go and hide in the loos when it's getting too much, but as a teacher you HAVE to be in the class, so it is hard for us.  How is your head though?  or colleauges?  I have found telling a couple of people helpful.  I know that if I truly couldn't stand up in front of my class, one of them would help me out!  Hope that helps!!

Amily and faithope - welcome also

jess - sounds like you've had a tough week - hope you're enjoying your weekend.

I also got observed this week.  I'm usually a little nervous with them, but take them in my stride (maybe coz used to them as only qulaified a couple of years ago) but this time Head was accompanied by SIP (school improvement don't know what p stands for - anyone?).  Was so nervous as didn't want to let head down!!  She was so stern looking as well - she sat in assembly stony faced before my obs which put me in a total state!!!  Thankfully it all went well though.  Haven't had proper feedback, but head quickly popped in to say it had gone well so chuffed there.

wobs - well done for getting on with your work.  Hope you got it finished and out of the way, and can now relax and enjoy the rest of the weekend.  Putting mine off until tomorrow!

Jinglebell - hows the dancing going?  and all else?

AFM - had a bit of a downer of a week.  See above about obs, but also think it's just the January blues.  DP has been poorly for about 3 weeks.  Seems to have had some kind of stomach virus.  Silly of us to have had a little drink last week really!  Been upsetting coz tests been done and don't know what wrong, and just sad not to have him as his usual chirppy self.  However, he's been eating nothing but rice, yoghurt, bananas and bread this week, and seems to be getting back to normal!!!!  Also all my friends seem really busy, and just not seen anyone for ages.  Feeling sorry for myself ha ha!!!Silly me, hopefully things will start to get better!

Enjoy the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Faithope

*Jinglebell* yep you got it right-i'm a 1:1 speech and language TA, have looked after the same child for 3 yrs and the child is leaving in July to go to upper school, thats going to be hard for both of us  Anyway, thank you for letting me join 
I hope to do personals when I get to know you all


----------



## Amily

Hello
Thanks for all my welcomes. We teachers are a friendly bunch!
Feeling very resentful of having to do marking and lesson planning all the time. Nothing new, but would love to have some time off to myself, like those with  'normal' jobs do!
Last week was a nightmare, trying to arrange blood tests and phone for appointments, in-between lessons and then putting on that happy face! Now got to fit in another visit to London for more bloodtests, as can't get two done here.
Well done on your observation, aubergine07.
wobs, I am secondary. I haven't told anyone at school.
Hutchess, that sounds crazy! I have had accupuncture but nowhere near as much strangeness!
Jinglebell, that must be pretty intense. I work with smaller groups and individuals at times, but not the same pupil all the time. Hope you get on well!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Hi all
welcome to all the newcomers we are indeed a friendly bunch!

Amily - what subject do you teach? where are you having your treatment?


AFM - 6 weeks since last cycle - no word from clinic - but we have booked summer holiday back to where we went for our honeymoon to cheer ourselves up!

xXx


----------



## Amily

Hi little Mrs Sunshine
I teach English and am having treatment in Eastbourne. Holiday plans sound good. We need to make some for half term ASAP!


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies

I asked at my school about time off for appointments etc and explained it was for IVF (I have said that im aiming for a July treatment date but may have to D/R in June) and asked for the policy regarding IVF-I was told there isn't one? My DH works in the retail sector and they have an IVF policy in place-he gets 21/2 days paid days off to do his samples, be with me etc. Anyone know if i've been told the correct info or not??  

Kxxx

PS I had 6 weeks off last yr due to my miscarriage and then took 3hrs off each tuesday for 6weeks to go to counselling, bet work aren't impressed with me much when I said I was going to do IVF-I know I didn't have to tell them but didn't know how to go about appointments etc.


----------



## jes4

Evening all. Anyone else really not in the mood to be back at work in morning? Why are weekends never long enough?! 

Welcome to the newbies!   

Faithope - as far as i am aware, how a school deals with IVF is very much up to the individual headteacher. One of my ex colleagues managed to get signed off by her GP for pretty much the entire process (5 weeks in total!). I've been lucky in that my head is v understanding, and i have kept her in the loop in terms of where i am up to and what time off i may need. When i did our first full IVF she was willing for me to take EC day, the days inbetween EC and ET but said if i needed any more for 2ww then i would have to get signed off. I ended up in hopsital with OHSS and was signed off for 3 weeks in the end though! I've had a total of about 10 weeks off work in 3 years as a direct result of tx (not counting appointments).  Hope your headteacher ends up being supportive   

Hi amily and welcome - i've been making holiday plans with my best friend (hoping to go to New York in june half term) - great to have something to focus on.  I sympathise with you trying to fit in appointments etc. I live in sussex but my clinic is in London and so i end up having a 3 hour round trip for every blood test or scan. HOpe this week is easier for you.

Aubergine - glad your observation went well!! btw - SIP= school improvment partner!  Hope you are feeling a bit more perky after the weekend. 

LMS - so whereabouts is this holiday youve booked? Somewhere lovely?!?

Hutchess - your acu session sounds interesting   The most excitment i get at mine is the church bells opposite the clinic. They usually start practising their bell ringing JUST as i'm dropping off to sleep    

HI Wobs, J, twinkle and everyone else. 

AFM i've had a quiet-ish weekend, but still suffering with cold symptoms and can't seem to shake off a permanant headache as a result. Not in the mood for work tomorrow at all. Oh well, 3 weeks till half term and counting......

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

*jes4* Thanks, I spoke to my line manager and she said that hosptials 'do do very early appointments so you could go before work or request a late afternoon appointment' so theres not alot of understanding there, it makes me want to take all my paperwork regarding IVF in to work so they can see the amount of things we have to go through!  Thanks for explaining it all to me, so I know what im up against . Hope your headache shifts soon, im joining you in that countdown to half term


----------



## Amily

Hi
I agree, jes4! Even though my clinic is in the same county as me, there is a stiil a 2 hrs 40 min round trip to get there and back. The NHS must have picked the furthest and most unhelpful location I could have! Hope your cold goes soon.
3 weeks and counting indeed! Can't wait...
Faithhope - sounds rubbish. The retail sector sounds a lot more clued up. That's why I haven't told anyone at work as that sort of attitude gets me down. My school is run by middle-aged men so I seriously doubt I would get a warm reception. I haven't yet found a hospital that does an appt early enough for me to be at school first period!


----------



## aubergine07

Sadly I think it does seem to depend on the heads attitude which seems a bit unfair.  I've met a few ladies on ff who work for NHS though, and they don't get any paid leave!!  Has to all be unpaid - ironic or what!!!

Have good weeks everyone.  Hear hear to the 3 weeks and counting!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Sorry for not posting much. Must to better!  Hi to everyone new who I haven't met yet.  Feeling miserable here - full of the cold and throat's in agony. Not great when I've got the noisiest class coming in after interval.

I see the age-old question of getting time off has come up again!  I've been very lucky because our headteacher was acting during most of my many previous treatments so he was quite happy to give me all the paid time off I wanted.  Now he's permanent though so he's checked out our authority IVF policy.  We're entitled to all appointments for 1 cycle off paid and then anything else unpaid.  Due to start again soon but seriously don't know how we can afford it.  I've put the cost of the cycle on my credit card, we're a ridiculous amount in debt, still have the drugs to pay for and will lose about 1/2 of my month's pay for appointments, EC etc.

Oh it's so complicated! 
Anyway, should really get back to it.  Just putting off writing my reports
x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Twinkle - sorry I haven't been on here in ages. What a nightmare with your head! Ra!! Hope you find a way xx


----------



## Faithope

Ladies

Is it not half term yet  after the day I've had it really needs to be  

My head has already had a go about the time I've taken off ill etc-I am at my 15 day a year limit   (to be fair I know that its his job to make sure staff are going to work and not skiving etc) I must point out that I'm in amongst the children and close enough to catch their germs and not in an office behind a closed door!!  I have had flu which took a wk to get through, last year my DS decided to walk in-front of a car going 25mph-he was ok, fractured arm, bruises, cuts etc, took time off to look after him. My miscarriage wasn't included in my time off ill (believe me id have had afew choice words had that come up in the conversation) o and I can't time my illnesses to coninside with the summer hols etc... Now IVF is on the agenda  I bet he did this


----------



## twinkle123

I'm with you there Faithope! I reached my days off limit a long time ago and because of that, am now struggling in to school feeling miserable with no voice.  It's only natural to catch all the bugs from the children.  My colleague (not surprisingly is a man!!!!) went home ill at lunch time today because he had a bit of a runny nose and a few sneezes leaving me to take his afternoon class.  That'll probably be him off for the rest of the week recovering!

Want to go to bed but forcing myself to get work organised for tomorrow   
x


----------



## wobs

hey ladies....shouldn't have really come on in the morning when I should be going off to work so just a quick one   .....just the old chestnut about time off.
My head looked into it after my 1st cycle and our county human resources department said it would be discriminatory not to allow me time off for it, as long as I wasn't taking the mickey and having a ridiculous amount of time off.    I have always tried to schedule treatment for the hols or just before as I think I will be more relaxed.  This has worked at times, but when I got OHSS ended up having time off anyway etc... I hardly ever have time off for anything else and work so hard, do think if would be unfair if it wasn't allowed.  There was lady on here who was a union rep who always took the time with no issues whatsoever...
I think its also a bit dependend on how far away your clinic is  - like you Amily its a 2 1/2 hour round trip - without the actual time at the clinic. - so I've neede a morning off for scans etc.
Twinkle - that's a pain about only 1 paid cycle.  Boo hoo.....


Anyway sorry for lack of personals, just thought I'd put my two pennyworth about time off in!
Hi to the new ladies   

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi All...
Back in the land of the livign so thought I'd start my posting and get to know you lovely ladies more (& gents if any... being PC!!).
I was heartened to read that my head is not the only callous b in the education sector!!
We have just had an inspection by outisde agencies for ofsted in sept as now an academy...its been such hard work... which you will appreciate.  My dept aced it, dont know how... but its just too much sometimes isnt it... after all life has to go on.
I am due to start my tx next month and (be in spain as where having it...) need to be there around 16th march... this would mean approx 2.5 weeks off.  So i thought right i need to tell him, after having a failed cycle at xmas... with one week of phoing in sick. Got an apt and cancelled it.  I heard not nice things bout him...and know i will be treated differently once he knows.  School is high pressure for grades and he thinks cant do both.  I feel happy inspection went so well, despite the turmol of my private life... surly that must count... who knows!
Anyway I am now looking to be in spain from 4th april... that means though have to use those horrid pessaries mid cycle and wait for another period before starting.. this is horrible for me... but stalls tx, which means can call in sick for week.
Not sure of way to go... honesty is the best policy? who knows?  Waffling but dont actucally know what to do for the best.... just basically running with it and avoiding the situation.... cant see what am typping... hold on x


----------



## Forgetmenot

so... I best get ready for work.... will see where your all at later... and start some personals
have a geat day guys x x x


----------



## Faithope

Hi *wobs* I'm starting my treatment in July for the reason that its summer hols and I'm much better with  when the sun is shining and the nights are light, but I may need to have some appointments before we break up 

 To everyone else  chat more after work xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Taken today off but feel so guilty!  Woke up with no voice and my sore throat is worse today.  Also started to affect my asthma today so stayed at home.  Been in bed but have been emailing school/texting colleagues about my classes.  Terrible that I can't just switch off!!!
x


----------



## Amily

' sun is shining and the nights are light  ' That sounds nice, faithope! Drove back from work in dark at 7.30pm today after driving there at 6.45am. No sun to be seen!

Hi twinkle123 - don't feel bad! If you can't talk, you can't teach! Teaching is not like an office job (I have done both) - it's so hard to put on the teacher face when you feel rough. Get well soon!

Well done on the inspection, jensw! It is so unfair we have to go through all this worrying about time off. Not like we're doing anything fun...


----------



## Faithope

*amily* Its soon 'clocks forward' time hun, thats one of the reasons we are waiting til July for IVF-I am so much more positive in summer (even when they are rubbish ones), the getting up in daylight and going to bed when it just got dark,is lovely. The other reason we have to wait is the small fee of £5,000 for IVF we have to save   Being a TA means a wage of under 9 grand a year...


----------



## wobs

Oooooh summer evenings - now that's made me feel better already Faithope....And as you say time to save the dreaded cash!

Twinkle - hope you're feeling better soon.  I have the same issue with switching off!  Oh dear...  

Jensw - I think I read your post that you are now going to Spain a little later?  Almost over the hols??  So you won't need as much time off?  Anyway hope it all gets sorted soon.  Its so stressful trying to get the timings right/ in place so you know what is going on.

Amily - that's a long day at work!!!!  We are do work silly hours don't me.  I seem to be staying later and later but if I can escape and work at home I much prefer it.  Well actually I prefer it if I escape and then collapse on the sofa. 6pm onwards last night vegginng!!  How lazy.   Then woke up early   and just done an hour now.  Best get going

Have a good day/rest of week everyone

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hope you feel better soon Twinkle   

Def ready for half term!! Bit concerned that my tx comes in those weeks leading up to half term when you always get a bit run down. Ra!!

Have a good day ladies xxx


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi All!

How are we doing? it's Friiiiiiiiiiiday!!! Oh what a beautiful word!!
I had an interesting chat yesterday with HR.  There is no IVF policy for school.... but the LEA have abopted a policy that you take time off unpaid or in anual leave.  All of which not great... dont get anual leave and cant afford not to be paid... maybe I am expecting too much, but its not my fault I need ICSI, they seem to think its my choice.

Little Miss Me - I had that at xmas... extreme case of long term itus!! Had antiobotics, the works.  Wasnt great as was having tx too 

Wobs - We are due now to go to spain last week of term or last few days depending on period dates etc.  I did want to go early, which would have been next month, but I really dont want my head knowing, advised still not too if can get away with a few days sickness... so feel uncomfortable about it, but in a way its prob best to use our hols.

Faithope - with you on the clock change... cannot wait for longer days.. fed up of going and coming home in the dark!!

Amily - thanks for your thanks... so glad all that grief over... can now breath!

Twinkle - have a good day.  hope you're feeling better.

Have a lovely friday ladies! Jen x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Jen - in total agreement - it is WRONG pure and simple that we should not only have to go through all of this but potentially be penalised for it also. It is not something people choose - I mean sex or sticking needles and dodgy drugs into yourself for weeks on end and having surgical procedures - if only they knew! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!! 

Long term-itis - yes def a case of that. Got a bit of a sore throat now and worried cos don't wanna be run down during tx but can't really pick and choose timing on NHS. Ra!!  Def looking forward to lighter evenings coming soon though.

Happy Friday everyone xx


----------



## aubergine07

It's the weekend!!  Now only 2 weeks left 'till half term!!  Though got parents evenings the week before and assessments all due in (why can't management stagger deadlines instead of everything having to happen at once?!?!?!?)

Loving all the talk about summer days!!  Am soo with you on the light mornings and evenings.  Am sure my spirits will lift a little once I'm able to wake up in the light - it's already starting to get light when I leave!

Not so loving the talk about the unpaid leave for tx.  It makes me a bit angry that that is the case.  I think everyone in whatever profession should be allowed to take time for appointments - as long as not taking the ****.  Maybe there should be an allowance of say 6 days to cover scans, appointments, EC and maybe a day or 2 off after ET?  However, I think it especailly important in our line of work (not to belittle other's jobs), because of the sort of work we have to do.  Anyway rant over.

Twinkle - hope you feel better, try and rest over the weekend.

Little miss - hope you aren't coming down with something - you must also rest this weekend!

Jen - I hope you can get your tx to work.  I know it must feel horrid to pull a sickie, but I think in this instance you should.  Then you won't have to stress about money.  You're not going to be pulling a sickie to have a pyjama day, or coz you fancy it.  It's all for good reason, so try not to  feel guilty.


----------



## aubergine07

Forgot to leave my news!  Not really much to report really.  We are going to get a second opinion on our situation.  Booked an appointment with a private clinic - can't believe it will cost just under £200 for a 1 hour consultation!


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies  

What I'm worried about is although I'm having my treatment in the summer hols  , what happens when I get pregnant from it    because I don't know about you ladies but in my school we have about 6 violent pupils who I regularly have to restrain, who run at me and pinch, kick, bite and spit (I work in a primary school), is this a reasonable thing to request to have some time off until the 12 week scan?? I am forward thinking   xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Faithope - once you are pg, your school will have to do a risk assessment.  If these pupils pose a risk to you then the school must take measures to ensure the risk is eliminated or minimised as much as is reasonably possible.  Hope this helps.

Good news aubergine - but, yup, v expensive isn't it?  Wish I got paid that much.  Actually worked out how much I get paid per child per hour I see them (ie assuming I don't get paid for holidays or any work outside lesson times).  It's less than a pound per hour per child.  You wouldn't find many childminders who charge that rate and they won't throw in an education either!  

I get 5 days paid compassionate leave so tx can fall under that.  I'd check your school policies on compassionate leave as surely tx comes under that?  Most people take compassionate leave time when their kids are ill, so this is a comparable situation for those of us without children I think.  

Took 30min off today for blood test so still have a decent amount of time left.  Looks like tx will fall right in the Easter hols, all being well.    

J x


----------



## Amily

Hello everyone!
Yes, so expensive, aubergine. Our consultation was 30 mins max too...I felt llike loitering in the expensive seats to get my money's worth!
Went to london today for more blood tests (3 sets in 2 weeks) at more expense. Finding work a bit demoralising when these immune tests cost more than a whole month's worth!
I did laugh at your 30 minutes, jinglebell. when you think of all the evening (and weekend) , unpaid work we do, it seems a bit ridiculous that you aren't allowed 30 minutes without it coming off your entitlement! Am hoping my tx will fall in Easter hols too but it all depends on when test results come back.
Took my lengthy letter of complaint to GP surgery today, to complain about the arrogance and insensitivity of GPs I have had to deal with recently. Doubt it will make any difference but felt I had to do it, if only in the hope the next person in our situation gets treated better there.


----------



## Faithope

*jinglebell* When I told them I was preg last yr (Iwas 5wks when I told them) it took them two weeks to find the forms!! My work mate who also got preg just after I lost my baby, she had her risk assesment done at 20wks ish   Unless I walk around in bubble wrap, then I feel at risk all the time. It's silly I know but when you have waited 8yrs or more to have a baby then all you want to do is be asleep for 9months so you are safe  I guess I will just have to wait and see....

 to you all, xx


----------



## aubergine07

Grr, weekend and woke up really early.  So thought I might as well get on with a bit of work, but am on ff instead!

Amily - good point about all the extra work we do.  Have said before how I've been lucky - my head is very supportive, and is letting me take time off.  If I was in a different position though, I wouldn't be able to help but get resentlful, and start logging extra hours I work over the hours a teacher is supposed to do!!  Hope your letter does achieve something re the rude GPs.  It's not on and they need to check themselves.

You made me giggle about loitering in the expensive seats - think I may do the same when we go for our appointment!

Jinglebell - wow, £1 per child per hour!  We are cheap aren't we!

Faithope - your place sounds very slow at sorting out things!  As this is the case, when you are pg, just step away from the angry child.  My colleague had to do that.  She felt awful as a fight happened in front of parents, but she wasn't stepping in and risking her pregnancy,and she did right.  You have to just think of yourself.

Well best get on with that work, should feel good to then have the rest of the weekend free!


----------



## wobs

hey ladies

Think its soooo wrong that anyone should have to take unpaid leave for IVF treatment.  I really think that if that is the case for anyone on here you should contact your union/union rep.  I was told categorically it was fine to have time off for treatment.  As everyone says its not as if we don't work all the hours under the sun the rest of the time when we are not at school.  

Well like Aubergine I'm cracking on with work so I can get it out of the way; and then of course get sidetracked by FF!

Have a good weekend all
Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. That's such a good point about all the extra hours we work and then not getting paid leave for treatment. I've never thought of it from that angle before. I was very lucky because my headteacher didn't check the policy until recently so I've been give lots of time off now.  That's going to stop for my next lot of appointments and it'll be unpaid.  I simply can't afford it!  Think I might email my local union rep today to see if he has any advice or opinions.
x


----------



## Faithope

I have respect for you ladies  As a TA I don't have to do all the planning, extra hrs and working through most of your weekends.

*Aubergine* Slow is not the word! Everyone is always busy and running around so its hard finding them to discuss things with. I love my job but that part of it is frustrating. But I will definately think of myself when my time comes because as you say my baby will be the most important thing.

*twinkle* I forget about the Union  I must use them for advice if things don't go my way at work, thats why we pay each month isn't it 

Love to all xxx


----------



## hutchess

Hello ladies,

Came on to find out about people's time off during 2ww - looks like I am in the right place eh?

Sorry in advance for following rant...

My head has been lovely so far, any time I needed for appts etc has been no prob. The D/R drugs are making me really tired and teary but have made it into work every day. Head has taken class for 10 -15 mins when I was weeping in her office.

This is my first year teaching Y6, I feel like I have a lot to prove, and we need results to be good. Due ofsted any day now. Just don't feel like I am doing the kids justice - planning is not good, no energy and am making silly mistakes in class. Start booster classes after school next week. Came home every night last night with splitting head ache and was asleep by 9. 

Because we are paying for this tx (£5.5K!), I need to look back and think I did everything I could, whether it works   or not  Can't bear the thought of being in class and getting AF in 2WW. Thing is , 2ww is going to be 2 weeks after half term holiday. If ofsted come in, what will rest of staff think? They don't know what's going on.

DH keeps saying to get perspective - it's 6 weeks of my life not my whole career.

It's just so hard! Totally agree with the fact that this is not my choice, and shouldn't be penalised or judged.

Start stimming next Sat all being well, so who knows how that'll affect me.

Sorry for no personals.
Hope all is well with everyone.

X


----------



## aubergine07

hutchess      

I hope this week feels better for you and good luck for next Sat


----------



## wobs

Hutchess   
The stress of waiting for Ofsted is awful; let alone being in the middle of a cycle.  Try and think that it is only a job (hahaha! I am the world's worst at this!) and that you are doing your best.  At the moment you and your treatment are the most important thing.  When you have your baby   the Y6 SATs results will not be important.  I think in some ways once you start stimming it does get easier, because at least the waiting stops for a while and you are being scanned/things seem like they are moving forward etc... There is a lot of emotional stuff involved in this IF!  Take care   

Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hutchess... and lovely ladies
I SOOOOOO know how you feel! I have just had an in house inspection.  Recently a HoD so felt like had lots to prove... crikey if I get a good whilst having a failed cycle... must be doing well! I'm coping! I felt the head would see me in a better light.  I am not so worried about the time, just the fact he wont want me in my position.  My DH like yours 6 weeks love, it is 6 weeks, but if my tx doesnt work at the end of this, my career will become importnat again... its not right now 
We are paying like you... and at xmas i was so poorly and struggled in... on 2 lots of antibiotics, not again.  I have learnt my lesson.  We are programming ours to fall into the hols... should go to spain last week of term... so have then almost 3 weeks... but I tell ya.... if I get to transfer... I dont care what they do come hell or high water I will be sat on my bum!  
Like some of the ladies say... people dont get how much heart ache, money, effort, years of stress and grief to get there.... I for one will be realxing... I think as teachers we our always worrying aboutt the kids and our grades (as we're judged) but I just think, if my head is like that, I will move on... we're a christian school with family values, and so far not seeing any... ironic.
I did speak to the LA re time of... unpaid basically in our authority, although there is no policy for schools... she said they would adopt the council one... I am going to phone the union today and update and advise.... I do feel bad slaing my head... afterall he has not had the opportunity to show his compasionate side... only because I feel i cant... time will tell.
Interesting!
#Hope everyone is up and ready to go.... got to love a monday 
x x x x


----------



## twinkle123

Completely understand where you're all coming from! My last 2ww landed during the October holiday which was great.  Before that, I've spent most of 2ww back at work.  A few times AF has arrived when at work and I've been no good to anyone!  It was awful.
Need to finish writing my reports for tomorrow but doing a great job of putting it off!  Staying at school for tonight's parents evening which means I won't be home until after 9pm. Grrr!!!!
x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Such a difficult one, isn't it girls? I'm off today cos feeling so rough and just totally wiped out. I could have (and normally would have) dragged myself in and soldiered on but I'm so paranoid that I need to really take care of my health right now but oh the GUILT!!! You do feel it as a teacher, don't you?

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hope you feel better Little Miss.    I'm always feeling guilty too!  Getting distracted again - need to get back to my reports.......


----------



## Little Miss Me

Naughty Twinkle - get back to those reports!!   xx


----------



## Amily

Reading these posts, it is all so familiar! Am about to start down regging (awaiting test results first though) and am desperate to fit it in so collection is at end of term/hols. I felt so terrible last time - can't imagine being in front of a class. It is awful how guilty we feel taking time off. I am worrying about pupil exams.
Know what you mean, jensw. I feel if my head knows, he will think I am looking to leave and that will put me in a bad light. 
Hope you have done those reports, twinkle123! Did mine last week...though there will be more very soon! 
Anyway, marking done and one lesson plan to go!


----------



## Forgetmenot

Morning all!
Up earlish so thought I'd check out the post!
I have booked my flights for spain, so hoping the dates will fall in line...
the flight was so cheap 200 return for both of us from our local airport.  We did want to drive, but the ferry was 750 OMG!!!
So ryanair here we come lol!
Last week of the easter term off... having to be slightly poorly!! least ec will fall in the first week of the hols... hoping it will go ok.  Feeling worse about it this tx... wierdly.
Amily, we are you looking to start stimming? might be cycle buddies this time?
Twinkle, hope those reports are done... mine to go tonight?!
Littlemiss, hope yous feeling better?
Everyone else, hope all is well in the world of teaching and IF
x x x x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Jen - thank I'm feeling a bit better today after a good rest yesterday but can totally feel my overloaded ovaries - waaaaaa!!! Got another scan today - fingers crossed they'll tell me when EC is     Hurrah for Ryanair! Def deserving of a holiday in the middle of all this - good for you xx

Amily - sounds like you've got it all worked out! Very organised! Fingers crossed it all goes to plan xx

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## wobs

Hello all

Jen - that's good flights booked etc... at least that is one thing sorted.

Twinkle - hope report writing & parents evening ok.  Think I remember from this conversation last year (how time flies!) how everyone has their reports at different times of year.  At least mine are only once a  year but not yet - phew.

Amily - hope you manage to fit treatment round hols; sure you will.  Trust test results come back quickly

Little Miss Me...Hope you are still feeling better.  Just put yourself first if you can.

Jes - hi!  Hope you've recovered from Ofsted.  My class seem to be ready for half term already...eeek still a week to go....

Jingle - hope you're ok.  

hi everyone else!
Best do some marking before collapsing I suppose
ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thanks wobs. Have emailed consultant and hope he will say OK to start.
That'd be great, jensw. Am due to start Wed 16th but that depends if consultant says he can fit immune treatment in with that. Am doubtful as I got messed around by my GP, causing delays. Sent in a letter of complaint to the practice manager and got a letter saying it would be followed up. Got a phonecall from thereceptionist today saying the doctor I had complained about wanted to see me. Weird complaints procedure! If a parent complained about a teacher, would the teacher get them in for a one-to-one...I think not! Plus I was only offered one day and time to see this doctor.Have refused and said I want the practice manager to deal with it.

Little miss me - glad you are feeling a bit better. It's no fun.

We have to do short reports every 3 weeks!!


----------



## wobs

eeeeek  short reports every 3 weeks!!!  What a waste of time!! Crikey....Once a year 2 sides of A4 per child usually 30 children....and even for that there's a fair amount of copying and pasting going on   

2 days till the weekend folks & then just one til half term....wooohooo!  Sometimes feel like I am counting my life away   

Have a good weekend when you get there
Wobs


----------



## Forgetmenot

Am wishing my life away too!!!!!!!


----------



## hutchess

Wobs - glad it's not just me who copies and pastes. Mind those he/she though. THey can't half drop you in it 

Jensw, you are right to let P Man sort it. SUre you have more important things to be using your energy for.

AFM, not in work for 2nd day. Slept all day yesterday and feel a bit more human today but still got killer headache.   Got scan tomorrow to see if d/r/ is working.  

TTFN


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hutchess - I've just drowned my sick day guilt feelings in a tub of chocolate and praline haagen daz ice cream - half price at Tesco at the minute!! Can't teach a class like this - ovaries hurt if I move too much and keep getting massive waves of fatigue and tired dizzy weakness - grrr!! Not looking forward to bus to clinic tomorrow as ever bump hurt yesterday and they're gonna be even bigger no - waaa!!! How are you feeling? xxx

Wobs - thanks for kind words - hope you marking and report writing went ok - what a pain!! And PPA time comes nowhere near to enough for getting all this stuff done, eh?! Got any plans for half term? xx

Amily - thank you for kind wishes - very strange how they are handling the situation - you're absolutely right to go about this the way you are - stick to your guns!  xx

Jen - well don't wish too much away - hope you have a lovely weekend xxx

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## hutchess

LMM - aw bless ya. Will be sending soothing bubbles in a mo. Still, one day closer to Monday eh? The ice cream sounds good.

The guilt is not good but it'll pass. I am not taking time off to go shopping or anything - I have literally sat on my bum for 2 days but I do feel a bit better and more human now. 

If I don't get back on (yeah right who am I kiddding?), good luck for tomorrow. Let us know what they say.

Afm, keep fingers crossed for sleepy ovaries. Will let you know tomorrow.
x


----------



## Faithope

*hutchess*  the copy and paste thing made me  because one teacher I worked with afew yrs ago asked me to check all his reports for the He/She thing-I thought i'd got them all..until a parent came in and demanded that the teacher re-write the report and 'get the report correct this time'  We are all human, my DS had a report that he was doing well at swimming-he had never been  I pointed it out with a laugh as I understand the pressure of being a teacher 

It's Friday tomorrow AND it's my birthday tomorrow  so double celebration

 to all xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hutchess - thanks and yes, ice cream was very good! Fingers crossed for sleepy ovaries tomorrow - ssssshhhhhhhhhh!!! xx

Faithope - hope you have an amazing birthday tomorrow     xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Little Miss Me*  thank you so much xxx


----------



## Little Miss Me

You're very welcome xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, have a good day tomorrow Faithope!    

We write 6 reports per year BUT (and don't throw things at me!) it's just a number and a letter.  There are some advantages to working in HE!

J x


----------



## Amily

Happy Birthday for tomorrow, faithope!
Sent an email to the consultant re immune stuff two days ago and he has not replied. Will have to phone tomorrow - starngely, it's difficult to fit calls like this in-between teaching! Not seeing much evidence of the 'caring and compassionate' atmosphere their website mentions...
Hope you feel better soon hutchess. Not looking forward to the blinding headaches with down regging. I had to sleep every afternoon last time but was on summer holiday then.......


----------



## Faithope

Thanks for the birthday wishes for tomorrow *Amily, jinglebell and Little Miss Me* xxx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Happy birthday Faithope!  Hope you have had a lovely day.

Reports - as well as cut and paste, I also love the find/replace facility on word...though have been caught out once or twice with it too!!
Jinglebell - like the number and letter idea for reports...Maybe it'll catch on in primary   

LMM - hope you're more comfy...but it all sounds positive...hope they're growing nicely

Hi everyone else

Must go and rummage around the freezer & see if there is something easy for tea...  
have a good weekend all
Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAITHOPE!!!


----------



## Faithope

*wobs and twinkle123* Thank You!!  Having a lovely day/evening  xx


----------



## Little Miss Me

Faithope - glad you're having a good birthday - now get off your computer and go have some fun xxxx


----------



## Faithope

DH just said 'I hope your not spending all night on there'... well considering we can't  ...DH has sperm assessment on Monday so as from today he is on 3 Day abstinence     bad timing or what!!!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hahah - your little animation made me giggle!! That's a bit graphic the way he bounces up and down and turns red - hahahha!! Well I assume that's the he!! Yeah there's be none of that for Valentine's this year with EC being on Monday. Gonna be an interesting one - I'll have a big needle stuck inside me and DH will be going to the little room - not the most romantic one, eh?! xx


----------



## Faithope

*Little Miss Me* its the only 'humping' animation I can see in the smilies box  Good luck for EC on monday, let me know how it goes  will be thinking of you xx I just did a HPT, it was a BFN as expected-I'm so narky so the signs are all there. So onwards and upwards to the next cycle, 4 left until IVF....


----------



## Little Miss Me

Faithope - thanks for kind words. Sorry about HPT - can't say anything to help but sending lots of   xxxx


----------



## hutchess

Faithope -   hope you had a nice birthday. Sorry about HPT. 

Hope you are all ok, love the idea of letter and number. Can;t see it happening somehow.

Scan was ok, have one follie on each ovary, but they are not producing any hormones so  I start Stimming tonight. WHen nurse brought in the stuff I was like "   NO WAY AM I PUTTING THAT NEEDLE ANYWHERE NEAR ME!" She laughed and said that that one was for mixing the meopur and there was a finer needle for injecting.  

Well, must get on with planning - one week to go!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Hutchess - lol!! Those mixing needles are a bit menacing, aren't they?!! xx


----------



## hutchess

sorry ladies, don't want to bring you down. DH 's dad died early this morning and it's a complete nightmare. Am putting brave face on for him and his family but feel like I am dropping to bits. Don't know if we will continue.


----------



## Little Miss Me

Oh Hutchess I'm so sorry to hear that. Sending so many     your way. Of course the decision whether to continue is a personal one and I'm sure you will make the right decision for you and DH. My sincere condolences to you and DH xxx


----------



## Amily

Very sorry to hear your sad news, hutchess. Sincere condolences.


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your sad news hutchess. My thoughts are with you and your husband
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Hutchess, am so sorry.    

J x


----------



## Faithope

*Hutchess*  I'm so very sorry xxx


----------



## hutchess

cheers ladies.
DH is bearing up. We;ve decided to carry on with tx, Dh's dad was very much a 'life goes on' kinda chap, and he also was a great grandad to his grandchildren. So sad that he wont be there for this one, (PMA ) although I am sure he will check in. DH is doing ok, it really hasn't hit him yet.

Been a bit of a tough day. Went into work cos DH and brother are sorting out stuff but got really upset before school, went to see head, who is amazing. She said I could go home but to be honest, I just needed something mind numbing to keep busy. Fortunatley, she had a list of policies that needed doing, some risk assessments and some analysis of questionnaire responses. I just worked in her office all day and kept out the way and feel ok now. Just gonna take it one day at a time and try to support DH as best I can.

LMM - hope EC was ok. Let us know how you got on.
x


----------



## Amily

Dear Hutchess
Hope things go OK, day by day. You have an excellent Head. Can't see mine doing that...


----------



## wobs

Hutchess - so sorry.  So sad...


----------



## Forgetmenot

hutchess - so sorry to hear your news x thoughts and prayers with you and your family x

Its always such a difficult time, but he'd be proud you were carrying on x  all the luck in the world x


----------



## aubergine07

Hello,

Haven't been on for a while.  Thought I'd give the whole thing a little break, but I missed the support this website gives!!!  

So much happened with you all since I was last on.  

Faithope - happy belated b'day!

Little Miss Me - how was EC?  Hope all going well and your embies are keeping happy!

Hutchess - I'm so sorry to hear your news, hope you are both doing ok all things considering.  Sounds like your head is really looking out for you which is so helpful.  Hope your DH is ok.

What a tough week this is proving to be!!  By now we should be on ht, but with Easter being so late, everyone is struggling - inc my class - angry boys feeling tired doesn't work!  Parents eve this week, so a late night tomorrow, math inset on Friday - think I'd rather have the kids!  Then half term finally - whoop whoop!!

x


----------



## hutchess

Thank you all for your kind wishes.

Dh is ok, he has been busy sorting out funeral and stuff. He has told his family we are having tx and they are very supportive. Wish we'd told them earlier but you can't go back. So tx continues. 

My boss gave me a bookmark today which says:

"The future belongs to those who believe in the beauty of their dreams". 

Thought I'd share the message.

Love to all
x


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* Thank you for my birthday wishes 

*Hutchess* The bookmark saying is lovely  take care xx

3 days to go and counting every ticking second of it  can't wait to turn the alarm off and sleep in  Big hello to all xxxx


----------



## Forgetmenot

Morning all...

Have my HSG xray today... the tube dye test! Not that it will make any difference to outcome as still need icsi due to the old sperm situation... but who knows... miricales can happen, so I argued to get it... so better well enjoy!!  Is it wrong to think its a  morning of school... woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!

Hutchess... that comment just got me... really says it all. Hope you and dh doing well x

Love to all x


----------



## Susie7

HI everyone 
Mind if I join you. I am a teacher in the middle of the 2WW! Driving myself crazy as opted to take time off this time and not used to all this sitting about.
I had 5d blastocyst transfer on the 4th February and due to test on 21st but will probably test on the 19th.
Can everyone introduce themselves?
Looking forward to sharing the challenges that IVF and teaching offers.
PS I am a deput head in a primary school teaching Year 1
x


----------



## Faithope

*Susie7* I'm Faithope and I am a Fraud  because I am a Teaching Assistant  but the lovely ladies on here let me join  My DH and I are due to have IVF in July, probably D/R in June I would have thought. Have our consent consultation on 7th March 

Have some        for OTD, which isn't long away now for you


----------



## Susie7

Thanks Faithhope fantastic to meet you x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi Susie,

I'm originally secondary English, but am teaching in a sixth form college at the mo.  

I'm due to start DIVF next month!    

J x


----------



## Susie7

Lovely to meet you best of luck xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Susie
Secondary teacher...looking forward to half term! I have had IUI (x3), IVF and FET and am currently having (expensive) immune treatment before next IVF. Was due to start down regging today actually before I postponed it so feeling a bit down.
Lots of luck with your 2WW!


----------



## Little Miss Me

Evening ladies!

Hope everyone is well xx

Since we're doing introductions I'm secondary maths...... Gonna be on 2ww at half term - waaaaaa!!!!

Hutchess - sending all my best wishes xx

Over here EC went well Monday with 11 eggs collected (bit strange as 45 follies??) but very pleased with 9 fertilised and ET tomorrow - fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

LMM - great fertilisation rate....am seriously jealous.... Hope ET goes well.  You may sure you drink lots of water with that number of follies.

Hi Susie -       its good to have the 2ww off but too much time to google it and think sometimes!  Hoping this is the one for you.  Try and veg and chill.  I'm an infant deputy too...Snap.  

Amily - hope you're feeling brighter today.  Its horrible to postpone treatment, but it'll mean your body is even more prepared etc..

Hutchess - hope you're all doing ok.  A horrible time.

Jensw - hope your hsg thing went ok

Aubergine- I'm with you on the extra week...the kids are climbing the walls - and wet plays as well ----eeekk!! Still look at the positive - the first half of the summer term after Easter is seriously short....Let's not talk about how we're going to fit SATs in etc...!   

Best get on
have a good weekend & indeed half term when we get there
Wobs


2 days til half term - wooohooo!!!


----------



## Forgetmenot

Can I carry on the introductions too!
Secondary Science HoD... and hanging out for half term.. thank goodness for training course on Friday!!

Have had one failed ICSI tx abroad and start again the end of half term for a trip back to Spain before the easter hols... arghhhh back on that horse!

Welcome Susie! Hope the 2ww is going ok....      everything crossed for you x x 

Wobs... it was awful!!I think I had work experience kid!  At one point she shouted across the room 'do you know if you have one fallopian tube!' Started to freak at this point! Eventually a doctor came and finished the procedure about an hour later and all good. Was horrid... made me feel quite sick and wobbly for a little bit.

Amily am sorry to postponed tx.... you need to be in the right zone... none of this is easy   

LMM - sounds like a bumper crop and good fertilisation.     ing they keep on doubling up here on in x

Faithope - very exciting times ahead      x

Enjoy the penultimate day ladies x x


----------



## Susie7

Wow - you sound like a great bunch. Thanks for introductions everyone - it will be nice to have people on here that work in schools that know what you are going through from both sides. Do find it quite hard sometimes to cope with the challenge of teaching, management and IVF - How have people's headeteachers been? Supportive I hope.....

Hutchess - my heart can only go out to you at the moment - it's so hard going through treatment and losing someone very dear to you as well - This has happened to me - both my father and my mother in law died suddenly whilst we were having treatment - you can only do what you can do. Big hugs to you.

Little Miss Me - hope ET went well today - fabulous response from your eggs and fertilsation.

I am testing on Saturday ladies so hopefully I will start you off on a lucky thread with lots of PMA for your journeys throughout the next few months xxxx


----------



## hutchess

HI all 

Susie – Welcome! Good luck for Saturday. Sending lots of        I am thinking I will take the 2ww off too. Book yourself in for a manicure, get some fresh air and enjoy being off! What have you told work? Were they ok? Did you need a sick note? Sorry for all questions, my ET is scheduled for Mon 28th so tomorrow could be my last day at work without a baby on board!  Just read your signature looks like you had a difficult time too! Hope this is the one for you. Oh how rude – I am Y6 teacher in little primary school. First time ICSI.

Wobs  and Aubegine– AARGHH! Tell me about it! That week in May is going to be heavy biscuits innit

Jensw – what have I missed with work experience kid?! Hope it wasn’t doctor. Hope she got detention from the consultant.   

AFM, had scan today and am pleased to announce I have 10 follies of 6mm and 2 of 14mm which, I was told, is average. I have never been so pleased to be average in my life! 

All was well until a nurse got us to go through more forms. She called my DH by the wrong name.  Simple mistake to make, but I corrected her – DH does not need stress at the minute, not helped by the fact that the wrong name was that of my ex.   Anyway, on fourth occasion of using wrong name, my ‘teacher voice’ kicked in   and I told her, in no uncertain terms, to use his correct name. She was very quiet after that and I got a fit of hysteria and giggles. Ho hum. 

Love to all
x


----------



## Susie7

Hutchess your post really made me laugh - I love that moment when you revert to your teacher voice in your personal life. Makes me giggle so much. 
Yes I have had a rough time but remain positive as always. There is a path for everyone. It may not be the one you thought you would tread but for some reason it's there to make you who you are.
I have been completely upfront with my head and on the whole she has been extremely supportive. The teaching assistant who works with me most of the time is also a very good friend so ver supportive of me and another colleague always has their eye on me too so all in all couldn't have it any better. 
I was actually a bit over the top this time but my school can get quite stressful at times so took 3 weeks off! A week before ET as I was having scans and blood tests and travelling backwards and forwards to the clinic. I have then had the 2 ww off and half term next week too! Very indulgent I know but when we have come this far through all we have I had to give this it's very best chance and put me first. As far as a sick note just went to my doctor and explained he asked me how long I wanted off and what I wanted putting on the sick note and parents and rest of staff at work think I have a bad back. 
Gosh I can't half waffle! Think it is all these pregnancy hormones running round in my body
Good luck with your stimmining honey hope they grow really well and keep up that PMA X


----------



## Chops5

I'll intro myself....Head of English in a tough school.

INSET tomo. So much marking to do over the half term.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Susie
I'm a secondary music teacher in Scotland (so different holidays to most of you!) Done many, many cycles over the past few years and started my next cycle of menopur today!!!!
x


----------



## Susie7

Chops - you sound absoultely shattered. Isn't it a bummer when your half term turns into a catch up! Make sure that you get some rest for yourself or you will make yourself ill x

Blimey twinkle - reading yoru signature you have been through the mill - lets hope it all works out for you this time - remember you have been pregnant once and can be again.

Keep up the PMA ladies I'm off to bed x


----------



## Little Miss Me

Sorry just a quick one but ET didn't happen today - they rang me this morning and we're going to blast on Friday - woohooo!!

Hope everyone is good because I know something that will make you smile.......... It's half term tomorrow!! Yay!!!!! xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah Little Miss - excellent news that you're going to blast on Friday. Lots of luck!   

Hmphhh! We don't have half term tomorrow in Scotland. Instead we had last Friday and Monday off, followed by 2 in-service days.  Only been a 2 day teaching week this week though.

Bed time now
x


----------



## Amily

Loads of luck for Friday, little Miss Me! 
Hutchess, that made me laugh too but pretty rubbish of that nurse nevertheless!
Wishing you all the best for Saturday, susie7!
Thank you jensw and wobs. Doing OK and away for a week with DH so really looking forward. Last time we were on holiday (summer) , got a BFN on day 2 so it wasn't really much of a holiday...
Am talking to myself about giving up the diet coke as I drink too much of it and I know it is chemical horribleness, but....


----------



## Susie7

Little miss me - that's fantastic news. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Faithope

*Little Miss Me*    yay

Also its FRIDAY        AND its the start of half term at 3.30 for me         

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

And breathe...

We made it!  (Sorry twinkle!)    

Little Miss Me - that's great news!  Good luck for ET!    

Am off dancing tonight, 8.30-12.  Dh is coming along, so that should be amusing!  Then few bits to do tomorrow but hoping for a REALLY lazy day on Sunday.    

What do people have planned?

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Hi all,

Susie - that was a nice idea asking us all to introdue ourselves.  Nice to hear what everyone does properly!  I'm primary too - year 5.  Hope you're taking it easy with your time off and good you are putting yourself first!

So please it's ht!!  Had INSET today, thought it was going to be a hard slog as centred on maths, but actually ok, and got lots done.  Still a bit of work to do in ht, but going to keep it to 1 day only.

Jingle - you were asking what up to.  Well am actually a bit nervous about tomorrow.  Got friends coming to stay - inc our godson who is 3.  Looking forward to seeing him, but my friend is pregnant.  If our IVF had been successful we'd've been about 3 months behind them.  Not sure how I'm going to handle it - I might be fine, but I might have a melt down...

So LMM - Blasts how exciting!  Hope it went well today!

Amily -   hope you're ok, and ditto to others about getting body and mind ready at least.  Wean yourself off the diet coke slowly - might be easier then just cutting out.  Do you like fizzy water?  I find having something with bubbles is a good substitute.

Hey twinkle - sorry you don't have the ht this week, but hope you enjoyed your long wknd last week.  Good luck for your tx

Jensw, faithope, Wobs and hutchess


----------



## jes4

Happy half term everyone!

jesXXX


----------



## Forgetmenot

LUSH!!!!!!!!!!

Still up early... but this is a considerable lie in for me!!

Happy half term x


----------



## wishing and dreaming

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on much I have been sooo busy at work I am so glad its half term  

I am currently on the dreaded 2WW after IUI (1 week down, 1 to go!!) I test just before we go back to work so at least I have a day or 2 to come to terms with the outcome before work. 

Oh I am a year 2 teacher in a small primary school where only 1 person knows that I am having treatment. I had a training day yesterday which was hard as it was a conference type event and the guy leading it kept showing baby clips on the big screen !!! 

Well hope your all well 

K x


----------



## Susie7

It's a BFN ladies am afraid. Will be hard going back into work teaching little ones after this. 
Hope everyone enjoys their half term x


----------



## Faithope

*susie*     i'm so sorry  x


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry Susie      Look after yourself x

All very complicated treatment wise here! Stupidly started my menopur a day early and now all my dates are wrong.  Going for my 1st scan and bloods on Wednesday instead of Friday now.  Only found out the rearranged date today so haven't told school I've got an appointment yet.  Going to look so suspicious though because we've got some annual quality assurance visits happening on that day and I was due to be observed  with a particularly dodgy class.  Now, lo and behold - I have an appointment!  Don't get paid for any IVF related appointments now and seriously in debt which doesn't help!

Need to stop worrying about work.  Nothing I can do about it!  
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh Susie, am so sorry.  We all understand how difficult it is going back into the classroom after a bfn.  Take it easy and look after yourself.    

J x


----------



## hutchess

Susie7 – so sorry hun. Nothing I can say but sending you    

Aubegine,  sending you hugs for the weekend.   Does your friend know about the tx? 

Jinglebell, how was dancing? Hope you had a good night but seriously...til 12?   How do you manage it! I am lucky if I see the headlines on the ten o’clock news! 

Twinkle – sorry you don’t have ht. My friend is a head in Scotland – she moved up there a couple of years ago and she is wounded about Easter this year.Apparently you don’t get our bank holidays either. Still, think of us slogging away in July when you start your summer hols earlier   ... Also, don’t worry about work. Someone on this thread said earlier that it’s not our choice to have to go through this. Remember someone will always be able to cover and your tx is your priority at the moment. When you have that BFP you won’t care about any of it.   

AFM, I plucked up the courage after reading your post Susie, and went to see head. Said that I wanted to be as upfront as I could and that by telling her now,  she would be able to arrange suitable cover etc, which she appreciated. I have the first week of term off, and she advised me not to get ‘stress’ on sick note, rather some vague gyne reason. Felt the weight lift as soon as I told her. Now I can at least have the first week of 2ww off to relax and if I am climbing the walls I can go back in week 2, or if I am not able to concentrate, I can have 2nd week off. My deputy head also got me a little gift pack of herbal teas, choc cookies and bubble bath. Isn't that lovely?  

As for half term plans, how does this sound to you all... Sunday, family lunch with MIL,  SIL, BIL and ‘the grandchildren’. Should be nice, they are a lovely bunch but I just feel like crying when MIL talks about how much FIL loved the grandkids. If we are lucky enough to have a baby, he or she won’t have the worlds best granda.  

Monday – sleep.
Tuesday – FIL funeral... gonna be heavy biscuits that day. 
Wednesday – Final scan. where'd the time go? 
Thursday- DH in hosp at 7.30 (leave home at 6) for PESA aspiration  
Friday – EC 
Sat...sleep and pray, sleep and pray     
Sun...Sleep and pray, sleep and pray    
Mon...EC (all being well)  

Realistically, could I have gone back to work on the Tues?  By then, I will be ready for the nice men in white coats. 
Still, these things are sent to try us eh?  

Believe it or not, I am actually still feeling positive.



Love to all
x


----------



## Chops5

Hi all I'm after a bit of advice.
I work in a touch school....never really enjoyed it (I'm out of the age phase I trained for). I lead a big team-not always easy. The work load is mega high. Anyway, I've seen a job. Smaller school, next rung of the ladder, preferred age range. However, H and I are prob going to start fertility treatment in April. I'm confused about whether to apply for this job...it sounds ideal!


----------



## Susie7

Apply!  Life does not stop just because of. IVF and you will only regret it if you don't x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Chops DO it!!!!
I stayed in my old school longer than I should as thought I'd be pregnant and it would be easier.... never happened.  Not saying it wont, but you could need one go, you could need 3.  If your in a better place, less stress.... it could be even better for you.
No one cant fault you for it. They cant ask you about it at interview.... so get that form in x x x


----------



## Chops5

Thanks all! My head is very supportive of me and my current school is only a few mins away. The school I've seen the job in is much further away!


----------



## twinkle123

Go for it Chops! You don't want to go through thinking "what if".  My school is 40 miles away and it's great knowing you're not going to bump in to all your pupils if you nip to the shop for a pint of milk!

I've got a dilemma of my own today.  Been working out my dates and EC is likely to be round about the 2nd/3rd March.  I haven't kept my IVF secret from people at work but don't want them to know exactly what stage I'm at. Hate the thought of going back to work with them knowing I've had my ET and waiting to be told the outcome.  Anyway, what do I say I'm going to be off for a week for?  They're all men by the way if that makes any difference.  This is my 8th IVF and go through this same problem every time......


----------



## Forgetmenot

I think I'm going to have shingles if that helps!! mine will be the week before easter... so will have the hols...
just gonna call in sick! x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi twinkle - minor op?  I guess they might still ask, but I'd say something along the lines of 'You really don't want to know' - I think most men are just being polite by asking, so won't need to be told twice not to ask any more!  Good luck.    

Chops - I'd go for it.  If you get to interview and you don't like it then you've lost nothing.  I was in this position last year when I was in the middle of my IUIs.  In the end I left my school without having a job to go to as it was so stressful.  I'm on a 1 year contract until August, then I'm going to have to get another job - possibly when pg, so hey hum!  Have taken on the attitude now that I'll deal with whatever comes my way when it happens.  

Hutchess - glad all went well with your HT.  My, you have a busy time ahead.    

Like you, I am normally nodding off just after 10pm, but it was my first dance social and I was so nervous I was shaking!  That kept me awake!    Not many people there as there's a big dance thing in Camber Sands this weekend, but got at least 12 dances in - will probably get more next week as DH was there on Friday for moral support so it's a bit awkward for guys to come and ask me to dance!  But was very enjoyable and treated myself to some lovely new dance shoes as a reward for my bravery!  

Hope everyone who's on half term is starting to wind down properly now.  Everyone else - keep plodding, we're thinking of you.    

J x


----------



## hutchess

Hi all

Chops, defo go for it! It sounds like the job for you! 

Twinkle, I have just come back from GP as I am taking next week off (ET scheduled for Mon28th all being well). GP put gynaecological (is that right?) procedure, which I suppose is strictly true. My head teacher advised me not to get stress on sicknote, as I will be moving on in a year or 2 and she said it doesn’t look too good on a sickness record.  Also, remember that your head will not be the only one to see the sicknote, our secretary has to update some system reay so defo go for something vague. If you work with all men, gyne reasons will shut them up I would imagine.   

Hope the rest of you are enjoying the half term  (or not for our northern friends ).

I am sitting with hot water bottle on my little follies at the moment, DH has been called into work.   Apparently the world falls apart when he is not in. Have told him not to bother, but he is professional to the end. To be honest, it’s giving him something to do. Funeral is tomorrow and I am dreading it.  

x


----------



## aubergine07

Hi all,

Hope you're enjoying your half terms and relaxing - I know that a few are at important stages in cycles, so really hoping the ht is giving you the break you need.

Hutchess - I know you won't be on today, but for when you are HUGE and MANY        

Jinglebells - glad the dancing went well!

Chops - what did you decide to do?  I agree with the option of applying, you can always change your mind if you get an interview and are not sure.

Susie - I hope you are ok and really sorry about your news  

AFM - have had a very strange few days of ups and downs.  Friday night think DP had a bit of a breakdown about the whole thing.  He was ill in January and being so strong emotionally for me, then went out with some friends Friday night who asked him what he'd been up to and he just couldn't cope.  I think it all just got to him and he was so sad.  I wanted to make him feel better, and couldn't.  We just ended up crying a lot, which I think is good for you, but hard to see the person you love so sad   

We had friends staying with us over the weekend - our godson and she is pregnant and we thought we'd have to cancel.  DP just felt like he couldn't cope, and I wasn't too sure.  In the end we went ahead - really wanted to see our godson - and we made the right choice though both had a quiet cry.  Friend was very sensitive not saying anything about pregnancy, so felt a little guilty about not asking how it was all going, but got to protect yourself...Then DP has taken yesterday and today off work.  We had a lovely day together yesterday, out to a nice stately house and making each other laugh.  Then today, off to a new clinic to get a 2nd opinion on our situation.  Not sure what it will tell us, if anything new, but will be good I think.  Annoying the weather is so bleak, as going to potter around Battersea Park before hand - would be nice to have some sun!!

Anyway, enought from me, keep enjoying those hts!


----------



## Susie7

Aubergine thanks for your concern - each day seems a little brighter and we have had good chats and think we might have a way forward. We have a review consultation on the 4th March so will have a little more information then. I think we might be going down the immune issues  route - has anyone got experience of this?
It broke my heart to read your post - my hubby has been through exactly the same - they are so strong throughout and then all of a sudden they just fall apart and you really do realise that they are going through just as much pain as yourself. Big hugs and I do hope the new clinic gives you some hope - might be worth looking at immune testing if you haven't already x

Chops - did you apply?

Hope everyone else is enjoying the half term - bye for now  - susie x


----------



## Amily

Dear Aubergine
Sorry to hear you and your DH have been having a tough time. My DH suddenly told me that a friend of his was pregnant and he hadn't had the nerve to tell me, and she wanted to come and visit this weekend. Got quite panicky at the idea. Fortunately she has double booked so that has been put off for a while. Last time I saw her was her wedding - lovely for her of course but seems bl**dy unfair!
Susie - I am going down the immune treatment route now - combining my last NHS cycle with a London clinic. All very expensive but tests have shown results and I actually feel there is a sense of purpose rather than 'let's just try again'. So frustrating and expensive, though. It is also a nightmare trying to get things done - eg had to drive 2 and a half hours to a pharmacy to get a private prescription for Humira, which cost me £745!! Happy to help if you have any questions. I am certainly no expert though. There is an excellent FAQ page on the immune section of the message board, posted by Agate.


----------



## Faithope

Ok ladies-have had a nightmare trying to find a costume for World Book day, today I have been to all the fancy dress shops and wanted a maid marion dress, only had smalls so couldn't get that. So the question I want to ask is-is it ok to go to school dressed as Cruella d'vil (101 dalmations)? Its a book charactor isn't it??


----------



## twinkle123

Hi. Hope you're all enjoying your time off and are thinking about me still being at school!   

Susie - I got £2000 worth of immune tests done in London.  Came back as recommending IVIg, steroids, clexane and aspirin.  My clinic refused to treat me if I was on all that medication so we moved to another clinic that was willing to give me steroids and clexane.  Decided against the IVIg as we couldn't afford it.  After moving to my new clinic I got my 1st ever BFP on my 1st cycle.  It was ectopic but still much closer than I've ever been before.

Going for my 1st scan tomorrow to see what my follies are up to.  I always produce a huge amount of decent quality so not too concerned about it. It's the implantation that's the problem with me!!!   

Faith - Yes, Cruella de Vil is a book character! Go for it.   
x


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle* thanks  I wanted to dress as a princess but they only do those in little girl sizes and as i'm 6ft....thanks again x


----------



## hutchess

Aubegine thanks for the hugs. Glad you and DH are getting quality time together. Look after each other.  

Faithope, I read your msg as ‘wanted maid marion costume but they only had snails’ PMSL! Defo don’t go as a snail, but cruella would be good!    I tend to put my jeans on and go as ‘Miss Wizz’, any of you remember that book? 

Twinkle, hope school is going ok. Bless ya.  

AFM, funeral  was lovely (if you know what I  mean). DH is still sleeping – was a heavy day for him yesterday but now hopefully, we will have some positive news.  The vicar spoke about his love of his grandchildren and named them all and at the end said “and those still to come”. Really touched me.  

Off for scan this morning to see when to do trigger shot. Very exciting! 

Enjoy the daytime telly. X


----------



## Faithope

*hutchess*  snails!! it defo don't say that  but thats funny, I can't stand dressing up, I make a fool of myself most of the time without being dressed up like a wholly  so I wanted to be dressed like a fairy, princess or something like that. I have found amassive collection on a certain catalogue site  so will purchase from there today-even though i'm broke


----------



## Chops5

Hi all...haven't applied yet......been away for a few days with H. Only just stepped off the plane!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Just a quickie to let you know I had my 1st scan today.  Day 7 of stimming and have 20 follicles between 10-12 and another 8 smaller ones.  Back for another scan on Friday


----------



## Amily

That's great news, twinkle!


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, that sounds good twinkle!  Well done.    

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Ooh twinkle that sounds really exciting!!  Keeping everything crossed for you!

Hutchess, Susie and Amily - thanks for your kind words.

Hutchess - hope all is going well with you, and that the extra sleep helps DH out.  You've both had an emotional time, so hope you're ok.  You're very strong!  How did the scan go today?

Susie - good luck for your meeting next week .  It's great that it's so soon.

x


----------



## Faithope

Hello ladies 

Have ordered my costume for World Book Day, cost me £35  it will last me every year now, but hoping that next year I will be the size if a house and on maternity leave


----------



## hutchess

Chops – where did you go on holiday? Hope you had a lovely time.  

Faithope – What costume did you get? Still giggling about the snails.  It's my hormones! 

Twinkle – Wow! That’s great news, congrats to you and your follies  . When's EC gonna be?

Aubergine – you are welcome hun . Don’t feel strong today, but there’s no turning back now is there?

AFM, scan yesterday showed lining of 9mm and have ‘a few’  follies that are the right size. Took my trigger shot last night and felt kind of let down cos I didn’t know my injections in the morning were going to be my last. Gonna miss them in a funny kind of way.   EC is tomorrow, got to be there at 8am.  

I was high as a kite yesterday, felt really positive, but today, I just don’t have any PMA left. DH has been for aspiration, he was away AGES and I was convinced that they had not found anything. As it turns out, there were a few moving swimmers in his samples and they had done 2 biopsies to try and encourage some healthy looking fellas. We have to wait to see if they survive the night.   DH feels rubbish and I do too cos I have asked and asked him to stop smoking over the past few months and he hasn’t and now we’ll never know if that is the reason why. We have donor as backup but I want to have DH’s child. 

Anyway, just been for a realllllllllllly relaaaaaaaaaaxing facial, so gonna pack my little bag for tomorrow’s adventure, then phone a take away in.  

Will be on tomorrow or Sat to update. Please keep things crossed for us over these next few days.  

Love to you all. Speak soon.
x


----------



## Faithope

*hutchess* I got a maid marion dress-well its decribed as a royal renassiance dress but its maid marion if the kids ask  with only afew days to decide and limited funds...it was the best I could do bar wearing my wedding dress and going as a princess but with a huge train on my dress I wouldn't risk it with the kids wanting to have a ride on it!!    for EC tomorrow, look forward to your update..  xx


----------



## Amily

Sounds gorgeous, faithope!!
Good luck, hutchess...everything crossed!


----------



## Jinglebell

Good luck hutchess!    

J x


----------



## twinkle123

Lots of luck for EC tomorrow hutchess.        Can't wait to hear how you got on!
x


----------



## twinkle123

Meant to say after all my anxiety about taking time off work, emailed our school support manager (the woman who does all the class cover, supply etc) and headteacher saying I know that class cover is at critical level these few weeks (their own fault for not replacing teachers who leave/retire!!!) and apologising for not being able to give them more details at the moment.  They both came across to see me at different times today saying not to worry about it and wishing me lots of luck.  A big weight of my mind!


----------



## Jinglebell

Yay!  That's great news twinkle.    

Got my co-ordination appt booked for 16th March - it's starting to come around quickly now!  

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Hutchess - hope all went well this morning.  You'll be having EC as I type!


----------



## The_girl

Hello everybody.

I am one more teacher going to start the IVF adventure.

Going to start jabs on day 21 of my next cycle, so it will be end of March/beginning of April.  

Excited, scared, happy, worried... all in one!


----------



## twinkle123

Update from today's scan - 28 follicles between 10 and 15mm.  Just waiting for the clinic to phone with my next lot of instructions!
x


----------



## Faithope

*The_girl* 

I saw your other post about vitamins-Omega 3, I have taken this for 5 months, its meant to increase blood flow to the womb, you're not meant to take this and aspirin, as it does the same thing, I take Omega 3, 1 a day. The only other things I take are evening primrose oil 2600mg until ov, and folic acid. I am going to ask at the fertility clinic on 7th march if I should be taking a multi vit as the last time I asked they said its a waste of cash and just have a balanced diet and that would be fine.

Good Luck for your treatment and look forward to getting to know you


----------



## The_girl

Thanks Faithope. I am going to get the omega 3 tomorrow. 
You are probably right about multi vits and I always think
a balanced diet is all we need. Trouble is stress and life style sometimes
makes it hard to eat what we should (at least in my case!)

I wish it was always half term. So much easier and so relaxed


----------



## aubergine07

Welcome the_girl. What do u teach? good luck with u're tx. I take so many tablets I rattle! U've got 2 do what feels right 4 u x. 

Twinkle - all looks good!

Today started sp positively. Was meant 2 have my 1st reflexology 2day but she cancelled, 7 months pregnant. So ironic! Now have crashed. More positivity left in me. And it's last day of ht


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* you are right, I want to take pregnacare but after what the consultant said DH said No  I wanted to keep taking it but he was turned by what consultant said. At £10 a month its alot of cash x2, I did see that boots now have their own Conception vitamins...minus two vits that pregnacare has and its £3.99 for a month supply..  

I am trying to avoid bread so lunch at school is 2 clemintines, a banana, 2 plums and an oaty biscuit with a 1L bottle of water. I try to vary it every day and sometimes I do have a chocy bar  but now spring/summer is on its way ( ) then it'll be easier for me to eat the right foods..well after Easter ...


----------



## aubergine07

Oo faithope - u should eat more than that 4 lunch, esp at school, u need energy 4 those kiddies! I try 2 avoid bread 2. I tend 2 have soup or a salad on the warmer days! I also have oatcakes. I sometimes have hummous 2 or left overs from previous nights dinner!  Sorry if I sound preachy, so ignore if not helpful! X


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* I get 30mins lunch break  but you are right I should eat more-but I used to pop to the local bakers and buy sarnies and a cake-every day and my waist quickly disappeared!  so ive gone the other way, fruit crazy . I do eat a proper meal when I get home and a snack before bed and I ALWAYS eat breakfast (well in the last few months I have had to skip breakfasts some days, thanks to the MILLIONS of blood test we have to be put through ) Slight exaggeration but you know what I mean


----------



## Amily

Welcome The_Girl...keep us posted as you head towards your cycle! I agree - half term should be extended...
Sorry about your reflexology, aubergine...that's a bit of a kick in the teeth!
Faithope..doesn't aspirin thin the blood ie hopefully prevent clots?
That sounds good, twinkle!


----------



## The_girl

Hi ladies,
Went shopping this afternoon so have my omega 3 already. We are having
Muti vits and Chinese medicine as well so I wonder what is going on in my stomach
After I have had all those tablets!

I have loved half term. I like cooking so is nice when I have time to do so. Trouble is that
During the school days is do busy I never even stop
To have a proper meal!!

At what stage of treatment are you ladies?

I teach Spanish in a secondary school. What
Do you teach?


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi The_girl!  

I'm starting down-regging at the end of March, so we'll be having tx at a similar time.    I'm secondary English.  

Twinkle - sounds like a great result.    

Aubergine - sorry you're feeling down today.  I can feel a downer coming on myself.  Always made worse when it coincides with the end of a holiday, isn't it?    

Amily, Faithope, hutchess, wobs, jes and everyone else I've forgotten (    ) hope you're all okay.

J x


----------



## The_girl

Jinglebell, yes we will have treatment around the same time. You will probably start a bit earlier which won't work out too badly with Easter holidays.

We will keep in touch and see how it goes for both


----------



## Amily

Hi The_Girl. I am in a secondary school too. 
I am hoping to start downregging mid April. Frustrating wait for immune treatment first.
Hi jinglebell!


----------



## The_girl

Hi Amely.
Hope you will be lucky this time 
It is going to be my first treatment but only qualify to two with nhs so let's hope it goes well


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* Yes aspirin thins the blood, Omega 3 does the same because theres a warning on the bottle, not to take both together, it should be one or the other, it also warns against taking it with warfarin which is a blood thinner too


----------



## twinkle123

Clinic phoned later this afternoon and EC is booked for 12.00 on Tuesday.  Not sure if we'll drive down the night before again or go in the morning.  Just don't fancy driving from Aberdeen to Glasgow and back on the same day but then again, won't have to pay for a hotel.  Because my EC is quite late in the day, I'm allowed tea and toast at 6/7am am and thinking it might be quite difficult to get that at the hotel at that time of the morning.  Got to do my trigger injection at 11.30pm on Sunday night - I'll never get up for work the next morning!

Emailed my headteacher and principal teacher when I got home to say I'll be off and got 2 lovely replies wishing me luck and offering to support me in any way they can (they're both men by the way!) so feeling quite relaxed and positive about it all.

Talking about aspirin etc - I take asprin every night and omega 3 in the morning.  Also taking 5mg folic acid, pregnacare and iron/zinc/l'arginine/selenium/vitamin C when I remember!  No idea if any of this works but I got my ectopic pregnancy while taking all these last year.  I also get clexane and steroids after my ET.  My blood is definitely thinner - the bruises I get are quite impressive at the moment!

Hope everyone's okay.  Off to have a glass of schloer and pretend it's wine!
x


----------



## The_girl

good luck Twinckle 123


----------



## Amily

Good luck twinkle...go crazy on that Schloer!  
Your school sounds great!
Thanks faithope, will check with my clinic as am taking both (though Omega 3 tablets are veggie alternatives)
Thanks the_Girl - good luck to you too! Let us know if we can help with anything.


----------



## hutchess

Hello Ladies

Thank you for all your good wishes. You are a lovely bunch.  

Excuse lack of personals, but I am really pleased for those who's bosses are being supportive - I hope it takes the pressure off a bit, and good luck for Tuesday, Twinkle. 

Quick update, as you can see, I am having trouble sleeping tonight...Talk about emotionally drained.

Went for EC yesterday. Was PETRIFIED about the canula thing, and had mentioned this fear at every meetingwe have had. Up at 5 30 yesterday morning, shower and then listened to relaxation cd. Felt really calm and I actually drove all the way to clinic, with poor 'john wayne' (DH) in passenger seat cupping his delicate bits. Sorry if tmi.  .  Got there, taken to ward and lovely angel of a nurse took bp. I had thought I was very calm as I wasn't weeping or shaking or hyperventiliating but apparently bp was through the roof. Did some breathing etc and got it down to a healthy level.

Embryologist came in to speak to us and told us DH's sperm from aspiration was fine and they could use it to inject in to my eggs. I broke down at this point. I was sooo worried that they wouldn't make the night because of what happened during his pesa, and although we had donor back up, I was starting to wobble about using it. 

The consultant came and put the canula in which wasn't painful but it freaked me out cos of the thing being in my arm (this is why I don;t like blood tests, it;s the claustrophobia of not being able to take it out). I then walked into theatre, assumed 'the position' and honestly, it was fine. It wasn't comfortable when they 'poke' through the wall, but they only do this once, and it just felt like af cramp.

Was only in 20 mins, can't remember being wheeled back to ward, remember talking S    T to the nurse, who politely said "yeah, right, you try and sleep, I have to go now",   oops. Next thing I know, it's 10 o'clock and I am munching toast and really enjoying my first cup of proper tea for ages. 

Slept most of yesterday afternoon (with my eyes open apparently, which freaked DH out.  ) and sat with hot water bottle. Am a bit uncomfortable now, but paracetamol sorts it. They said I wouldn't remember it - I do, but it's like when you get really drunk and the next day you try and put your night back together, it's all bit hazey.

Anyway, reason I can't sleep is I can't  stop thinking about my little embies   now. They'll be well on their date now, hope they have some soft lighting, candles, romantic music, etc.   Embryologist will ring between 9 and 12 tomorrow to let us know. Come on little guys and gals, grow nice and strong.  .

Embryologist also asked us about 1 or 2 emby transfer. I know LMM had a hard decision to make about this and blast. Fortunatley ( ) our clinic don't go to blast, so that;s one decision we don't have to make, but now I am really not sure what to do. Have age on my side (29) and never tried to get pg before meeting DH, so not sure how it'll go, but apparently having 2 increases chances from 40 % to 50%, but then can  we handle twins? Can we afford twins? Can we afford another cycle? Aargh ! It's all too much! It's true what they say, this is really a rollercoaster - you get through one bit and then BANG, there;s another life changing decision to make. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant. Feel better now it's all out. 

Love to all


----------



## Susie7

Twinkle best of luck over the next few days x

Hutchess sounds like everything has gone according to plan am so pleased. I would have 2 put back in but then that's a decision only you and your hubby can make. Fresh embryos are so much better x I have everything crossed for you x

Love to all x

We have our review meeting on the 4thMarch. Contemplating a few changes this time. Immune testing and possibly a change in clinic but will depend on what our consultant says x


----------



## Amily

Hi Hutchess
Thanks for sharing your experience - glad it all went well and that you could use DH's sperm.
I know just what you mean about the canula. It freaks me out too. I don't mind blood tests etc, it's the fact that it is left in that I hate! i or 2 embies is your decision of course. I went for 2 last time and will go for 2 next time (praying I get two good ones) Hope you have a relaxing day. Take care.


----------



## hutchess

Hi

Just a quicky - sorry about mega post this morning.  

Clinic rang this morning to say that all 5 of the eggs they collected have fertilised THANK GOD!!  and that they have frozen some sperm too! Am literally over the moon!

I know we are so lucky to have got to this point and just have everything crossed for Monday. Not many more hurdles to go!

Hope you are all enjoying last few days of half term.
x


----------



## Amily

Excellent news!   Lots of luck for Monday!


----------



## aubergine07

Hutchess - no need to apologise!  That's what we're here for!  Everything is sounding positive, so am keeping everything crossed for you!  Think the 2 or 1 embie is a personal thing.  We went for 2 because they were poor quality, but if they had gone to blast we may have had a bigger dilema...

Susie - good luck for the 4th!

Twinkle - good luck for Tues.  Have you decided what you'll do aboutdriving down?  I think what ever is the least stressful is the best option.  Got to look after your emotional and mental well-being!  Great that your head and dep head are so supportive.

Hello everyone else - was wondering how Jensw, Little Miss Me, Wobs, Wishing & Dreaming and Jess4 were getting on?  You've all been very quiet recently, so hope you've been enjoying your half terms!!  I know a couple of you were at cruicial stages, so hope all is well and sending lots of      

Not much to report from me.  Neighbour has her 30th this weekend, so noisy night last night and probably this night!!  Part of me jealous and missing my youth (and the freedom to drink when I want!)!!  But mostly worried about DP - he has sore head (think through all this more then anything) and not sleeping well anyway    We'll see what happens!

xxx


----------



## wobs

Helllooooeee ladies

Gosh its been busy on here...lots of chatting which is good.

Have had a blissful relaxing week away.  Only in the UK but just so good to switch off.  Seriously needed it!  Sure the switched off relaxed feeling will last til about playtime tomorrow   

So....trying to catch up...sorry if I've got some of it wrong!   

Aubergine - hope the parties weren't too noisy & hope DH feeling brighter.      I know DH at times feels annoyed and useless abou the whole scenario, but I guess now finally we're more accepting of the hands we have been dealt.  Well most of the time!

Hutchess - pleased that the funeral was ok.  Must be such a tough time for you.  Fantastic news re: 5 fertilised etc...hope you get a good one or two to put back.  It only takes one      

Twinkle - hope EC goes well on Tuesday & you sort the timings/getting there etc... 

Chops - did you go for the job in the end??!  I've been in the same situation for years- thinking about moving & staying where it is comfortable & like the staff etc... I am very lucky to be in a school where everyone is lovely...Anyway hope you made the right decision for you.

Hi Jinglebell, Jes, Susie, Jens, The_girl, Faithope, Wishing and Dreaming, LMM, Amily and anyone else I've missed!  More personals next time...

Really ought to dig out that school work and see what I am supposed to have finished off before tomorrow!  If you're on half term enjoy the last day!!!  Hope you've all had relaxing weeks (sorry Twinkle)

Bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Only 6 weeks til the next one  We are only working 8 days in April, bring it on!!  I do love my job but i love the hoildays more  Have 7 days til our consent consultation-I'm due to ovulate the day before so I doubt i'll get my scan or trial embryo transfer...I wonder if they'l scan me to have a look at my lining though, what do you ladies think?? xxx


----------



## hutchess

Just a quicky girls, bet you are all busy getting ready for school tomorrow,  

Wobs - nice to hear from you! Glad you had a nice relaxing time.

Faithope - not sure about scan with AF? Will they be able to see your lining if you have AF? Don't know... 

Still haven't decided about the one or two yet, but we have decided to see what they quality of the embies is like first. If they are good, gonna go for one, if not, probably go for 2. My friend came round today with her 7 month old daughter who is beautiful...hope to join her in mother hood by December. (PMA or what!)

Anyway, I don't know whether I will be on for a while - thinking I will try and keep away from all IVF related stuff during 2ww to try and save sanity. I have next week off work so planning nice relaxing days out with DH. GOOD LUCK to you all and I will let you know the outcome. Please keep everything crossed for us...   and thank you for all your support.


----------



## Amily

Good luck hutchess!


----------



## Susie7

Best of luck Hutchess. Will be thinking about you and hope everything works out well x

Back to work today guys - feel very anxious! With half term it's been four weeks! How long will it take do you think to get back into the swing of things?

Take care everyone x


----------



## Faithope

Mondays-yuck!

Good luck to you all for today xx

*hutchess*


----------



## hutchess

Hi all

Am now officially PUPO!       Didn't feel a thing and made everyone laugh by asking DH "how was it for you?" when they'd finished.    Got 2 embies (Nina 9 cell and Sven 7 cell). Hope they are snuggling in.  

Good luck to you all, thinking of you today while I have my feet up and watching Jeremy Kyle, eating KFC.   Back to healthy regime in an hour or so.

Love to all, and Susie, hope you soon get back in the swing. Only 5 weeks, 4 days to next holiday!
x


----------



## Faithope

*hutchess* PUPO how exciting, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you x

Monday is done, 4 days til the weekend  and I'm due to ovulate around the weekend 

 to *Amily, susie7, wobs, jinglebell, aubergine, The_girl, twinkle and anyone I missed xxx*


----------



## aubergine07

Hutchess -         

Susie - how were you back at work today?  Hope all was ok, and maybe being back helped distract you in a positive way?

Back to school booo!  Was a bit of a mad one.  My class were unsettled - very excited about our new science topic - Earth Sun and Moon - but non stop chat!  Shouted at them and felt myself go red!  So rarely happens!

Think I was a bit wobbly too.  My TA had lovely news today that her son had a son.  I was stood next to her when she got the news.  I was genuinely happy for her, so lovely to see her so happy, especially as she lost her other son in a motobike accident 2 years ago.  It was only after that it hit me how I wished my parents could get "that" call.


----------



## Amily

Glad to hear all went well, hutchess!
Hope everything was Ok back at school, Susie.
Hi Faithope...me too! Hope we have fun weekends!

Sorry to hear about the wobbly moment, aubergine.  
Am staying away from 'one born every minute' on TV tonight as too weary for my usual self-inflicted torture!


----------



## Susie7

Well ladies that's the first day over with and it's never as bad as you make it out to be in your head is it?
Thanks for the kind wishes everyone. 
Hutches you did make me laugh with your question!
its so hard isn't it when you get those moments aubergine and they don't half creep up on you.
Love to all - happy weekends girls! have fun x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi all.... 
Have lots to catch up on!
We went away for half term to the inlaws which is another story in itself.... had to drink half a bottle on the first night to prove we didn't have 'anything exciting' to tell them! Seemed to work for a short while!!
School came and went without incident, although DH and I fell out before going to school... hate that, sad for rest of day 
Think back to school blues and started my pills sunday for a week to give me another AF to enable tx to conincide(ish) with easter.  They didnt agree with my stomach much and DH didnt seem to notice... so rather than tell him, shouted at him... bless!!  Why do we do it.
Anyway, the process is back underway which I cant believe.... difficult to know how to feel about it tbh.  Two friends at work came back looking very radiant and the pg bumps have popped out.... like we all say, really pleased for them, but makes you sad too.
I will read all the past posts and do some persons... just wanted to say hi and wish you all a happy return.  Back and addicted so will be able to keep up!
Take care, Jen x


----------



## twinkle123

Bit of a me post!  Had EC today and got 11 eggs of which 7 look okay and 4 look immature. Happy enough with that.  Was more sore than usual afterwards though but that's probably down to the fact I had about 30 follicles.

Now it's the wait for the phone call tomorrow.........


----------



## Amily

That's good, twinkle! Hope you get excellent news in that phonecall!


----------



## Forgetmenot

Good luck twinkle!


----------



## Susie7

Fabulous news twinkle. You only need one. Hope all goes well tomorrow. X


----------



## twinkle123

Bit of a me post again, sorry!  Got the phone call this morning and 10 out of my 11 eggs have fertilised normally. Will get another phone call in the morning with an update....


----------



## Forgetmenot

WICKED!!!!!!!


----------



## Susie7

That's amazing xxx


----------



## Amily

Excellent news, twinkle!


----------



## Little Mrs Sunshine

Congratulations twinkle,

Hey everyone we are nearly at the end of our first week back - i have worked out i only have 2 more full weeks before Easter!! 

finally got our letter re review last week so got that next week and hopefully we will see what happens next

love and baby dust to all

xXx


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* you know I said I was due to ovulate around the weekend-well I ovulated last night-yep I can be that precise cos I felt it!!!        

Will do personals after work-world book day.... xx


----------



## twinkle123

Faithope - wow, you can tell exactly when you ovulate?!? That's amazing.

Just had my clinic on the phone with my update.  All 10 of my embies have divided and are between 2 and 4 cells.  She says they're all good grades so at the moment looking at going to blasts for Sunday.  I'll get another phone call tomorrow and if it's not looking as good then, will need to get the 3 1/2 hour train journey down tomorrow afternoon.

They're pushing for me to have 1 put back if it's day 5 but not sure. Her logica is that we would freeze any other blasts so wouldn't be wasting them.  Hmm, not sure! It's the implantation stage that's the problem with me so the more I get back the better!

Anyway, that's all.  Another day of lazing in front of the TV for me drinking endless water.  Hope you're all well.  Sorry if it's all about me again!!!
x


----------



## Faithope

*twinkle* Yep I can feel it-its painful for afew seconds, like a person putting their sharp nail into your skin, this went on for about an hr at bedtime, so amazing timing  had EWCM the day before, now my nipples hurt so I think its conclusive that I have had all the signs of ov!!  will BMS again tonight and tomorrow to make sure 

Great news about your embies  xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Twinkle - things are looking BRILL! Difficult decision though. I think I'd have one put back if it were my first go at tx, but like you say, the implantation means the more you get back the better.

Good luck! 

J x


----------



## Susie7

Fantastic news about your embies twinkle. Hopefully they will go to blasts. 
Personally I would put two back if I had the choice because fresh are always better than frozen but that's really only a decision that you and your hubby can decide. Best of luck will be thinking of you x
AFM off for our review meeting tomorrow so will hopefully get answers to our questions and decide a way forward x


----------



## Amily

Hi twinkle,
Your decision of course but I would go for two. I went for the single embryo option the first time, as the clinic were pushing me too, but I won't again. Your choice though of course and wishing you lots of luck this weekend.
Good news Faithope!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  We're going for blasts on Sunday at 9.30.  9 of my embies are still good quality and dividing well and the 10th one is growing too fast and slightly fragmanted.  Looks like we'll have a few to freeze too.  We're definitely getting 2 put back.  The nurse and embryologist I spoke to today didn't try to push me into just the 1 at all.  They must just have to try and persuade you once and but after that, don't push you.

All very exciting! Have booked a hotel for tomorrow night and have just to book the train there and back.  DH is working tomorrow so won't be getting down to quite late but doesn't matter. 

2ww will be shorter this time seeing as they're going to blasts.  All going to plan!!!


----------



## Amily

Sounds like it is all going well, twinkle!
Yes, I think there is some national requirement/directive they have to follow.
Anyway, good luck!


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle*  good luck for sunday!! 

Hi to everyone else 

AFM-I enjoyed dressing up as Maid Marion for World Book Day  even if the kids kept asking who I was meant to be!!  
Have our Consent Consultation on monday  and we will find out the results from DH's sperm assessment...only 3 months left to go xx


----------



## hutchess

Hi all!

Just a quicky cos I was getting withdrawl symptoms    and was wondering how you were all getting on. 

Twinkle, sounds like things are going well!  When's ET and OTD?  Re the 1 or 2 question, we also had to decide and it was tricky - what ever you decide will be best for you and DH.

Susie, glad you got through first week back.  

Faithope - You mean you didn't wear the 'other' costume?     Can't believe I missed WBD! Shame.  

AFM, 2ww not going too bad, trying not to think about it tbh. I'm not sure what's going on in there, sometimes get 'sparkly' pains in right ovary. Hope it's a good sign    but could also be my imagination.  Resisiting the urge to do HPT as I am terrified that it will be negative. 

Another night infront of the telly for me...

Will check in soon...love to all.
x


----------



## Amily

Hi Hutchess
Glad to hear you are doing well - keep those feet up!


----------



## Jinglebell

Oooh, Twinkle!  Exciting!  Will be thinking of you!    

J x


----------



## aubergine07

twinkle - good luck for Sunday

Hutchess - keeping my fingers crossed for you

Susie - how was your meeting?

Everyone else - hello and happy weekend!


----------



## Susie7

Hi girls
Hope everyone is well.
Twinkle - so pleased about your blasts honey - hope all goes well for you tomorrow - will be   for you.
Faithhope - good luck for your consult on Monday - hope it goes well and you get the answers that you need
Hutchess - when is your OTD - it's a nightmare the 2ww isn't it - but make sure you rest up and give your embies their best chance  - sending you lots of   and step away from the pee stick - it will only stress you out if you test early.  

AFM - our review meeting went well - we were actually in our own minds all set for changing clinics this time because we wanted to look at immune testing and have been contemplating a clinic in London and going through immune testing. Dr P was great - we had loads of questions that we had sent him previous to the meeting. DH and I have been through this quite a bit now and although we have been pregnant twice we don't seem to be having any luck with it at the moment. I am 40 this year so time is also running out and we really wanted a realistic view of what chances we had.
Well the good news is that my eggs are of good quality still and not showing the signs of aging. I have a high AMH - 48. Our embryos fertlised really well last time. We got 18 eggs. 15 of the eggs were suitable for ICSI and 11 of them fertilised. On day 3 we had 3 perfect 8 cell embryos and the rest were 6 and 7 cells and developing well but didn't quite make the  grading criteria to take them to blastocysts so the embryologist decided that it was best to put the 2 best 3 day embryos back and take the rest to blastocyst to see what happened. All our embryos that were left went to blastocyst - so that was good news but we only got one that was suitable for freezing but they did all go so I was pleased with that. Dr P then talked about the immune testing done at Care and the London clinic that we were thinking of and agreed that it was a lot of money for the ultimate goal of being on two further drugs that he mentioned the name of but  I can't remember. He agreed that we can undertake this treatment alongside a higher dose of folic acid adn would be writing to my GP to arrange for a prescription for these drugs. He also said that for a couple such as ourselves it was not the time to give up. (We have also been contemplating starting the adoption route)
So if we were to continue with MFS we would be able to have all this treatment alongside another ICSI cycle and hopefully become pregnant. If this is what we decide which I think it will be we have to wait 2 natural cycles (such as long time!) before we can go again - which is fine by us really - gives us a chance to get on a further health kick and start on the higher dose of folic acid. Plus I have a little bit of weight to lose as well so will continue with the running for the time being.
Crikey - have waffled on.......

Love to anyone that I have missed - hope all is well x


----------



## hutchess

Hi all

Susie, that sounds as though it was a really successful meeting. Glad you got the answers you wanted. Very organised of you to send questions before hand, it's amazing how when you first start this you just take the docs word as gospel, but very soon learn to ask and press for answers. 

Sitting with feet up watching sh*t telly. Starting to climb the walls a little bit, so I have done some light hovering (got DH to carry hoover down stairs though...  ) We have just been taking it easy, doing little walks here and there. Off now to the 2ww section to read up on 2ww symptoms. I'm trying to stay positive, but I just wish I knew now. I know it's too early for a HPT, and to be honest, I am sooo scared it will be negative, I think it's better to stay 'pupo' in my head.

Only 5 days to go...

Take care everyone, and enjoy what's left of the weekend.
x


----------



## Faithope

*susie* thank you hun-I feel sick with nerves, hope thats normal? I will come on FF in the afternoon and let you know how it went. Glad to hear your review went well, time to move on to the next TX cycle in 2 months then?

*hutchess*Only 5 days to go  how exciting! I can't rememeber if you are staying at home or working? Its not much longer   xxx


----------



## hutchess

Faithope - got fingers crossed for you tomorrow, hope his little guys are doing well.  

Am at home hun, and soooo glad I did. It's just nice not having to stress about planning or kids kicking off or staff being inconsiderate. I have been snoozing on the setee when tired, pottering about and have read 2 books so far! (both non IVF related).

Back to the telly I go... What I wouldn't give for a small glass of merlot with my Sunday dinner...  

x


----------



## twinkle123

I'm home with my 2 blasts on board!  One's a 3AA and the other 3BB.  Both really good and capable of growing into potential twins.  Just the implantation stage to get through now.  We've got another 6 morula stage embies which the embryologist will look at tomorrow and decide what if any to freeze.

Very surreal experience today.  We were told that there would be very minimal people working on the Sunday morning but wasn't prepared to walk in to a deserted clinic without anyone at the reception, nobody in the waiting area and only 1 embryologist, 1 nurse and 1 doctor. There were another 2 ladies in for ET today but was very intimate and private.

Test date is 16th March............


----------



## Amily

Glad it all went well, twinkle! Now relax! Hope you get some good ones to feeeze too.
Lots of luck, faithope!
Glad you are managing to relax, faithope!
Susie, that sounds like a really positive and useful meeting.

Still marking ...have done about 6 hours work this weekend and a bit hacked off with the world of teaching!


----------



## Jinglebell

Twinkle - that sounds brilliant!  Your OTD is the date of my info day, so will definitely be thinking of you!

Well, we have observation week next week.  Have just planned some lessons.  Part of me just doesn't care any more as it's such a farce, but there's always the insecure, conscientious bit of me thinking 'How will I ever get all this done?"    

Ah well, best go and mark.  Enjoy the last bit of your weekends everyone.  

J x


----------



## wobs

Hi Ladies
Tried to post the other morning but it crashed on me....
  
  Twinkle - fantastic number of embies!  I was going to post before when it crashed that you only need 1-2 and they'll be the best/strongest  ones.  But wow what a fantastic number.  Hope they're snuggling in nicely.  Hoping that this is the one for you Twinkle        


Jinglebell - dread to ask what is an 'observation week' - does that mean they can just turn up at any time to observe As opposed to a booked lesson??  Sounds just lovely!!!  HOpe it goes well.


Hutchess - hope vegging going well!
Susie - glad your follow up went well.  It's niue once in a while to come out of these meetings feeling positive.  Great
Faithope - hope your consent consultation went ok.

HI Amily, Jensw, Jes, LMS & anyone else I've missed (sorry)
  
  AFM...well....am getting seriously fed up with the amount of work I am doing out of school....no change to normal but just need a change i think.  I always thought I'd have a bit of a 'career' break when we had kids, but as that is looking less and less likely need to think of a plan b.  Want a job that is 9-5 and still pays well....Any ideas!!!!  I enjoy the actual teaching but not the rest of it.  Part of me thinks if I went back to a larger school and was just a class teacher it would be better but am not sure really and think possibly a total break.....Eeeeek scary though!  

Well better get up and get to work I suppose!
Hope everyone has a good week
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Ladies this is going to be a me post, hope you don't mind-I will do personals abit later  

Well today-what can I say   I have PCO   Had an internal scan which showed 12 cysts on each ovary, now heres the weird bit-I knew it, I just knew it, my testosterone has been elevated every blood test I have had. The good news is that the ovary pain I felt this month (and every month) IS ovulation   as the nurse could see the corpus thingy and collasped follie and womb lining is 8mm at the mo (is this good??). I was so   because she couldn't find my ovaries at first as she said my bowel and bladder were full-well I didn't feel the need of the loo so couldn't understand it but she made me go to the loo-cringe!! Then even after strainiing (sorry for TMI) she rescanned me and said there was still movement in my bowel   but after pressing really hard   she found my ovaries. The left one is sitting behind my womb   the nurse said that it will move when we start TX (DH had to explain this after as I had switched off at this point because all I could think was this isn't going to work) and my right one is in the correct place. So the nurse explained that because of the PCO, my drugs will be lower in strength-i'm assuming its so I don't get far too many follies? is this right? Anyways, then she said that as I have ovulated, I can't have Trial Embryo transfer until next month so need to ring the unit on CD1 (17th of march) and arrange it.

As for Dh's sperm sample thats another      moment. 64 Million sperm, only 12% are motile, so we have gone from 158million, 85 million to 64 million.. She said that with that figure its fine-the amount of sperm is fine, the fact that some are moving is great and that ICSI is probably what will happen unless Dh's sperm on EC day is better.

So there you go, not the great news we were expecting but I guess it could have been alot worse (ie no swimmers, no ovulation) So what i'm looking for now is for you to cheer me up with miracle stories   and some       please cos mine is left at OFU..


----------



## hutchess

Twinkle, Great news hun. Here's to your little guys, hope they are snuggling in.  

Amily, Jinglebell and Wobs, thinking of you and the pressure of work, not long to Easter hols, and observation week sounds horrible!!! Sending      to you.

Faithope,   for you. Not really experienced enough to advise, but will tell you that when DH had his sperm aspiration the Dr said that there were very few moving and that he wasn't sure those that were would survive the night, and now I have 2 embies on board thanks to the miracle of ICSI.   Keep in your head that it only takes one.   Remember that they are experts and have loads of success stories under their belts...soon you will be one of them! Keep your chin up 

AFM, bit of a tough day. woke up and I swear the HPT was shouting at me from the bathroom cupboard.    Had bicker with DH for "not being bothered whether I did a test or not"   because he said that it was probably too early. Few tears in the shower cos I felt rotten, and when I had sorted myself out  , he brought duvet down and we have sat on setee watching Die Hard 3 and 4 with popcorn and chocolate. Bless him, he is fab.

Take Care
x
Ta


----------



## The_girl

Faithope, just try to be positive. When things are mean to happen they simply do and will!! Give yourself a treat hun and do not allow any worries in!!

I will phone my clinic around the same time as u so we might start tx at a similar time though!! My jabs start on day 21 of my period though! Gosh!! Never wanted so much for a period to start and is just taking fooooooorreeeeeeeveeeeeeer x


----------



## Faithope

*The_Girl*  blees you hun, you have cheered me up with what you said  That would be great if we TX cycle together  we have to phone when I have my May or June period-depending on when we want to start. I just want a glass of wine now and feel after all our hard work of vitamins, DH stopped smoking, we have given up alcohol and for what??


----------



## The_girl

Faithope, all the changes in lifestyle take a while to actually have an effect, so I am sure it will be better next time. But... Go for a glass of wine! One is not going to do you any harm and will help u feeling better


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Faithope -   poor you.  Yes you're right because of the PCO they'll give you a low dose and hopefully you'll produce a lower number of follies and reduce the risk of OHSS.  Re: your DH's sperm - those numbers sound amazing to me.  My DH has hundreds...not millions.  You only need the number of eggs you get so don't worry.  DOes sounds like you are with a good clinic - I have never had a trial transfer and been with 3 diff places - so rest assured you're in safe hands.

hutchess - well done for staying away from the HPT.  Won't give you a true answer yet so keep staying away!!     Not long now

Hey everyone else.  Actually had a better day today so maybe I won't leave teaching....Will see how the rest of the week goes!!!

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*Wobs *  thank you hun-My  went out the window but should realise that its not all bad and we are lucky to have swimming sperm and I ovulate despite PCO XXX


----------



## aubergine07

Hello ladies,

Wobs - glad you had a better day today!  I know what you mean about the extra hours.  I had a previous life in an almost 9 - 5 and I do miss the time off in leiu when I worked extra hrs (which I guess is what most of ht and other hols are!!) and that if I wasn't quite up to it I could stick on answer machine, and do some no brain cells required filing!  Have you thought about doing PPA cover ever?  Its probably different in different schools (ours is covered by music Spanish and PE anyway) but in some school I think its just take the plans, teach the lessons, then no marking...

Faithhope - hope you're feeling a bit more positive.  

Twinkle - congrats on being PUPO

Hutchess - am jealous of what sounds like a lovely duvet type day!!

Jinglebell - good luck for your observation week.  You'll have to let us know if it really is as Wobs suggested - they can just drop in gulp!

xxx


----------



## hutchess

Game over. AF arrived this morning and HPT confirms not pregnant. Gutted.  Can't stop crying.


----------



## twinkle123

Hutchess      Know how you're feeling. Thinking of you xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*Hutchess* massive     which seem inadequate right now, I'm so sorry


----------



## hutchess

Thanks girls. Been a bit of a rubbish day today to be honest, but I have rang the clinic and they said that it's not officially over yet, so trying to keep the faith , been reading some amazing stories on here about people who have bled and gone on to have bfp. The clinic also said that it was prob too early for pee stick to be accurate, so just have to wait I guess.  

Could do with your prayers please.  

x


----------



## Faithope

for you hutchess


----------



## The_girl

Hutches, will be praying for u and sending lots of positive energy. When is your appointment at clinic??  Keep visualising your embie, nice and warm


----------



## hutchess

Cheers girlies,

It's Friday, test at 8, have to ring at 4... going to be a long week.


----------



## wobs

Hutchess


----------



## The_girl

Good luck Hutches. So did u just bleed for one day? I do not know much about the 2ww stage yet but if nurse said not to worry I am sure she is right! Only three more nights hun x


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh hutchess, REALLY hope it's just implantation bleeding.            

J x


----------



## Susie7

It's not over yet hutches! Chin up honey


----------



## Amily

Wishing you all the best, Hutchess....


----------



## hutchess

Well ladies, its game over for us.  Blood test confirmed BFN. Although we’re absolubtley gutted we were definatley expecting it. Going to have a nice hot bath now with a glass of vino. I feel totally shattered...have been living on nervous energy for the past few weeks and now have hit the wall. 

Thank you for all your support throughout this journey, and good luck to you all. Hope that you all have better results than me.

x


----------



## Faithope

Hutchess, i'm so very sorry, xxx


----------



## The_girl

Sorry to hear that Hutches :-(  Treat yourself this weekend to nice relaxing activities.  You deserve it

How are you faithope?  I finally have date for beginning of tx, which will be 31st March.  Very excited


----------



## twinkle123

So so sorry Hutchess xxx


----------



## Faithope

The_Girl   you lucky thing you!! So when do you start D/R? I've just been reading through my info-I really shouldn't cos it's freaking me out! I am ok thanks, I have a TTC diary on the naturally trying board and I have just read what I put last month and it mirrors my symptoms from the previous month so doubt we will get a miracle before we start TX   but on a   note-its not long til July   not that i'm wishing time away or anything


----------



## The_girl

We'll, at least ttc naturally can be more fun 

I start d/r on 21st march. So scared of side effects from
jabs!!!


----------



## Faithope

Thats very true!!   so you have 10 days until your exciting journey starts         all the way hun, just go with the flow and only think about the day ahead, bite sized chunks   so your injecting not sniffing then? I think at our unit its sniffing, well I bloody hope so


----------



## The_girl

Sorry, meant to say 31st march.
Yes, having injections only. Dp was planning to
come to appointment as I am not very brave when it comes to injections but he is starting new job next week so we feel bad about already ask for day off. I think I will be brave and go on my own!!


----------



## Faithope

Go Girl!!!   you can do it, just think of the end product-whats a few injections when in 10 months time you could be in painful labour     20 days and counting... you will be fine, I will be reading intentley to your posts to get your tips etc   xx


----------



## Amily

Really sorry to hear that, Hutchess. Look after yourself.

Don't worry, The_girl, those injections aren't so bad. It's amazing what we get used to!


----------



## The_girl

Thanks Faithope. It is a very exciting new adventure


----------



## wobs

Hutchess


----------



## Susie7

So sorry hutches


----------



## Faithope

I need some advice ladies  

DH and I are desperate to start TX, we have managed to save half of the money and by May we should have most of it (major overtime for DH and a small bonus should help), since we found out I will have a lower dose of drugs and these being cheaper, we could start by ringing in to book in as early as mid-may (depending on AF). My issue is that I have worked as a ONE TO ONE TA with the same child for 3 years, she is due to leave in July to go to secondary school, if I book in in May this means that I would be off work because the week term ends is recovery week, I feel like I'd be letting her down by not being there at the end of term. They will have a leavers assembly and a party, I'd like to be there to say goodbye   but as she is gaining her Independence, the good news is she is needing me less and less as the weeks go by so the aim for her has been achieved as far as I can go with her. I am stuck-DH says that she won't even notice that i'm not there but I know she will. It's hard for him to understand,  I spend nearly 6hrs a day with her-longer than my own child! It's not just a job to me, I know that holding off for the following month is our original date scale anyway so I can wait but at the same time our future child/ren are the next 18years+ of our life.

Sorry for the essay but it's been on my mind for afew days now and I know you ladies will understand


----------



## The_girl

Dear Faithope,
I have worked in special needs for many years so I perfectly understand what you mean. Just the fact that you are wondering what to do and worrying so much about this studentn shows what a loving and caring person you are and because of that my advice is to start thinking of you and what is best for you. You have probably done loads for this student anyway and as you say, it might be time for him/her to start becoming more independent and preparing for transition, but above all it is time for you to follow your desire of becoming a mum.

Maybe age and experience have made me this way but I would certainly not doubt about it and start tx as soon as possible. I am not good at waiting anyway 

Best wishes whatever you do hun. You are a nice person and deserve the best


----------



## Faithope

I knew I would get great advice and *The_girl* you have brought a tear to my eye  I am very impatient-I want everything yesterday  I will speak with DH again tonight and get it all out about how I feel   but you are right, I do need to do whats best for us as a family as the child I work with is moving on, I think I will be gutted when she leaves and that will put me in a negative mood-not a good way to start TX. I can already feel my emotions getting worked up the more the terms tick by


----------



## The_girl

Be strong faithope.  Keep positive and keep your fingers crossed so that in the end there is a happy ending for everybody  xx


----------



## Susie7

As much as you have such a connection with this child unfortunately you need to put yourself first. She will be ok and you can always send her a lovely letter or card or something afterwards. Don't put it off eventually it might be too late. As you never know what is around the corner x


----------



## Faithope

susie, I am starting to realise that our future is what is important, I will be there for her transition-we are starting earlier with her so around the next few weeks, at least I get to settle her into her new environment and help answer any worries she has-it helps that my DS only went through the routine 2 years ago and at the same school  

No putting off-we are too desperate for this


----------



## aubergine07

Haven't been on ff 4 a while and now on phone so just a quick 1 2 say so sorey hu tchess. I hope u and dh r looking after each othwe


----------



## Amily

Dear Faithope
Fully understand what you are saying - I have worked things round sixth form exams in the past and they certainly need me a lot less! I have taught exam classes am and been under anaesthetic pm! Anyway, I think, like you, I am appreciating that we have to put ourselves first occasionally. Maybe you could meet up with her over the holidays, before she starts her new school? Susie's idea of a card is a good one too. You are quite right not to postpone - don't feel bad!!


----------



## Faithope

Amily, how are you? Thanks hun, I appreciate your input, I find making decisions really easy most of the time but this one was hard. Last year when I found out I was pregnant, I panicked about her then-wondering who would step into my role and look after her, while I was at home recovering from the miscarriage I rang my class teacher to check on how she was doing, I know she is fine and well looked after if i'm not there, it's just that as i'm employed to be her TA not  the class TA, I feel guilty when i'm not there   I will definately do the card thing for her, would a gift be one step too far? By a gift I mean a new pencil case or some sparkley pens to use at her new school, nothing expensive. I don't want to overstep the boundries or upset the other kids in the class...


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope  
I think sparkly pens would be great. I would like some myself! It is hard as we get so involved. One of my students got all 'A's in his AS levels and I started tearing up! I am sure it must be all the more emotional to be with one pupil all day.


----------



## wobs

Faithope - the sparkly pens sound great.  Our 1:1 TAs have done the same thing when the pupils move on to secondary.  I imagine it will be v hard when she moves on.   

Hi everyone else....Hope the week is ok

WObs


----------



## Bub

Hi ladies

May I gatecrash this thread? I am a secondary English teacher and about to embark on my 3rd IVF, all going to plan, towards end of April. Back on the horse!

Has been really comforting to read this thread as being a teacher and going through treatment brings it's own, unique, pressures. As you all know.

Hope you are all doing well. Keep going forward - not long until Easter at the v least.

Bx


----------



## Amily

Welcome Bub!
Yes, it is a 'challenge' isn't it?! I think my IVF will be same time as you, more or less. Have you told people at school?


----------



## twinkle123

Sssh!!! Don't tell anyone but gave in and tested early today! BFP!!!!!!!!!!!! Woke up with horrendous cramps and after last night's bleeding, needed to know one way or the other before I got up for work. No way was I going to be there if AF started.
Still quite feint but had only been to the toilet a few hours before. Shocked is not the word!!!!!


----------



## The_girl

Well done twinkle. Those are the kind of news I like reading!!! Take care


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle*           on your BFP


----------



## jes4

Fab news twinkle


----------



## Bub

Congrats! That's what I like to log on and read


----------



## twinkle123

I'm the world's worst teacher today!  Just can't concentrate. Giving my classes lots of computer research to do so I can float about in my own little dream-world!!!


----------



## Amily

Twinkle!
Hurray, hurray! Congratulations!
Just play them DVDs till Easter....
That's great news.


----------



## aubergine07

Congratulations Twinkle!!!


----------



## Jinglebell

Twinkle!  That's absolutely fantastic!                    That's really brightened my day.  I'm so happy for you.  God knows you deserve it.    

Bub - welcome!  I'm secondary English too, but currently working in a FE college.  

AFM - have my info sesh and drugs pickup tomorrow - eek!  My busiest day at work so it's LOVELY having the time off.  Feel slightly guilty about my colleagues covering me, but one is my boss and one is another guy who is undertimetabled.  It's all happening now!

J x


----------



## Bub

Jinglebell thanks for welcome.

I know how you feel - when you get the drugs it really starts to feel real. Do not feel guilty about work (easier said than done). Now is the time to put yourself first.

Twinkle - is it sinking in yet

I have a free now and on iPhone - addicted!


----------



## hutchess

Wow twinkle - congratulations. Really happy for you and DH. x


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi all,

Well we have some drugs and dates.  Doesn't fit so neatly into the hols now but never mind, work will just have to cope.  

I start DR on the 28th and have baseline/stimms on the 19th April.  EC should be sometime around the 3rd May, depending on my response and the bank holidays.  Phew!  Need to make sure I get my marking done before it all kicks off.    

J x


----------



## twinkle123

Got my blood test this morning and it's come back as 183 which has confirmed that I'm pregnant!!!!! So surreal. Can't take it in.  Been told to book an early scan for the beginning of April - next month!

Thanks for all your best wishes. Promise to read back on everyone's news soon.  Just been a bit wrapped up in myself for some reason! LOL
x


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle* Great blood test result hun!! You're preggers!!!!   

*Jinglebell*    that you are starting and yay for not feeling guilty about work!!

Hello to all you lovely ladies 

AFM I got to work and AF showed up bang on time  but knew it was coming so no shocks there, rang OFU to book in for Trial Embryo Transfer on 24th at 2pm then we are all done and dusted and ready to ring in for our booking in dates in May, can't wait!!

I'm sure my work think that I earn a brilliant wage (I take home £9,200 a year) cos as its Comic Relief on friday, we've been asked to dress up in PJ's (or should that be dressed down??) or wear red...I don't own anything red, nor do I have PJ's that are suitable for the workplace  so I've got a Red Nose Tshirt and some Deeley Boppers  Its for a good cause


----------



## Jinglebell

Twinkle - woooooooo hoooooooo!    

J x


----------



## wobs

Twinkle!!!!!  WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!  So great to hear your news, especially after all have you been through.     
Hope you are taking it nice and easy now and letting DH do everything at home.
I'm sure they could watch dvds/videos the whole time - that'll be fine   I shall be smiling all day now having read you news.

Hi Bub & welcome

Jingebell - hope your info sess was good.  I know once you have that you just want to get start don't you!

Hi everyone else
1 day til the weekend!!!  
Wobs


----------



## Jinglebell

What a glorious weekend!  

Don't have much work to do either - hurrah!  

Hope everyone is well.  Going to my mum's tonight for tea. We take it in turns to cook.  Tonight I am making lasagne with cheesy onion bread and Jamie's grilled strawberries with Pimm's for pud.  Yum!  

Went to my dance evening last night and I was rubbish!  Makes you realise just how difficult it must be for students who are struggling to pick themselves up and carry on again and again.  But I'm not quitting yet, despite being made to dance the cha cha cha on an empty floor, in front of small crowd, to 'Dontcha' by the Pussycat Dolls, with my 50-something year-old dance teacher.  I fear it's not a memory that I'm going to be able to erase easily!    

Well, had better finish my cuppa and get out in the garden whilst the sun is still shining.  Hope you all are having good weekends.    

J x


----------



## Faithope

20 sleeps til Easter hols!!!   not that i'm counting or anything  

Had a rough week at work, yesterday was stressful but also fun-my deeley boppers went down well with the little yr 1and 2's   and home but thankfully all is good again, upon waking to the sunshine   

So AF is leaving me so on to the next month of trying, not long now til the scientists take over our fate.....


----------



## Amily

Roll on Easter!
Just waiting for AF, faithope, then will be joining you on the count down
Hope you're all having a good weekend. Sitting here about to tackle more reports. Can't believe I have to do them every 3 weeks!


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi All,
Thought I'd pop back in an join the group! Hope you dont all mind... SO counting down the holidays.... April is going to be a great month for teaching (well lack of it!!) 
Hope everyone is keeping well?
x x


----------



## aubergine07

Hello everyone, not been on for a while, but seems like its been fairly quiet anyway.  Think we're all busy as term draws to an end - can't wait!!!  Only 2 more weeks!!  

Hope everyone is well - Twinkle has the news sunk in yet?  Amily has AF arrivied yet?

xx


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine*  2 weeks sounds too long, can we say 10 days?  I have been helping my DS work on his history project-English Civil War ....


----------



## Amily

Yes, on the count down till day 22 and down regging. Strangely looking forward to it though will soon change my mind when the bag of needles is given to me! I will end up having EC before half term but such is life - I will have to be 'ill'. Probably will be anyway if it's anything like last time!
Hope everyone's well and can we have the Easter holidays now please??


----------



## hutchess

Hello ladies,

Just thought I'd come on and see how you're all doing and update you with the latest madness that is my life. As you know, I was off work for the 2ww, and was really pleased that I was as I kind of fell to bits when AF arrived. Well, I took the week after off too, feeling a bit fragile and (TMI) AF was back with avengence... Went back to work on Monday, fought back the tears as everyone was lovely and asked how I was and was I feeling better (they don't know about the IVF). Wed morning head comes down and says my dad is on the phone in her office - my Granda had just passed away.   So, off I go to the hospital to see my family. I go back to work on Thursday and go in to see head to say when funeral is etc, and to let her know I am ok...(actually anything but ok, but hey ho). Anyway, her phone rings and it's blinking Ofsted. So all weekend spent in school (with the exception of 2 hours with the minister and the florist). Ofsted now gone and have sat down for the first time in ages. All starting to get on top of me now, although it also feels like it all happened to someone else - can't believe I was injecting myself 3 times a day! 

Sorry if it's a bit of a neg post... bit of good news, we are getting a puppy. She is beautiful, born valentines day (same day as DH's dad died). Pick her up on the Fri we break up. Can't wait.

Hope you are all well, keep on smiling. THings can only get better eh? 
x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Hi all.... quiet days on here... must be the madness of the end of term easter celebrations and madness off coursework or lack of it!! My year 11's are so lazy, they think it is going to do itself.  I apologise for lack of personals... am sure in half term we'll all get the thread going again!!

Amily.. good luck with the stims... due to start on Monday, I am glad someone else has to go for the ill options... I cannot believe what happens, it sucks.

Hutchess, bless you       how you have gotten through all of this. It so always pours when its raining. You are a wonderful strong lady to cope with all of this. People are always so lovely, and when they don't know it makes it harder as you kinda feel worse!! I am really happy to read about the pup.... what is she? Has she got a cute little name already? My pup really is my little ray of sunshine... after you get through puppy hood.... you'll never look back... they give you so much love!!

As for me, I have my last pill tomorrow, and then await AF... due to start stimming on Monday... where I am going to inject and store my injections (ie which fridge arghhh) without anyone knowing, I don't know!! Have to inject between 12-2!! It all kicks off a week sunday when we fly to Spain to check all going well... cant believe we're starting this madness again... but focusing on the possible end result!!

Hope you all have a good day x


----------



## wobs

hutchess      poor you.... Don't think any words will help at the moment.  Hope you are able to relax at the weekend...The puppy sounds cute   .  Take care.  Allow yourself time to get over your nightware week

hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

7 days to go!!!

Well I have had a busy week at work, am meant to have had my Performance Management Meeting but it got cancelled, I have been taking children every day to another school to do a play-I walked there and back 2 times a day, the excercise has been good for me  I am waiting to Ovulate, am CD15 at the mo. My ticker is moving very fast now 

Hello *wobs, aubergine, hutchess, jensw, amily, jinglebell, and anyone I have missed xx*


----------



## Amily

Thanks jensw. Want to get started now! Wish it could all be done over the holidays but life doesn't work like that!
Hutchess, sorry to hear the horrible and stressful time you have been having. It does all seem a bit of a dream afterwards, doesn't it? And not in a good way. Sorry to hear of your grandfather's death too. The puppy sounds lovely. What breed is she?
Hi faithope!
Hello to everyone else too and roll on holidays....


----------



## hutchess

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all well, here's first pic of Bess. She's a Westcott! (mam westie and dad scottie dog). Thank you for your kind words (again). Been off work today, it was funeral yesterday and afterwards, DH and I had massive row. I was a complete cow and told him that I blamed him for the cycle not working because he didn't stop smoking,   He was really upset too and we ended up not getting any sleep at all. He's gone to work now and doesn't finish til 12 tonight. Just feel like it all came out last night and hopefully he will forgive me and we can start again - this has been hanging over us for too long, neither of us have really dealt with any of the stuff that's gone on since January. 

enjoy your weekends,
x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies, I was wondering if I could join you?  I am a teacher from Sheffield and am about to start my second round of ICSI on 9th May.  We had a negative cycle in February and are more than ready to get started.  My department have been really supportive in the past but I am keeping this one a secret.  

Have read some of the pages and you all seem very inspiring women.

Look forward to chatting to you soon.

Lou xx


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow Lou* Hi 

*hutchess*  hun, Love the pic of Bess 

Well its 5 days to go!! then we have 3 days back then its the royal wedding and a lovely long weekend  happy days


----------



## twinkle123

Haven't been on much recently but though I should let you know I had my 7 week scan today and not good news I'm afraid.  Good sized sac but not very much inside.    There was a tiny shadow inside but the nurse was concerned and got the doctor to have a look. He couldn't see anything though.  They recommend I have another scan next Monday but looks like it's a non-continuing pregnancy.  

Charged £100 for the pleasure today.


----------



## Wraakgodin

oh Twinkle, my heart goes out to you hun - what terrible news.    I just hope and hope that things will look differently on Monday.

Sue


----------



## Amily

Really sorry to hear that, twinkle, and I really hope it is better news on Monday.
Seems rotten to get charged too!
Thinking of you.


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh no twinkle.    Really, really hope things look different on Monday.    

J x


----------



## Forgetmenot

Am so sorry to hear your news twinkle... in my thoughts x x x


----------



## wobs

Twinkle     So sad to hear your news.... We too had a scan at 7 weeks and an empty sac (blighted ovum).  It was devasting as couldn't believe had finally got pregnant, only for this to happen.  However during the course of it all I did read lots of things on the web where similar things had happened and at the second scan things had caught up for some people.  Will be thinking of you this week and hoping Monday is better.  take care & go easy on yourselves.  It's so unfair
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*twinkle* xxx


----------



## Faithope

My ticker  

1 MORE GET UP TO GO!!!

How are we all?   xx


----------



## Forgetmenot

Happy holidays lovely ladies.... we made it!!!!!!!!!

I am so glad.... I don't think I could have gone another day!!!

Day 4 of jabs done.... getting closer 

Hope you all have a well deserved break (obviously judging by the time of my post... I'm not on holiday hours... YET!!!!)


----------



## Amily

Thinking of you, twinkle Good luck on Monday.
Enjoy the holidays everyone! Was up early too today but will try to get rid of that nasty habit


----------



## Faithope

Hello ladies  

Twinkle-I hope the scan on monday is better news       

Well I missed the last day at school-I got the bug that has infested our school for a month, queasy, diahhrea, headache and temp   I had it for 48hrs and am much better now  

I also got up at 7.30am   hope for a lay-in tomorrow  

xx


----------



## freckles2

Hello -just discovered this thread after years of posting on other threads on this forum but never looked in here! Can I join you I am a primary teacher in Devon
thanks


----------



## freckles2

...forgot to say I have had 2 cycles of IVF. I was successful on my last cycle and now have an amazing two year old daughter. We are having another cycle of IVF in August this year at reprofit in Czech hoping we will be lucky again.
Hope you all have great easter holsx


----------



## Amily

Welcome, freckles2!


----------



## wobs

hi Freckles! 

Hi everyone else

Hope anyone cycling at the mo is getting on ok.

Twinkle     for Monday

Jes - how are you doing  Good i hope.

Yeah its the hols!!!!  
enjoy 
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*freckles2* What year group do you teach? I am a teaching assistant  It's great to see you have a baby from IVF 

*Wobs* Morning


----------



## twinkle123

Hi freckles. Glad you found this thread.

Just nipping on to say hello to everyone.  Not much to report.  Still feeling so sad and empty and trying to come to terms with everything.  Off for another scan tomorrow (will be 7+5) but have been told not to expect anything.

That's the first week of my Easter holidays over with and have to say it's been the most depressing holidays ever!  Just been moping around all week, trying to act normal to anyone who speaks to me.  It's tiring work trying to act so cheery and put on a brave face to everyone.  DH's parents are away in their caravan this week so off to see them for the day.  Another day of false smiles ahead......
Sorry for the moaning!
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending you lots of hugs, Twinkle

Sue


----------



## Amily

Very sorry twinkle and will be thinking of you tomorrow. The 'putting on a brave face' bit can get a bit much...  
Sending you


----------



## Jinglebell

Oh twinkle    Let us know how it goes today.  We'll all be thinking of you.

J x


----------



## Bub

Twinkle - I just recently joined this thread but just wanted to wish you well. Putting on a brave face is so hard and everyone on here can empathise with that for different reasons. Look after yourself. 

Everyone else - enjoy your holidays. I have 'plans' to do some work but this weather is calling me outside. 

Bub x


----------



## aubergine07

Hello everyone,

So nice to be on holiday at last!  DP is signed off work with exhaustion / anxiety (linked to our lack of success, but also other family issues).  More depression, but didn't want that on records, in case we get to the stage of wanting to adopt - have heard that it can go against you.  Sad and has been horrible to see him so upset - think he spent a lot of time looking after me, and not thinking about himself.  On the plus side its nice having him around and we can spend some time together.  In fact he seems so much happier already  

Twinkle I am so sorry to hear your news, and am hoping that today is bringing a welcome turn around.  I know what you all mean about the putting a brave face on things.  I've avoided a few social situations including end of term drinks.  I just couldn't face the small talk.  One of my friends at work was trying to get me to come.  I haven't told her whats going on, but now wondering if I should so she doesn't think me wierd!

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry for lack of personals - I've not really been on mush the last few weeks and lost where everyone is up to.  Hope you're all getting on ok with whatever stage you are at, and welcome to the new ladies.x


----------



## twinkle123

Had another scan today and now confirmed that I have an empty sac with no baby in it.  Going in tomorrow for another scan, blood tests and to take a mifepristone tablet.  Then I've to go back on Thursday all day and will be given 3 doses of misoprostol, 3 hours apart.  Will need to stay in afterwards but hopefully home on Thursday evening.  

I was given the choice of this tablet method, manual vacuum aspiration, D&C or wait for things to happen naturally.  Thought the tablet one sounded easier but didn't realise it would involve being in hospital all day!

Apparently, I'll have moderate to heavy bleeding (guessing it'll be heavy with all the blood thinning drugs I've been on!) and will pass the sac and baby.  Not something I'm looking forward to.   

DH can't take any more days off work so will go myself tomorrow which I'm not too bothered about.  He won't get to the hospital until about 3pm on Thursday so thinking I might tell my mum what's going on and have her there for part of the day.

So drained with it all.  Been up since 5am and crying on and off all day.   

Thinking positively (trying my best!), we've still got 2 frostie blasts in the freezer which the lovely doctor says has just as much chance as fresh ones with them so will try and keep that in my mind. 
x


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle* I'm so sorry    I think you are being very brave hun and thinking of what to do after  Take it easy and remember we are here for you xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

I know I've only just joined this forum, but Twinkle I am so sorry to hear what's happened.  I'm thinking of you and have everything crossed that your frosties will provide you with the baby you deserve. x


----------



## harrysmum19

Hi ladies,
Just wondered if I could join you on this thread? Here's my summarised story so far.
I am a primary school teacher (Y3) been married for 6 years, together for 11. TTC 6 years. Our first and only attempt at ICSI was successful (self funded when our PCT decided not to fund any IVF treatment for three years) and resulted in our beautiful baby boy Harry. He was born October 19th 2010. Harry was born with severe obstructive hypertrophic cardiomyopathy (basically it means big heart) and passed away when he was 11 weeks and 5 days old on January 9th 2011. My husband and I are totally devastated, and long to have another child, not to replace Harry but to brighten our days again. He really was our little miracle and we miss his coy smile and massive blue eyes every minute of every day.
We are currently applying for IVF funding (PCT have decided to offer everyone one cycle now) so are waiting to see, and also awaiting genetic test results to see if we unknowingly passed a faulty gene on to Harry. We have  decided that if results come back clear then we will try IVF again, but if we have a faulty gene we will look into adoption.
I hope I can join you ladies on here!
sending you all lots of baby dust.
Lisa, harrys mummy


----------



## Faithope

*harrysmum* Of course you can join hun  I'm so very sorry to read that your baby boy, Harry died  I can't imagine the pain and hurt you must be going through. You sound like a very brave woman and I have upmost respect for you xx


----------



## Amily

Hello Lisa
Welcome and I am so sorry about your son's death. I cannot imagine what you have been through and wish you all the best for your results and the future. I really hope you get the funding.
Hello twinkle
So sorry. Thinking of you and sending you


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone - holidays   

Hi Lisa - so sorry to hear about Harry.   It's so hard sometimes to say/write the right things, but all I can say is I can't imagine what you have been through.  I hope that it will begin to get easier soon.  I'm sure you have so lovely memories/precious times to look back on.  So sorry for everything you have been through.  Sometimes life doesn't seem fair does it.  Take care

Twinkle - so sorry to hear your news.  I opted for natural m/c which took 2 weeks before it started.  I think whichever 'method' it is much the same -  I wasn't warned I would have contraction-like pains nor that the bleeding would be quite heavy.  I found a hot water bottle on my tummy helped - sure they will have something similar at the hospital.  In some ways after 2 weeks thinking about it when it actually happened for me it was a relief and not as bad as I thought it would be.  Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  Sorry you have to go through it.  Having kept our cycle quiet we then did tell our folks and they were very supportive.
2 frostie blasts is fantastic!!!  You often hear tales of FETs working when IVF hasn't and I do wonder if it is because your body isn't full of all these stimming drugs.

Aubergine - hope DH soon feels brighter.  You have had a very tough few months, so it's understanding he needs a break.  Hope you are able to have a nice holiday together - maybe some gentle walks and nice days out?  

Jensw - hope you're doing ok & stimming going well?

Hi Amily, Faithope, Jingebell (how are you doing??), Kernow Lou, Bub, Freckles, Hutchess (hope you're doing ok   ), Susie, The_girl, Jes plus anyone else I've missed

Hope you've been enjoying the nice weather
I'm supposed to be working, but lurking on here instead.
Suppose I'd better go and do something!!
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Bub

Hi All

I should be working and planning lessons so I can enjoy second week off without thinking about work - and yet I find myself on FF.

Wobs and Twinkle - I'm so sorry to read about what both of you have been and are going through. Thinking of you.

Harrysmum19 - I was so sad to read about your son Harry. I have nothing but respect for the positive outlook you clearly have and wish you bags of luck for the future. Good luck with the genetic testing too. I think its good to have the tests, even if it just puts your mind at rest and helps you move forward.

Aubergine07 - hope your DP  is feeling a bit better for being signed off work. Sometimes we just need to get off the train and stay still in order to get things in perspective. As someone that suffers form anxiety now and again (and usually after IVF cycles unfortunately), I can empathasise with your DP. But rest assured it does pass and he will get better. The best advice I have ever been given is to 'float, don't fight'. Its from a book by Claire Weekes about dealing with anxiety and depression - I can't recommend it enough. Enjoy your time off together.

For those of you about to start DR or in the middle of cycles (Jensw, Amily, Jinglebell?) I will, all going to plan, be joining you in a couple of weeks. I have a scan tomorrow to check everything is ok first though. Very nervous as I know I have a persistent cyst that hasn't gone away (I can feel it when I sit or stand in certain positions). It was there for my last cycle and we went ahead with the cycle anyway as it is quite small. I'm just praying that its still the same size and nothing else has appeared. Definitely suffer from scan anxiety.

Faithope, Freckles2 and anyone else I've missed - have a great holiday (assuming you're on them - schools seem to have completely different holiday seasons these days!).

Bub x


----------



## Amily

Good luck with that scan, Bub! Hope all goes well.
Hi Aubergine - hope you and your DP are having some time together and relaxing.


----------



## Amily

How are you doing twinkle? Thinking of you.

How did your scan go, Bub?

How are you, wobs? Done any work yet?! Or has the sunshine won out!?

How are you and your DP, aubergine? I hope you are managing to relax and enjoy time together.
Am into school tomorrow to get ahead on those lesson plans so I feel less guilty about the time I will be taking off.

How is it going, jensw?

How are you, Lisa?

Am on DR at the moment. Am a bit spaced out but no bad headaches yet....


Hello to all the ladies I've missed out and I hope you are enjoying the holidays as much as I am!


----------



## twinkle123

Grump, grump, grump!    Back to work tomorrow. What a complete waste of 2 weeks holidays.  Have spent the entire time either all wrapped up in my miscarriage and haven't had the benefit of the time off. Dreading going back tomorrow because everyone will be asking how my holidays were.  Just want to shout out what I've really been through but will probably be all polite and say that I didn't do much.  Have no interest in going back.  Just looked at my diary to see what I'm supposed to be doing but can't be bothered preparing anything. Just a bad teacher!

On the positive side, got a psychic reading yesterday and he said there's no question that I won't have my own child.  Not sure whether I believe in any of this stuff but it'll keep me positive for a while!

Hope you're all enjoying your holidays. Think of me tomorrow when I'm back!
x


----------



## wobs

Twinkle      I'm so sorry you are having to go through this.  take care

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Morning (2nd week of the half term)

*twinkle*  can I send you some     I know how you are feeling-I took 6 weeks off after my miscarriage, I guess its easier for me being a TA rather than a teacher. Take it easy 

*Amily*  D/R ing-how are you managing drinking all the water we are meant to consume?? My worry is that I won't be drinking enough at work-would mean carrying a 1L bottle of water around with me, not practical 

AFM Well as you can see from my ticker, DH and I took the decision to put our TX first. I am starting before the summer hols so will mean time off work. How do I go about getting signed off?? Will my GP be allowed to sign me off from EC onwards? I know I am not ill and that I am doing this by choice but having to pay 5grand and wanting to try our best at doing things right, I want to rest after EC, want to be able to eat all the correct things and not stress at work. I do alot of restraining in my school (almost daily basis) and this worries me. I know I can opt out of doing it but kids are always running up to me, grabbing me etc.

Blimey I have gone on


----------



## jes4

hi Ladies, 

Sorry, haven't posted for a while - but have been reading everynow and then.

twinkle -      so sorry you've had to go through all this. Its all so unfair. Thinking of you and DH. Hope the return to work isn't too bad tomorrow. 

Faithope - i got signed off from EC for 2 weeks on one of my cycles. I spoke to my GP prior to tx starting (as needed her to prescribe extra drugs the clinic couldn't get me on the NHS) and asked her whether she would be able to sign me off if i felt i needed it. Her only stipulation was that she wouldn't lie on the sick note and we decided on 'gynae procedure' in the end! I've always been upfront with work anyway and i'd pre-warned my headteacher that i may feel the need to take time off. 

Amily - good luck with Down regging - keep drinking lots of water and hope the headaches stay away! 

Hi bub - hope your cyst proved not to be a problem in the end. I've had tx's cancelled due to the pesky things before now so know how frustrating it can be. 

Wobs - so did you manage to get around to doing some work? i've got a pile of stories that need marking (been sitting in my conservatory for 3 weeks now   Just wondering why my y1's are such keen writers!! Some have written pages and pages for me to plough through!!! Hope you're ok!!

Hello to everyone else. So many new faces on here since i last posted! It will take me a while to get up to date

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

*jes4* Thanks for your feedback-my work know my intention to go for IVF but I was hoping it would be in the summer hols-o well its only 2 weeks....  good to see you posting


----------



## Amily

Sorry you are back at work, twinkle, after a pretty horrible time. Hope you are doing OK.
 

Thanks jes! No bad headaches so far but big, bloated stomach! Gorgeous... Waiting for AF...

Faithope : if you are in physical contact with kids you definitely need the time off! As you say, it is a big investment: emotional and financial too. Mine are sixth formers mainly so I can sit down. I was in school working today and had a big bottle of water on my desk. Am just going to work through it a glass at a time during the day. Luckily (or not!) my classroom is really hot so the Health and Safety guy told me to drink water anyway. I am in the same classroom all day too, which is good (but hot!)


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Twinkle - hope work ok.  Take more time off if you need to.  Your hormones will be totally all over the place; I know I was a mess.

Jes  - hope you're doing ok? Can I swap your Y1s Mind you don't fancy all that marking!! Have managed to get around to doing some work still a bit to do...All the best plans of doing it and then forgetting about it vanished.

Faithope - not been signed off by GP before but usually take time off between EC & ET and then usually a few days...Mostly treatment has fallen in hols.  But if school know then don't worry.  Anyway the end of term is usually a bit odd anyway, so don't feel bad.  Just put yourself first.

Hi everyone else - sorry for lack of personals

AFM well we've had another round of treatment, this time with IMSI. For my own sanity this time just kept it quiet and just got on with it.  I know it sounds weird but I can kind of ignore it (!!!) - well kind of   ...Sadly we didn't get anything to transfer stage - just found out today.  So feeling gutted.  But in a way we were kind of expecting it.  Not sure where we will go from here.   Got lots of issues at work as well and trying to decide whether a change of direction would be a good plan - a total break & doing something different.  I am sure the stress of my job doesn't help.  All part of life's rich pattern or something like that Very sad   but life goes on.  The only plus to not making it to ET is not having to jab myself any more....

Hope everyone is enjoying the last week of the hols if you are still on hols.

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Morning 

*wobs*    I'm so sorry your TX didn't work, I haven't heard of IMSI  xx

*Amily* I work in yr6 but deal with all the different year groups and because I am restraint trained, I get called upon to help in situations where a child needs removing from a class. I also run the dinner hall which means putting out the tables and chairs every day, so my job is very physical. I won't get paid if I ask for special leave so will have to get my GP on my side and get signed off  I'm sure it will all work out ok 

Hope you are all well xxxx


----------



## jes4

Wobs - huge      So sorry tx didn't work out for you this time    Hope you and DH can take some time out to deal with the outcome and start to make some decisions for the future.  I do think stress  plays a huge part in all this and the job we do just never lets up does it. Thinking of you   

  to everyone else 

Its gorgeous and sunny here today - and i finally decided to get on with my marking pile    - but got bored and ended up surfing the web for royal wedding teaching resources for next week.  Anyone else doing anything special with the kids? We are going 'off timetable' in the afternoons and doing some crafty bits and then having a whole school 'street' party in the playground on the Thursday. Its going to be chaos!!

jesXXX


----------



## Amily

Hi wobs
Really sorry that it didn't work out. Sorry you have had to go through that. Thinking of you and sending you   Good luck with your plans for the future re change in direction. I left teaching for 7 years to work in IT. There is another world out there without bells and unpaid overtime!

Hi Faithope
Hope you get signed off. Am sure you will with those circumstances. Good luck!

  Still no AF but sore stomach so hoping things are in motion..... Really want to do baseline scan on Sat not on Tuesday (ie first day back at school!!)

For anyone who remembers me complaining about treatment from my GP ...I had an official meeting with her today and she apologised for ignoring me when I asked for bloodtests. Nice to get a full apology and definitely feel it was worth raising a complaint - even if it took months to get followed up! She has passed my letter to the second GP who was rude to me and apparently the secretary who was listening agreed with me.

Spent all day working in school yesterday so am having a 'nap' day to compensate!


----------



## wobs

Thanks ladies

Jes - hope that marking pile got done...in the sunshine maybe?

Amily - what made you leave teaching/come back to it if you don't mind me asking?  How did you get into IT etc.... IT is one of my strengths (ish!) so maybe should look at that angle?

Faithope - IMSI is relatively new in UK - a few clinics use - its like ICSI but with 600 times higher magnification - used for couples with severe MF so they can try and find decent sperm (I think!).  I'd forgotten you restrained kids etc... - definitely get the 2ww off! 

Hope everyone who is cycling is getting on ok??

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi wobs
I did my PGCE then taught for a year in a London comp where I got no support whatsoever and my HoD wouldn't even let me in on her lessons to observe! She then had a breakdown and left me in charge! I had had enough by then....the teaching was OK actually but I just felt I was too young. Don't have that problem now!! IT was good and earned me more money...but I missed the teaching aspect. Still not 100% sure I made the right decision to return. One great thing about the non-teaching world is leaving at the end of the day without loads of work to do at home. I started on a helpdesk in IT and worked my way up to management, ending up as a consultant. There aren't enough women in IT so do think about it!

No AF yet...for heaven's sake!!! Everyone, please do an AF dance for me!!


----------



## Faithope

*Amily*            AF dance for you (is this ok??) Hope AF comes soon, do a HPT, that usualy works 

*wobs* I will get from EC onwards off-this will mean from about 11th july onwards but would mean I could 'pop in' to see my 1:1 off on the last day (21st) as it will be 2ww time then, what do you think??

I am so glad I don't have the marking issue, I can't imagine not being able to switch off at the end of the day  I admire teachers so much xxx


----------



## Faithope




----------



## Amily

Happy Easter to you too, Faithope!


Feeling really stressed as my stimming start date and therefore EC and ET dates have all changed. Am trying to organise time off work for EC and ET (with suitable excuse) and then there are all the scans etc beforehand plus lengthy intralipid sessions. I haven't told my school and it is all going to look really suspicious. On one day, I am trying to fit in intralipids, a scan plus an interview! The scan is an hour and  quarter drive each way, the intralipids have to be done at my home (and they won't give me a  time till the night before) and the interview date is the only date possible as the original date is now my EC date! Oh, and I am supposed to be at school too!  

Stay calm...stay calm....


----------



## Faithope

Did your AF arrive then Amily?? Deep breath.... Are you still not going to tell school? Can the interview not be moved? I think TX comes first but that easy for me to say, the last thing you want is to feel like you are chasing your tail so to speak. See what things you can change and take it from there.


----------



## Amily

Yes, it has arrived in full force (hence am all over the place!) but now can't make scan appt because the clinic are all booked up apart from a time I can't get there from school (it is an hour and 20 mins drive each way). Hence new date. They only have 2 dates for these interviews: my scan date and my ET date (can you believe it!?)   Am just going to have to pull a sickie at school that day. Feel terrible though as I have classes whose exams are imminent.

Anyway, will enjoy the EAster weekend as I have spoiled the last few days stressing about AF! 

Happy Easter to you all and enjoy the sun!


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is enjoying this lovely lovely weather.  Looked at the forecast and due to rain on Tuesday - wet play first day back - great   

Amily - hope you get everything sorted out.  I've always tried to plan all my timings and they always end up changing etc... Your EC/ET date may yet change as once you get going things often alter.  Anyway -keep calm and carry on - as they say.  It will all work out in the end.   
Thanks for your IT thoughts...interesting stuff.....Will have to see how life is this term....

Twinkle - hope you're doing ok    

Faithope - love the glittery Easter thing.  

Jensw & Jinglebell - hope you're both doing ok.  Not sure what stages you are at but sending lots of     

Hi to Jes, Bub, Harry's mum, Aubergine, Hutchess, Freckles, Kernow Lou, Susie, The_girl and anyone else I've missed (sorry!)

Enjoy the Easter weekend.  How nice that we have another long weekend next week too.   
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi wobs
Yes, trying to get things sorted without letting it take over my weekend!

Out all day in sunny weather and now have storming buserelin headache! went to bed for an hour and feel a bit better.

Rain on Tuesday?  ...NO!!!


----------



## aubergine07

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not been on for a while.  Seems I've missed a few things, so sorry not been around to support you lovely ladies, but you're all so supportive anyway, one absent teacher should be ok!!

Wobs, am so sorry about your reults.  Sounds like you are having a complete re-think about a few things - lotsa luck with that - it does feel good sometimes to think every aspect of your life through, even if you don't make any major changes (ie career).

Amily - I really feel for you and the uncertainty of everything.  I remember it well.  It's actually the most frustrating thing of tx I think.  When I had my cycle, I didn't know when EC and ET would be but knew it would be around the Xmas show, and I just really wanted to let everyone know, so they could be prepared...  Hope your head is feeling better.  

Faithope - good luck at the drs, hope you can get signed off.  Have you spoken to your head, may be that they will allow you some time off anyway?

Jess - I've decided to do teaching related to the wedding.  We've only got the kids in Weds & Thurs, so going to just do wedding type stuff.  Our topic is the Tudors, so going to get them to plan a Tudor wedding.  Going to give them a budget and they have to cost things up and scale up recipes (Maths covered) write a newspaper report and / or invite (English, tick, poss ICT too!) then, a few crafty things - any ideas?  Going for the obvious bunting, and going to do a sort of garden party on the Thurs pm with cumcumber sandwiches and scones (though due to rain down here in London).  School hasn't got anything planned whih is a shame - like the sound of your whole school street party - even if possible chaos!!  What year do you teach again - sorry have forgot.

Twinkle - hope being back at school hasn't been too horrendous.  

Bubs - thanks for the advise with the book.  Will check that out. DP a bit better, though a little anxious about going back to work, understandably.

We had a lovely time in Devon - the weather was very kind to us!  in-laws stayed this weekend which was also lovely.  Always the sadness of not having our own family in the background (sometimes foregroun - for eg when on beach, jealous of families enjoying themselves) but we've been doing pretty good.

Had some tests done, so could be some interesting results...

Back to work tomorrow for me    Not at school 'till Tues, but going to get my head back in school mode iwth some marking and sorting.  

Hello to anyone I've not written any personals for - hope you are all ok too.


----------



## Amily

Hi aubergine
Glad you had a good time in Devon.
What tests have you had done? (Being nosey!)  
Your wedding teaching plan sounds good! I have bought a Union Jack for my board but when I opened it up, I found out how massive it is! Having second thpughts as it will look more like a big nationalistic statement... Was hoping for a tacky poster in a newspaper, but no luck yet!


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Amily - do you have an IWB?  Maybe copy and paste one onto notebook to have on the IWB?  it won't be up all the time though if teaching using it, but could be up now and then

Not being nosey at all!  I only had AMH and Thrombophilia done - got the results, but waiting for consultant to tell me what they mean.  He should get them in the post tomorrow or Weds all being well, then guess I'll know more.  I do know that my AMH was 9 and Thrombophilia was low levels of protein s.  My GP said this could explain miscarriages, but I've not been pregnant for nearly 4 years now, so now sure it will really help at this stage. We'll see though.  Meant to do some research on ff last night to find out more about what they both meant, but spent too much time on threads.  Now I need to get on with some work, so will have to wait!  

Oh DP and I also had karyotyping done - will have to wait another 3 weeks for those results though.

Enjoy last day of freedom everyone!


----------



## Amily

Hi aubergine
Have a big TV screen (IWB was too dear, I was told!) so that would wirk well. Good idea! I also got some excellent cheesy 'Will and Kate' bunting from E Bay!
Good luck with the test results.

Hi everyone - hope your return to school is not too painful!


----------



## Bub

Are we really due back at school tomorrow? And why do I feel a bit nervous? The fear is kicking in 

Hope everyone has a good week. The royal wedding plan lessons sound great!

Xx


----------



## aubergine07

Bubs - have you had the back to school dream yet?!? I usually get them a day or 2 before I go back.  Had mine the other night where one of the characters from Waterloo Road (a guitly pleasure) was in my class.  Him and another boy went missing!!


----------



## Bub

Ahaha yes, I definitely have crazy dreams before going back but generally not about school!

Offto watch Derren Brown now, looks interesting.


----------



## Faithope

_WORK...NOOOOOOOO_


----------



## twinkle123

Says it all Faithope!!!   
This is my 2nd week back after the holidays and still not back into the swing of things.  If I'm honest, really don't have much interest in it all at the moment.

Got 180 1st year reports to write for next Wednesday.  We're on rotas now so have to admit there are 3 classes who I really don't have a clue about.  Didn't help that they came to me just before christmas when we had endless days off with the snow.  Also one of those classes had a student so I only taught them for 80 minutes!  Writing a report based on that - it's just madness!!!!!

Should really get back to it.  Hope all your 1st days back haven't been too horrendous!
x


----------



## Faithope

Hey *twinkle* O yeah-reports, its that time of year again 

Well my bit of news is that after all my worrying about my 1:1 child not being able to say goodbye etc...well today I get told in a passing comment that after the SAT's, I am being put in another class, here and there to enable my 1:1 to gain Independence! Now, I definitely don't feel guilty about TX falling during school time! Yes its great that she is gaining Independence but I have already started implymenting that as I know how important it is. I am gutted that they feel the need to move me into another class in order for this to happen, there are 16 other children in that class that I could support. Am I being too sensitive here?? Please tell me, as teachers, you may have a different perspective on it 

Big hello to everyone


----------



## wobs

Hey ladies....
Well that just about exhausted me....still only 2 days til the long weekend!!   

Twinkle    all those reports!!!  The teaching world has gone totally crazy   

Faithope - that's typical isn't it after all that worrying!  Always happens!!  As you say what about the other children in the class etc...??  Sure the class teacher won't be too chuffed either losing you after SATs.  It's always a shame when these things happen without enough discussion - sometimes someone thinks of what they think is the perfect solution but hasn't always thought it through.  As you say you could just not work with the child - that's what we do with our children who have 1:1 - certain sessions etc... they just have to get on.  Oh dear!  Try and look at the positives - and don't take it personally.  It's cos the child has such a good relationship with you they obviously want her to get used to being without you and not have to leave school and you at the same time.

Hi everyone else!  Off to collapse after that exhausting day
Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

Hope you are all well.  I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while, I've been enjoying the sunshine!

Wobs, I feel your exhaustion!  How can one day be so tiring?!  I did a mock exam with my accelerated learning group today and they've pretty much all failed, so I am now bricking it that they won't pass their GCSEs in three weeks time!

FaithHope - I used to be a teaching assistant and was in a similar situation.  I don't think that it will be personal  at all. It can sometimes be a great thing as the student could end up feeling you're leaving them, so see this as a good thing.  I had a student who I worked with 1:1 and when he found out I was leaving to train as an English teacher he refused to talk to me ever again.  We both ended up very upset and hurt by it and I wish the school had allowed him to bond with other TAs.

I hope everyone is doing well at the moment and that you are all doing nice things with your extended weekend!

Lou xx


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow lou and wobs*  thanks for your side of it-it makes alot of sense  I guess I enjoy doing what I am doing and didn't want to be elsewhere  xx


----------



## aubergine07

Hey ladies,

Been quiet on this thread this wknd!  How did everyone's 2 or 3 days back at work last week go?  Any fun stories on wedding lessons?  I had one - did a general intro to weddings and looked at different religions but also included registry.  One kid put their hand up to share a fact which was that if you aren't religious and not married, then some people call you a witch!!  Well, that would be me then!!!

Did anyone watch the wedding?  Wasn't going to, but got sucked in and thought was lovely!  Especially her and her dress!  They look so in love too, bless!

Had a busy wknd with friends.  3 small children with us too, including godson, and 1 pregnant friend.  Actually did ok, until walking in the park holding the 5 yr olds hand, DP with us, and she says "You could be the mummy and Mr Aubergine could be the daddy"  All I can say is thank goodness for sunglasses.  Me and DP popped off to get coffees and had a massive hug and weep.  She said it again on way home and I swiftly changed subject.  

Well, been catching up on marking and planning all day, truly back into it tomorrow   but hey only 4 weeks 'till half term!!

Hope you all have good weeks

xxxx


----------



## Amily

Hi aubergine
Not just me counting those weeks till half term, then?   

Had a similar situation a fortnight ago when a friend's child told me I would have to have a baby so they had someone to play with when they visited...  

Wow, did I get sucked in too! I was actually having a scan at the exact time of the wedding (how lovely!) but managed to find the whole thing on catch up TV and was transfixed!

AFM, 2cm cyst on ovary has delayed treatment and am a bit worried. Hope things do go ahead. Another rubbish week of DR and another scan on Friday so


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - hope all will be ok.  I remember others saying they had a cysts when I did my last cycle, and I'm sure there was something they did to reduce it.  Can't remember what it was now, so maybe put up a post on a relevant thread?  I'll try and remember...


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

I could get used to these long weekends....
Ended up watching most of the wedding on iplayer whilst doing my planning - at least i was multitasking.

Amily - grrrrrrr....silly cyst....hope the downregging works this week & scan is better on Friday

Aubergine -  re: 5 yr old comments

AFM best get to work I suppose!!!   
Have a good week all
Wobs

ps Twinkle - hope you're doing ok


----------



## Faithope

Morning 

*aubergine* Yeah I watched the wedding-I thought it was great and that dress-wow! Our school had a 'street' party which was fun, in my class we did biographies on Will or Kate, so that was nice. Back to normal today-although it's SAT's next week... Big  for you 

*Wobs* 

*Amily*  to you too, hope things work out xx

AFM I am waiting to Ovulate-I usually ov on 1st or 2nd of the month-well theres no sign of it and its now the 3rd


----------



## aubergine07

Hope going back to work was ok for everyone.

Amily, I checked an old thread I posted on - wasn't as hard as I thought it might be, so got the info - apparently a tip is to cut down on the wheat and diary as the cysts like them.  I'm not a doctor though so ...


----------



## Amily

Thanks faithope!
Thanks aubergine..worth a try! I am already off sugar so life is not going to be much fun as I am vegetarian. Hey ho.   Still got a pain in my left side so doubt the cyst has reduced yet.   things are OK on Friday when I go for another scan.


----------



## wobs

heellooooooeeee
Nearly there.....What a long week! I think 3 day weeks are much better?
When is half term?   

Wobs


----------



## Bub

3 weeks tomorrow Wobs! Woop woop!


----------



## Jinglebell

Nooooo!  I don't get half term!  Now I know how twinkle feels when everyone else is off.    

Sorry I've been quiet - lots on.  I have EC tomorrow after taking ages to grow any follies.  Been back and forth to hospital, missed lots of lessons, am really behind with marking and have a job interview next Wednesday that I haven't really got time to prepare for.  

Hey hum.  I'll cope somehow.  Hope all you ladies are well.

J x


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Jinglebell - good luck for EC!  Hope all goes well and   it sticks!

Hello everyone else


----------



## Bub

Yes good luck Jinglebell - you have lots on, but one thing at a time.

Amily hope the cyst has gone and you can move to next stage. Best of luck. 

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Amily

Thanks aubergine and bub. That's lovely of you. Feeling a bit nervous...    Still have a pain in my side so suspect it is still there. Anyway, PMA and I will know tomorrow!  

Lots of luck for EC, jinglebell.


----------



## wobs

hi ladies

Jinglebell - hope EC went well.        and you're not feeling too sore.
Sorry you don't get half term...Don't suppose there is any chance you finish earlier in July to make up for it?
Don't fret re: job interview - sure you'll be marvellous.  It always all comes at once doesn't it!!!

Bub - just 3 weeks now!   

Amily - hope that cyst has gone.  

Hi aubergine, faithope, jes and everyone else.

I know I shouldn't really be happy that it is forecast to rain this weekend but boy does the garden need it....Oh crikey I sound like an old woman!!!    

Enjoy the weekend!
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thanks wobs
Yes, it has disappeared! Am so relieved. On to stimming tomorrow.

Didn't know rain was forecast...still, am in school all Sunday running a revision workshop so hey ho!


----------



## wobs

yeah!!! great news Amily!!  

Think the rain is forecast mostly for the evenings so we can enjoy the days hopefully.
Revision workshop sounds so much fun!!!!     On a Sunday too....that is serious dedication!!

Enjoy 
Wobs


----------



## Jinglebell

Amily, you are an education warrior!   

Wobs - yes, my veggies could do with a bit of rain.  Also means I don't have to go round watering.      Oh, and yes we do break up a week early - woo hoo!

EC was all fine - barely remember anything.  They got 8 eggs so will wait for the call tomorrow and see what happens.    

J x


----------



## Amily

Thank you! Will feel less guilty when I 'fall ill' and miss school for EC!

I reminded one of my sixth-formers about it yesterday and he had no idea it was taking place...despite 2 emails and 2 notices in lessons. Do they just see my face and hear 'BLAH BLAH BLAH'??   

Good news re EC, jinglebell.    for great news.

Nighty night, ladies!


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - great news, good luck with stimming!  Not long now!

Jinglebells - 8 eggs is great, fingers crossed they're doing their thing and you get good news on them today

Wobs - ditto re the rain, my allotment needs water!  on the flip side though wanted to plant some stuff out there this weekend, and at the moment looks like I'm not going to get out there.

Well finally got my **** in gear, and booked an acupuncture appointment.  Bit late for my cycle really - am due to start in about 6 weeks - but want to do everything I can even if it didn't acutally help last time.  Got blood test results back, and have low level protein s.  Means that my blood clots more easily which could explain the miscarriages I had all those years ago, but not sure if it will help with more recent problems (suspected bad egg quality).  Well will wait and see.  Oh and finally cut out the alcohol, so no more for a while now!  Again made no difference when I cut it out for a year before, but don't want to be kicking myself after.  Just hate those akward moments when you're out and order a soft drink and eveyone goes "why you not drinking..."

Right best get on with some marking!


----------



## jes4

Woohoo - its the weekend at last - any one else found the 4 day week seemed even longer than a normal week    My class have been little   's as well    Guess they just cant cope with the excitment and disruption of bank holidays and royal weddings. At least next week should be just about back to normal....


Great news on EC Jingle -        for your phone call today. 

Aubergine - hope you enjoy your acu appt. I love having acu. Just chills me right  out, and whether it makes any difference physically i don't know, but it certainly has a positive effect on my stress levels and frame of mind. 

Amily - great to hear that you can start stimms and that pesky cyst has disappeared    Good luck with the stimms drugs  - grow follies, grow!!

Wobs - hope the rain arrived for your garden! We had a bit last night but its really warm and humid already now. My DH (who is the one responsible for our garden - i'm not green fingered at all!!) has been whinging about the lack of rain too. 

Twinkle - how are you doing?   

Hi to faithope, bub, kernow lou and everyone else. 

I've got a relaxing weekend of doing nothing planned    Well, apart from some marking!!! 3 weeks till half term and counting....


jes XXX


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies

*jes*  for you after your class being lil   Not long til half term  xx

*aubergine*  xx

*jinglebell*  great news, not much longer to go then the 2ww...

AFM-funny story for you, a yr 2 little girl said to me yesterday 'What are those lumps?' looking at me, so I asked what she meant, so she points at my boobs and says 'them lumps' so ladies-I have lumps, not boobs 

I'm still waiting to ovulate and its CD22   I am fed up


----------



## wobs

Faithope - lumps n bumbs!!   oh dear...that's what I love about teaching... thank you for reminding me!!
Hope that ovulation comes along soon!

Jes - yes my class were a little lively this week too!! And its the lovely SATs writing tasks next week - what fun....Will they ever remember to put their capital letters & full stops in.  Did the spelling test this week- wish I wasn't so honest and was just looking at all the various spellings of 'there' and wanted to say we have done this sooooooooo many times!!!!  arrrggggg....however i have to say I am a strong believer in they will come out at whatever level they are and that is that.  It all irons out in the end.  Hope you got your marking done

Jinglebell- hope you got good news today     oh the waiting waiting waiting

Aubergine - hope acupuncture good....I wish I wasn't such a wimp...maybe i should give it a go?!  Can you see the needles in you?  I think the stress of it would take all the benefit away but maybe this time I should try it....  Are you they going to give you something for the protein s - clexane or something?  

Hope you're doing ok Twinkle

Hi everyone else.  Just had a marathon marking and planning session.  Still have piles of paper all over the floor.  Still got 2 boring old risk assessments to do! gggrrrr

yeahhhhhhh had lots of rain.... oh what a shame it means i can't weed this weekend....how disappointing   
Thanks for your gardening comments - didn't make me feel as old.  I only got into gardening in my late 20s - as a child I hated it.  Is it an 'adult' thing - or any of you like it as a child

Enjoy the weekend
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi wobs
If you can undergo IVF, you will find Accupuncture a piece of cake! Only little, thin needsles and they hardly go in at all. My accupuncturist is great. No idea if it makes any difference but it is very relazing.  
Weeded last weekend. Bloomin' hate gardening!   My DH was mega enthusiastic about having a big garden but less keen now....


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone.  Haven't been on for a while so just thought I'd say hi.  Nothing to report.  Went to see the clinic councellor yesterday after my miscarriage a few weeks ago.  Don't really get a huge amount out of seeing her but good to just talk about things rather than going over and over it with DH.  He's one of those people who speak about it once and is happy not to again.  Not like me!

Can't stop.  At mum and dad's and being shouted on that tea's ready.
Love to everyone
x


----------



## aubergine07

Hey twinkle, was wondering how you were getting on.  Hope the councellor will help - my DP is seeing one and is helping, but I think its about finding the right person for you.

Wobs - I agree with Amily - the needles are so thin, and I don't look at them going in.  Sometimes you do feel it, but not always.  However, she did do ones in my wrists and they were a bit painful!  The session turned into a bit of a councilling session though.  Was my first one, so she had lots of questions, and in the end just talked about lots - quite intense so been very tired all afternoon!

re the gardening - I actually remember helping out in the garden when I was a kid and quite enjoying it, but then didn't do anything until recently.  We had pots though on the roof garden in our old flat - does that count?!?!?

Jess - my class were ok.  I have students in with me at the moment and they've been really good for them so have been very proud!!

Faithope - your story reminded me of the Black Eyed Peas song - "my humps, my lovely lady lumps!!"  I remember in my previous job, working with some tough London teenage boys, and they used to sing it!  I used to laugh as I checked with them that they knew what they were singing along to!

Hello everyone else


----------



## wobs

hi ladies
interesting re: the acupuncture....it's daft really isn't it.  after years of jabbing myself - but its the thought of them staying in for 20 mins or whatever.  I think i once saw a picture and it freaked me out!!!

Aubergine - yes I think pots count as gardening.

Twinkle - hope your tea wa snice...I know what you mean sometimes I seem to go on and on about things, but DH doesn't necessarily feel the need to.  Think its a man thing...

Amily - well done on your weeding....mine are looking at me and they keep growing, cheeky things.  I do enjoy it most of the time, but not when I've left it to get to the state it is in now.  Because i am totally paranoid about any tweak & twinge when I'm doing ivf (lost an ovary on previous cycle) I know don't do any bending, lifting etc... during treatment or for several weeks afterwards.  So reckon I need to get out there now, but think it'll be next weekened - hopefully no rain then.  DH is a lawnmower but not a weeder    

right off to get on with some more work & not keep searching for stuff about the ARGC (have sent off form for intial consultation!! eeeeekkK!!!) on FF!!!

bye ladies
Wobs

ps oh no it's a proper 5 day week next week!!!


----------



## Bub

Hi everyone

Good to hear from you Twinkle. Hope you are doing ok. 

I'm 12 days into sniffing and its really kicked in now. Did any of you feel really groggy on the synarel/downregging? I have always had to use suprefact which I'm sure wasn't as bad as this. I've been working all morning and just feel awful - hot, tired and groggy.

Anyway, enough about me. 

Jinglebell - hope you got good news and ET must be soon? 

All you gardeners out there - I'm looking out onto my garden now and feel inspired. Its so therapeutic to pull up those weeds isn't it?

Amily - I bow down to your dedication. In school on a Sunday. Honestly, teachers do not get the credit they deserve.

Right back to work - and full hot flush rising as I type. Delightful.

xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Hi girls.  Am now officially PUPO with a grade 1 embie.  We have named it Geoff.  Going to take it easy today, then back at work tomorrow.    

J x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congrats on being PUPO,Jinglebell!  Come on Geoff - snuggle in there and GROW!!!  

                     

Sue


----------



## Faithope

*Jinglebell*     hope 2ww goes quickly for you xx

It's Monday again and SAT's this week......

xx


----------



## jes4

Congrats on being PUPO jingle!!!      for the 2ww!!

Hope all of you involved in y6 SATs survive the week 

Bub - when I down regged ( injections) I had really bad headaches and hot flushes.  Hope you can move onto stimms soon.

Right, 1 day down, 4 to go!! We can do it!!!! 



Jes xxx


----------



## wobs

Bub - as Jes says you will get hot flushes etc... with downregging...it'll ease off as soon as you start stimming.

Jinglebell - great news....here's to a speedy 2ww      

Jes - 4 days still...!!!!!!  

Faithope - ours were rather subdued after the reading test today!  It was the first time in weeks I'd seen the Y6's so quiet  

night night all
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Great news, jinglebell!  
Lovely to hear from you, twinkle. hope you're doing Ok.  

Yes, hot flushes for me too! On day 3 of stimming and they are going now but kept heating up like a furnace last week!

5 days reallly does seem unreasonable. one of my lazy sixth formers allegedly had a cold and could not come to my workshop this sunday. Not only did she not bother to inform me, but she later asked me if she had 'missed anything'.    The youth of today!


----------



## Bub

Yes hot flushes are a delight aren't they? It's the grogginess I hate. As you say, it should pass onceI start stimming (fingers crossed).  2 weeks of d/r down, 1 to go!

Can you believe this full working week lark? The cheek of it! Bx


----------



## The_girl

Hi,

I have not posted for a long time but have been reading you girls.  I just wanted to say hello and hope that you are all well.

Jinglebell, congratulations being PUPO     Hope you can keep yourself busy so time goes a bit fast.  I am on 10dp2et and time is going as slow as it can ever go!!  Can't wait for saturday to do my test.  Fingers crossed it will be a positive for me!


----------



## aubergine07

Congrats Jinglebell - no dancing for you now - got to let Geoff snuggle in and get comfy!

The_girl - fingers crossed for you for Saturday are you tempted to test early?  

Amily and Bubs - hope all is going well for you dring and stimming.  Make sure you're looking ater yourselves drinking lots of water!

Couldn't believe getting on ff yesterday!  every page took 10 mins to load.  Glad its back to normal now!

3 more days!!  Then just 2 weeks!!


----------



## Amily

Thanks aubergine...yes, downing water aplenty! Starting clexane injections tomorrow and having an intralipid drip so it will be a fun old day...

     lots of luck for Saturday, the_girl!


----------



## Bub

The_Girl - good luck for Saturday! 

Jinglebell - hope Geoff is snuggling in nicely. Babydust x

Thanks Aubergine - trying to drink lots of water but it's so boring and running to loo every 5 minutes. Needs must! The healthy eating and exercising has gone out of the window though. Just so tired on this blasted synarel and all I want to eat is chocolate and crisps. Terrible.

Just watched The Apprentice. Did anyone else see it? Where do they find these people? I predict Edna as most entertaining.

Have a good Wednesday everyone. Bx


----------



## Minnie35

Hello everybody, just wondering if anyone's got any ideas/has had any experience of this one?


Until now my tx days have been either at weekends or during holidays.  I'm now in a new school where nobody knows I'm ttc, and I don't feel that I can mention it to anyone at the moment.  I'll be due to go off for my next IUI some time next week.  I'll definitely need to get some time off for it as I wouldn't be able to get to the clinic before it closes if I left at the end of school.  


My Head of Department is lovely and knows I have some gynaecological issue as I had to have an op to have a polyp removed in February.  As long as it makes sense to her I'm sure she'll be as accommodating as possible. The trouble is the unpredictable nature of it all.  I'll only know the day before!  I can't book it off for a hospital appointment!


I definitely don't want to say what's really going on but I don't want to take the mickey either - I just can't think of anything plausible to say! If it was just a one-off I could think of something I reckon, but this could be several months running.


Anyone got any ideas? Minnie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Hi have you seen this thread for teachers and tx? they might be able to help, I think some of the single mother on the other thread are teachers as well
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250979.0
GOOD LUCK

JJ1 - I have merged this topic into the teachers having tx thread. Sue


----------



## greatgazza

hi minnie i'm sure the thread JJ has posted will be of some help.

Can you know roughly what day your IUI will be down to maybe 1 or 2 days?  Is there any way you could say that you need to have a 'procedure' but you are on a cancellation list at the hospital and they think it could be, say, either next weds or thurs but you won't know until very short notice?  With waiting lists what they are and people wanting to be on cancellation lists that might sound feasible?

I understand exactly how you feel and it doesn't feel right to make up whoppers, it also makes you feel guilty and you never know where they might lead.  Also if/when in the future you do explain things cos you're pregnant ( ) you don't want people thinking back and having doubts about what you said in the past etc.

Good luck

GG xx


----------



## greatgazza

Or, another thought, as you say this might happen several months running could you say something to do with gynae and that your cycle has to be 'monitored' for a few months at certain times for tests/procedures etc but obviously due to the unpredictable nature of our cycles you won't know too much in advance when those tests will be..?

GGx


----------



## Bambiboo

Whilst not encouraging you to lie - could you not say anything and just phone in sick??!!  You'll only need to do it the once. x x x


----------



## The_girl

Sorry ladies, but can u help?

I am on 11dp2dt. I meant to test on Saturday but could not wait so done it this morning. I had a BFP!!! Is this reliable as I have done it that early??


----------



## Amily

Hurray the_girl!  I don't see why not! if the hormones are there it's surely a good sign!   
Can u get a blood test done to confirm, maybe? To ease your mind. Congrats!!!!

Minnie, great advice given already. I have gone for the gynae procedure route (I have endometriosis anyway and collegaues knew that so they assume it's all the same). I did what greatgazza says and said I have a non-high priority op so was on waiting list and would only know at short notice. I have EC next Thurs and then it is going to be a bit tricky as I will need time off with that and EC.


----------



## Jinglebell

The_girl - yup, I think that's pretty reliable!  False positives are really rare.  Congratulations!    

J x


----------



## The_girl

Hello ladies,

Thanks for your posts.  I phoned the clinic at 8:30 and they told me that by now the hormones from the trigger injection should not be in my body any more and that it is very likely that results from test are indeed reliable   She asked me to test again on Saturday to confirm and to call them then.  I think I am going to test everyday until saturday.  

I a so happy ladies that you can't imagine.  Was shocked this morning but the idea has now sunk in and I can't stop smiling

How are all of you??


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

The_girl - was going to post and say re: the hormones from the trigger in your system as that takes quite a few days to get out of your system, but think by now should be ok.  Sounds like the clinic have worked that out.    Fingers crossed for some great news in the offing   

Amily & Bub hope injections etc.. going ok & hot flushes wearing off!

Jinglebell - hope you're doing ok.  

Minnie - hi & sorry don't really have any advice to add to the other ladies but some good ideas there. 

2 days to the weekend ladies....we can do it!!
Best go - SATs marking grrrrrrrr


----------



## aubergine07

Yay The_girl!!!  Sounds very very likely.  Its only 3 days early, so am sure it is a positive BFP Woooppppeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie35

Congratulations Thegirl! Sounds like fab news - keep smiling!


Thanks for all of your advice ladies... I think I might go down the gynae procedure one - it'd actually be easier if my HoD was a blustery man rather than a lovely, concerned, emotionally intelligent lady at the moment - he'd be more likely to go red and tell me to have whatever time off I want without asking questions  !!! 


Minnie xxx


----------



## aubergine07

yay its the wknd - 5 day week took it out of me! At least there's only 2 more of those left!

The_girl - any news?

How are the drers / stimmers?

xx


----------



## Bub

Aubergine, this downregger is so over Synarel. I hate it! Blood test on Tuesday so hopefully (please) get to move to next stage. It's been a long 3 weeks....

Hope everyone is well. TGIF!

Xx


----------



## Amily

Hope that downregging ends soon, bubs. It is rubbish!  
AFM, scan today showed 12 or so follies each ovary so looking positive and all systems are go for Thursday EC.
Have a good weekend, ladies!


----------



## Bub

Woo hoo Amily! Good news - not long til Thurs


----------



## wobs

Wow Amily - sounds good!

Enjoy the weekend.  We made it!!!
Sadly though I think mine'll pass in the blur of SATs marking...rubbish!!


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* thats great! 

*wobs* we had a party today to mark the end of the SAT's, the kids were hyper though, thank god its the weekend. So do you not send your SAT's off??


----------



## wobs

Faithope  - our Y6 are a bit hyper the whole time so I think a party would be a nightmare!!!! So a dvd it was!    I'm Y1/2 so thankfully don't have to deal with them.  I was meaning marking by Y2 SAts tests/writing etc... A party sounds fun though - ish!!!

Right must get off FF and do some more marking!

Enjoy everyone & don't work too hard (says she!)

Wobs


----------



## jes4

Amily - good luck with EC - hope those follies keep on growing!

Wobs - hope that marking doesn't take too long. Our Y2's don't start theirs till next week. 

The-girl - sounds like a BFP to me. What's the news today?  

Jinglebell - how's the 2ww going? Hope youre managing to stay positive. Am keeping everything crossed for you   

Faithope - our y6's  cheered so loudly at the end of the last test that us Y1's could hear them right down the end of the field during our PE lesson! And then they let them out onto the field and they were crazy!!! The y6 teachers took them off site for a picnic and games in the local park yesterday afternoon so they could let off steam away from the rest of us!!!

Bub - good luck for your blood test next week. Hope you can ditch the down regging v soon!!

Minnie - hope all goes well with making your excuses. I'm afraid i don't have any more advice to add as i've always been completley honest with my head teacher as she's been v supportive. 

Hi to everyone else! I'm so glad this last week is over and done with - and thank goodness only 2 weeks left till half term!! 

Have a good weekend 

jesXXX


----------



## The_girl

Jes, it has been another BFP for me :0) now waiting for scan day on June 10th!!

Never felt so content in my whole life


----------



## jes4

The-girl - Fab news !!!! Congratulations


----------



## Faithope

*Wobs* Ah I see  I managed to make myself busy when the party started as they were already hyper, then they were allowed fizzy drink  All over for another year...

*jes*  ah bless em  10 days hun, 10 days.....

*The-Girl*  

AFM I am still waiting for something to happen, took a HPT this morning-very negative, just want AF to come


----------



## Amily

That's great news, the_girl!     Many congrats!


Faithope (I love your photo!) Thanks for the good wishes and sorry to hear that.


----------



## wobs

Yeah!!! The_girl!!!   Fantastic news!
Let's hope its the first of a run of BFPs on this thread  

Jes - poor people in the local park that's all I can say!!! Or maybe your Y6 are calmer than ours...  

Amily hope scans/EC this week go well

Jinglebell - hope 2ww wizzing by   

Faithope - fizzy drink! great!!!!   

Hi bub, Mini, Aubergine, Twinkle and anyone else I've missed (sorry)

Managed to get a load of work done yesterday, so rather than feeling frantically and anxiously behind now feel a little more organised.  Still some more to do today though but about to do some gardening first.  Can't ignore the weeds any longer

Have a good week everyone.  2 weeks to go (Twinkle I hope you get the same half term off??)
Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news The_girl      So pleased for you!

Wobs - we don't get that half term off. Next day off is a local holiday in June but other than that, straight through to the summer holidays!

Off out for lunch with some local FF ladies today. Should be nice.  Then over to DH's parents for a BBQ.  Pity it's a dull day and I'll be stuffed after lunch!
x


----------



## Faithope

Morniing

*Amily* Ah thanks hun  Hows you? xx

*Wobs* Enjoy your gardening 

*Twinkle* Have a lovely day hun xx

Big  to everyone else, I have the inlaws coming for dinner today and I'm going to bake a cake  

xx


----------



## aubergine07

Congrats The_Girl!!!  So exciting!!


----------



## Amily

Thanks, wobs.

All well here. Had a morning nap today which felt rather decadent! All these early morning injections are tiring! Not a very relaxing start to the day either. Had to pause before injecting on Sat when I realised that I still only had one eye open!  

Intralipid drip tomorrow am then scan at clinic, so off school till lunchtime. Have dressed it up as a pre op visit before my (being vague) 'gynae procedure' (EC!) on Thursday.   My main exam group have all done the exam now so the main stress is over and I don't have to fret about missing critical classes (not that they seem to pay much attention in bloomin'  revision classes!!  )

Hope all's going well, the_girl and you are having a lovely pregnant weekend!


----------



## Bub

Hello everyone. Hope all ok - 8 working days until half term!

Had downreg scan today and very disappointingly I seem to not have responded to synarel. Lining is too thick and have a follicle on right ovary. Looks like more d/r or potentially cancelling treatment.
Really worried about fitting in a cycle before September. I'm starting a new job at a new school and aside from wanting to make a good impression by not having time off(!), I'm not sure I can cope with treatment and a new school and all the stress that entails. I'm quite new to teaching (career change) and so desperately wanted to fit in a cycle now not weeks before a new job! Any advice?

Sorry about me post


----------



## The_girl

Amely, yes thanks, I am having a great week. The worry is still there and will continue until scan day but it is a nice feeling knowing that I have probably gone through the hardest part of all of this. Good luck with your EC on Thursday hun. Will you be off on Friday? Hope you can. I remember I felt uncomfortable after EC.

Bub, I understand how you feel! So hard trying to organise jobs and tx at same time, specially as tx can be so unpredictable!! I would advice not to worry too much and not to try to plan too much (says me, bloody planner according to dp!!).  Wait and see what doctor says next time u see him. You still have plenty of time before September.

Hope the rest of you are well xx


----------



## Amily

Hi the_girl
Yes, off on Friday. Last time felt really bad and there is no way I will be able to go in! Just taken cabergoline against OHSS and iyt made me feel v sick last time. Am rather worried about school tomorrow. Having some nice accupuncture in the evening. Feeling very tired, bloated, bruised and weary. Roll on Thursday.

Hi Bub
Sorry to hear that. I had a cyst while downregging and it had disappeared one week later. Not sure about your situation and sorry I can't be more helpful but sending you


----------



## aubergine07

Hello all,

Its been a bit busier on here the last few days which is nice!

Sorry for lack of personals, but hope everyone is ok!

Amily good luck for Thurs!

xx


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies,

*Amily*  for you xx

*The_Girl*  Take it easy and stay 

*Bub* 8 days and counting!!   for you that things work out hun xx

AFM I shouldn't be but I AM STRESSED  Work was awful today-the afternoon felt like I was working in a nut house not a primary school!! I work in a city school in a deprived area and alot of behaviour issues (sorry thats the only way I can describe it  I am not tarring people with brushes as my DS attended the school and I was a single mum but DS is a wonderful, well behaved child) Anyway, this afternoon, I counted 5 children in different yr groups having major 'tanrums' and had left their classrooms, swearing their heads off. I had a child in yr 6 back-chat me when I gave him an instruction 'but why' he kept answering back, then other yr 6 getting involved telling ME to leave him alone, WTF??!!!! Where the hell has respect gone?? I would never have answered an adult back when I was at school! My class teacher even looked like she had been pushed to the limit and thats rare. Tomorrow is a new day 

I am still awaiting AF...CD 32, no sign at all, HPT negative....

 to all xxxx


----------



## aubergine07

Faithope - all sounds familiar!  Also innercity school, though mixed, not all deprived if that makes sense.  Still have some tough kids.  Was also tough with us today, I know it sounds silly, but I wonder if the weather had something to do with it.  In London it was threatening rain all day and very windy.  Very heavy atmosphere...


----------



## jes4

Hi ladies, hope your week's are going well. 

Faithope - hope today has been less stressful for you. 

Amily - how did your acu session go? Hope EC went ok today     Rest up tomorrow!

Bub - so sorry your d/r isn't going to plan. I know how upsetting it is to have cycles cancelled. I planned one for last summer hols and then had massive endo cysts which had to go before they could let me do any type of stimming. That meant a 3 month wait for an op, and another 3 months wait recovery. Hope you get better news soon, and it is only still May - plenty of time to do another cycle if you need before septembet   

the girl - you still on cloud 9?! The wait till the scan seems like an age but    for you!

Hi to wobs, twinkle, aubergine and everyone else. 


Ok, I have a little confession  ....... actually its quite a big one!!! I've been keeping a secret for the last few months! We did another fresh IVF in Feb/March and got  a    I didn't want to post anything due to all of our previous losses, but we hit a  today as we got to the 12 week scan and all ok. However, it is a very high risk PG, as its TRIPLETS!!!!! We found out there were 3 in there at 7 weeks, had another scan at 9 weeks (just to confirm!) and today all 3 are growing well and are low risk for downs. SO now i just have to keep them safe for as long as i can!  

jesXXX


----------



## Bub

TRIPLETS!!!! Wooopeeee! Congrats Jes4, such wonderful news! 3 is certainly a lucky number for you  Look after yourself. 

Afm, had cyst aspiration today. All went well, just praying I get a withdrawal bleed in next week.

Love to all. Jinglebell - can't be long now? Fingers crossed.

Xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Haven't been on here for a while as school has been manic what with GCSE and A Level exams. There's been so much going on on here!

Jes4 - Massive congrats - how amazing and it's so lovely reading success stories.  Makes me feel more hopeful that it can happen for teachers (I do wonder sometimes!).  Triplets as well - wow!

The-girl - massive congrats to you too - you must be so thrilled.  The best of luck for your scan.

Amily - hope EC has gone well and you are resting up.

Bub - I hope that things start to go your way soon.  Thinking of you.

Is anyone else having treatment at the moment?

Hi to everyone else and hope you are doing ok.  6 more get ups until half term!

AFM - was meant to be starting treatment at the beginning of May, but period hasn't shown up until today, so am starting my injections on Sat after my blood and scans tomorrow.  Time to start the journey again!

Lou x


----------



## Cuthbert

Huge congratulations, Jes - I'm so thrilled that you've made it past 12 weeks and can let that (not so) little secret out!


----------



## aubergine07

Oh my goodness Jes - thats amazing!  Triplets!!!  Can understand you being cautious and not saying anything until now.  I wish every bit of luck and happiness.

Amily - how was EC today?

Hello everyone else.

I took my class to the Tower of London today.  Don't know about you guys, but I always feel a little anxious until I get them back through those school gates, the responsibility you have of a whole class!  Then once back, you forget all the stresses and think what a wonderful but exhausting day!!!  They were great though, so amazed by everything they saw - I love that in kids!

I also went for a drink after work.  I was proud of myself for doing that, as I've shied away from social situations a lot over the last 6 months or more.  Have missed out on other work gathering as just couldnt face it.  But pushed myself to go and was nice.  My DP is away this wknd, left today, so didn't have my safety net at home, which I think helped me to go for it.  Miss him already though!! 

My school had a local council audit today, so I was very lucky to be on a school trip!  I don't get it though, the head invited them in to do it, yet its such a negative expreince.  So many of my colleagues stressed to tears.  Does anyone else have a head who 'invites' the council in to do an inspection

Sorry I'm going on here, but I have one final piece of news.  We had kayoptyping blood tests done, and got the results back yesterday.  Thankfully, no chromosomal abnormalities.  So need to get off my **** and book those drugs!  Hoping to get them delivered in half term.

Anyway sorry for such a long me post


----------



## Amily

Thanks for asking, aubergine.
EC today and I had 44 follies, with 27 eggs collected.
I am not allowed to carry on with the cycle for safety reasons so any embies will be frozen.
Utterly gutted and spent the afternoon crying in the hospital. A nurse asked me if I was a 'bit fed up'.  
Had a horrible hour and 10 mins car ride home lying in back seat feeling sick and sore. Feel I wasn't monitored properly as I responded well last time and was at risk of OHSS last time too (though allowed to continue). Only had 1 scan at 7 days and by then had already responded more than expected.
Am particularly upset, not only because of cycle stopping, but because I have had intralipids clexane, steroids etc etc, which seems to make it all the worse (not only financially). I was so ready to get on with this after the horrible LIT and the big bruises.
Sorry for lack of personals.    This seems neverending.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jes - amazing news!  Huge congratulations!!!  Triplets!!  I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly

Amily - sending you huge hug.  I am so sorry to hear that you can´t carry on.  I hope you will soon be in a position to have those frosties implanted.  

Sue (not a teacher, but always the first to give out hugs when they are needed!)


----------



## The_girl

Jes, congratulations hun. What a shock, triplets!!! But what a good one!
It is fantastic news. Look after yourself now hun. 

Amelia, I am really sorry about your news. I can imagine why u
were so upset. I always wonder why clinics don't monitor the situation closer to avoid
situations like yours. I don't know, maybe they do and it could not be helped?? It is hard now but you need to now look after yourself and make sure u get better soon. At least you have lots of eggs hun and they will all be waiting for you 

How are the rest of you?

I am really struggling. I seem to be losing my pregnancy symptoms and I worry so much about whether my two embies are developing well or not!! My scan is only on June 10th and the wait is absolutely killing me!!  still AF pains rather regularly and still worrying about them and no more ms!! I
had ms last weekend and is not pleasant but at least made me feel pregnant! I even had another test yesterday and was BFP but... Still a worrier, oh dear!!!

Hope you have a good day. I have a difficult meeting at 9:30 today but other than that not a bad day


----------



## Amily

Thank you, the_girl and Wraakgodin
21 day-old embies now frosted so things could be worse. So disappointed not to proceed with ET but    for FET success.
   The_girl! Stay positive - no reason not to! That BFP is there to remind you!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh Amily, I am sorry.  Best to take the advice from the Doctors though, however hard it may seem.  I had ET after a really bad EC and I'm sure that played a big part in my BFN.  Thinking of you and hope there is a very special frostie in there for you x


----------



## jes4

Thank you for your congratulations ladies    

Amily -      I've been in your exact position on our first IVF and know how gutting it is to get so far and then not to get to transfer, but your health has to come first, and you have lots and lots of lovely frosties waiting for you. (If they are frozen early they have a much better thaw rate!) Make sure you take it easy, drink LOTS and try to keep OHSS at bay, Thinking of you hun       

The girl - totally understand your worries - its perfectly natural. But AF pains are normal and symptoms do come and go. Try to stay positive and just take it easy.  Hope your meeting went ok today. 

Aubergine - glad you had a good day out with the kids   I agree that trips are stressful at the time, but looking back they are always such good experiences - for us and the kids i find!! I'm always sooo pleased when everyone is counted onto the coach on the way home tho!! We've got a trip to the seaside coming up a couple of weeks into next half term - 60 y1's on the beach is always fun!!!! Oh and our head hasn't invited the council in, but she's always the first to volunteer us for any new initiative! It gets rather tiring after a while  

Kernow lou -     for those first jabs this weekend!! 

  to everyone else!!

Afm, i've been off work yesterday & today as been so sick. My headteacher reminded me on the phone yesterday that if i was feeling better as the day went on i really should crack on with reports!!! Such sympathy she has!!!!  Shame i left my laptop at school   

Have a good weekend everyone - weather looking good here   

jes XXX


----------



## wobs

Woohoooooo Jes!     
Hope you're feeling better and have a restful weekend.

Amily - wow 21 embies...That's great!  I know how gutted you will feel at the moment, especially with all the extra injections etc... you've done...but your body will be in far better shape for ET once all your hormones are back to normal etc... 

The_girl - as Jes says try to stay positive.  Easier said than done though.

Aubergine - totally agree about trips!  Love them in retrospect but at the time find it v v stressful!!!  Oh yes HT's can be a bit too keen sometimes can't they!! Why on earth would you invite people in to inspect - some schools local to ours have done that! Hope it doesn't give our HT any ideas

Lou - hope scan etc...ok 

Jinglebell     

Bub - hope you're feeling ok after cyst aspiration

Faithope - I'm with you on the rude/badly behaved children.  I'm seemed to spend all day dealing with children that had been sent to me.    

Twinkle - hope you're doing ok

Have a good weekend all
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Will write more 2moro but just wanted 2 say sorry amily   try 2 c the positives if u can and keep well x


----------



## Amily

Thanks aubergine. Feeling a bit less dizzy today though still can't  make a shower without sitting in the tray... Keen to talk to clinic so I know the next date to aim for. Got to keep moving forward....


----------



## wobs

Amily - make sure you keep drinking lots of water.  When I had oHSS i was told to drink a small glass of water every 15 mins until my wee was clear & to keep walking around - not sit in one place - however that was 4-5 years ago so advice may be different now.  Anyway do whatever the clinic says to do and rest up!

take care
Wobs

off to work now!!!!  too much to do!
1 week to go....wooohoooo


----------



## Faithope

Morning-5 days to go!!!!! 

I have to deal with DS's school today-I am unsure how to go about it as there are so many different departments, its hard to know who to contact 

*jes* O your scan pic is amazing!!! 

*Amily* 

*Wobs* Morning

*aubergine* Hi 

An AF dance would be great ladies-I have brown CM so shes on her way, A little encouragement would be good


----------



## wobs

Jes - sorry not observent....agree with Faithope scan looks cool!   


Faithope...here you go.... (can't remember what the dance should look like, though someone once kindly obliged for me!)
          

I'm sorry a few random figures in there!!!!

Off for tea
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Love your scan, jes!

Faithope...
        

Hope school dealings went OK.

Thanks wobs. Am drinking lots of water and fruit tea, thanks. Being good! Off the cabergoline now, which is good. Back at work today and feeling much better apart from a dizzy spell at lunchtime. Off to bed shortly and going in late to work tomorrow.
Rang the clinic today and the nurse (who was responsible for my meds etc) didn't even know what had happened. What TLC. Was a bit surprised no one called to check I was OK after I was told I was at risk etc etc. Actually, not that surprised... Seeing the consultant on Sat though they told me it was too early (too early for what? Does he get panicky if he sees me too often? He is at low risk of that to date...) I want to talk through the situation with the embies, thawing etc. Hey ho.
Hope you're all doing Ok


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies, 

I have copied and pasted this so I didn't have to retype it.

This is to do with the reason I had a bad week last week and can I also say THANKS   for my AF dances   still brown cm but hoping AF will be here soon....

So here is what happened- 

AFM are you sitting comfortably?? Then I shall begin.......

DS has had two Op's when he was 5 yrs old to take the lenses out of his eyes-I also have this 'syndrome' so passed this on to my DS. Anyway, as a result we both wear glasses-quite thick lenses and very strong prescription. Other than that, DS is fine-he has to sit face on to the smart board at school (was a black board in my day) and can not take the glasses off as he would be blind.

So I have been getting phonecalls from his English teacher and French teacher saying he is not trying, he is ignoring the teacher and when asked to move seats, he refuses. My DS is not 'naughty'he would never swear at teachers, spit, bite, runs off-he would NEVER do anything like that, so I put consequences in place for the phonecalls I had about his 'laziness'.

I requested a printout of his register of behaviour-it arrived in the post on saturday. I highlighted all of the positive feedback he had received since september-there were 3 negatives out of 45 positives I praised DS and told him how proud I was of all the positives but also said that he needed to make sure he worked on the negatives too. He then burst into tears (rare for my DS unless he is poorly) so I asked what was wrong.......

'The teacher said I was dyslexic' I was shocked because DS is NOT dyslexic but even if he was, why had the teacher said this so i asked DS to tell me what had happened. The TA was taking 3 children out of class so she could help them with their assessments, the teacher said 'you are taking these 3 out as they are dyslexic' at which point my DS quite rightly said 'I'm not dyslexic' to which she replied 'what are you then?'       

Even if DS was dyslexic, what the hell was she doing even saying that??   Why was he labelled?? What difference would that make to the TA to know that info?? Any TA knows that the reason they are in the job, is to help the 'less able' to achieve.

I went into school today and I made my feelings clear and that I would like her to know that my DS has told his parents what she said. An apology to my DS wouldn't go amiss either.

Will do personals later xxxx


----------



## aubergine07

hello everyone, how are you all?  Only 3 more days left and then half term?  Anyone got any nice plans?  I'm afraid it'll be report writing for me, left it all to the last minute, so going to have to crack on  

Got af today, so 21 days and am going to start DR.  Gulp.  Here we go again.  Was gutted again that didn't get natural BFP, but why?  After all these years you'd think I'd realise it just isn't going to happen!  I'm just scared about what will happend if this tx doesn't work...

Faithope, not sure how to put a dance on, but here's what I think to the witch not turning up   Also to the teacher    As I said, your DS is very lucky to have you.  She sounds like was insensitive and unthoughtful of DS's feelings.

Amily -   to your clinic too!

Wobs - hello!

Jess - hope you're enjoying!


----------



## Amily

Hello aubergine
Off to Dorset for 3 days...can't wait! will need it after 'chat' at clinic tomorrow. Have roped in DH, who seemed to think he could have a lie in instead! Asked him to think carefully and reconsider the situation  

Faithope, in our school all the teachers know about medical conditions and leraning support issues for each pupil they teach. It is pretty unforgivable not to and extremely poor to ask a child what is wrong with them in that way.Was it the teacher or TA who said that?


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

YEAAAAHHHHHH made it!!!!! Half term (sorry Twinkle

Faithope - can't believe all that with your son!!!!  Hope it all gets sorted out.
Also how AF showed up.  

Amily - have a lovely break in Dorset.  Hope the 'chat' at clinic goes ok   

Aubergine - hope DR-ing going ok.

Hi Jes

Hi Jinglebell.  Hope you're doing ok

Hi everyone else.

Off to collapse now!!!
wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies 

*Amily* It was the teacher, saying it to the TA  I have been in very close contact with the school regarding DS's condition and hoped that the SEN record would have been passed on to every teacher who teaches him. Seems not. They said they will re-do this but the damage has already been done. Enjoy Dorset, you lucky thing you! xxx

*Wobs*  yay we made it!!  enjoy your half term hun xxxx

Hi to *aubergine, twinkle, jes and anyone I have forgotten * 

AFM-AF did turn up    I made the call and I start D/R in 18 days


----------



## Amily

Faithope
That is shameful! That teacher should be ashamed of such lazy and thoughtless behaviour. 

Waiting for my AF after stopped cycle so AF dance for me please! OfHope I can convince the doctor tomorrow when we plead for starting DR after this AF and not having to wait months for FET ie till near the start of term for ET!


----------



## Faithope

AF dance for you *Amily*


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - good luck for your meeting tomorrow - give them a good   for not checking up on you.  Are you going to stay at that clinic, or wait to see what happens at meeting tomorrow to decide?

Wobs - I don't start Dring for another 21 days, well less now.  I start on 13 June.  Hope you're enjoying your collapsed state!!!

I too have collapsed, but trying not to get too much in to the holiday spirit as have to write my reports.

Had a bit of a moment at school today.  One girl started asking some great questions about what 0 or nothing meant, got quite philiosophical, then just as she was going out to lunch heard her finishing off conversation with the student in my class. He was saying, there won't be nothing of you left when you die, because when you get older you'll have children and then they'll have children, so there'll always be something left...  I had to quickly pop to the loo.  There may not be anything left of me, never felt like that before but...  Wierd though as cant cry properly anymore.  I used to just either blub away, or could sit there silently with tears rolling down my cheeks.  But think I do'nt have any tears left in me as can only ever squeeze a coupel out.  anyone else had that happen?  I finf it all a bit weird...

Enjoy your half terms ladies!!!!!


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Can't stop but just checking in to say hello.  
Hope you all enjoy your half-term and try to relax at some point.  Won't surprise you to know that we don't get your half-term here in Scotland.  Think we've got a Mondy off in June for some reason but other than that, straight through to the summer holidays!   
x


----------



## Amily

Thanks for my AF dance, Faithope!

aubergine: yes, staying there for last FET as it is NHS and can't move and be funded. Will ask if I can move embryos after that though (assume we won't go through 21 in one FET!) as not happy there plus it's miles away.

Unless FET works of course...didn't even factor that in! Oh dear, PMA a bit absent...


I know exactly what you mean. I can cry fora few seconds then it all dries up. the exception was recently when the doctor said my ET was not going to happen. I wept for a good 45 minutes but that was really unusual and my DH was a bit shocked. Usually I find I can have a little cry and no one even notices as it is over so fast.

Hi twinkle...sorry you're not getting the holiday. Hope you're well.


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 
sorry i've been quiet lately - feeling so incredibly BLEURGH and found work a real effort to get through    So v glad it is half term  - i have been very good today and actually made a start on end of year reports and got 3 done! Feeling very pleased with myself   only 27 to go...... My consultant has recommended stopping work by the time i'm 20 weeks - will mean missing at least the last 2 weeks of term.... not sure how i feel about it. Obviously want to to do my best for the beanies (and have been feeling so poorly i'm not sure quite how much use i've been at school anyway) but do feel like i'll be letting my class down.... at the end of the day, the babies come first, but why are we as teachers sooooo consumed by such guilt?!

Amily - hope your meeting at the clinic went ok?

Faithope - glad AF turned up - not long till you can start DR!!   

Twinkle - sorry you don't get the half term    Do you break up earlier than us for the summer? 

aubergine - good luck with your reports too!!!

wobs - hope you're having a good rest   

the girl - how are you getting on?  

Hi to everyone else! 

off to bed now!!
jesXXX


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies!!!
Still slogging through the work, but now only got reports to do....Yipppeeee.... So hopefully in a few days I'll be able to stop, feel more organised and less under pressure and have a complete break.  Phew!   

Jes - hope you have a restful half term.  Well done on getting 3 reports done.  I'm about to start mine in a mo.  What fun!!!
Now - bossy teacher talk - you have got to put yourself & the babies first - I know you are such a dedicated teacher (more than me I think and definintely more enthusiastic   )  but you are all more important.  Can you see how you go?  I suspect by 20 weeks you might not want to work anyway.... And hopefully it will give you some weeks to get organised/chill before the babies come; when you're going to need all your energy.   

Right best get on.  
personals later in the week when I have a mo & have finished (hopefully!) the dreaded reports.

Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Jes - I agree with wobs. You and the babies are more important than work and need to be put first.  Don't know how it feels but can guess you'll be more than willing to stop then anyway!

Sorry I haven't been around much recently. Busy busy busy as normal! Not enjoying work at all just now and it's mainly down to my boss who started last August.  In his 20's, complete lack of experience and no people skills.  However, he can talk-the-talk and obviously did amazingly well in his interview last year.  He's full of ideas but it's all words and no actions.  He tries to offer suggestions which are completely insulting and patrionising.  Yesterday's email from him was to suggest having a one-way system round my room(!) and to get rid of tables and have pupils use clipboards instead!  All I asked him was seeing that our class sizes are going from 20 to 30 where he suggests the pupils are going to sit and work seeing as there are only 20 seats in the room!

Also have some horrendous classes this year which doesn't help.....

Anyway, better go.  1st class is about to appear in 5 minutes.
x


----------



## jes4

hi ladies, 

Twinkle - sorry work is getting you down at the mo      Its so frustrating when managment come up with bright ideas, and you know full well they're just not practical. 

Wobs - good luck with those reports - i did another 5 yesterday, but struggling to find motivation to put the laptop on today.

jingle - how's things with you?

Hi to everyone else> i'm feeling really rather rubbish again - have a decision to make - either crack on with reports, or languish on the sofa in front of the tv...hmmmmmmm wonder which will win!?!?!?!

jesXXX


----------



## twinkle123

Jes - hope the sofa and TV have won the battle!!!    I'm so jealous of you all been off but suppose I won't mind too much when our summer holidays start before yours! 
x


----------



## Amily

Hi twinkle...maybe you should try hotdesking next year? Maybe those without seats could then be referred to him??  
jes4 ...yes, time to think of yourself and your precious cargo. It must be hard but be kind to yourself!
Sorry you are suffering with no holiday, twinkle, but you can chuckle soon when that holiday starts!!  

AFM, clinic appt went quite well. Consultant apologised for fact nurse did not know I had been sent home with OHSS. He was a tad vague about why I had not been monitored but I made my point. It was a surprise to hear that I had had OHSS as that was not made clear to me or DH.Doubly poor no one contacted me to monitor me and does explain why my stomach was like a balloon...

Good news: apparently am still entitled to two more FETs on NHS. Have 21 day-old embies so tricky decision will be how many to thaw at once. As few as possible but still hopefully ensuring we get good quality embies to blast stage.
He has agreed I can start FET downregging in twenty days, providing scan shows no cysts so    for then.

Good luck to all doing reports.


----------



## aubergine07

Amily, hope that consultant is eating humble pie!!  Can't believe you did have OHSS and they weren't monitoring you!!!  They best look after you from now on!!

twinkle - your head sounds ridiculous - like Amily's suggestion, think you should follow up on that!

jes - just what eveyone else said - look after YOU and the little oones!!!  I knoow you know it, just need that reassurance from us all as we all feel the guilt as you say!!!  hope we've given you enough reassurance

AFM - reports going well so far.  All math done, onto English, back to it tomorrow!
xx


----------



## wobs

Amily - that's great news re: FET on NHS.  Am 21 embies.... good stuff... 

Jes - tv vegging much more appealing.

Aubergine - well done on getting all maths done.

I am officially bored of writing reports.  Think mine will be the worst ever this year.  A serious amount of find/replace!!   

Twinkle - sorry school is rubbish.  I too have a new HT whose ideas are not always the best....     Can't they sit on top of each other then   

Had enough now of school work.  Off for a stroll before tea
Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amily - that does seem really poor that they weren't monitoring you for OHSS.  I am currently very high risk for it (over 40 follies) and the hospital have been amazing - constantly monitoring me and letting me know about each stage and process. I hope you only need 1 FET to get your BFP!

Jes - I agree with the girls - rest, rest, rest!  You have precious cargo on board.  I am the worst person to give this advice as I have taught with an impacted wisdom tooth, severe endo cramps and an appendix that was hours away from bursting!  However, since TX I have realised that my body and our dream of a baby is far more important than any job.Hope you stop feeling bleurgh and haven't been marking too hard!

Hi to everyone else - hope you are enjoying your half term.

AFM - I'm in for EC tomorrow and as you can see above, I have over stimulated slightly!  Had 13 follies on Friday and 40+ by Monday!  However, eostrogen levels are a normal rate so they are happy to proceed with EC, just need to be monitored and will probably have to have my embies frozen if I produce lots of eggs.


----------



## Cuthbert

Jes, just like everyone else I think that you should stop worrying about school and concentrate on by far the most important thing for you and DH at the moment. I know how dedicated you are, but school will survive without you and those babies are your number one priority. On a separate note, I love your photo and can't wait to see more piccies!


----------



## aubergine07

Kernow Lou - good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Amily

Thanks Kernow Lou. Yes, I had 44 follies. I hope you are OK. Good luck with EC! Your hospital sounds a whole lot better than mine...


----------



## Jinglebell

Twinkle - I'm right there with you - no half term for me either!    

J x


----------



## wobs

Kernow Lou - good luck for EC and make sure you rest up afterwards

Jinglebell - hi; sorry to see you signature   

Best get on with reports....am using avoidance strategies
Wobs


----------



## jes4

Morning, 

Kernow-lou - good luck for EC today   

Amily - good news about your FET's. We had huge numbers of frosties frozen on day 1 after OHSS scuppered our first IVF attempt. We thawed 6 for the first FET - all thawed ok, and had 2 clear front runners on day 3, went for 9 on the 2nd FET in the hope of getting to blast, but only 3 survived the thaw so ended up thawing a couple more, and again ended up with a couple of front runners on day 3. I very much followed the embryoligists advice, and was reassured by the fact that we could always thaw more if we needed to (as we did on the 2nd FET) 

Thanks to everyone for your reassurances (and bossy words   ) re work! I know me and the babies come first, but just needed to hear it from other people i think!  My day of rest  yesterday turned into day of major sickness and spent most of it in bed. Waiting to see how breakfast goes down today.......

Must also crack on with reports   

jes XXX


----------



## wobs

Jes - hope you are feeling better now & breakfast has stayed put.   

Am BORED with reports.  Still have done a few more....

Best get on I suppose!!!
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thanks, Jes. Hope you are now feeling better.
The consultant said I could not do what you suggest ie thaw some more later. He said that would leave them with embies at different stages. I would imagine they might do so if there were no viable contenders after thaw, though.I will ask again. They want to go to blast. Your second time, did you end up with embies at different stages?
Your photo is lovely!


----------



## aubergine07

jinglebell


----------



## jes4

Reports are sooooooooo dull!!! Done 4 this morning! Determined to make up for the fact that I've had a couple of days off doing them due to feeling rough. Feeling better today - now just eating everything in sight 

Amily - my clinic didn't have a problem with thawing more and as far as I know it didn't mean they were at different stages. They called me just after they'd thawed the first lot and told us the news that thaw rate hadn't been good and did we want to try a couple more. They then called me back within about half hr to say what had happened to the extra two. Guess they were thawed so close to each other that it didn't leave a significant gap in timings. 

Hi to everyone else 

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

That's great jes. Thanks. Armed with that info, I will check before we start. How long after they thawed firsyt lot did they contact you? Was it the same day? If so, I am sure I can push for that. Thank you.


----------



## jes4

Amily- from what they said on the phone it was straight after they'd tried to thaw them. Good luck with your clinic!!! X


----------



## Amily

Thanks, jes. Will discuss it. We are thinking of going for 6 the first time. Have to get through the first barrier of whether they let me go for DR this time first...all depends whether there are any cysts though I don't think cysts are that relevant as we have the embryos already.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi all,

I recently joined the site and came across this group tonight, hope it's OK to join you all?

Been teaching at present school for 6 years now and they've been great about the treatment. Headteacher and a few other select staff know. DH works at the same school so it would have been too difficult to both get time off together without SLT knowing why.

Our first ICSI attempt in Jan-Mar was sadly BFN but I'm just about to do my trigger injection in preparation for the next EC on Tuesday morning! It's nice when it's the last injection!

Katie x


----------



## Amily

Hi Katie
 Welcome along!
Good luck with EC on Tuesday!


----------



## aubergine07

Hey everyone - so those of you who had half term did you have a good one?  I was up to my eyeballs in reports - except for the avoidance strategies!  FF, washing up, sitting in the sun!!!

Kenrow - how did EC go?  Yo've not been on since, so hope all ok.

Welcome Katie - hope EC goes well tomorrow!

Wobs & Jess - you get your reports done?

Well 7 weeks 'till summer, and 1 week 'till I start DRing - count down begins!!


----------



## Faithope

Morning!

7 days til I start D/r ing!!

I will catch up later as I am going to Dudley today with YR5 and YR6 to go to the Black Country Musuem, can't wait! I love the Victorians!  

Big hello to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

Sorry I haven't been on for a while - will explain all after personals.

Welcome Katie - my situation seems very similar to yours - my DH also works in the same school as me and we found it hard to not tell people why we were both off.  We ended up being very honest and it turned out my headteacher also had fertility problems so was very understanding.  Hope EC goes well today!

FaithHope - I'm very jealous of your school trip - I love Victorians too so sounds like great fun!

Amily - have you decided how may you are going to have thawed yet?  I never thought of needing a big batch - thought they could just sort one or two out for you!  We learn a lot us FF ladies don't we?

Aubergine - hope you spent more time in the sun than marking reports!

Jes - how are you feeling?  Hope you're not too  exhausted.

AFM - had 26 eggs collected on Wednesday so was very sore and swollen.  All have been doing well and by day 3 they decided to freeze 7 embryos and keep the remaining 7 fresh.  ET was meant to be yesterday but due to large amount of eggs I have been monitored every other day.  They did a scan before ET and I had a large amount of fluid between my ovaries so have been diagnised as having OHSS.  I have had 3 remaining collapsed blastocysts frozen and will be having FET in July - is that the same time as you Amily?
I've got a follow up appointment next Thursday - does anyone have any ideas what I should be asking?

Hope everyone else is well and the first week back isn't too hard.

Lou x


----------



## jes4

Hi all, 

Kernow lou - sorry to hear you're ET had to be cancelled. Having had OHSS in the past i know how disappointing it is and also how uncomfy you'll be feeling     
As for your follow up, when i had mine i just wanted to know the procedure for FET (ie drugs, timescale ) and how many they would recommend thawing, succcess rates for FET etc. HOpe the OHSS isn't making you feel too bad. Keep up with your fludis and any breathing difficulties, call your clinic asap! I ended up with fluid on my lungs and got admitted to hosptial a week after EC. Just make sure you look after yourself     

Wobs - how did your reports go? 

Faithope - hope the trip went well! Sounds like fun  

Aubergine - all those report avoidance tactics sound so familiar!!   My best one this half term was SLEEEEEEPPPP!

Hi Katie & welcome! looking forward to getting to know you!  

Hi everyone else!!

AFM the return to work has been tough going as i knew it would be, not helped by throwing up all day yesterday. Anyway, after speaking to my head she has agreed for me to work Mon-Wed,  until i'll be 20 weeks when my consultant has recommended i can get signed off sick. It's such a relief as i was really worried about how i'll cope. Am soo tired, stil suffering bad sickness and my back is bad too now. At least me and the bubbas will get a bit of rest time at the end of the week, ready to recuperate for the following week. 

Anyway, got most of my reports done - still got levels and such like to add on to them, but the bulk of them are done. Thank goodness!!!

Am off on a leadership conference tomorrow - now i bet that will be thrilling   

jes XXX


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all of your welcomes, had 9 eggs collected this morning and feel OK but am sat in bed with plenty of paracetamol beside me and a hot water bottle! Feel a bit like I've been punched in the stomach a lot but it's bearable. 

9 eggs is exactly the same as my first ICSI cycle but I was actually a bit disappointed. I know that's a decent number and it is the quality not the quantity that matter but as the first cycle didn't work I was hoping for a couple more. In the first cycle two blastocysts were transferred but none were strong enough at day 5 to freeze.

Have to make the call to find out how many have fertilised at 9am tomorrow so keeping my fingers crossed.

I look forward to getting to know you all too,

Katie xx


----------



## twinkle123

Just typed a huge message and my computer randomly decided to shut itself down!  Really need to get it fixed!!!  Here's the short version:

Katie - glad to hear you're feeling okay after your EC. I used to get over 30 follicles and a huge amount of eggs but they were never great quality.  Get a lot less eggs now but they're so much better quality.  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow   

Jes - good news that you'll be allowed to work 3 days a week.  At least you'll get time at the end of the week to take it easy   

Kernow lou - sorry to hear your ET has had to be cancelled.  Know exactly how you feel.  I've had OHSS twice now.  The first time I had my ET cancelled completely and the 2nd, they froze everything and had my transfer a few months later. It's so disappointing though but deep down you'll realise it's for your own good   

Had a follow-up consultation today and I've been recommended to get my thyroid checked.  Can't decide how I feel about it.  At least if something shows up then I might have some sort of explanation for all my failed cycles.  Just means that my ET will need to be postponed slightly while they get my thyroid level down to below 2.  Know idea what it means though!!!   

Anyway, better go and pack my school bag for tomorrow!
x


----------



## hutchess

Phew!

Hello ladies... Have finally taken the plunge and come back on here! Starting again at the end of the month and having to face up to all this again. 

Haven't read through the previous posts cos there are too many, but hope you are all well and looking forward to the hols! Can't believe that it is only 2nd day of a 7 weeker!

Love to all
X


----------



## Amily

Hi Kernow Lou
Yes, same as me most probably. I am going for a scan in a fortnight to see if I have any cysts and if not am OK to start DR. Otherwise have to wait another month. Sorry to hear your situation - I remember that painful feeling all too well. Hope you feel better soon.    I am glad you were monitored properly. I wasn't at all! Have not decided how many embies to thaw: maybe 6. Don't want to waste a single one though...

Good luck for the news tomorrow, katie!  

Welcome back hutchess!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Morning everyone,

Phoned the clinic this morning and had some good and not so good news. 

Good news:
4 of the 9 eggs have fertilised normally - yipee!   
I don't feel too bad (physically) today  

Not so good news:
2 other eggs are only at 1 cell stage and are unlikely to progress to 'normal' and continue dividing  
3 didn't fertilise at all, bye bye tiny eggs  
I am struggling to find positive thoughts

The embryologist said the team had dicussed us this morning and they think a possible reason why fewer fertilised than last time (7/9 fertilised in cycle 1) could be that I had less stimulant drugs this time round and my oestrodial levels were lower. 

As long as the fertilised eggs keep dividing well the embryo transfer is most likely to be day 3, Friday. 

I know I should be pleased that we have 4 doing OK but I do feel quite disappointed as I hoped for more. I also know it's the quality that counts rather than the quantity, but I think if there were more I would feel more confident. My warped logic tells me that if the strongest 2 blastocysts didn't implant last time then why would day 3 embryos implant this time?

Sorry for the negativity, hopefully the four we have will continue to do well by tomorrow and I'll be able to relax a bit more,

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Keep positive Katie       4 good embies is better than lots of useless ones.  I know it's said all the time and I don't usually believe it when others say it to me (!) but it only takes 1...
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just your friendly mod sticking her head round the corner!   

Katie, sending you huge hugs.  I had 4 follies and only 2 eggs, one survived fertilisation and was transferred back and the result is having her afternoon nap upstairs!  She is proof that it does only take one.  

There are so many factors that could influence whether we get a BFP or a BFN, even good old fashioned luck plays a part, so as hard as it is, you can´t compare one cycle with another (and I am a fine one to talk, I did exactly that during my IUI´s!   ).  

Sending you lots of                        

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks Sue and twinkle, I know you're both right and I would say exactly the same to anyone else. Just had a text from DH saying "we've got to keep our fingers crossed for our fab four!" It did make me   and that's how I'll think of them now!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

Katie - you could have hundreds of eggs and they might not be any good.  Our 1st round we had 14 eggs and only 1 made it to day 5.  Fingers crossed for your fab four!

Twinkle - I have an underactive thyroid so if you want to PM me and ask questions, I would be more than happy to help.  My level was too high after my 1st round of tx and I'm sure was a major factor in our BFN.

Amily - Fingers crossed there are no cysts in there and they can get started with your FET as soon as possible.

Jes - you really have been through the mill.  Glad you are down to a part time timetable and hope that you begin to feel better soon.

Hi to everyone else.  Not much to report as I am off work at the moment and bored stiff - I'm not used to having so little to do!!

Lou x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks Lou xx

Jes it's good to see you're being allowed to reduce your days at work. I think teaching is one of those professions that non-teachers don't really understand. So much energy goes into each day and what starts out a a straightforward day can actually turn into a nightmare very quickly!

Katie x


----------



## Amily

Thanks, Lou. Waiting for the Monday after next with fingers crossed.....

I agree, Katie, teaching is so much more tiring! It is pretty full-on all the time.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Been busy on here.  I've been struggling to get through the week. Half term weeks are much quieter for me    ...Am already exhausted and suffering from headaches   ... ho hum....

Hi Katie - 4 is great.  good luck   

Lou - sorry to hear re: the OHSS (been there - not nice), but as the others say a FET is much easier and your E2 levels will be lower which should help implantation. 

Jes- great news re: working Mon-Weds.  Hope you are having a nice rest today!

Twinkle - good plan to get your thyroid tested.  There are so many different tests!!!

Hutchess - hi

Hi Amily & Aubergine & anyone else I've missed (sorry!)

Best go to work I suppose  
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies  

I will do a proper catch-up later xxxx

AFM I am getting fed up at work-I want to talk to management about how I will be feeling next week onwards as I start sniffing, but they are always busy   I feel like not working so hard then they might notice me. I plan to get signed off very soon, then they will miss me.....  

Anyway, hope you all have a good day, will be back later xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope - don't despair  put yourself first and if you need to be signed off sooner rather than later then do it. I think we're all guilty of worrying that school / classes / kids won't cope without us from time to time but they always do. 

AFM - my fab four are still going     !!!

I hate having to call for updates, it's one of the worst bits; so nerve wracking!

3 have split to 2 cells and 1 has got to the 3 cell stage. They didn't give me a grading for them but said they expect between 2-4 cells on day 2. ET tomorrow, just waiting to hear what time. Hopefully they'll have 4 good ones to choose from. We haven't decided whether we want 1 or 2 tranferred. Well I say that, but DH wants 2 and I'm tempted too as its our last funded cycle but I am concerned about the risk of a multiple pregnancy. So many decisions to make. I'm sure we'll be guided by the embryologist tomorrow though. 

Am feeling more pain today compared to yesterday which is strange. Nothing unbearable, more like some strong period pain and some shooting pains down there. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK,
Katie x


----------



## Lins74

Good Morning Ladies

Can I join you please, i have been stalking on this thread for a while but do most of my posting on the Barts thread.

I'm a secondary school teacher teaching Child Care to year 10 - 11 and the Diploma in Child Care and Education to years 12 - 13, so surrounded by babies and chldren talk etc every day!

I'm waiting for AF to arrive, got my first scan next tuesday and will hopefully start Menopuar an steriods.

Hugs to all
Lindsey xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all. Can't stop as it's lunchtime and I'm expecting 2 girls to come in and rehearse their duet for the prizegiving.  Must be nice to be in a job where you actually get a whole hour to yourself!   

Katie - excellent news on the fab four.  Loads of luck for tomorrow, not that you'll need it!   

Welcome Lins. Looking forward to getting to know you   
x


----------



## jes4

Hello everyone   

Lins - hi and welcome

Katie -      for your fab four!! Hope ET goes well tomorrow. 

Faithope - i agree with what Katie has says and if you need to be signed off then just do it. I've put myself first for the first time in a very long time on our last cycle and with this PG and it seems to be paying off. 

Hi wobs - sorry you're suffering with those pesky headaches again   Hope you feel better soon.  I've had a good rest today thanks. Slept all morning and then i've managed to do some phonics and reading planning once i got up. I had a horrid head this morning and felt really dizzy but a few hours extra kip has made all the difference. Still a bit spaced out but know if i'd been in work i'd be really suffering by now. I've got a load of leadership stuff to get on with tomorrow as well,  and need to finalise my reports, so its not like i'm sitting around doing nothing!!!

Welcome back Hutchess!!

Hi Amily, Twinkle, Kernow Lou, aubergine, jingle, and anyone i've missed!!!

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

Hi 

*Jes4*  thanks hun-I can't imagine having to work while carrying 3 babies 

*Lins* Welcome 

*katiedoll*  of course they will manage without me  you know what it's like though-I worry that they will think I am taking an extended holiday rather than self-injecting, shoving bullets up my ****, having a bloated tum and generally feeling   so I wanted to tell them what I am going through  Sounds like you have some front-runners there hun, like you I haven't decided how many to put back although DH is wanting 2 put back  we get that choice xx

*big hello to aubergine, wobs, amily, kernow lou, twinkle and hutchess*


----------



## Jinglebell

Hey lins - nice to see you!    Was thinking the other day you might teach one of my dance teachers' daughter as she's at yours.  Hope things are going okay.    

Hello all.  Been lying low for a while.  Am all fine, but want a bit of a tx break for now.  Am still keeping up though.  Am having a v quiet week as only 3 lessons.  Yes, I realise you now all hate me.  My AS kids are back next week though so it gets busy again.  

Hope you are all well.

J x


----------



## wobs

Hi Ladies

Jinglebell - am not surprised you want a break     at least you have age on your side, so when you are ready you can try again...Like the sound of the 3 lessons - however I think we all know it's not always like that...but enjoy it while you can   

Faithope...as the others say get signed off when you want you.  You may be surprised and actaully feel ok during down regging - I know thank goodness I have always felt ok ish

Lins - hi 

Twinkle -what's a lunch 'hour' -surely it's a lunch 10 minutes?

Katie -hoping those 4 continue    

Hi Amily, Kernow Lou, Aubergine and Hutchess

Hi Jes - hope you got the leadership stuff done.  It's always nice to have a bit of time to do these things.  During my DH time I always seem to get interrupted and have to end up sorting out behaviour issues etc!! GRRRRR

Shattered.
Off for early tea & bed
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Welcome Lins  

Faithope, I think you should email your post below (complete with smilies) to your management! Sit back and watch their reaction  

Wobs sorry you're suffering with headaches. I found headaches the worse side effect whilst on the drugs  

Just been (mock) arguing with DH about whether our fab four are John, Paul, George & Ringo (his idea) or Gary, Mark, Jason and Howard (my idea!). I am supposed to be seeing Take That next Wednesday but not too sure whether I ought to go... It'll be 5 days after the ET so I think as long as I feel OK and take it easy when I'm there it should be all right but then if its a BFN again I know I'll scrutinise everything I've done and wonder if I should have done things differently. Any advice?

Twinkle, wobs & faithope thanks for your   for my ET, getting quite excited now but am still quite uncomfortable from EC so think it may not be painless as it was when I had  day 5 transfer before.

Night all xx


----------



## Amily

Katiedoll, go and see Take That!!   Just no crowd surfing! Good luck for ET!!    
 Hi jinglebell! Was supposed to have a quiet week this week as AS lot off, but instead have been tutoring a sixth former for about 5-6 hrs per day so he passes a language exam on Saturday. It will still take a modern-day miracle. Today I handed him a worksheet and said, 'Look at the graph in the middle of the page.' He turned the worksheet over to look at the back!  
  and welcome, Lindsey!


----------



## Lins74

Hi Ladies
Thanks for your warm welcomes.  Hi Jinglebell how are you hun?
It quiet here for me as most of my classes have finished, no classes today, just marking and then a visit at 1pm.
Still waiting for AF she was due on Sunday and no sign of her yet.  I'm bloated and tired don't remember feeling this shattered this early on before but then I normally have my treatments in the summer holidays so I'm off.  
Will start steriods on tuesday so will be even more tired.
Just hope AF starts soon.
Katiedolldoll - how are the fab four doing?
Who's expecting triplets?  Wow, how are you feeling?

Hugs to do, going to do a little AF dance in my class (not really)


Lindsey xx


----------



## jes4

Hi all!

Lins- I'm the one expecting triplets! Am 15 and a half weeks PG now and still suffering with bad sickness. Work was too much (y1 class!)  so they're letting me only do 3 day weeks until I get signed off at 20 weeks. I'm totally shattered all of the time! Hope your af turns up soon. It's annoying how she keeps us waiting when we want her and them turns up when we don't isn't it!!!!!

Katie- hope Gary,Mark,Jason  and howard have done you proud today and ET goes well!! My view re the concert is that if you feel ok, then go and have a good time!!!! 

Wobs- hope you got a good sleep last! Didn't get as much work done yesterday as I wanted and today I'm struggling with sickness again.... Hope I perk up bait this afternoon and can crack on with stuff! 

Jingle-Hope you're enjoying your quiet week , make the most of it! Tx break sounds like a good idea. We had 7 months between last cycle and recent one and it did me the world of good. I rediscovered my social life and hooked up with old friends that I'd neglected. Put me in a much more positive frame of mind for going again!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Lins74

Hi Jes4

I can imagine you are shattered, Year 1 is exhausting, I used to be a Nursery Teacher so I know what you mean, its full on.
Will you find out what you are having?
So much for my quiet morning marking 10 of my Year 11s have been sat in my room for the last two hours doing some last minute panic revision they have their exam this afternoon.  3 of them are coming back to me in September to do the 6th form course.

Lins
xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Afternoon ladies, 

Had two embryos transferred today, DH has now named them Pip and Squeak!! One was 6 cell and one was 5/6 cells but although these are on the lower - average number of cells you'd hope to see on day 3 they are showing signs of compacting already which is good. 

It was quite funny at the clinic as the embryologist told us she's recently been on a course and some research was showing that the embryos that take a while longer to get going and divide seem, more often, to be girls. She said this after saying that ours had been slower than in our last cycle but were now doing better. DH looked as if he was about to faint as we'd just agreed to have two tranferred. I think the thought of being outnumbered by girls was overwheming; so much so he gave his wrong date of birth and had to be questioned again!

Glad to be taking it easy at home but a bit sad to miss school today. It is our year 11's last day and they've had their leavers assembly and their prom is tonight. 

Lins what subject do you teach?
Jess & Amily I think you're right about the concert. I'm not driving and have seated tickets so there's no reason for me to get too tired out! Pip and Squeak need educating in pop music anyway!

Love to everyone x


----------



## wobs

hey ladies
made it to the end of the week!!!  SOooooo exhausted.  

Katie - as they say as long as you're not crowd surfing!!    

Jes - hope the sickness stops soon - have you been given any indication how long it will last?

Lins - panic revision sounds fun!

Amily - tutoring sounds v intense.  Let's hope it helped him; sure it did.  Amusing story re: graph.  I thought it was just my infants that didn't listen!!!   

Enjoy the weekend
WObs


----------



## Amily

I am SOOO knackered...21 hrs of teaching the same sixth former this week. He has his exam tomorrow. Hurray! No more intensive tutoring.
Katiedoll: funny about your Dh's reaction! Glad to hear the transfer went well. Best wishes to Pip and Squeak!!
Hope AF turns up v soon, Lindsey!
Jes4: hope you feel less sick (or sick less!) soon! Yes, I can see that a 5-day week might be a bit much. I would imagine a 3-day week is too!


----------



## aubergine07

Hello everyone!!  Lots been going on since I was last on this thread!!

Katiedoll - congrats on being PUPO.  Hope pip and squeak are settling in well! 

Wobs - agree with you to wahey its the weekend.  Though sadly I have to work quite a bit - finish off reports, optional sats marking, levels grr its never ending!

Jess - I know I knew you had triplets, but, for some reason thought it was twins!  Silly me!  Hope you're feeling better, and can relax over the wknd!

Lins - welcome!  I hope its not too hard for you in your job alongside your tx  

hello amily, faithope, jinglebell, twinkle, oh and hello again hutchess!

AFM - found out I'm teaching yr 3 next year, which I'm really pleased about.  Been teaching year 5 for the last 3 years, so looking forward to a change.  Any other primary teachers found out their fate for next year??  Start DR on Monday!


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies 

*aubergine* thats great news you have Yr3 next year-I am hoping I am for a class in yrs 1-4, I have written it down for management, just hope they take notice!

*Amily* Good Morning 

*wobs* I am with you on the exhaustion front-tired is not the word! 

*katiedoll* Pupo    for you xx

Hi to *lins and jes* 

AFM I spoke to my Head yesterday and showed him the side effects to the sniffing. I know I don't have to but I wanted them to know that if I make mistakes, theres a reason behind it. So he said 'you aren't the first to go through IVF here and you won't be the last'  erm yeah I know that but we all cope differently and I don't care how anyone else might have coped in the past-I am the only one going through it now in my work place. I understand what he meant, I just want some support.

Roll on Tuesday when I take my first steps towards my baby


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope
Well done on speaking to your (unsympathetic) head. I can just imagine what mine would be like. He would run a mile in horror! roll on Tuesday!!
Have to take Humira again and not best pleased. £750. So expensive! Plus seems a really hardcore drug. Still, I didn't keel over last time so should be OK! All worthwhile if I get that BFP!

Respect to you ladies teaching the little ones. I don't know how you do it. I can't deal with little ankle biters! Give me a surly teenager any day! I am surly too so we get on well...usually.


----------



## Lins74

Morning Girls

How is everyone today?  AF finally arrived on Saturday by Friday I had convinced myself tx wasn't working and I was going through the menopause but thankfully she turned up on Saturday, TMI - very heavy and clotty,  but then it is a week late.  First scan tomorrow so hopefully I can start Menopuar and start the real bit.  Feeling very emotional and tired, so wish I wasn't at work, at least I'm off tomorrow all be it I've got to go to London etc.
Roll on the next few weeks and then I can have a break and hopefully this will be the last one.

faithope - some people don't get it do they, and unless you've experienced it you can't understand it, also every cycle is different so you were good to tell him.  He needs to support you.  Can you think about being signed off if it gets too much?  I'm taking it day by day, aothough saying that I could of done with today off and here I am waiting for my Year 10 class to arrive, 4 minutes to go....

Hugs to everyone

Lins xxx

Argh - they're here HELLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi all, hope you're all doing OK?

Thanks for the good luck posts and for welcoming Pip & Squeak. I hope they've begun to implant now as it's 3dp day 3ET so I think it should be about now.

Lins you did make me laugh reading your comment about year 10   I've been really lucky this year and have only taught year 11-13 so even if I was back at work now I'd only have year 12 lessons for a fortnight. Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

AFM - ventured out on my own for the first time since EC today (that sounds really sad doesn't it!) drove to a nearby town for a potter around the shops but was knackered after an hour! Popped to the supermarket for a few bits and when I got home DH was here (had come home early as a surprise only to find an empty house) and I burst into tears worrying that I'd been carrying bags that were too heavy! A few twinges and aches around the ovary area and the bloatedness has returned. Bit of a negative head on today but hopefully that will clear soon.

Katie xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

Katie - congrats on Pip and Squeak being on board.  I would have done exactly the same as you in regards to the shopping as my DH will go spare if I dare to do anything above lift the remot to change the channel!  Glad you got out but sorry you're feeling sore.  Take it as a good sign that your body wants this to work and is telling you to rest and relax.

Lins - glad the AF has arrived - mine was 2 weeks late on my last tx - it drives you a bit mental doesn't it?!  You made me laugh about your Y10s!  I had my 1st day back today and was 'warmed up' by bottom set Y10s squabbling and fighting!  It was like I'd never left!

Faithope - sorry about your head teacher.  At the end of the day, if you need to the time off, you take it.  The Dr.s and Nurses always say every cycle is different, therefore every patient is different.  I reacted dramatically to the hormones this time around and luckily was on half term as all I could do was sleep and feel sick.  Hope things get better. x

Hi to everyone else and hope work has been ok today for you all.  I'm knackered and only taught two lessons today.  Have a big assembly to do tomorrow for a reading project I set up - hate getting up in front of the kids in that context - makes me a bit nervous and I end up saying really silly things in front of senior management!!

Lou x


----------



## Amily

Ah, Year 10...yikes! Not greatly fond of year 10. Was told today that a computer had spontaneously wiped someone's prep. How terrible! Must have been annoying for him...unless of course that was a complete   lie!
Hope your first day back went OK, Kernow Lou.
  to everyone.
My scan is on Monday...fingers crossed no cysts and can start DR.


----------



## Faithope

Morning ladies 

*Lins*  thanks hun, yeah I will take time off if I find it too much xxx hope you are ok? xx

*Kernow lou* Thanks  you are right, we are all unique, I think his reaction was what I was expecting, I am going through adoption aswell so have had two mornings off to see the Social Worker, so I probably an inconvenience to him at the mo  sod it xxxx  with your assembly

*Good morning to you allxxx*

AFM I just did my first sniffs  so I am on the rollercoaster of ICSI 

Got good news from my SENCO yesterday and I asked where will I be in september (although not set in concrete)-she said she has an idea for me and that is to work 1:1 again with a yr 1 child who has autism and ADHD!! I am very happy with that and makes me feel great that they think I can deal with a child with those challenges


----------



## Lins74

Hi Girls

Wow what a day yesterday, went for scan, had two doctors scanning me and boy did they hurt.  Turned out I've got lots of cysts and a large fibroid but fibroid on outside of womb.  Had to have blood taken to see if cysts were active.

Got a call at 4.30 to say cysts not producing hormones so to strat Menopuar, Steriods and told to aslo start baby aspirin.

Got scans booked for next Wed and Fri with possible egg collect the foloowing monday.  Its all so quick.

I am sooo tired though, DH mentioned how shattered I am and I reminded him this is the first time I have ever had treatment during term time I've always had it during the holidays before.  I am glad next week is broken up a little at least I can have a bit of a lay in and rest although things will be manic now getting everything ready to finish next Thursday.

faithipe - how are you doing hun? x
KenrowLou - how did the assembly go? x
Katiedolldoll - hows the 2WW going hun x

Hugs to everyone

Lins
xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Lindsey
Congrats on proceeding to Menopur! Sorry you're feeling tired and hope you manage to get some rest  
Hi Faithope
That's good news re work! Sounds challenging.


----------



## wobs

Hi
Just coming on to say hi   
Sorry no time for personals
Hope all going well for those cycling
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Good Morning ladies 

*lins* Hi, I am doing fine thanks, sniffing is going ok, I want to sneeze as soon as it hits the back of my nose  having to hold me nose  Sorry to hear you are shattered, I am too 

*Amily* Thanks hun  I just hope that it happens now as I am excited about it  How are you? xx

*Wobs* Morning 

Something to make you laugh.... Child: Do you own a company? Me: No why do you ask that? Child: What do you do for a job then? I have worked in the same class as this child for 3 years..........


----------



## Lins74

Morning Girls

I need some advice girls.

One my first two goes of ICSI aged 32 and 33 I had a day three transfer, on both occasions I got to OTD one BFN and one BFP which ended up Ectopic.
On my last go aged 36 I had day five transfer, I only made it a week before I started bleeding.
I really feel in my heart of heart that this should be my final go, I don't think I can put myself through this any more. (I might change my mind) Anyhow, what do you think should I speak to Barts and say unless things are absolutely fanstastic I would really rather have a day three transfer or should I just trust them.
My day five embryos weren't very strong by the time they got them back in me.
I asked my DH and he was totally usless and said I need to do what the hospital suggest and I kill the embryos if they are back to soon, this really hurt me. I am on steriods this time so hopefully by the time they are back my killer cells will be sleeping!

Please all advice is much apprepricated.

Hugs to all
Lindseyxx
[/quote]


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, 
OMG Take That are amazing!!!! Sorry, had to get that one out of the way! Went to see them last night so am still in bed now at midday as I got home at 1am but it was so worth it! Had a niggly pain in my right ovary area throughout yesterday but it feels OK today.   it was the embryo(s) implanting as it would be about the right time. 

Lins - I had a day 5 transfer on my first cycle and it didn't work. We had 9 eggs, 7 fertilised and by day 4 3 were still going very strong. By day 5 though two were better than the other one but they'd all slowed down a fair bit. The one that wasn't transferred was not good enough for freezing on day 6. 
This time 1 had 9 eggs but only 4 fertilised. 2 were transferred on day 3 as the clinic did not want to risk going to day 5 and there be no embryos left. I don't test until next Wednesday so who knows if it's worked this time! 
We have always trusted the clinic and gone on their advice. They're the experienced ones and the embryologists want the best possible outcome. I think you should discuss your thoughts with them but if I was in your shoes I will be guided by them. As for your DH saying you kill them   naughty man   Hope you're doing OK.   

Good luck to all who have started their cycles now, you're on your way!!!

Katie xx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Katie - glad you enjoyed take that!  sounds good

Lins - well....it's such a tricky one this & everyone (including different drs) have a different opinion on this.    On our first 3 cycles we did day 3 transfers.  On our last 3 cycles we have tried to get to blast - our clinic are of the opinion that they would be no better off inside me (think this depends on the clinic and their success rates with getting to blast etc...) and that if it was going to work it would regardless of day 3-5 transfer.  We wanted to try and find out whether it was the embryos stopping dividing or whether they were not implanting.  We have found out that we rarely get blasts, they mostly stop at day 3 - however we are working with a small number of eggs therefore the odds are less.  The only BFP we have had was from blasts (but it sadly didn't last).    We have taken the chance that we may not have embryos to transfer - but we decided we would prefer not to have the agony of the 2ww if it wasn't going to work anyway - indeed this has happened on 2 cycles - no transfer.  But I think you have to be very clear about how you feel about not having any embies to transfer.    For us, we decided that was ok but it is hard.
We are going to the ARGC in July for a consultation so it will be interesting to hear their take on it.
I think as Katie says you have to go with the experience of your clinic.  They are in the best position to tell you when to transfer them etc... and indeed the decisions might not be made until day 3.
Re: the bleeding - what luteal support did you have.  I always had this problem on my first 3 cycles and never made it to test day without bleeding.  However on the last ones I had progesterone & gestone.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

jes - hope you're not too exhausted!  Think these are your days at home - so hope you are recovering.

Off to check my reports!! It never stops does it
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Hi Ladies,

Its wierd to think, but after tomorrow, we only have 5 weeks left!  Twinkle, you must be less by now!

Lins - I agree with the other's advice, go with your clinic.  The one we are at for this cycle, Lister, push for blasts as they have stats saying higher rate of BFP.  But stats are just stats, and you can fall either side...  You clinic will probably take your history into account, and their own research.

Wobs - good luck with ARGC, I hear they can be full on!

Katiedoll - hope your embies are snuggling in well!

Faithope - sounds like you're getting on ok with sniffing.  I'm finding I'm wanting to sneeze too, and have done a few times, but I think by the time you do sneeze, the drugs have been absorbed into the back of your nose.

Amily - good luck for scan on Monday

AFM - dr going ok so far.  Got all my reports in finally - Wobs, good luck with yours!  Just got to get levels in now, but luckily head has given us 'till Monday now, so gives me some time over wknd.  Drinking lots of water, so think its warding off the headaches - been better this week then last week before I started!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi ladies, 

Just a quick post to say I hope you all have a good weekend. Hope the   clears up. 

AFM - feeling a bit rubbish today. Feel quite low and as if AF will start any minute   I don't test til Wednesday...please please please don't let this be the start of the end. 

Love and babydust to all  

Katie xx


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear you are feeling low, katiedoll.
Hang on in there!
PMA!       





Just been at school for leavers' party and one of my students asked me why I didn't have any children as all the other teachers my age did. Cheers for that.   Mind you, he said I must be about 32 so that's not bad as I have 6 years on that!


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Not long now Katie     

Hope everyone else doing ok.

Have finished my reports!!! WOOOOOOHOOOOOO

Having a day off today...a school free day - bliss!

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Well done on finishing those reports, wobs! I thought I had but we have just been told we have more sixth form ones to write   
Enjoy your day off! Off to take my Father out for lunch.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, 

So another week begins! Hope you all had nice weekends. I've got a few more days at home and am so bored now. Returning to work on Thursday but it should be fine. 1 day of lessons and then INSET on Friday and Monday as our school is close to Glastonbury so not only are the roads a nightmare but most of the kids go there instead of coming to school!

2 more sleeps until OTD (Wed 22nd) and I'm bricking it!   it works for us this time. Come on Pip & Squeak we want to you to stay all snuggled in as we want to meet you next year.

Katie xx


----------



## Lins74

Morning Girls

I have got my baseline scan tomorrow, I am shattered now, think Thursday will be my last day at school as I've got scan on Friday as well, hopefully egg collect early next week, I am so tired and don't know how to describe it really just uurgghh!!

Trying to get everything finished. Will see how I feel on Thursday as to whether or not I come in, only got one class I could do some preparaton at home.  Got to do walking duty at break and then a class at 1 then training for an hour.

Tummy feels tender now.

Sorry to moan, hope everyone is ok

love from 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

sorry to read you're feeling a bit rough Lindsey - not long to go until the EC though. Fingers crossed all goes well at your scans tomorrow and Friday  

OTD is tomorrow which seems to have crept up on me despite the last fortnight going at a snail's pace - strange how that happens! Had a yucky headache Sunday and Monday night and woke up with it this morning...just want tomorrow to come and go ASAP so the waiting is over!

Katie xx


----------



## Lins74

Katiedoll

Good luck for tomorrow, the 2ww does take for ever doesn't it. I've got everything crossed for you.

Big hugs

Lindsey xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Just nipping on quickly. Never seem to have time to post just now.  We've only got this week and next left before the holidays so should be winding down but seem to be as busy as ever.  Got to stay late tonight for a prizegiving as I've got pupils singing and playing at it.  The joys of being a music teacher!   
Only news from me is that my clinic wanted me to get a thyroid test before my FET to rule out any problems there.  Came back satisfactory today so at least we can get started straight onto my FET.  Was kind of hoping something might show up and maybe give some sort of explanation of 8 unsuccessful IVFs but obviously not!

Off to have my tea (pot noodle!) and get organised for tonight's shambles!  Not the performers - they're always good but the organisation of the whole prizegiving!
x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Unfortunately it is over for us. Had some brown blood (sorry if TMI) since Thursday but heavier and more red today. Tested tonight and negative. Phoned clinic this afternoon and the nurse said it did sound as if it was AF but to test in the morning anyway as that's the OTD. Absolutely gutted. 

We don't have any more funded cycles so need to save up a bit now. 

Good luck to the rest of you, I hope it works out for you xxx


----------



## aubergine07

Katiedoll -     sorry to hear your news.  Do still test in the morning though...

Twinkle - hope your prizegiving was fun!!  Pot noodle?  Naughty naughty!!

Hope everyone else is ok.  Am just waiting for AF to turn up.  Reckon am due tomorrow or Thursday, then a call to the clinic to book a scan and to start stims.


----------



## Amily

Katiedoll
I am really sorry to hear that. Do test tomorrow though. Sending you a big hug!

Sorry you are feeling knackered, Lindsey
Glad to hear that you can get going, twinkle.


----------



## Amily

Sorry...forgot to say... scan went fine and no cysts so have started DR now for FET. Nasty big injection my my rear was not much fun but it is nice not having to inject every day.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to say that I really hope that test is wrong Katie.  Thinking of you x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

It was BFN as expected so that's it for a while now. Good luck to everyone else still trying. xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

sending you huge hugs, Katie.  I am so sorry that it didn´t work out.   

Sue


----------



## jes4

Katie - so sorry it was bfn . Big hugs    

Amily- good luck with DR! 

Aubergine- did AF turn up?

Twinkle- hope your evening went well

Linz- how did you get on with your baseline scan?

Wobs- Congrats on finishing your reports. 

Hi to everyone else! I told my class I was PG yesterday! They were so excited. It was v sweet. I'm finding work a real struggle at the mo. But only a couple more weeks till I can get signed off! 

Hope summer term madness isn't stressing you all out just yet. Why is it always Sooooo busy this tine of year?!?

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Really sorry to hear that, katie.
Sending you


----------



## Lins74

Katiedoll - sending you big hugs xx
Jes - how are you feeling you must be exhausted xx

Afm - my lining was 10mm and I've got about 21 follicles in left 15,14,13,12,12 and 9 smallers one and on right 11,12,12,14 and 4 smallers ones so all looking good. I've taken today off school as I feel quite uncomfortable today to be honest. Only got one class today so don't feel too bad. 
Back to clinic tomorrow for another scan.

Got to make a nappy cake for a friend later.

Hugs to everyone 
Lindsey zxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Morning Ladies 

*Lins* Wow your lining is great and 21 follies 

*Katiedoll*  hun, nothing I say will make you feel better but am thinking of you xx

*jes* Did you tell them there is 3 in there??  summer madness-o yes, thats happening 

*aubergine* I'm waiting for my bleed too-I have been sniffing for 9 days now and I have no sign of bleed coming anytime soon 

*Amily* How are you hun? xx

*wobs*  xx

AFM I had a great day at work yesterday-I met the child I am going to be 1:1 with in september, he is a handful but I can't wait!! I also found out the two likely teachers I am going to be placed with and they are both brilliant teachers and very supportive     so I am really happy.

My DS is 13 tomorrow    I can't believe the time has gone so quick! I made his cake yesterday, going to decorate it tonight-army style  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Katie - so, so sorry.  Hope you are being looked after and are taking the time to get yourself back on track. x

Faithope - happy birthday to your son!  Glad you have got a good support team for next year.  I personally love the kids that are handfuls as I'm a bit of a glutton for punishment!

Jes - bet it was lovely to tell the kids!  I always get randomly asked every few months or so - think kids just reckon that if they ask enough times one day I'll say yes!  Best of luck for the remaining two weeks and hope that they go quickly.

Amily - great news about your scan.  Hope the DR goes well and you are PUPO very soon!

Lyns - great news about your follicles!  Hope there are lots of lovely eggs in there for you.

Hi to everyone else - so excited that there are only 4 weeks left of work!

AFM - have a scan on Saturday to check I am ovulatinig properly and if so I can have ET next Friday!  Also waiting to hear back about a brain scan, so I hope that that doesn't affect my chances - my body isn't exactly the best at doing what I need it to!

Anyone going on strike?  Our school is shutting but I'm not a member of NUT or ATL so I have to go in, but going to set my cover for time off I'm having after ET!

Lou x


----------



## aubergine07

Hi all,

Amily - glad you can get going for FET. It seems to have come round quickly!  Though I bet doesn't feel that way for you!

Lou - our school is closed, and am NUT so guess I'll be going on a march!

Faithope - good to hear your news, I can't keep up with the other thread, and think I always miss your updates!  So your waiting for AF too?  I was expecting mine yesterday or today, so I guess its not too odd that it hasn't.  When were you expecting yours?  Great news about your work for next year.

Lins - am I being stupid - what's a nappy cake?!?!?

Jes - no af yet, so hoping tomorrow!  Bet you can't wait until the being signed off!

Katie


----------



## Amily

I am with aubergine...what is a nappy cake??   

Faithope: glad work looks promising for next year.

Haven't heard anything about my school actually...will have to check!!

Kernow lou: good luck for the scan(s)   

Hope you're feeling Ok, Lindsey. Not long now!


----------



## Lins74

Morning girls

Getting ready for next scan feel bloated now so hopefully follies are growing beautifully!

A nappy cake - you get a cake board and about 20 nappies roll about 10 nappies up into cylinders secure with an elastic band make a circle out of them in the gap in the middle fill it with baby products etc, repeat with other nappies to make a second tier and put a teddy on top secure it all with ribbon. 

If you want to have a look look on my ******** page Lindsey Stanford 

Hugs to everyone 

Lindsey xx


----------



## Amily

Lindsey...never would have guessed that but it sounds fun! Good luck with your scan.

Am supposed to have a 'Healthcare at Home' nurse coming on Monday to administer intralipids but he/she hasn't bloomin' rung to confirm time. I have had them before and they ring the night before (Fri not Sun). The office is now shut for the weekend...aaaaaargh!   How do I know they are even turning up, let alone at what time? Makes me so angry...am stressing as I have to have humira injection on Sun night, intralipids on Mon am then get into school as soon as I can.


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - hope your nurse turns up tomorrow!  Hopefully you'll get a call in the morning first thing to confirm.

Only 4 weeks to go!! 

Went through my dates over the weekend, now that AF has showed, and its looking like ET might be in the last week of term    This is worrying me coz I really want to be there for the class and their last few days, even though I know its just lots of fun stuff and tidying up.  Thing is, I'm also moving class, so need to make sure that I have everything tidied up for the next teacher.  When I first started all this, I thought my 2ww was going to be the last 2 weeks of term.  How has it all slipped back so much?!?!? 

Last cycle I had 3 days after ET (1 was a Sunday) to rest, even though hospital said I didn't need to.  Not sure what to do this time.  Any advice?  I can try and et as much packed up the week before (but will probably have EC then anyway!)  Why isn't anything ever easy!!!

I've got my scan on Weds am, so will find out from my new clinic, Lister, what they advise...


----------



## Faithope

*Aubergine* Same here hun!!! I am due EC week starting 18th-school finishes 22nd so won't be in school, I worried for ages about it but at the end of the day, you can't control it unfortunatley  my AF is coming, sholud be here by wednesday  xxxx

Much love to you other ladies xxx


----------



## aubergine07

Faithope - that's right, I remember you saying now.  Are the school getting another SSA in to cover your work with the child you work with or is it being covered within the school?  I think I remember you saying you'd worked with the child for a few years as well.  I've only been with my class for the year!!  I just really don't want to leave them with a supply for their last couple of days!!  And there's this problem of moving classrooms.  Think I'm going to look around my class tomorrow and start packing things up slowly this week.  Maybe get a few kids to help at lunchtime...


----------



## Amily

Hello all
I managed to find the mobile number of the nurse who came last time and he phoned the one who is due tomorrow. He has since rung and confirmed he will be here tomorrow, so panic over! I have run out of excuses to make at work so am just going to ring in sick tomorrow morning and come in at lunchtime. Have never done that so feel very naughty. Managed to sneakily change lesson times so am not missing any classes.

Aubergine, it is so annoying not being able to control times. Could you go in over the summer and tidy up? I am sure there will be no sign of the next teacher till late August!! I would rest for 3 days, whatever the hospital say. We have invested so much in all this!!  

Faithope: hope    arrives soon. Mine should be another week or so.

We are all pretty much round the same time, this time!


----------



## Faithope

Morning       phew its Hot!!

*aubergine* My 1:1 is doing so well that I have been 'weened' off her/her off me since last week so transition is easier on her, so she doesn't need a replacement. I am sad about it but have decided to do a card for the class saying that I'm sorry that I can;'t be there to say goodbye and good luck. I have also got my 1:1 a set of books and a card, so will arrange for that to be given to her. Good idea about the tidying up-I have two boxes of resources etc that I have slowly been putting in another box that I know will be moved 

*Amily* It's great to be able to share this experiance with you all xxxxx

AFM AF arrived this morning but not 'full force' if you know what I mean  but will class this as day 1  Right off to work to swelter.......


----------



## twinkle123

Good morning everyone. Last week of term for me!  So glad!!!  I hear some of you might be forecast for 32 degrees today.  We're at 11 degrees with rain and mist! Ah well, at least I don't mind having to be inside.

Last week of term but so much to do in that time.  Don't seem to be any winding down all.  Doesn't help that we're putting in a 'vote of no confidence' about our faculty head this week.  Things can't continue the way they are.  We got this new guy last August.  He's a drama teacher (I'm music!), in his mid-20s, has the worst management skills ever, no people skills, doesn't follow any procedures/policies, does his own thing and does nothing whatsoever to support us.  So, we're telling him that his management (or lack of it!) skills are to be part of our agenda after the holidays and giving him a copy of what we'll be talking about at the end of this week.  Feel a bit guilty as he'll have it hanging over him during the holidays but we can't carry on like this!

Treatment wise - waiting for AF and then starting our FET.  Quite good that it'll work out during the holidays.  Also seeing a homeopath and healer so will see if that makes any difference.

Better go and do stuff....
x


----------



## Amily

Hi twinkle
This is the time when no half term is paying off for you!!   Waiting for AF too - started DR already though. That doesn't sound good - teaching is hard enough without having to put up with bad or non-existent management! In my first teaching post, the HOD wouldn't even let me in her classroom, spent no time with me at all, then went off sick and expected me to do all her work as an NQT. I left...
I am now in charge of my own little dept of just me. We never argue!  

Hi faithope
Glad to hear that AF has shown up!  

AFM: hooked up to intralipid drip. I have not one, but two nurses here as one is showing the other how to do it.

Wow, it's toasty out there!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Wow lots of posts to catch up with! On the count down to the summer holidays now and only 14 days left   I know that by next term my next cycle will be underway and that's a nice though. 

Aubergine - I took the whole 2ww off after my first 2 cycles but I'm not going to do that next time as I was so bored! I'll definitely stay off between EC and ET but I'll probably only have a couple of days off after ET. I really think you just have to play it by ear and see how you feel. Plan any work that needs doing if you do take the whole time off but then go back if you feel up to it / like it.

Twinkle - good luck with the issue with your faculty head. You guys have a lot of guts to address this, good on you. 

Faithope - glad to hear AF has arrived (not a sentence I'd usually write!!) good luck for the rest of your cycle 

xx


----------



## wobs

Just saying hi!
Have read, now need to get to work   
more later
Wobs


----------



## Lins74

Hi all

After an eventful few days egg collect scheduled for 9am Thursday. Just done my trigger injection all systems go now

Lindsey xx


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, good luck lins!    

I have 14 working days left - last day is 18th.  Just crawling through til then.    

J x


----------



## Amily

Good luck Lindsey!!
Still waiting for AF so can get on with oestrogen. Can anyone remember approx how long the oestrogen tablets are taken for for FET? DH has a week off work 9-16 July and we're hoping to go away somewhere.
Never get a 'proper' holiday as all holidays are taken yp with treatment!  

Hello all! Our school roof was struck by lightning today, just above my classroom. Shall I take that as an omen??


----------



## Katiedolldoll

good luck lindsey   xx


----------



## jes4

Hi all!!

Linds- good luck for tomorrow  

Twinkle- hope last week of term is flying past quickly and you'll soon be on your hols. 

Amily- think I took the tabs for FET for about 2 weeks. I know what you mean about holidays. It's been ages since we've had proper time away  

Jingle- keep going Hun!! Not long really till the hols. 

Faithope & Aubergine- yourenot the only ones who will miss the end of term. I'm due to be signed off from next Thursday. Feel really sad about not being with my class at the end and I'm so not ready to leave yet - in my head anyway. But physically really been struggling last couple of weeks so I know it's the right decision. I took time off for our last cycle and it certainly paid off for us this time!!

Wobs- hi!! Hope you're not working too hard  

Hello to everyone else! That's me done for this week, thank goodness! Am totally shattered! Only 3 days left in total. And I'm so disorganised. Had to sort my cupboard and need to be mostly moved out by next wed. It's so not going to happen!!!! The stuff I've thrown out already - some if it was from 10 years ago! I must stop hoarding stuff!!! 

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Good luck with your last few days, Jes...you'll be able to put your feet up and think triplet thoughts then! Thanks - 2 weeks would work out fine!


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks for your thoughts ladies.  

Had my scan yesterday and have started stimming.  If everything goes to plan, then I have EC in 2 weeks, then probably ET 3 days later (if same as last cycle, though clinic want to puch for blasts)  Guess I just have to go with the flow...

Jess - enjoy your last with days!

Lindsey - hope EC went well today

Amily - AF arrived?

Anyone else on strike?  Our school is closed today.  Its such a complicated issue - can actually see both sides of the arguement, but off on a march anyway!  Then going to a gig in Hyde Park. Bit worried about being out all day as how am I going to drink enough water as won't be near loos    Funny what you think about!!


----------



## Cuthbert

Jes, hope that the last week goes well. You need the rest so don't feel bad about giving up work. I'm smiling about the resources from 10 years ago - 10 years ago I was about to go through EC and I was working with a lovely Reception teacher.   


Hope everything went well today, Lindsey.


----------



## Lins74

Hi girls

I got 13 eggs had sedation but was awake and aware of whole thing. Came home
Three hours later and been in bed ever since sleeping feel quite sore now. My left ovary had the most eggs but that one was hidden behind womb so doc was quite brutal. Just got to wait for the call in the morning now.

Lindsey xx


----------



## wobs

Lindsey     
Jes - great news on only have a few days left!  Enjoy the sorting!!!  It's a nightmare isn't it!!  I'm a hoarder too   

Hi everyone else
School too busy   
Roll on the hols
Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

Excellen news Lindsay. That's a good amount of eggs you've got. Lots of luck for the phone call tomorrow   
Last day of term tomorrow and then my summer holidays start.  Not that you'd know it judging by the weather we've got up here!  Been a long and tiring term so will be glad when that bell rings at 3.25pm!!!
x


----------



## jes4

Lindsey - super news    Lots of luck for the phone call tomorrow and hope you're feeling less sore     

twinkle - enjoy your last day - and then relax!!!

Wobs - nice to know its not just me that hordes things - are you moving classrooms for next year? I'm determined that when i do go back to work i'm going to be more ruthless and throw stuff out more often. Can't let it get this bad again! (Problem is, i'm like it at home as well - clutter everywhere! No wonder i drive DH mad   )  Sorry to hear school is busy. Know what you mean tho. Its got to the stage where i think i really need to make lists of all the things i need to do - but i'll never get it all done, so whats the point!?!?! Methinks i can't really be bothered anymore........  

Cuthbert - hi!!!  Thanks hun! Don't know quite where the time has gone. Guess you look at your two gorgeous children and think the same thing!  

Aubergine - hope you enjoyed your day! Some of our school was shut due to the strike - and most of the striking teachers went off to a rally! I'm NASUWT, and wasn't in work anyway today, so it didn't affect my class as they had supply booked anyway. 

AFM, I had a scan today and pleased to report all is well with our girlies. Phew! Have been sleeping all afternoon - sooooooo shattered. Consultant was all for signing me off from today due to 'fatigue', but i said i wanted to have the chance to say good bye to my little darlings next week, so definitely sticking to the orignal plan which is that next Wed (complete with open evening!) will be my last day with them. I'll only be missing 11 days anyway. Can't belive how the summer term has crept up and then vanished!!! 

    to all
jesXXX


----------



## Jinglebell

Lindsey - that's great news.  13 is fab!  Rest up and let us know what the embryologist says.        

Twinkle - last day of term?  Fabulous!  Hope weather brightens up for you.

Jes - glad all is well.  You must be utterly exhausted!  Especially with all the hot weather recently.  Enjoy your last few days.  

Hi to everyone else!    I was in work today but one of only maybe 15 teaching staff.  Just as an idea we have 3000+ students and my department has 12 people in!  It was great!  I was the only person in my office so I had music on really loud and walked around barefoot.    All of our students have gone now so it's just college taster days for year 10 feeder school students - one tomorrow, one Monday, one next Friday.  So I have 4 hours of teaching left this term - lovely!  Really need it though - no half term is a killer.  

Right, off to finish writing references for students.

J x


----------



## Chops5

Hi all,
Thought I'd say hi as haven't posted for ages.

Starting ICSI in September,,,first down reg injection due on the first day of term. Bad timing or what?

Anyway, I am so anxious about everything. I'm worried I'm not going to be able to cope with ICSI and school. Any top tops?

x


----------



## wobs

Jes - so pleased your scan was ok - how many weeks is that now  Girlies -does that mean you are expecting 3 girls then?  Lovely.  I'm sure what you haven't done by next week will be all the minor unimportant stuff that just doesn't matter.  It sounds like you have a really supportive team anyway so I'm sure the won't fuss - and I bet actually you have done all the stuff you need to do really.  Sorry wittering now!    Yes am moving classrooms and have been trying to sort through years of rubbish.  Mind you I just keep thinking it'll be one less job to do when I leave (it's not an if anymore will def be moving on....sometimes you need a change don't you...just got to decide what to do!!)

Twinkle - hope the last day of term wizzes by!!! Yipppeeeeee.....

Lindsey - hope today ok.

Jinglebell - sounds like you have a nice few 'hours' left of teaching.  3000+ students   College is a different world to KS1   

Chops - hi! Try not to worry (I am the world's worst)....You should be fine with the down reg injections (buserelin?)...I only tend to start feeling uncomfy when stimming - although some people do get side effects when downregging but usually tiredness/flushes etc...  Top tip would be try and be as organised as you can and get ahead with your planning etc... so you only have to mark stuff etc... I may be in a similar situation and am going to spend some time in the hols trying to get ahead so I don't get too stressed....At least you will be nice and relaxed from the summer hols...

Have a good weekend when you get there everyone
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Morning  

*jes* Glad all is well with the triplets 

*wobs* 

*chops* 

*aubergine* How are you hun? x

*jinglebell* Lovin the fact you walked barefoot in school  I had a lovely day with only 4 classes in 

*twinkle* Hi, how are you?x

*Lins* Look after yourself hun x

Hi to *cuthbert and amily*

AFM I am so tired and haven't even started Stimming yet  It Transfer day today so I get to spend the morning with my new 1:1  really looking forward to it, but am a spare part after break as my yr 6's are at their new schools 

xxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Morning everyone. Enrichment week for us this week and I have a day off activities to do admin and clear the classrooms but can't get motivated yet! Lots going on now, loads to keep up with!

I think I'll be starting my third cycle end of Aug/beginning of Sept so a lot of us will be doing it at the same time. 

Chops, I echo what wobs said, just try to go back at the start of next term with everything planned and organised for the first few weeks. I suffered with horrid headaches in cycle 1 but only had 2 or 3 throughout the whole of cycle 2...you won't know whether you'll get side effects until it starts unfortunately.

Jes4 - it's so exciting that you're nearly finished at work...the next time you return to work (if you do) you'll have 3 little ones!! Amazing  

Have a lovely weekend everyone


----------



## jes4

Happy Friday everyone  

Katie- enjoy your admin day! 

Chops- as the others have said, just try and get as much done as you can prior to starting,  and if you need time off during your cycle - then take it. I battled on with work through most of our treatments, but decided to give this last one my all and got signed off for2ww, and it paid off. Make sure you prioritise yourself!!!

Faithope- I always felt worse on DR drugs than I did on stimms! Hope ypu feel less tired soon and that transfer day today goes well- and hope you can have a relaxing weekend. 

Wobs- well done for starting sorting for your classroom move! That's where I've gone wrong in the past- Just moved all the clutter with me  I'm 18w4d today. And yes, all 3 are girls.  

Jingle- your day sounds lovely! And not much work for you left by the sound of things! Roll on the summer hols

Lindsey-   

Jesxxx


----------



## Amily

3 girls, jes! That's so lovely!   Think of all those lovely little outfits! And teenage sulks...though best not to ponder on that too much!


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh 3 girls Jes.  So exciting!

That's me on holiday for 6 weeks now. So exhausted and so glad!!!  Won't go on about it too much because I'll be jealous of you all when I go back earlier than you after the holidays!
x


----------



## wobs

Jes - that's lovely 3 girls.    Enjoy your last few days at work

Twinkle - you enjoy the hols and have a relaxing one.  You deserve it   

Hi everyone else
Best get to work!!
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi ladies, 

Quiet on here for a while! I hope you're all doing OK and winding down to the end of term. We finish school on Friday and I can't wait. Not had a great few days really. I've been feeling quite down, especially at the thought of having to watch every penny as we have to pay for our next cycle. We want to go on holiday over the school break but I'm just not sure about spending the money...

How have you all been?

Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi everyone  

It is quiet on here isn't it  

Well its all go for me at the mo, I am stimming and I got signed off work (thank god) my GP was lovely about it and she even gave my arm a squeeze and wished me luck   So I have my first follie scan tomorrow   I know things are happening as I can feel it!   I feel bloated and ovary pain both sides (when I say pain, its not painful but its def there) Injections are going fine (I flinched when DH went to inject so now I plunge the needle in and DH pushes the drug in).

Can I just do a bit of gloating please? My DS is lovely, hes becoming more difficult to 'motivate' but I am putting that down to teenage hormones. Anyway, do you ladies remember awhile back me saying that I was getting phonecalls from his french and English teachers saying he was chatting and being quite ignorant in class? Well its report time of year, I can access DS's report on-line so I just had a look and in french, since his last report in Feb, DS has gone from a 3b to a 5c!!! In your face French teacher!!   I am concerned about the English level but considering my DS is two years behind and has moderate learning difficulties (due to being in hospital having eye op's at age 4 and 5 so he missed two academic school years) so hes on catch up.

How are you all doing? Its the busiest time of the school year now so lots on. I am so glad I am off as I am in discomfort, even walking takes awhile (I look like I am waddling  )

    to those of you that need it   too xxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Good luck for your follie scan tomorrow Faithope xxx


----------



## jes4

Hi ladies, 
Faithope - lots of      for your follie scan/ How you feeling being off work? I'm finding it wierd, but v relieved i'm not in the midst of that final few weeks till the end of term when the kids get unbearable and the staff are stressed!!! Sounds like your DS is doing well and you should be a v proud mummy!

Katie - sorry to hear youre feeling a bit down     If it was me, i would say - have a holiday and get  your mind in a positive place before you start thinking about tx again. You don't need to spend huge amounts to get away somewhere different but i've always found a break from normality, for however long, is always good! Big hugsxxx   

Twinkle - hope you're enjoying your hols!!!   

lins - any news hun? 

Hi to amily, jingle, wobs, chops, aubergine and anyone else i've forgotten! - hope the end of term is going ok. Not long to go now!!


jesXXX


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies,

Sorry for not being on, been all go for me!  

I had EC yesterday.  Got 12 eggs which is great.  However, last cycle, after most fertilised, the embies didn't divide properly, we had 2 low quality embies put back, and of course didn't work.  So really anxious about next couple of days.

TMI - after EC had blood from back passage.  All seems ok now, and hospital not worried, think the anti-inflamatory they put up there aggravated something.  Decided not to go into school today though.  Its just so much harder as a teacher when you cna't just take it easy and you're worried about something.  Not been to the loo yet either, and didn't want to go to school then find blood again, think I'd've been worried.  Luckily my head is so supportive.

One odd thing though is that this morning I have bright red cheeks, like when you've just done lots of exercise.  I've heard of a thing that goes around schools a lot, though not known it in classes I've taught before, called slapped cheek syndrome.  Do any of you teachers know much about this?  I'm just a bit worried as I've always heard its dangerous if you're pregnant.  Know I'm not even PUPO yet, but don't know how long it lasts.  I don't feel ill, what are the other sypmtoms meant to be?  Should I take my temperature?

Anyway enough about me...

Jes - glad you are now off and able to relax.

Faithope - congrats for your DS.  Won't be too long until your 2nd DS/D is also bringing home glowing reports too!

Katie - sorry your'e feeling low.  I think you should go on holiday if you can, will do you good.  There are supposed to be lots of last minute deals on offer at the moment.  But if you're really woried about money, how about at least booking time off work, and just planning lots of lovely day trips?  I don't know where abouts you live, but we have so much beautiful countryside, good pubs, nice beaches!  

Wobs - how are yo?

Twinkle - you must be enjoying your holidays now!

Chops5 - loving the timing!!  Good luck for Sept.  You should still have time to settle your class in though!  I feel like all my timing has been terrible, if only I could've had EC in a week and a half's time!  But not being able to take the pill this time, not been able to control it.


----------



## jes4

Morning!

Aubergine - i've had slap cheeck go round a class i taught a few years back. By the time the rash on the face comes out, the children had generally felt a bit under the weather for a few days prior - mild flu/cold like symptoms, high temp etc. The rash can then spread to other parts of body. It can have implications for pregancy so here's a link to the NHS info page on it if you're worried. It lists all the symptoms;

http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/Slapped-cheek-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx

   that it isn't slap cheek. If you haven't had any other symptoms, ie you were in good health ready for EC, and you haven't come into contact with anyone who has it, then i would say its unlikely!

I'll be keeping everything crossed that you get good news over the next couple of days with your embies.    I'm pleased to hear you're not in work - i was advised against work/driving etc for at least 24 hours after EC so wasn't allowed back the day after anyway! Hope you are resting up and looking after yourself. Take it easy and if you need more time off - TAKE IT!!!!!

jesXXX

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Faithope

*jes* I am doing great being off work hun, I can think about myself and drink water all day long  I had my scan yesterday which showed 5 follies on right 6 on the left, the largest being 11mm so still a way to go yet, the nurse said I have enough for two people so I am happy with that . My lining is excellant at 11mm too!! How is your bump coming along? I showed my DH your scan pic and I said can you see how many is there? His reply was 5  I can clearly see the 3 babies-men huh!!

*aubergine* I hope its not slapped cheek I don't know alot about it hun  I am really pleased at your 12 eggies hun!! I think you are doing really well with working and going through this too, I can't do it so hats off to you 

*katiedoll* Thanks for the good luck wishes for yesterday  I know what you mean about the holiday thing-we can't afford to go away this year and if TX doesn't work we won't be going next year either as we will go for TX again (after saving 5 grand again) xx


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks Jess for that advice.  I was a little poorly just before last weekend, but nothing too big.  Cheeks have calmed done now, so fingers crossed all ok.

Had the call.  The great news is that 10 fertilised and DP's morphology imrpoved by 9%!!!  However, I can't get excited after last time. I'll wait until the news on Sat.  provisionally booked in for 1pm on Sat.   at least one of our embies divide and develop properly!

I know I'm silly to still be working, but I don't know what I'd do with myself if I didn't.  My class keep me sane!  They're a lovely lot, only have a couple of timebombs!  It is nice having today off, but it took me a while to make the decision to call in.  I jst feel so guilty!  It's one of the boys birthdays today!  I'll be back tomorrow, and if ET does happen on Sat, I'll go in for the last week.  Lots of afternoon things planned and will keep some helpers in at lunchtime to help tidy and sort!


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* Thats great news!! xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages. I feel so pale and pasty wearing skirts now the sun is out that I've decided we're definitely going away, somewhere sunny!! DH's away on his brother's stag do this weekend (I think my pleas for him not to drink much are falling on deaf ears) so I'm going to visit the travel agent and hopefully book something. I feel as if I'm going round and round in circles looking online, there's too much choice.

Aubergine07 - good news that 10 fertilised! Hope they keep going strong! May I ask, did your DP do anything in particular to improve the morphology?

Faithope - sounds as if your stimming is going well, it is our last day at school tomorrow so I'll be joining you in chilling at home!

Jes - how are you?

xx


----------



## jes4

Aubergine- Congrats on your embies! All the best for tomorrow!

Katie- I'm glad you have decided on a holiday. Hope your last day went well  

Faithope - sounds like stimming is going well for you. Super news!   I'm doing ok Thanx! Bump is very noticeable. Feels huge to me but I've been told it's quite neat. Had 20 wk scan today and all good- definitely only 3 in there tho, not 5  

Hello everyone else! Enjoy the weekend

Jes xxx


----------



## Faithope

Hey Ladies,

I am back from my scan and I am looking for reassurance   I have 4 follies measuring 12mm and 13mm, the rest are small. I am waiting for the call to tell me if they are upping my dose. I have a lovely lining of 13mm   I am stimming for at least anothe 5 days so do you think I will get more than 4??   xxxxxxx


----------



## jes4

Hi Faithope, 

On my last go it took ages for my follies to grow - i had a few that were doing well but lots of little ones, and they ended up upping the dose and upping the dose till i was on the max! When we went for EC we were only expecting about 7 in total, but ended up with 24 as my little ones had a final growth spurt (although only 50% fertilized!)

I think it really just depends, and no one can predict what will happen, but 5 days is a long time in terms of stimming and anything can happenop (plus they can stimm you for longer if needs be). Try to keep positive - and eat brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice!!! 

      Are youback on monday for another scan? 

jesXXX


----------



## aubergine07

Faithope - I'm not sure what mine measured after the 2nd scan, but at my 3rd they said they wanted them to be 16mm and above before booking EC as for EC I think they need to be 20 or 21 mm and above.  At that time, I had 7 follies that were 16mm and above, then got 12 eggs!  So you never can really tell!  I'm sure all will keep growing as I know you're doing well with the whole protein intake!

Katie - glad you're going to go for a holiday, you deserve it.  What DP did differently is a difficult one really.  We were talking about it, and there isn't anything that much different on this tx to last tx.  The only thing is that we've been taking a lot of supplements (minerals and vitamins through foresight) for over a year now.  I have heard that it can take a year for them to take affect, so it could be that.  We did take a few extra new supplements (wherever we go, we rattle!)  These were co-enzyme Q10, and L'anginne (spelling?!?)  DP also been doing the no alcohol and acupuncture on both cycles.  He bizzarely had to take time off work for depression and anxiety April time, so you'd think it'd have had a negative affect...  I wish I could say that we did one thing different that really helped his morphology, as anything to help others would be great.  But I really don't know...

Of course nothing will mean anything if our embies haven't developed as should have, and we have the same result as last time... Am so scared!

Jess - so glad your 20wk scan went well


----------



## aubergine07

Going to blast.  Very scared, as they are 5 & 6 cell embies, what if they don't make it to Monday?

Katie - forgot to add one important change.  DP kept his phone out of his pocket.  We'd read something about someone doing an experiment, not properly scientific though, where he tested his sperm quality , then kept his phone away fromhis bits for 11 weeks, then tested again and qiality had improved significantly!  Also a friend said her phone wiped her key card in a hotel, so just goes to show what they can do.


----------



## Faithope

*jes* Thanks hun  I am back monday for a scan at 8.30 so I will keep you posted       that all have grown (ovaries are both painful so I hope that means all is happening that should be  I am chomping on the nuts  and pineapple juice a glass a day, as for the rank protein shake-I have a small glass as day, I stand in the kitchen and have to down it in one and I feel sick after  BUT I am willing to try anything!!!!!  Have a lovely weekend hun and bump rubs to you xxxx

*aubergine* Its easier to communicate on this thread with you than the cycle one  Going to blasts    PMA all the way hun        xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well? xxxx


----------



## jes4

Aubergine-        that your embies carry on doing well. It's always a risk going to blast but will be keeping everything crossed for you      

Faithope- lots of luck for your scan on Monday! Grow follies grow  

Xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

Have your bookmarks disappeared? Hoping it is just the maintenance work.

Faithope - how about milkshakes if the protein shakes are too horrid? Hope your scan goes well on Monday  

Aubergine thanks for your replies, I will show DH when he's home tomorrow. Good luck for Monday too, feeling very   for you. 
I'm sure your clinic would have recommended 3 day transfer if they were worried that the embbies wouldn't make it to blasts. 

Looking forward to being able to keep better track of where everyone is in their tx now school's finished. Had a very eventful last day yesterday...

In the final assembly at the end of the day the Headmaster was trying to show a DVD to the whole school which he'd made but it wouldn't work. The end of school day bell had gone and the kids were getting restless. I decided to sneak out of the back of the hall at this point and waited in the corridor only for another teacher to trip outside of the corridor, smash her face on the floor, manage to get up but then faint, damaging her knee in the fall. A couple of us grabbed some more teachers to stand at various entrances to stop kids 
coming through whilst we waited for the ambulance to arrive. The poor woman kept going in and out of consciousness but thankfully was discharged from hospital last night. 

So, after all this we had goodbye drinks and nibbles (which was actually a pathetic plate of crisps!) as 12 staff were leaving. By the time I got to this my secretary had drunk 3 glasses of red wine and was crying at the speeches! 
This is only relevant as she and a few other girls from work were coming back to my house after the goodbyes to get ready for a meal and night out. When we got to mine at 6pm she had another 3 glasses of wine before tripping over an inflated air bed on the floor, falling into my fireplace and smashing the handle off a large heavy ceramic jug in the hearth. 
She was devastated and spent the rest of the evening apologising, only stopping at one point to rather loudly give her opinion on how wrong it was for the extremely heavily pregnant woman stood near us at the bar to be drinking a glass of red wine.

Her boyfriend (who I've never met) turned up at my house earlier today to collect her bags as shortly before midnight she decided to get a taxi home rather than risking the air bed but today she was a bit too delicate to venture round!

Had a lazy day today and looking forward to DH coming home tomorrow. He's presently dressed as bananaman in Cardiff in his role as his brother's best man. All I can say is 'oh dear'.

Love and babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies   
sorry I've been awol.  Just been sooooooooooo busy at school.  8 days to go!!!  

Jes - hope you're enjoying relaxing. 

Faithope - hope those follies are growing nicely.   

Aubergine - hope you have some lovely blasts   

Katie - what a day you had on Friday!!!!   

hi everyone else

Well as always - best get on!!
take care all
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi everyone
Have been away for a week - lovely to be away but so expensive! We were hiding food in the minibar in our room so we did not have to get the expensive hotel breakfast!

Good luck with stimming, faithope...sounds like it is going well. Get those tasty protein shakes down you, girl!  

Good luck for the busy end of term, wobs! Nearly there! We break up early but go back a bit earlier.

Good luck for Monday, aubergine! Great news on going to blasties!

Katiedoll, what a day you had! Our final day was not so eventful...though the speeches went on for HOURS! I was wondering if I was the only teacher NOT leaving! We always get asked to make a contribution to leaving gifts then all they get is a bottle and a painting of the school. How super!  

AFM, am on the steroids, clexan and oestrogen and waiting for scan on Tues to see how that lining is and when the FET will take place.


----------



## Chops5

Hi all,

How many people did not work after EC/ET and their test date? 
I start our IVF/ICSI cycle early September and am already very anxious about work.


----------



## Amily

Hi Chops
I have had to work most times, though have not taught my exercise classes. Have done classroom teaching though. I think it is a matter of staying calm, rather than whether you are working or not. Not easy with teaching! a ddesk job you could keep a low profile with would be much more useful!   
I know it is really stressful and I am lucky this FET will be in school holidays. I think the first few days after ET are the most important so maybe take a couple of days off then? I have had to take time off after EC as the GA has knocked me out (plus found it painful and had OHSS last time).


----------



## Chops5

Thank you. I think it's fear of the unknown. I suffer from anxiety anyway and am a perfectionist....I am just going to have to learn that I won;t be able to do it all during treatment. Find it impossible to put myself first.


----------



## Faithope

*Chops* I suffer from anxiety too hun, since my miscarriage last year, so i asked the doctor to sign me off from stimming until end of term (DH and I planned TX to fall so 2ww would be in summer hols) and it has really helped me. I think you need to put yourself first for a change  xxx

*katiesdoll* I have tried different ways to disguise the yucky protein but to no avail, with every one I just imagine my baby in my arm then neck it back  how are you? xxx

*Amily* Thanks hun  Good luck for tuesday hun xxx

AFM Next scan is tomorrow, I am nervous and willing there to be more follies tomorrow


----------



## Katiedolldoll

faithope - i'm ok thanks although on a bit of a downer today. First weekend of the holidays and it is pouring with rain! Yuk!! Although we've decided to go away we can't book anything yet as we don't know when in August tx will start until AF arrives!

Chops - in my previous 2 cycles I worked through the down reg stage and the start of the stimms but was on half term for the week prior to EC both times. This was a fluke! I was signed off between EC and OTD both times as I was apprehensive about what it would be like. I have decided to go back after ET in the next cycle though (as long as I feel like it) as I was so bored at home! My DH works at the same school so he's there if I need him whereas I felt quite lonely at home. Do your school know about your tx?

Hope the last week goes well for those of you finishing on Friday xx


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 

Its been a miserable Sunday here too. Hate the rain   

Chops - i have done all possibilities in terms of working through 2ww and test day, and taking time off, and having 2ww in holidays! Managed to get BFP's on all 3 of our ET's but the only one which we managed to hang onto is this current PG, which is the one i took time off on. I got signed off for the week after EC and then went back to work for the 2nd week of the 2ww (which i always found was the hardest half anyway! ) and even did parents evenings the 2 days prior to test date. Found it was a bit of a compromise - i rested for the first half when recovering from EC, and then stayed busy and kept my mind occupied at work for the 2nd half of 2ww. At the end of the day, you have to do what you feel is right at the time. My first IVF i had planned to go back to work after having a couple of days off after EC but ended up in hospital with severe OHSS, with ET postponed - the best laid plans and all that!!!!     Good luck and try to stay calm about it!!! Have you tried acupuncture or anything similiar? I found it really helped my stress levels and reduced my anxiety. 

Katie - i've been feeling down all day today too. As i said at the start, I hate the rain! But you're on holidays now   HOpe the weather perks up for you. Sounds like it was an eventful end of term for you!!! 

Faithope - will be            for lots of lovely follies for you tomorrow! Keep us posted.

Amily -       for your scan on Tuesday! Hope you get good news!!

Wobs - hi!!! Can't believe you still have so long left at work?! Hope it whizzes past very quickly. Don't work too hard   

Aubergine -            that things go well tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else. My DH has got next week off work, so i'll have some company! Contemplating whether i can bear to sit in cinema for a couple of hours without getting too uncomfy/needing the loo every half hour, as would really like to go and see Harry Potter!!! 

jesXXX


----------



## Amily

Hi jes
Go for the cinema! I never make it through a whole film anyway and always have to have a loo break!! Hope you have a nice week with DH. I am going to head into town and have breakfast out tomorrow!  Even if it rains again...looking forward to it (food not rain!!)
Good luck for scan, Faithope! By the way, reading back...well done to your son on his French results!


----------



## Lins74

Finally I've found you all where have the bookmarks gone
Well ladies I got my bfp over the moon but scared too waiting to hear from
Clinic as to what happens now.
Only real symptoms sore (.)(.) and extreme tiredness these both started during second week.
Re time off I've always have the 2ww off this time I was off a week prior to ec as well as my
Hormones went through the roof and i was having daily blood tests and scans etc. Now obviously
Got the whole 6 weeks off and then I'm playing it by ear.

Hugs to everyone 

Lindsey xxx


----------



## wobs

hi Ladies

Lindsey!!!!  Fantastic news!!!      wooooohooooo!!!!

Bookmarks - what do you mean bookmarks?  All these years I've been a FF'er and all I do if click on "show new replies to your posts".  You mean there is a better way?     

Amily - hope you had a nice weekend - I'm with you on expensive food.  The thought of you hiding food in the minibar made me giggle   
Hope your scan on Tuesday is ok

Chops - hi.  I've had a mixture after EC/ET.  Always had gap between EC/ET off.  On first couple of cycles where ET fell on a Friday/Sat - was at work again the following week.  Other times it has fallen in the holidays or I got OHSS and was off anyway.  I think if (a big if at the moment) we try again I would have a week off after ET and work the 2nd week.  As Jes says in a way to keep busy is better possibly!  As long as you are not lifting etc... whatever you do will be fine.  Just do what is right for you.

Faithope - hope those follies are doing well at the scan today

Jes - hope you enjoy Harry Potter if you go.  Sounds fun.

How are some of you on holiday already?   I know Scotland breaks up earlier than us but I thought England was the same everywhere??  Mind you I suppose it means i get an extra week at the other end??   

Have a good week everyone
Congrats again to Lins....great news!  Let's hope its the start of many more.

Wobs


----------



## jes4

Lins -      super news!!! Congratulations!! Hope you can take it easy now and try not to worry. Well done!!!
Regarding the bookmarks - i've been wondering the same thing but think Tony is still sorting some parts of the site after the downtime & site maintenance over the weekend. Hopefully it will all be back to normal soon! (wobs - you can 'bookmark' without actually posting on a thread by clicking on the bookmark button at the top - or rather, you could! The bookmark button has vanished for the time-being!)

Wobs - i have to say, i thought the same about how come some people are finishing already. If i was still working, i'd have the rest of this week to go too! Good luck for the end of term!! Hope all the cupboard sorting and moving classrooms goes ok  

Amily - i never usually make it through a film either without a loo trip, but the way my bladder is at the mo, i think i'd prob spend more time in the loo than watching the film   Hope you enjoyed your breakfast today  

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

*Lins*  

Sorry for the me post but I have had my scan and my womb lining seems to be disappearing  its gone from 13mm to 10mm surely that means my lining is starting to shed?? Anyone heard of this?? The good news is that I have 6 follies at 18mm and 20mm, so they have grown 7mm in 2 days!  I am waiting on the call to say what to do next-I am out of drugs, she gave me the form about EC which may be on wednesday.     that my bloods come back ok


----------



## jes4

Faithope - super news on your follies. Sounds like it should be all go for EC     Don't know much about womb lining, but i'm sure 10mm is good anyway. Will be keeping everything crossed for good news re: your bloods      

jesXXX


----------



## Amily

That's great, Lindsey! Congratulations!!!!!! That must be so exciting!   

Faithope, not sure about that but 10 is pretty good. Hope the bloods are Ok. Don't panic!! Follies looking good!


----------



## wobs

Faithope - agree with the others I think they aim for above 8/9?


----------



## Lins74

Faithope re womb lining that happened to me this time they said it was fine keep drinking pineapple juice don't worry hun xxx


----------



## Jinglebell

Really quick one from me - need to catch up!  

Lins - what FANTASTIC news!  You so deserve your lovely BFP.    Rest now and enjoy.  If you want to meet up at all in the hols I'm near you so let me know.  CONGRATULATIONS again!    

J x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Lins congratulations!!! Brilliant news       

Jes - go and see Harry Potter, it's brilliant, we went yesterday. 

I've finished school already because I work at a state boarding school so our terms are a little bit shorter x


----------



## aubergine07

wow it got busy on here suddenly - shows end of term is fast approching or already been reached by some!

Lins - congratulations, that's fantastic news, and you have the whole of the summer holidays to let it sink and and grow happily!

Jess - go and see Harry P - we saw it and it is fantastic, and not as long as some of the others.  Get an aisle seat then you can always pop to the loo without disturbing anyone!

Amily - weclome back, glad you had a good holiday

I am PUPO!  We had 2 put back yesterday.  Was so scared as the clinic pushed to blast and really didn't think any would make it after last time, but 1 did make it to blast!  Then we had one that was about to put back as well!

So am now resting - been in to school today to meet my news class, little year 3s!  But back on sofa now.  Going to go in Weds - Fri, hopefully I will be ok...  Then I can rest rest rest!


----------



## Amily

Hi everyone
Congrats on being PUPO, aubergine! I will be joining you next Wednesday. Scan today and lining is 12.6mm so all systems are go! Unfortunately DH is away next week but he was there for the important bit   ! Embies being thawed on Friday so fingers crossed!

Katiedolldoll...did Dr G say anything about that ritrodine? He is in Heat magazine this week!

Hope you're doing well, faithope!

Ax


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily said:


> Hi everyone
> Congrats on being PUPO, aubergine! I will be joining you next Wednesday. Scan today and lining is 12.6mm so all systems are go! Unfortunately DH is away next week but he was there for the important bit  ! Embies being thawed on Friday so fingers crossed!
> 
> Katiedolldoll...did Dr G say anything about that ritrodine? He is in Heat magazine this week!
> 
> Hope you're doing well, faithope!
> 
> Ax


Amily, it wasn't me that mentioned ritrodine...had a quick look back through some posts to see who it was but haven't noticed anything.

Aubergine congrats on being PUPO!!! xx


----------



## Amily

Hi katiedolldoll
Sorry...misremembered! Not to worry! It was on another post.


----------



## jes4

Aubergine - Congrats on being PUPO!!! Take it easy at work!

Xxx


----------



## jes4

Faithope - how did you get on with EC? Hope all ok?


----------



## Faithope

*jes* Sorry I didn't come on this thread so will update now. I had 4 eggs and had the call this morning to say ALL had fertilised    please pray they continue to do well     I did not feel a thing at EC, was totally sedated  Have only tiny bits of brown spotting too... ET is due sun at 11.30, unless they want to go to blasts....

Hi to you all, I am alittle 'out of sorts' if you know what I mean so am only on here for few mins at a time


----------



## Amily

Hi Faithope
Glad to hear the EC went well. Lots of luck for Sunday. we will be 2ww buddies! WE had 10 of our frozen day-old embies thawed this morning and only 5 have survived. 5 still a good number,   
We have been told we probably won't go to blast so I will be having transfer tomorrow morning at 10.30. ..unless I am told otherwise by 9am! Stress as usual. Have been putting weekend plans on hold and frantically hoovering etc  

Hope you're alll well ladies. Off to chug down more pineapple juice!


----------



## Jinglebell

Amily and Faithope - good luck for this weekend ladies!  Will be thinking of you!   

J x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Sorry I havent been on for a while - work has been manic and things have been a bit tough.

Faithope - congrats on our 4 embies! Best of luck for ET and hope that you get the success you deserve.

Amily - best of luck as well.  Glad the FET process has gone as well as it possibly can and brings you lots of success.

Aubergine - congrats on being PUPO!  Hope you are resting and that things are sticking!

Jes - hope you aren't too uncomfy and are resting up looking after your precious cargo!

Katie - hope you are feeling more positive and that the next tx will be the one that works.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are either enjoying your holidays or are looking forward to them!

AFM - have been on suprecur to start the FET process but it had a bizarre effect taht onl happens to 1% of people (great!)  Am now on a mega dose and period has just started so am hoping that I will be PUPO within the next few weeks!

Lou xx


----------



## jes4

Faithope - fab news on your embies. Good luck for ET. Do keep us posted 

Amily- hope ET goes well too.  5 embies is great. It always amazes me that it's possible to freeze and thaw embies anyway! The wonders of modern science!! Try not to stress too much  

Lou- sorry to hear you've had a tough time. Good that your tx is progressing now! I'm resting up lots, thanks for asking  - but am really very uncomfortable most of the time but just accepting that It's necessary so trying not to whinge!! Will do anything to keep my girlies growing safely!

Hi jingle, Wobs, Aubergine, katie, linz, twinkle and everyone else! Have a good weekend 

Jes xxx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Faithope & Amily        hope your weekend go well.  

Kernow Lou - don't want to ask what the unusual side effect is!!! Poor you.  Hope your FET goes smoothly.

Aubergine- hope you're resting up and chilling

Katie - hope you're doing ok

Twinkle & Jingle - hello   

Jes - sorry you're feeling uncomfy but glad that you are resting lots.  When is the next scan?  How many weeks are you now?

Hi Lins - hope you're doing ok.  I know its an anxious time til the first scan, but hope you're managing to enjoy it a little?   

Have a good weekend everyone
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou - glad to hear things are on track now.

Good luck for tomorrow, faithope!!

AFM...2 day embie 2xET today. Hope they are snuggling in! Am lying in bed after demanding lunch in bed from v attentive DH. He is (guiltily) out to see friends for a few hours tonight as I have explained I am not going to do anything dramatic and do not need to be supervised. So am just deciding what tasty takeaway to opt for !!

Transfer seemed to go well. Always hurts when they crank that thing to gain access (lovely!) but managed to relax and deep breathe through it today.There are 3 more embies and 2 are looking good so they are trying to take them to blast to refreeze.


----------



## Faithope

*Amily*    on being PUPO  Thanks for the good luck hun xxx

*Wobs* Thanks hun xxx

Will update tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one to let you know that I had a call this morning and we are going to BLASTS       ALL 4 OF MY EMBIES ARE 8 CELLS AND LOOKING GOOD   ET tuesday at 9.30am...must kep busy now as I have found this waiting for news really hard

Hope you are all well and enjoying the fact that tomorrow is the first monday of 6 that there will be no alarms going off-wahoo!!!! 

Much love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

That's great news, faithope!   Have a great lie-in tomorrow and it's all-systems go on Tuesday!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, such a lot going on now! It is getting very exciting!

I want to publicly welcome my (Italian) friend's new baby, Sienna Isabella Fauceglia to the world. She arrived earlier today, 5 days late after a 14 hour labour. Thrilled for them and hoping we all get positive results in the not too distant future too.  

Amily - congrats on being PUPO and Faithope - good luck for Tuesday; feeling very positive for both of you   

AFM - sorry a rant is coming...
We booked a holiday on Friday and are off to Tunisia to a lush hotel for a fortnight in a couple of weeks time. We're away for my birthday and our wedding anniversary too which will be nice. DH and I were really excited and relieved to have found something as we have been looking for ages and have 3 weddings in August that we had to plan around; but this has been dampened a little now. 

We arrive home in the early hours the day before DH's brother's wedding. (He is the best man and I am a bridesmaid.) I've been away on our sister in law to be's hen do this weekend and she made a few comments to me about us not being around for the days leading up to their wedding. I said I hoped she didn't mind that we were going away and that she understood after a hard year we really need a break and she replied 'well it's booked now isn't it'. She also said that I'd miss a make up rehearsal (which I didn't know we were having) and that she didn't want us getting too tanned! I felt like walking out. Now maybe I am being over sensitive as I know how stressful it is in the final few weeks leading up to a wedding but everything is sorted and planned for her big day and we did check with DH's brother before booking. I felt really   as I'd organised the whole hen do for her and will still be there with her the day before the wedding. Tell me I've done nothing wrong (even if you think I have!!!!!!), need to feel as if I'm not being an unsupportive bridesmaid!

Other than this I'm fine and feeling pretty chipper today, hope everyone is doing OK and enjoying the holidays if you've broken up already.

Katie xxx


----------



## jes4

Faithope - fab news  good luck for Tuesday and hope you have a restful day tomorrow!

Amily- yay! Congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww flies by quickly for you  hope you enjoyed your takeaway last night 

Hi Wobs! Are you finished for the hols yet too? I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. Next scan is on thurs so keeping all crossed as per usual.

Katie- you rant away!! You and your DH need a holiday and if DH's brother understands then you shouldn't be feeling bad about it. Your future sister in law is prob suffering a bout of being 'bridezilla' and is just taking her stress out on you. Congrats to your friend and her new baby-gorgeous name!!!

Aubergine- hope you're taking it easy.  

Linz- how are you doing Hun? 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you've had a good weekend. I braved the supermarket shop this morning- bad idea  !! I seem to have developed pelvic and excruciating leg pain ( think it's SPD) and waddling round sainsburys was not a good idea. Have been practically crippled for rest of the day. Think a day of sofa rest may be in order for tomorrow. Can anyone recommend any tv series I could get box sets of? I've almost exhausted my csi and 'house' collections!! Was thinking about rewatching 24 from the beginning.......

Enjoy the hols everyone!

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Katiedolldoll
No, you are not overreacting at all. She is being silly! Bridesmaids do the hen do and help on the day. I didn't have any bridesmaids and managed just fine! She is being a bit of a Bridezilla, as jes4 says. You enjoy your well-deserved holiday and don't give it another thought. We spend too much time trying to please others and it doesn't even sound reasonable, especially as you asked her husband-to-be first.
Welcome to little Sienna!  

Jes, I would really recommend Dexter. It is gory but really addictive. We are working through the Mentalist at the moment, which is pretty good (but Dexter is fab!) Hope you feel better tomorrow. Get that Sainsburys shopping delivered in future! Lots luck for the scan...let us know how things are going.

AFM, DH away all week and 2ww wait seems absolutely endless already.... Off to sit on sofa yet again.....


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies - we're on holiday yay!!!!  Having said that, I'm off to school this afternoon to try and move all my s**t from my current classroom to my new classroom.  Does anyone else have to do that?  Its good for forcing you to have a tidy out, but a pain in the    Got to be careful as I can't lift anything.  Our caretaker is lovely but don't want to take the pi** so DP gone into work early, so that if needed can leave early to come to school and help bless him!

Amily - Yay on being PUPO!!!!  That seems to have come so quickly, and after the sadness of your last cycle having to be cut short.  All so positive now!  I really hope and pray for you!          Are you doing all the immunes stuff?

Katie - You've done nothing wrong!  She will just be all consumed with her wedding, and in a few months time, if you told her what she had said, she would probably blush with shame!  You so deserve your holiday, so put her to the back of your mind, grin and bare it when she makes silly comments like that, then relax when on holiday, and be the best bridesmaid ever on the day.  You've already proved you are by organising a hen do - its stressful stuff at the best of times, never mind when you've been through all that you have, so well done you.

Faithope - well done on going to blast!  Look forward to reading your updates.  Make sure you do tell us on here, as I sometimes miss your posts on other thread.

Jess - we've been watching friends from the beginning and its good, coz its just such classic comedy!  Laughter is such a good tonic!  If you want something new though, I've heard that Madmen is excellent (not watched myself I'm afraid, but want to.)

Lou - hope you're ok  

Wobs - hello

Hello to anyone else I've missed.

AFM -  PMA has wobbled a bit.  I woke up on Sat morning early with AF type cramps, and felt like it must be all over.  Me and DP had a little cry, but had to pull ourselves together as we had friends staying with us this weekend.  We were dreading it, but turned out to be a welcome distraction, and a lovely relaxing and nice weekend.  Thinking that tomorrow will be a key day, as was when AF showed up on last cycle (all days were the same except ET was 2 days later this time).  So am going crazy knicker checking!!!

Trying my hardest not to compare myself to others, as we are all different and will all feel different things...  Its so hard!  But did see on 2ww thread that someone who got her BFP did have AF type cramps, so you never know...


----------



## Katiedolldoll

jes4 said:


> Faithope - fab news  good luck for Tuesday and hope you have a restful day tomorrow!
> 
> Amily- yay! Congrats on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww flies by quickly for you  hope you enjoyed your takeaway last night
> 
> Hi Wobs! Are you finished for the hols yet too? I'm 22 weeks tomorrow. Next scan is on thurs so keeping all crossed as per usual.
> 
> Katie- you rant away!! You and your DH need a holiday and if DH's brother understands then you shouldn't be feeling bad about it. Your future sister in law is prob suffering a bout of being 'bridezilla' and is just taking her stress out on you. Congrats to your friend and her new baby-gorgeous name!!!
> 
> Aubergine- hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Linz- how are you doing Hun?
> 
> Hi to everyone else. Hope you've had a good weekend. I braved the supermarket shop this morning- bad idea !! I seem to have developed pelvic and excruciating leg pain ( think it's SPD) and waddling round sainsburys was not a good idea. Have been practically crippled for rest of the day. Think a day of sofa rest may be in order for tomorrow. Can anyone recommend any tv series I could get box sets of? I've almost exhausted my csi and 'house' collections!! Was thinking about rewatching 24 from the beginning.......
> 
> Enjoy the hols everyone!
> 
> Jes xxx


Jes try the West Wing. DH and I started watching it during our last cycle and we're now on the final season (7!!). It's addictive and the entire series box set was only £40 or so from Amazon for 7 seasons. Rob Lowe is brilliant in it in the first few seasons! x


----------



## Amily

Hi Aubergine
It is the first summer holiday that I have not had to move my roomat school! I have been in 4 different classrooms and it was a right pain each time. Our facilities guys are not rreliable so ended up shifting 90% myself each time. You take it easy! I am going into school this Thursday - not to move stuff though, but to get my departmental handbook up to speed as I suspect there is an internal inspection looming next year. Could do it at home but will be a bit stir crazy by then, I reckon!
Yes, all that was 2 months ago as I managed to convince them to treat me as soon as possible. Yes, doing all the immunes stuff...steroids, clexane injections, intralipids. It's a bit rough still having to inject 2x a day but worth it if it works, hey!  

Aubergine, I have definitely read that people have had cramps and got a BFP so don't let that get you down. Stay positive and hope that tomorrow passes off uneventfully. The knicker check is the worst - at least with oestrogen after FET I am not so worried about that. At any given point, if I think about things, I can feel slight cramps though...it's a nightmare!


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - wow that's a lot of stuff, but like you say worth it in the end when you get that BFP.  I'm on the clexane.  Was really painful at first, but managed to find a spot that's not so bad, going to run out of space soon though!

I think its good to have something planned for each day to keep you occupied.  In hindsight, am glad we had our friends to stay, though on Sat morning, had thought I was stupid for having planned it.  I also worry that I'm doing too much by going into school today, but am only going to sit and sort paper out, so should be ok.  Tomorrow going to watch films and read.  Hope you have some nice stuff planned, though must be hard with DH away.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all.  So much been going on so will need to read back later.  I've been away quite a lot for the past few weeks so not had much chance to come on and check what everyone's been up to.

I'm in for a lining scan tomorrow and hopefully FET later this week.  It's come around really quickly that I've not had much chance to think about it but it's probably better that way.

This is my 4th week of holidays.  Less than half to go!   
x


----------



## Amily

Hi twinkle
Nice to hear from you. Still a good bit of holiday to go though! Glad to hear you are getting ready for FET and hope scan goes well. Hope you had a nice time away.

Hi aubergine
Just been for a walk near the sea and generally taking things easy but have given up sitting on sofa like Lady Muck! I find the clexane really hurts, to be honest, but am getting used to it. Have found 2 spots where injecting is not so sore...but the sting afterwards still lasts! Off to take some more yummy steroids now...

  everyone...hope you are all doing well and enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## twinkle123

Ooh the clexane Amily! Not a huge fan of it but will be on it again after my transfer.  I don't get bad stinging but get enormous bruises that makes it very difficult to find an available space!  I take steroids too and get a lovely red, flushed face to go with them!  The things we do ..........  Did you mention sunshine?  We've had rain, wind and cloud all day here.  Dressed in my winter jumper with the heating on.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Just your friendly neighbourhood mod sticking her head round the corner!!   

Aubergine, I had AF style cramps on my 2ww, I was convinced that the cycle had failed.  I chatted on here about all the things I was going to do differently on the next cycle, lose weight, get fitter, eat healthier etc etc.  You could have knocked me down with a feather when I got a BFP!!!  Please don´t lose hope   

Sue


----------



## Amily

Twinkle
Yes, we had some sun here today...amazing!I ahve the bruises too but not too big. Lovely purple and yellow marks. I don't get the red face (to my knowledge!) but have spots on my chest and neck which I think are down to them. Hey ho.
Hope you got things sorted in school, aubergine. I am going in on Thursday.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!  Hope you all enjoyed the joy of not having to wake up to an alarm this morning (unless you have early morning injections, in which case I hope you then stayed in bed)!

Katie - congrats to your friend - what a beautiful name.  I agree with everyone else - you were not being irrational and I would have ranted in her face!  She sounds like many brides - they lose all sight of perspective and I'm sure she will realise that what she said was insensitive.  Enjoy your holiday.  We also have 3 weddings in August all over the country!

Amily - massive congrats on being PUPO!  I hope you are resting and looking after yourself.  I didn't realise you were on so many drugs!  I'm on suprecur injections at the moment, but will be on some form of tablet and injections after tomorrow.

Aubergine - I am sure these cramps are nothing to worry about.  We have so many symptoms that could be down to a million different reasons so I have everthing crossed that these are implantation cramps.

Faithope - best of luck for tomorrow.  It's great that ou have been able to go to blast and I hope you have a little fighter in there!

Twinkle - hope you can get started asap for our FET and can maybe celbrate the end of your holidays with a BFP!

Jes - you poor thing that even the supermarket is tough work now.  I would recommend Gray's Anatomy.  It's a bit like a soap ER and is very addictive!  There are about 7 seasons as well, so lots to get stuck into.  The Sopranos is amazing as well.

Hi to anyone else I haven't mentioned and hope you are all well.

AFM - after Suprecur turning my body into a medical mystery (!) it seems like it might have worked as my AF showed up on Friday so hopefully my jumbo follicles have now vanished and I can get started on the ovulation drugs.  Have bloods and a scan tomorrow to find out, so wish me luck!

Lou x


----------



## Amily

Thanks Lou and lots of luck for the scan tomorrow!!


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 

Well it's been beautifully sunny here - and i've spent the day sorting through and throwing out LOADS from my school cupboard that i had to bring home. My colleague brought round the last of my stuff this afternoon. I've been ruthless and thrown loads away - now just need to get started on all the 'stuff' i have in my house as well!! 

Lou - good luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow.       that you can get started on the next stage very quickly!! 

Twinkle - glad you're enjoying your hols but the weather sounds brrrrrr!!. Hope your appt tomorrow goes well     

Aubergine and Amily - am       for you PUPO girls!! 

Aubergine - don't give up. I've had AF pains for every 2ww, for both BFP's and BFN's. Try and keep up that PMA for the mo!!!!

Amily - i'm on clexane for my entire PG. Have a very colourful tum! Actually its got to the stage where i have no 'inches' left to pinch to inject in belly anymore, so just swapped over to doing it in my thigh. Doesn't seem to be bruising quite as badly there, but sill stings like crazy! i was also on the lovely steroids for the first 12 weeks. The things we do eh - but in my case this was the first time i was on the steroids, and something certianly worked so shan't complain!

Faithope - good luck for ET tomorrow      - i hope you have a lazy few days planned for afterwards  

All of a sudden, everyone is really busy with treatment on here! Guess thats the holidays for us teachers  

Hi to everyone else! Thanks for the DVD suggestions. Its given me a few things to look out for    I shall waddle to our local library in the next few days and see what they have to keep me occupied with!

jesxxx


----------



## Amily

Hi Jes
Lovely to think of you waddling off to the library...I want to waddle!   Yes, don't mind the clexane and the steroids...feels like I am doing something positive! I heard you can do it in your thigh but I can't pinch anything there so that has put me off. Got solid sturdy legs! Good luck with the DVD hunt!


----------



## aubergine07

Morning!  day 2 of the holidays!  And am finally resting up on the sofa today!!  Going to pop to the shops to get a HPT later, but apart from that no movement!  

Thank you all so much for your supportive msgs.  Thing is, I'm a bit scared that I'm getting my hopes up now, and going to have a huge fall tomorrow.  You know how you can daydream...  Ah well, I guess at least I'll have had a few days believing that maybe it could happen, before reality sets in!

Twinkle - glad you've been enjoying your hols.  Good luck for FET     for you and hope the scan went well today.

Amily - yep got all sorted in school.  DP arrived just as I'd finished clearing out, and packed up trolley for me, brought it all down to new classroom then unpacked it for me.  He was such a star, coz I was so slow, just exhausted after acupuncture, so he then went to the shops and cooked the dinner!  

Lou - I may be too late, but good luck for your scan today!!

Jess - wow, managing to keep yourself busy!!!  I wasn't sure if you could use thighs for clexane, as instructions just say tummy, so thats good to hear.  Managing to keep the bruises small for now, but lovely colours!!


----------



## jes4

Aubergine -                                          for tomorrow! Will be keeping fingers and toes crossed for you!!! Glad you got all sorted in school - great that your DP was able to help you out - it sounds like you have him very well trained    

With regards the clexane, i had to ask several  doctors/nurses before i could get an answer from them as to could i inject anywhere else. It only says tummy in the instructions as think thats the only place its licensed for (or something?!!?) but i know of 2 other PG women who have been told to use thigh when belly got too big, so when GP told me the thigh 'should' be ok, i've gone for it! Mind you, spoke too soon about the bruising - horrific one from last nights jab  

have a good day everyone  
jes xxx


----------



## Faithope

Just a qucik update-one EXCELLANT blast on board     we asked for 2 and were talked out of it because of the top grade of this embryo. Sowe have 3 excellant blasts in the freezer and that more than makes up for having the 1 put back  

Big Hi to all-I should be resting not sat at the PC so must go               all the way xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Excellent news, faithope! So pleased to hear that! Rest up, hun!


----------



## jes4

Fabulous news faithope      Now put those feet up!!! xxx


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news faithope! Loads of luck to you       
Aubergine - lots of luck for tomorrow        Keeping everything crossed for you.

Had a scan today which measured my lining as 8.7 Just waiting for the clinic to phone back hopefully with a time and date for ET.  Come on phone - ring!!!!!!
x


----------



## Amily

that's good news, twinkle! Hope you get that ET date sorted ASAP! Nearly there!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Aubergine - good luck for tomorrow, crossing everything for you and   you get your BFP 

Faithope - all seems to be going really well so far, brilliant that you got some frosties too   

Lou - how did your scan go today?

Twinkle - have you heard back from the clinic yet? Waiting is horrid isn't it!

AFM - Trying acupuncture for the first time on Thursday. Although our fertility problems are male factor I thought it may be worth a shot for relaxation if nothing else. Have any of you tried this and if so do you think it was/is beneficial? 

Katie x


----------



## jes4

Katie- I had acu for the last 2 years, primarily as stress relief. I was rather sceptical about it to start with and went not expecting anything really. But it left me so relaxed I felt it had to be beneficial and after going regularly I realised my very irregular cycles were closer together and more regular! Hope you enjoy it. I would definitely recommend it  

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Katiedolldoll
I have accupuncture regularly and think it is definitely beneficial. Hope it works well for you! Definitely good for stress.


----------



## aubergine07

Well ladies, we got our BFP!

Am going to enjoy it today, because to be honest, am very scared as mc'd about 4 years ago at 6 & then 7 weeks. So scared it will happen again, so the next few weeks are going to be quite difficult!

DP working from home today though, so we're going to enjoy!

Katie - both me and DP had acupuncture.  Its difficult to say whether its helped.  We had it for the 1st cycle, and it didn't give us the BFP, but then had it for this cycle, and who knows if it helped.  We changed ladies - the first one stressed me out as she would keep staring at me - transmitting positive thoughts(!) and telling me stories about all her successful ladies.  This one is just lovely, and I feel like she has really considered our needs.  So I think the key thing is finding someone who works for you. Sorry - that was a very long answer!!!


----------



## Amily

HURRAY HURRAY HURRAY!!!!!!  
That is so fab, aubergine! Huge congratulations! That has absolutely made my day!
    spinspin  
Fantastic! I know you'll be nervous but enjoy every moment! You so deserve it!


----------



## Amily

Me again.....! Tell us all the details of how you got BFP...is it bloodtest?


----------



## jes4

WOOHOO!!!      Congrats on your BFP Aubergine - i had a feeling you would test positive today   Relax and enjoy it! 

      for the next few weeks and      its a sticky one for you  

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine*      thats great news!!!  enjoy every minute of it and try and keep the M word away from your mind  xxxxx

Big Hi to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks ladies, and thanks so much for your continued support.

Amily - there isn't much to tell really!  Used a HPT and didn't test until about 8am.  I was awake, but DP was still asleep, and I didn't want to wake him.  I wasn't desperate to go so waited.  Still can't quite believe it though, keep looking at the stick to check it hasn't changed.  Our scan isn't until 23 Aug as we're on holiday the week before!  So, you next


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah!!!! Huge congratulations to Aubergine       
xxx


----------



## Amily

That's great, aubergine. Must have been a lovely moment.  
How many days post EC did you test?


----------



## verdelegno

Hi
I'm really impressed that so many of you fellow teachers have told your HT or someone of responsibility in school. 
The only person who knows at my school is a friend and colleague.
I work in a very high achieving school. Lots of pressure to get better results every year and staff absences are rare. I know that I'll have to tell them at some point but I'm putting it off as long as possible.
The HT is a systems and statistics man. His female Deputy is a known gossip and not the most discreet person. I'm just hoping something will happen before I need to let them know.
It's a very stressful school to work at - I've got lots of marking and planning to do during this holiday, which is great because it takes my mind off things.
I love my job and couldn't imagine doing anything else. 
When I'm at work I only have time to think about the kids, so it's a great distraction. Plus I get to spend my day helping kids, so I'm fulfilling some of my needs... I think?!  
Ironically, the holidays are the hardest part of my job!   hee hee
I just keep myself busy and try not to dwell on what I haven't got. Instead, I try to focus on all the wonderful things I do have.  

Huge congratulations to Aubergine. It's people like you who give the rest of us hope. Well done girl! All the best x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Congratulations, Aubergine!!!  Fantastic news!  I am so happy for you!!!!    

Verdelegno, glad you joined this lovely little group!

Sue


----------



## twinkle123

ET booked for next Wednesday!!!! 2 lovely little blasts in the freezer so praying they both thaw okay   
x


----------



## Amily

Welcome verdegleno!  
I haven't told anyone at my school either. The set up sounds similar and gossip is rife! It is also v male-dominated. Managed OK so far, with a couple of 'gynaecological' procedure absences! FET in the summer holidays this time, fortunately. HAve usually managed to get it to be on or near holidays but it is definitely stressful.

Great news, twinkle!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Congratulations Aubergine!!!!!! So pleased for you!!

                        

For those of you ladies who haven't told school but want to, feel free to PM me as we told school last autumn (DH and I work at the same school) and they were very supportive. People surprise you sometimes. As a response, the school now has a policy in place for staff going through fertility treatment. I'd be more than happen to email you a copy if it would help.


Welcome verdegleno


----------



## jes4

to Verdelegno! Welcome to the thread!!!

Twinkle - fab news about ET.      that your lovely blasts do well!!!    

jesXXX


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - clinic are quite early, so OTD was 14 dpec as opposed to et, which I think most places do.  And I didn't sneak anything in early!

Verdlegno - where are you up to on your cycle?  Maybe just tell the head (do you think he may supportive despite the high achieving drive?) and not the deputy?  Or do as Amily has and get gynaecological on sick note.  

Twinkle - yay for ET being booked in!   for you for next Weds


----------



## twinkle123

Forgot to welcome Verdlegno earlier.   I didn't tell work for about what was going on to start with but eventually had to tell my head and my line manager because it's been going on for so long and I couldn't come up with any more excuses!  They are both men and were both very supportive.  We're entilted to paid time off for one cycle but after that it's up to my headteacher's discretion.  He's never going to stop me taking time off but it has to be unpaid now.  I miss out on pay for the parts of the day when I'm off for scans/blood tests etc but get my doctor to sign me off with 'gynaecological procedure' for EC and ET.


----------



## wobs

yeahhhhhhh Aubergine!!!  Great news!         

Twinkle- hope FET goes well; its definitely your turn         

Amily & Faithope - hope 2ww passes speedily 

Katie - yes the bride was being bridezilla as the others say!  And if the groom knew why hadn't he told the bride; poor communication between them I'd say.

Jes - can picture the supermarket waddle     22 weeks!  Where did that go?  Mind you there is still a way to go isn't there.  Sure you don't want to even think about this yet, but will they induce you? (but a stitch in - a friend had that with triplets?).....Anyway ignore those questions if it all seems too far away at the moment.

Re; the clexane - sure I was told I could do in my thigh once my tummy got too bruised, but I did manage to find enough spots for the time I was on it.

AFM finally broke up on Wednesday!!!  Phew.....Am absolutely shattered!!!!  Off outside to do some gardening today and tackle those weeds!

hi to everyone else
Wobs


----------



## wobs

Hi Verdlegno   

Wobs


----------



## jes4

Hi wobs! Hope you enjoy your holiday freedom! Your term seemed to go on for AGES!! Hope you have good weather for your gardening   As for inducing - i'm already booked in for a c-section at 34 weeks! They always do c-sections for trips here and i also have low lying placentas which also means a c/s (even if there was only one!) as the placentas completley cover my cervix - no way out for the bubbas!! tbh i'm trying not to think that far ahead!! Still taking things very much day at a time although scan yesterday went really well and the babies are all average size   

Hope everyone is making the most of the holidays now!!

jesXXX


----------



## verdelegno

Hi Wobs and Jess 

Wow Jess! You hit the jackpot with triplets! Hope everything goes well. Sending you


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't been on recently.  Went to London to visit a friend as treatment was doing my head in!

Aubergine - massive congratulations!  You must be so excited, but compeltely understand the nerves as well.  I am thinking lots of sticky thoughts for you!

Amily and Faithope - how is the 2ww going?  Hope you haven't been naughty and been at the pee sticks!

Twinkle - the best of luck for your ET on Wednesda and I pray that these two give you the BFP you deserve.

Katie - I had accupuncture for the 1st ICSI and althuogh I felt ver relaxed, it made my endo flare up (it did, however, then settle about a month later, so don't know if it was my body adjusting).  There are pros and cons to it, so make sure you get one that you feel reall comfy with.  

Verdelegno - welcome!  I am also at a very pressurised school but was amazed at the empathy and understanding I got from my HT.  As a result of going to her, I can now have all my appointments, no matter how trivial, paid for and trust me when I say that this is a massive deal at my school (the finance manager had been pushing for me to go part time due to my tx and my endo).

Jes - hope you are doing well and are resting up.  What box sets did you decide on in the end?

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

AFM - scan went ok last week.  Follicles still there, but have shrunk a bit.  FSH levels are now reall low (they were over 5,000 the week before!) but they can't understand wh I still have massive follicles.  Have been on Suprecur all this week and am back in tomorrow to see if the follies have finally collapsed so I can start the HRT.  Has anyone else had this with Suprecur (the said it was really rare, but would like to know I'm not completely weird!!!)

Lou x


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou
Hope you had a good time in London. I aws there at the weekend. went to see Les Mis. Fab!
Yes, I have been a good girl and no early testing!   Bricking it, frankly, and dreading Thursday! Got to go to London for bloodtest and hang about for 4 and a half hrs for the result. 
Hope tomorrow's scan gives good news and your follicles are OK.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Well done Amily for not testing too early!  What a faf though for the results.  Hope you're doing something nice to take your mind off the wait.  I will have everything crossed for you x


----------



## Amily

Hello everyone
Could do with a few    and a bit of    please, ladies!

Due to test on Thursday (12 days post 2 day transfer of 2 embies) though clinic say Saturday. Anyway, as I was standing brushing my teeth last night, I felt a sudden bleed (bright red). Just one lot. Went straight to bed in a big panic and hardly slept. Was boiling hot and sweaty (not good sign as normally means start of AF    for me).
No more red bleeding today, just brownish (sorry...TMI) when I go to the loo and low level AF pains. Trying to stay as still as possible...
Not feeling good about this...think it is AF and just the oestrogen tablets stopping me from having full AF.
Rang my clinic and they weren't much help either way. As I expected, told me to keep taking the tablets and test on Saturday.
Oh dear, this is not fun at all.


----------



## jes4

Amily -                                                                                                                                                                                                     

Aw hun, sorry your body is messin you about hun. Try to stay as postitive as you can - the drugs really do mess with your body,and it still could go either way. Don't give up yet. Thinking of you     

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all enjoying the break 

Sending lots of positive vibes to faithope as well.               Hope you're getting on ok!

Sorry no more personals, i've had 3 nights of not being able to sleep at all, and this hot, muggy weather has totally wiped me out......off for another doze now.

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

*Amily*       you had 2 transfered didn't you-one might not have snuggled in, I  that they both had but might explain the bleeding xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

*jes* this weather isn't nice for sleeping, let alone when you have 3 bubbas attached to you  xxxxxxxxxxxxxx    thanks for the     I am doing ok-The whole 'don't test early' was ok for the first week and I though t I was doing so well, yet this week, they seem to be calling me every 5 mins  Have tested yest and today-DH was just encouarging me so he's no good  the tesco test I did I took out of the casing and theres the worlds faintest line today, once dried out (hr later) its def there but know you have to disregard the test after 5 mins  Why I don't know cos I kept all my positive tests from the last pregnancy and stuck them in my pregnancy diary (which I threw away after the miscarriage) I have never had an evap from a tesco or superdrug test from experiance every month for 18months..... I am doing my own head in  only 4 days to go.......

Big hello to everyone xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Thanks jes and faithope. Yes, I did have 2 transferred. The nurse mentioned that too so am trying to stay   


  faithope, but that looks cautiously positive!  

Hope you manage to sleep better tonight, jes. Last night was bad for me too so hope we all get a good sleep tonight! Had to move into spare room as just the sound of DH's breathing was doing my head in!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily keep going, only a few more days! Same goes for you Faithope, just a few more days. The waiting is definitely the hardest bit isn't it!! Good luck to both of you. We're going on holiday tomorrow so I look forward to reading about how you've got on when we're back.

Katie x


----------



## Amily

Thanks Katie and have a lovely holiday!!


----------



## wobs

Amily and Faithhope - hope the next few days wizz by (as if!!!)        

Jes - hope you manage to sleep better tonight

AFM gradually feeling less exhausted!!  
ttfn
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - I'm sending lots of           your way.  Its such a horrible thing to go through, but there is still hope.  What faithope said is a possible, or could even be just a bit of blood, as many ladies have said its quite common.  Do you mind me asking why clinic have given you test day of Sat and you are testing Thurs?  Ahh, I've just looked back and see Thurs will be 14 days from ec (if they'd not be frosties), so that makes sense.  But still maybe test on Sat as well, as it may be different for frosties.  I'll be looking out for your news tomorrow!  and heres some more                              

Katiedoll - have a lovely holiday!

Wobs - hello, glad you're starting to relax.  It takes a while doesn't it! I've now been off a week and half, and the only productive thing I've done is clean the fridge!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Amily

Hi aubergine
Dr G told me to test tomorrow whereas clinic said Saturday (16 days). I will get a bloodtest tomorrow so think I will know either way.
Not looking good sadly. Bleeding stopped yesterday apart from abit of dark brown (TMI) but seems to be starting up again red this morning. Thanks for all the good wishes and I am looking forward to getting tomorrow out of the way! Am such a bloated pincushion of needle bruises  
Have been updating my scheme of work....surely that earns me teacher points in heaven!?!   Useful to have something so excruciatingly dull to focus on really!


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so much going on.  Must be the school holidays!   
Quick update from me.  Had my FET today.  Only 1 of my 2 embies survived the thaw but the one that did is graded as 5AA and had already started hatching. Pretty pleased with that.
OFT is 15th August which is my 1st day back at school.  Was hoping I would have tested before school starts again but just typical!  Will have to take some time off on my very first day of term!   
x


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle*     I am looking at FET now-I know I have 2 days till OTD but I am sure its negative  sounds like you have a great one on board  was it medicated or natural FET? xxxx


----------



## aubergine07

Congrats Twinkle - sounds like you have a beauty on board!       this is your time


----------



## twinkle123

Faithope - it was a medicated FET.  My cycles are all over the place and can be anything from 20 days to 50!!!  Keep thinking positive.  That feint line looks very promising, especially as you tested early


----------



## Amily

Hi all
Sorry if you have read this on another post....
I have had a surreal day. Did peestick test at 5am. Nowt. V v faint line but that's it. 
Went to London to test.
Beta HCG test : 84.1....positive!
Shock of my life. Sat on the floor on John Lewis.
Progesterone low: 40.1

I have had intralipids and been given px for prontogest. Have been on pessaries up to now (carrying on too) Managed to get it in London, just before shops shut. Can't read the Italian on the paperwork   but it says intramuscular so shoved that massive needle in the top of my bum. Ow.

84.1 is low though, isn't it....? 12 days post 2 day embie FET. Not sure what to think. Will be back on Saturday to test again. Still bleeding a little bit. This is the furthest I have ever got but not celebrating anything yet.... little smile though  In shock more than anything. DH is away but had a little cry on phone (prompted by the amount of beer he had clearly consumed  ) Very cautious though. Wil wait to see what Saturday's re-test brings.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amily this sounds positive to me as you are meant to test 14 dp ex. Small congratulations in preparation for the massive one on Saturday. Keep smiling! Xx


----------



## Amily

Thanks Lou!


----------



## twinkle123

Don't think you can argue with that Amily.  As long as the HCG test doubles, don't think it matters what the starting number is.  Really don't think you've got anything to worry about 
x


----------



## Amily

Thanks twinkle!
Woke up smiling today...at 5am yet again! Peestick line is darker today so awaiting 2nd blood test tomorrow.

Please let this be true.....


----------



## jes4

Amily - it's looking good    Congratulations! 
     for your test tomorrow! 

xxx


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - sounds good, could you maybe do one of the clearblue tests that say how many weeks you are?  A mini congratulations, in preparation for a full blown one tomorrow!


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* Anything over 25 is a BFP hun and you are well above that    xxxxx

Morning to everyone else, Instead of being excited about tomorrow, I ma dreading it and told DH that he can do the test, I can't bare to see a BFN


----------



## Amily

Thank you Ladies. Will let you know my 'scores' tomorrow.
LOTS of luck, faithope...thinking of you


----------



## wobs

Amily - sounds hopeful; keeping everything crossed for you     
Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to say the best of luck to Faithope and Amily this morning. x


----------



## Faithope

BFN


----------



## jes4

Faithope - So sorry hun     thinking of you and your DH xxxx


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry faithope      Take care xxx


----------



## aubergine07

Faithope - again, very very sorry    

Amily - any news?


----------



## Faithope

thank you ladies     this is the worst feeling ever-bad things happen to good people, good things happen to bad people, so unfair   I will be back once the feeling has worn off abit xxx


----------



## Amily

Dear faithope
I am so sorry to hear that. It is so unfair. Really thinking of you and your family  

Thank you Lou and aubergine. the clinic didn't ring back with the results and after staring at the phone till 4.55pm I rang them. My HCG result has gone from 84.1 to 186.3 in 48 hrs. So......  
I can't quite believe this is true.
Thank you to you all for all your help and support and wishing you all the feeling I am feeling now. I am not going anywhere by the way...love you ladies!


----------



## jes4

Faithope - life is so unfair. I hope in time that you get your PMA back.  In the meantime, take it easy and know that we're thinking of you and we're here for you.    

Amily- fabulous news Hun! Take it easy now and enjoy 

Twinkle - Congrats on being PUPO.  that this will be the one! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope the hols are going well

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Thank you jes4!
Hope you are doing Ok, faithope. Thinking of you.


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Amily       

Think of you faithope     
x


----------



## aubergine07

Congratulation Amily!  That's fantastic news!


----------



## Amily

Thank you, girls!
Hope you are all doing OK and enjoying the holidays.
  , faithope

In to school on Monday morning to sort some stuff out. Last year the week after A Level results and before start of term was full of work so my plan is to get stuff done earlier this year....we'll see


----------



## Kernow Lou

Faithope - so sorry that it hasn't worked. Hope you take the time to regroup before your fet and that you're being looked after.

Amily - massive congratulations! That's a high level - could there be twins in there?


----------



## Wraakgodin

Faithhope, sending you huge hugs.  Just take time out to look after yourself and heal.  I wish I had the answer, there are so many wonderful people on this site that will make fantastic parents, I just don´t understand why this happens.  

Amily – huge congratulations!

Sue


----------



## Minnie35

Hello ladies, is it OK if I join you?  I sort-of gatecrashed this thread a while ago for a few posts but have noticed it says" long-term chat buddies" so I realised you might all know each other really well....


I'm a teacher and, after 5 failed IUIs I started mild IVF last month (meds were delivered at 8am on first day of the hols, BY AN EX PUPIL- I was in dressing gown, hair in yeti mode, yesterday's make up smudged all over face, and was greeted by "oh hiya Miss!" He worked for Healthcare at Home so gawd knows whether he knew what was in the box!  ) - I am due for a day 5 ET tomorrow, all being well. Very excited and trying not to get my hopes up too much as, after IUI not working, it's very tempting to just assume that IVF simply will work...


It'd be fab if I could join you all on this thread, and congratulations Amily (and I too had grand plans of having done all my work by halfway through the hols - after 13 years of teaching it amazes me that I still believe it's not going to be a last minute jobbie - I hope you have a bit more self discipline than me!) Faithope, really sorry   .


Minnie x


----------



## jes4

Hi minnie! - of course you're welcome here!! We're a friendly bunch  lots of luck for transfer tomorrow! Sending lots of     your way! Looking forward to getting to know you! 

Hi to everyone else! 

Jes xxx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Faithope - so sorry to hear your news      
Nothing I can say really to help, apart from that we are all thinking of you.

Amily - great news!!  Congrats!!!    

Hi Minnie - hope ET is ok tomorrow.     

Twinkle -hope you're resting up

AFM I'm slogging through the school work but very bored!!!   
best get on I suppose
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

thank you ladies-it means alot to have your support  xxxx

*Minnie*  good luck for ET tomorrow hun xxxxxx

*wobs* Thank you xx

*Wraakgodin* Thank you hun 

*Kernow Lou*  thanks-we have plans for the next step so feeling abit better 

How are you all? xxx

AFM AF is painful  not heavier-although today is the first day of proper bleed so day 2 is always the heaviest. But we have just booked a week out in Spain for the october half term  DS is happy  he was missing out this summer with me having TX so he has something to look forward to.#

Also got my follow up appointment booked for 31st August, hope this will shed some light on what happened (or didn't in my case) and let them know we are doing FET in January  they thaw and I get pregnant  If not we save like mad and do ICSI again late summer 2012. It feels good to have plans in place and makes the fact I am not pregnant alittle easier to bear...

Just thought I would update you all with where I am up to


----------



## Kernow Lou

Faithope - really glad you have plans in place and can look to those - it does make it a lot easier and ensures you don't dwell on what never was, doesn't it?  Glad you're feeling better and I hope the AF lays off really soon.

Minnie - best of luck for ET tomorrow and welcome to the site!  I was a newbie not so long ago and everyone has been really lovely.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing well.  I've tried to start doing work today, but have done a lot of procrastinating instead!  Am having horrible side effects from the suprecur and hrt, so will be very glad when I can cut down to just the pessaries next week.
xx


----------



## aubergine07

Hi everyone - what's all this talk of work!  I'm not going to do anything until the week before we're due back!  Now I'm feeling guilty     

Minnie - welcome.  Your story made me laugh about your ex pupil   What age do you teach?

Hello everyone else


----------



## Lins74

FAithhope - so sorry hun but pleased you are making plans be gentle on yourself Hun remember we are all here for you. Xxxx

Thought about do some school work today but luckily the thought passed by that was close!!

Got my scan on Thursday excited. So swollen though not sure if it's a real bump or the steroids and pessaries? 


Hugs to all

Lindsey xx


----------



## jes4

Reading about you lot doing school stuff makes me feel guilty about not having any to do  

Wobs- step away from the schoolwork    seriously tho, don't work too hard. You going away at all? 

Lins - good luck for Thursday! I have my next scan then too  How have you been feeling? 

Faithope- good to hear from you and glad that you have a plan for the future. Always good to have something to aim for. Hope you manage to enjoy the remainder of your holiday. Take it easy  

Kernow lou - hope the side effects ease off soon  

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Thank you very much, wobs, Wraakgodin and Lou  
Good luck for the scan, Lindsey!
  and welcome, Minnie!
Hope AF eases up soon, faithhope, and glad that you have already started making plans.   

Does anyone take prontogest (or gestone, I think)? I have been injecting it since Thursday and can't walk properly. Sitting down or getting into bed is extrememy painful and I am limping about. Not meaning to complain but could anyone confirm I am doing it right? Am injecting it into top of my glutes, swapping between cheeks   daily. Is that right? Not being able to walk properly is a bit problematic.


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

Just a quick one - Amily - yes have taken gestone (not protogest but same thing I think) - yes got a very sore behind and some nasty bruises & lumps.  Got my DH to inject into top outer quadrant of one cheek (!!!) -  and yes do one day and the next on the other side.
however I never got that sore that I couldn't walk - I think I would check with your clinic...You do have a be a bit careful about where you inject there - definitely on the outer quadrant.
Hope you're feeling less sore now

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thank you, Wobs.
I wasn't given any instructions at the time and remembered people talking about the upper part of the bottom but did not get the outer quadrant detail! The doctor corrected me yesterday, giving me a lovely prod in the bum at the time. Cheers.  So I have been alternating upper outer, upper inner...could explain things! Still very sore today but hopefully will improve. No way I can lie on my back though    Have developed a cunning 'press up and turn' technique to get into bed!


----------



## wobs

Hi Amily - glad you've got it sorted.  At least the future soreness (it will be sore sadly but its worth it) will be nothing compared to the discomfort you've had so far     Yes I remember sleeping on different sides each night!!!


----------



## aubergine07

Just a quickie to say good luck today to Lins.  Let us know how you get on at your scan!


----------



## twinkle123

4 days until OFT day for me.  3 days until my unoffical, sneaky test!  Want it to hurry up and be Monday but on the other hand, that's when I go back to work which is not good!  Been having some heartburn which I never get and had a few queasy moments today and yesterday.  Hoping it's all good signs but you can never be sure!   
x


----------



## Amily

Good luck, twinkle!!!!


----------



## Lins74

Morning girls hope everyone is well xx

Wow what an amazing day yesterday we saw the heartbeat it was so fast baby was standing on it's head it's due on 19th March 2012

My MIL kept putting a dampener on it all evening though which upset me we had invited family round for dinner and a glass of champagne she comes in and goes "it's still early days done get too excited" and then I showed her the scan photo to be told " ooh it looks like fungi round a tree"
Then I got "don't buy anything it's too early it could all go wrong" finally when we had the
Champagne " oh this is it you'll jinx it all now" 
Honestly how I didn't tell her not to shut up I don't know. I know
It's early I know nothing is certain but for god sake let us enjoy
What we've got at the moment. 

Lindsey xx


----------



## jes4

Great news Lins       Sorry to hear your MIL has put a dampener on things   Hope you and DH can ignore her and enjoy!! How many weeks are you now? 

Twinkle - not long till test day!! Sending lots of           your way!

Amily/wobs - oooohh those injections sound horrid    Amily, hope you're a little less sore now. I'm still injecting clexane and am covered in bruises round the sides of my tum and thigh, but at least i can walk  - well its more like a waddle!!   

Hello to all you other lovely ladies   

I had a growth scan yesterday. All our little ladies are average size for singletons, but the consultant wants to keep a close eye on the growth of one, so i have another scan in 2 weeks.

jes XXX


----------



## Amily

Lins, that's brilliant! Sounds a lovely experirence.
Your mother in law's reaction was dire though. Tell her! Crikey...talk about not looking on the bright side!   Fungi!!!! For heaven's sake.  I would not have been able to hold my mouth!   Enjoy your well deserved celebrations.
jes, glad the scan went OK. Glad to hear you are being well monitored.


----------



## aubergine07

Lins that's great news.  Can't believe your MIL though    Well done for controlling yourselves!  

Jess - all sounds like its going well with you!

twinkle - good luck for OTD.  

I won't be on for a week or so, as away on holiday tomorrow!  Really looking forward to it, but also scared something will happen while we're away.  Not going far though, going to Wales.  Can't wait.

So have lovely weeks everyone,  and will chat when I get back 

xxx


----------



## Chops5

Hi all.....got a date for DR...1st September eeekk.
Just in time for the new school year. Not sure if this is a good thing or bad thing!


----------



## twinkle123

Well it's another BFN for me.    Can't even begin to explain how upset we are.  Didn't know it was possible to feel this sad.  How much bad luck can one person have?  Had convinced myself this would be the one.  It was a perfect 5AA blast which had already started to hatch but if that one can't stick, who's to say that any one will.   

First day of term for us today but no way was I going in.  Struggling to see how I'll cope going back tomorrow as all I can do is cry hysterically at the moment.
x


----------



## Wraakgodin

I don´t normally post here as I am just the volunteer, but I just wanted to give Twinkle the hugest cyberhug.  I am so sorry to hear your news.  It is things like this that just reinforce how unfair life can be.  Such bad things shouldn´t happen to good people. 

Sue


----------



## Amily

Twinkle, I am so sorry to hear your bad news. Thinking of you  

So sorry - it is so unfair


----------



## jes4

Twinkle, I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your DH


----------



## Faithope

*Twinkle* I am so sorry-I had the same feeling about my 4AB blast-why didn't it implant, I can't say anything to make the pain go away, just that i am thinking of you and you are not alone  xxx

Big Hi to all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Minnie35

Twinkle I'm so sorry.  It's just so horrid and unfair.  There are no words. Sending lots of love.
            


Minnie x


----------



## twinkle123

That's my first week of term over with. My heart's really not been in it this week. Didn't help that I was asked to cover a Social Education class and had watch the baby episode of Baby Borrowers! Only 7 weeks to go until my October holidays!


----------



## Amily

Sorry, twinkle, that's rubbish.
Yes, have started counting those weeks already too....not even back yet!


----------



## Jinglebell

Hello ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL.  Congratulations to those who have had good news.  I am so very sorry to those who have not.  Only read quickly so forgive me if I have missed you, but big        to Twinkle and Faithope.  

Trying to start getting organised for school but not easy!  Unfortunately DH and I have split up and am trying to get my life together from my mother's box room - not easy I can tell you!  Living out of a couple of suitcases until DH and I can decide about living arrangements, etc.  Not looking forward to starting a new school and being so disorganised at home, but nothing to do but get on with it.  

Hope everyone is enjoying the hols.  Twinkle - sorry to hear your first week has been hard.    

J x


----------



## Faithope

*Jinglebell*  I am sorry to hear about you and DH but hope your future is a happy one  xxx


----------



## jes4

Jingle - so sorry to hear aout you and your DH    Must've been a really hard decision for both of you. I hope things get better for you soon and that you can move forward. Good luck with your preparations for the new term.  

Twinkle - Sounds like a tough first week back   Keep that countdown going! 

Hi to everyone else 

jesXXX


----------



## Lins74

Jinglebell - so sorry to hear your news hunny sending you hugs xx


----------



## Minnie35

Jinglebell     really sorry to hear about you and your DH. I hope the work for next term's going OK.


Thanks for all your lovely welcoming messages - I went off to Spain for a relaxing distraction from my 2ww, (far away the temptation to look up every twinge and symptom on t'internet) and it was lovely to come back on Tue and see the messages. Aubergine, I'm a maths teacher. In fact, the pile of school work that's been glaring at me from the corner all holiday is now starting to become slightly aggressive - I tripped over it trying to pull the curtains yesterday morning... so I may have to face the music and get on with it.   . 


I hope you're all having a relaxing holiday. Twinkle, well done for getting through your horrid first week. Thinking of you.   .


Minnie x


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Jinglebell    x


----------



## marie123

Hi ladies, would it be ok if i joined you? although it seems like you have all known one another for a while so hope I am not gatecrashing.
I am also a teacher- primary.  At the moment i take clomid but have an appointment on 1st september and am hoping for iui to be offered.  
Like some of you on here I am having accupuncture. 
I don't know any of you for personals but just wanted to say to twinkle and jingle that I hope things get better soon.


----------



## twinkle123

Hi and welcome marie.   Of course you're not gatecrashing.  Not long until your appointment.   
x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Twinkle     so sorry - I really thought this was your time.  How hard to have to go straight back into work and keep going.  Like you I'm a veteran of many cycles and it seems to get harder each time doesn't it.   

Jinglebell     
So sad to hear your news.  Must be a very difficult time for you. take care

Hi Marie & welcome

Jes- glad your scan was ok.  Bet you're a bit large now!  A while to go though too!   

Hi everyone else

AFM we've finished the 'monitoring' cycle at the ARGC.  All I can say is (although I am still a slight sceptic) it is vastly different from any clinic I have been to before.  They have spotted more things wrong with me (!!!) than any clinic has ever found...and the monitoring on the actual cycle sounds seriously intense - daily scans, then twice daily bloodtests/scans etc...in the 2nd week.  I think if you are a 'simple' (!) case with clear reasons then it maybe isn't for you, but for us with many failures under our belt seems like the final try we have to give a go.  So they have found from my immune testing a very clear reason for repeated implantation failure/miscarriage - one of my levels is sky high (never been tested before as most clinics don't test for this particular thing) - now though I have a choice about taking a nasty drug or not...Not keen but if its the key to our problems I clearly have to.  Going to my GP to discuss with her and going to post on the immunes boards etc... Won't bore you all with the details!!  Anyway at least we are moving forward.  We don't hold out much hope but at least we won't look back in a few years time and say I wish we had tried the ARGC...Vaguely hopeful and positive but trying not to get my hopes up   ! Oh dear....Sorry wasn't meant to be negative, but I do think the reality is that some people have more chance than others depending on their IF issues.  But we are progressing with our plan Bs and keep looking at the positives.

Well ta ta for now - sorry for the me post

  to those who need it at the mo

take care & enjoy the rest of the weekend
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Jinglebell - I am so sorry to hear your news. That is an awful lot to deal with.    



Wobs: what level was sky high? Is it humira you are considering having? I am an 'immunes' lady, though at FGA. PMA. I had treatment without immunes and failed repeatedly. First treatment with immunes...BFP. Scan tomorrow so am waiting to see if things are Ok before relaxing at all but it can really make a difference.


----------



## twinkle123

Amily - just being lazy as you've probably said before but can I ask what immune drugs you were taking this time?  I've had lots of failed cycles until I changed clinic and was given steroids, high dose folic acid, aspirin and clexane.  I've had tests from Dr Gorgy 2 years ago but we never went back to do a cycle with him.  I'm in Aberdeen and he's in London so quite a distance!  My clinic is now in Glasgow which is a long enough trek!  The only other thing he suggested that we're not getting from my new clinic is intralipids and gestone.  Not sure what to do now.  I've now had 2 out of 4 BFPs from my new clinic so not sure if it's worth changing.  Oh my head!!!!!  Anyway, lots of luck for your scan tomorrow (not that you'll need it!)   

Wobs - you seem to have a good plan.  Really hope it works out for you   

So, week 2 of a 8 week term starts tomorrow. Not that I'm counting down! Would hope that this week will be better than last but can't see it happening!
x


----------



## jes4

Amily- good luck for your scan tomorrow.   

Wobs- you obviously have quite a decision on your hands but at least if they've identified an issue which can potentially be addressed then you're going into things with a better chance. I have to admit, I'd got to the stage whereby I'd have tried any drug they offered of there was a possibility it would improve our chances. As you say, if you give it a go you won't be looking back and wondering 'what if?'. Sounds like you'll have to take quite a bit of time off work though if you cycle in term time. Hope you've still had a good break even with doing your monitoring cycle  

Hi Marie and welcome!! Fingers crossed for your appointment on the 1st!  

Minnie- glad you had a good break. Just what is needed durin the 2ww. When is test date?

Lins and Aubergine - how are you both getting on? 



Jingle and twinkle -   

Hi to everyone else! I've had a v lazy Sunday. A good nights sleep is impossible for me now ( yes Wobs,  bump is quite big now!) so after looking at cars this morning, I've spent all afternoon asleep! Bliss!!

Jes xxx


----------



## Amily

Thanks jes!

Twinkle: predlisolone (25 daily), clexane (60), prontogest (like gestone, hurts like hell) and having intralipids. Have had LIT (ouch!) and humira too. Thanks for the good luck wishes. Everything crossed there is a heart beat or at least good signs.


----------



## Lins74

Hi all

How is everyone? I can't believe I'm ten weeks today! I am still on progesterone twice a day when did you all stop or reduce? I'm nervous about stopping would rather reduce for a few weeks and stop gradually. What does everyone else think. 
How is everyone feeling? 
I'll be twelve weeks when I go back to school bit nerve racking after doing so little back to teaching 5 classes a day think I'll just take it one day at a time. 

Hugs to everyone

Lindsey xx


----------



## jes4

Lins- wow time is flying by! I was on cyclogest x 2 daily and stopped at 12 weeks. I was told you don't have to wean off it and was so fed up the side effects in the end I just stopped!! Apparently your body starts producing it's own progesterone around 10 weeks. I'm now back on it unfortunately but luckily only a quarter of the original dose, due to having multiples. Do take it eAsy when you're back at school. It's always so exhausting at the start of term! 

Jesxxx


----------



## Lins74

Thanks Jes how are you doing ? What side effects did you have ? I'm very bloated? Xx


----------



## Amily

I am on those pessaries PLUS injecting progesterone in my bum once a day so count yourselves lucky ladies!


----------



## aubergine07

Twinkle - I am so sorry to hear your news.  You sound a little better a week on, thinking to the future which is good.  Do give yourself and DH time to lookafter each other though, and if school does get too much, then make sure you take some time out for you.

Jinglebell - lovely to hear from you, though sorry its with sad news.  That must've been a hard decision to have made.  I wish you all the best for the future, and please do stay in touch.

Wobs - ARGC are supposed to get the best results.  Maybe it is best to give it all that you can, but ultimately it is your decision.  Will you take time off school?  Good luck with whatever decision you do make.

Amily - good luck for today, looking forward to hearing how you got on.

Lins - 10 weeks!  Time flying by!

Jess - how are you and your 3?

We had a wonderful relaxing holiday.  Had a few school dreams though - you know the ones where things go wrong.  For some reason, all mine focussed on missing the first week of term, so I hope nothing bad is going to happen    Luckily my dreams don't come true!


----------



## beadyeyes

Hello can I join? I've been reading this thread on and off! 

I'm a secondary teacher in MFL up in Teesside.  

Nervous about going back to school as I'll be 11-12 weeks (don't know when scan is). I'm suffering from great anxiety about the pregnancy (thinking something will go/has gone wrong). School know about treatment (dept and SLT) but don't know about positive result. I am nervous though cos I had 4 weeks off ill on and off (went back for two days but off again) as I ended up in hospital with moderate-severe OHSS. Went back in for the last day which was ok but had to hide "bump" (fluid!) lots of people asked why I was off and
I said I had a stomach virus(!) which caused a fluid build up haha. As such, when I go back
I'll have had almost 10 weeks off! Scared! 

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry about the bad news - it really sucks big donkey willy  

Xxxxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, been AWOL for a while because we've been on holiday. Had a lovely time but glad to be back home. A level results were our best ever last week but I'm not confident our GCSE results will be as good this week!
I've had a quick read over your posts so I hope I get the next bit right!....

Welcome to Beadyeyes, Minnie and Marie.

Congratulations Amily     brilliant news!

Twinkle and Jinglebell  I'm sorry to read your news   

I was supposed to be having my next EC at the end of October but received a voicemail from my clinic on Friday asking if I'd had started the pill so I can now have EC at the end of September instead. Unfortunately I haven't started the pill to kick off my next cycle because AF is over 4 weeks late so I'm not sure I can get ready in time for September EC but fingers crossed! xx


----------



## jes4

Welcome beadyeyes - and huge congrats on your PG!! I'm sure your return to work will be ok, even if it is a bit of a shock to the system after all that time off - and how exciting as presumably you'll be wanting to share your news with your colleagues once you've had your scan? Just make sure you take it easy and put you and your beany first! If you are suffering with m/s, tiredness etc your employers should make allowances for you, so don't be afraid to admit if things get too much! I did lots of dozing in the staff room at lunchtimes!!! 

Katie - Glad youve had a good holiday and well done on a-level results. Hope the GCSE's can live up to them!! Great that youve been given the go ahead for tx again. Fingers crossed you can sort your timings out. Typical AF being late! I had a similar problem on my last cycle, and it mucked up all my planned timings. You just have to go with the flow with IVF though don't you! 

Aubergine - Glad to hear you had a relaxing holiday. Ahhh, school dreams. I remember them well!!  I'm finding it very wierd, not thinking about the new school year. Have just filled in all my maternity leave forms. Its all getting very real for us now. I'm 26 weeks today! Good luck for your scan which is coming up isn't it?       

Amily  -        for today. Hope all goes well!   

Lins - cyclogest made me feel generally rubbish - bloated, constipated, tired, just generally bleurgh!! Luckily im coping ok with the lower dose though! I was also looking forward to stopping clexane injections at 12 weeks, but then was told i had to stay on them for the whole PG.

Hi to twinkle (hope this week goes ok  ). jingle, wobs, faithope, chops, marie and minnie and everyone else. 

jes XXX


----------



## wobs

hi ladies

Katiedolldoll -hope you manage to get it sorted so you can do the Sept cycle.  exciting

Amily - thinking of you today.  Hope the scan goes well.   

Hi Beadyeyes - congratulations.  I'm sure things will be fine at the start of term.  I think most teachers get the awful night before dreams/don't sleep much before they go back.  Just remember that your precious cargo is most important and try (!) and go with the flow.  Sure everyone will be thrilled for you.

Aubergine- sounds like you had a nice hols - sorry about the school dreams though!

Jes - hope car shopping was exciting - is that for a car for 3 (!) car seats?!!!  I guess you are having to read up on lots of stuff like that    

Lins - 10 weeks - that's great.  Yes they do make you v bloated....

Amily - yes its humira....

Bye for now everyone 
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi all
Had our first scan today...heartbeat!!
Starting to believe this might be true...
6w4d...so happy! Just had a celebratory snooze...hope that will be OK to do in lesson time!!  

Welcome, beadyeyes! Congratulations on your pregnancy.

Auberhine - glad you had good holidays. School dreams...haven't had one for a while but they are due!! Got an email from the deputy head yesterday suggesting we might completely change the IB course we are teaching our students - in a week. I think not. The old me would have got very panicky (it would be me teaching) but I am not having any of that at the moment!

Hi jes - I am on clexane the whole way too. Made appt to try to convince GP to let me have px or we'll be very very poor. Treatment today at immunes places cost £1840!!

Glad you had a lovely time, katiedolldoll and well done on AL results! Hope    turns up soon!

Wobs: decided to take humira though the risks are not good.   You can go with just intralipids instead if you need to though...or IViG I think (which I had today)

Hi Lindsey: am on cyclogest plus injection of progesterone (owww!) Will be stopping injection at 10 weeks (seems bloomin' ling time away....) and cyclogest at 12 weeks.


----------



## jes4

YAY! Great news Amily!   A  snooze sounds like a perfect way to celebrate    Sounds like you are paying out an awful lot for your extra drugs and tx?! But will all be worth it in the end! I am getting clexane on NHS px, but it was my NHS consultant who decided i should stay on it past 12 weeks. 

Wobs - car shopping just depressed me in the end!! We didn't decide on anything and still have the 'x3 car seats and will they fit' dilemma, everytime we look at anything!! Its all so complicated, and i'm just so shattered all of the time now, i really can't be doing with it all.....!! The insomnia is getting worse for me and only got 2 hours sleep last night. Did go back to bed once DH went to work, but am a bit of zombie this evening!! Hope you're enjoying the last few weeks of the hols. 

jesXXX


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone and thankyou for the welcomes.
Jes read your signature wow triplets !
Amily I bet hearing the heartbeat was amazing - congrats 
the bfp's on this thread are very encouraging; still getting to understand all the acronyms on here I am guessing some of them are for ivf drugs? 

I just wondered how does everyone else get on with time off for treatment, so far I have managed to book appointments in the holidays but not sure I wil be able to do that all the time especially if i have iui (although i have absolutely no idea what is involved with that.) 

enjoy what is left of the hols everyone x


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks for the welcome everyone 

Marie, I was very open with my head teacher and he decided to give me five days paid leave. The LA only allowed two with anymore being taken as flexi or holidays which is a generic policy and clearly not appropriate for teachers which is why my head was so generous. In the end i don't think i used five days but I was off sick for ages afterwards (OHSS). I would say that the best way to be is honest, though I know that's difficult. I had to explain to my male HT why My DH also needed the time off (he works at same school) and it was hard saying about him having to provide sperm! He kind of recoiled at that but he did ask. It was all a bit weird. He asked when we were going to start and I kept saying I didn't know. In the end I had to explain that it depended on my cycle.. He didn't get it so I had to say "period".... Definitely comes under the category of conversations you don't want to have with your boss!!


----------



## jes4

Marie, like beadyeyes I have been v honest with my headteacher and have had a lot of apointments during the last 4 years she has been at the school! I mostly used ppa time for appointments as it was covered by the  Hlta who worked in my yeargroup, so could be flexible and swap days to tie in with appointments. I've also had time off as sick days. I've been lucky in that my head has been v understanding, but she had wanted to know all the details which I wouldn't otherwise have volunteered but did to keep her on side! Btw if there's acronyms you don't understand- do ask! Somewhere there is a thread which explains them I think!

Beadyeyes - your conversations with your head do sound interesting! At least mine is female!  

Jes x


----------



## marie123

Thanks for your replies
Beadyeyes I would have loved to be a fly on the wall, think he got more than he bargained for lol!  
Jes I agree I think its best to be honest.
We have a newish head since last Sept and she does now know that i am thinking about treatment mainly as I fell pg naturally (and surprisingly) but then m/c at six weeks while at school.  I intend to make appointments for holidays and out of school but thats not always easy when working around cycles.  It is reassuring to know that there are other teachers having treatment and that is is possible to escape the classroom to do so, I just hate asking for time off.  Hopefully the conversation with my head will be less awkward than beady eyes' - if it isn't i'll post the transcript


----------



## wobs

Amily - what great news!!!   Hope the snooze was good!   

jes - car shopping sounds like great fun!  I imagine the car shopping is just the start of it.  Triple buggies etc...!!    Not sure I've seen one of those....
Sorry re: the insomnia!  I guess it'll get you in practise for when they arrive though?!  Sorry...that was naughty - hope you are getting naps during the day to kind of make up for it.

Beadyeyes - I had to tell my previous head (a male) about as much too!!! Mind you in some ways it was easier as he then just let me have any time off i needed - fear of future conversations maybe!!!!

Marie - I too have been open with my heads.  The reality is that you can't also schedule appointments/treatments in PPA time etc... I've always tried to have treatment in the hols etc... but this time I have accepted i won't be able to schedule anything (with the ARGC who do things v differently) and I will just have to have lots of time off.  My GP will be signing me off.

RIght should stop surfing now!
Enjoy the rest of the hols, those who are still on hols
Wobs


----------



## jes4

Wobs - thanks for reminding me that we're never going to get a good night's sleep again - at least prob not for the next 18 years    As for triple buggies, looks like importing one from abroad is the way to go....not great on the old wallet though!  
Glad to hear you've got your GP on board and you'll get signed off for the ARGC cycle! Make sure you put yourself first!!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

jes4 said:


> Btw if there's acronyms you don't understand- do ask! Somewhere there is a thread which explains them I think!


Here you go - www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0 2nd post has all the abbreviations.

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Great news Amily, must be amazing to hear the heartbeat   

My DH works at the same school as me so we both went to see our Head last year and explained what was happening. He was very supportive and we've been given 10 days per year paid time off each. I think I've nearly used all of mine since our first tx in January so as this next cycle gets underway I may not be paid for time off. I would definitely recommend speaking to the Head. I phoned my teaching union (NASUWT) before telling the school and they said there should be no reason why we should be denied time off for the operations but that time off for appointments wouldn't necessarily be paid as it is classed as elective treatment. 

AFM: Unless AF arrives by the end of this week I'll behaving next EC on 25th Oct, if it comes this week it will be 27th Sept. The October date is more convenient with work as it is half term but now I know there's a free slot in September I want it!!!
xx


----------



## Amily

Beadyeyes, I have taken a different approach. Managed to schedule  treatment pretty much in holiday time and have told my school nothing. Would have if it came to the cruch but did not fancy that sort of conversation with the Headmaster and all the resultant gossip that would inevitably ensue in our school. With IUI, you will have appts beforehand and then the actual IUI day (with DH) and Ia m sure you will want that day off. Whether you take time off after is your decision. You aren't having any aenaesthetic or op as such so you won't be sore. I have used 'gynaecological procedure' as an absence reason in the past... I have had laparoscopies for endometriosis so they already knew I was that way inclined!  
Thanks, jes. Yes, am going to try to get clexane on NHS px at least! This is running us dry!


----------



## beadyeyes

There's no way I could've scheduled it though that would've been good! I had blood tests every other morning completely other end of area to school for weeks as well as all the scans. I ended up having lots of random bits of time off here and there. There was no way they'd have been as supportive if I hadn't been open and honest. I think they would've though I was taking the Mick tbh! 

The head also said that i could also have 5 days paid per IVF treatment cycle whether or not they were in the same year. However my husband was only given egg collection as paid leave until we pointed out that as an individual employee he is also entitled to at least 2 days off as designated by LA. He also had the consultant appointment off too as we had to sign consent etc. 

Hope everyone's doing ok. I've got my first midwife appointment later. Quietly excited!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, hope you are all well today.
I will check out the abbrieviations thanks Sue; I WILL get myself educated on the lingo, am getting the hang of it.  
Katiedoll hope af arrives when you want it for egg collection (EC!) 
Amily I might be pinching the 'Gynaelogical procedure' excuse it covers a multitude of things and I did once have pre malignant cells so would be believable.  I will probably use that for my first appointment until i know exactly what the next step is.  I hope you are well?!
Beadyeyes how did your first midwife appointment go?   
Jes hope you get some sleep tonight if you don't wake up DH too it'll be good practice for him too  
Hi wobs  
can't see any further back for personals, baby dust to all


----------



## hutchess

Hello ladies,

forgive lack of personals - just huge congrats to those who are pg and hugs to all who need them.

Just been reading about organising tx during hols etc. As someone who has just done this (ec 1st Aug) can I say that it is the worst way to spend your hols. BFN again, and now only 2 weeks to go before I have to paint the smile back on and get back to work.   

Also, be careful as I got a sick note for 2ww (and week after BFN) last time with 'gynealogical (sp!!) procedure', and had whole palava at work with the insurance company, where they actually wanted me to ring the company up and explain what it was. (!) THey then refused to pay - lucky I have an understanding head teacher. 

Just a note of warning.

Love to all
x


----------



## beadyeyes

Woah hutchess!!


Midwife was fine  They referred me to physio for my hips (think I have pgp). She also recommends aquanatal but it's only on monday mornings! She said that school have to let me have five hours antenatal care per week of which this is a part and she can write a letter to school saying as much. I looked on Nasuwt booklet and from what I gather it should be paid... But does anyone know any more about this? School will think I'm taking the pee with midwife/physio/aquanatal appts! (also I'll have to go to school with wet hair?!?) Also, all antenatal classes are during the day!! So DH will need the time as well - theyre not going to like us! (we work in the same school by the way!) 

Hope everyone's ok. xxx


----------



## wobs

Beadyeyes- you and your cargo are the most important thing now - if you are entitled to that time off then you can take it without feeling guilty.  I do know however how hard this is as you know someone else will be having to cover you etc... or it cost the school supply money it can't afford   ...but I guess just be up front with your HT and say what you need.  Glad apt was good.

Hutchess - sorry for your BFN     
Can I ask a little about your sick note.  My GP has said she'll sign me off so I've been quite happily going along thinking that at least that'll be fine.  I don't anticipate being off more than 3 weeks (which is when our insurance kicks in) however if i am are you saying that the insurance company is unlikely to cover it?  Oh dear....

Hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Hello ladies,

Sorry, this will be a me post.

I'm afraid I had bad news yesterday when I went for my scan.  Was one day before being 8 weeks, but embryo measured that of a 6 week old one instead, and no heartbeat.

Just spent a few hours at local hospital's EPU, and have an opertaion tomorrow to remove the pregnancy so that tests can be run on it to see if they can find out why.  3rd miscarriage, so looking to see why, though consultant at Lister thinks its just a cruel coincidence.  I don't know though.

In a funny kind of way will be ready to go back to school in a week and a half's time.  Take my mind off things.  Feel like I've wasted away this summer holidays, having spent the beginning fearing the inevitable happening, daring not to do much incase... and now a bit lost.


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* I have replied to you on the other thread  xxxxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Aubergine I'm so so sorry  Life is so cruel. xxxx


----------



## hutchess

Oh Aubergine - so sorry hun     Thinking of you x

Wobs - I would check with them...something to do with IVF being 'elective' (yeah right!) If not, ask GP to sign you off with something else. 

x


----------



## jes4

Aubergine - so very sorry to hear your news      Hope tomorrow is as ok as it can be. Life is so very unfair. Thinking of you and your DH xxx


----------



## Amily

Aubergine
I am so very sorry to hear your sad news. There is nothing that can make it better but we are all thinking of you.    I hope you manage to get through the operation and recovery OK. So sorry.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Aubergine, so sorry to read your post. I can't imagine how bad you and your DH must be feeling.   

Hutchess and Wobs, my sick note said 'post surgery' and wasn't questioned xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Aubergine, I am so so sorry to hear your news.  My heart goes out to you.  Will be thinking of you in the days ahead. 

Sue


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies, I hyaven't been on for a little while but had to come on and say I am so sorry to Twinkle, Hutchess and Aubergine.  Life can be so unfair sometimes and I really hope you are getting the support and time that you need to heal yourselves.  x


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear your news Aubergine    It's all so unfair and cruel.  Nothing else I can say other than take care of yourself and DH. 

Haven't been on much.  School is keeping me busy.  That's me into the 2nd week of term so only another 6 to go after this one.  Wishing my life away!

Just recovered from a major crying episode.  Read that Amanda Holden is pregnant again and got ridiculously jealous.  Of course, I'm pleased for her (not that I know her personally!   )  but it's so unfair that she lost her baby 6 months ago and is already about 5 months pregnant.  Try waiting 8 years like me Amanda!!!
x


----------



## marie123

Aubergine, I am so sorry to hear your news, there really are no words so take care of yourself and take you time recovering  .
Twinkle hope you feel better after your cry , always helps me   take care.
Beadyeyes glad appointmant went well; make sure that you take everything that you are entitled to I am sure that over the years you have given over and above to your school (most of us have!)  also wanted to ask whats  pgp? I'm asking because I was pg in April and around the same time I developed really stiff and painful hips which are still very sore and can be painful to walk far, have been putting off going to the drs , you've just made me wonder if it might be linked. 
Sorry for lack of personals just off to accupuncture appointment.  I am waiting to see if clomid has been successful this month
babydust to all x


----------



## Jinglebell

Aubergine - so sorry to hear about your scan.        My heart goes out to you.  xx

J x


----------



## wobs

Aubergine     so sorry. no words   

Wobs


----------



## beadyeyes

Marie - It's Pelvic Girldle Pain. And it definitely could be related!

I'm furious. My hod is on mat leave and one colleague told her I'm pregnant. So HOD then discussed my maternity leave with another colleague who's also currently on mat leave who didn't know I am pregnant!! I'm so mad. Why do people think they can discuss your life?! I'm only 10 weeks and not ready to tell yet. I only told the first colleague because she was there when I was ill and in hospital and she just came out and asked me if it'd worked and I didn't manage to lie successfully. So annoyed. 

On a positive, my kids did really well in their gcses!


----------



## marie123

beadyeyes   thats really unfair! I would be annoyed too its your news to share.  thanks for your reply might make an appointment-  hope you are well :0)


----------



## Kernow Lou

Beadyeyes - I'd be so mad - they have no right to do that.  I've already told my Hod (she's the only one who knows I'm having treatment) that if she tells anyone I'll kill her!  Glad your GCSE results went well.  Mine were really good too!

Forgot to say yesterday that I am now PUPO.  Test is next Wednesday.  Very nonchalant about it as I'm terrified that it will be another BFN.


----------



## twinkle123

Beadyeyes - I would also be so mad!  What right does she have to be discussing you with anyone else?!?

Congratulations on being PUPO Kernow Lou. Not long until test date!!!       

Well, that's my 2nd week of term almost over.  Only 6 to go!  Feels like I've been back forever! When is it you lot go back? Can't be long now? 
x


----------



## beadyeyes

Kernow - congrats on being PUPO!!

Phew Twinkle! We go back on the 5th, so a week on Monday! Not looking forward to it after most 10 weeks off with my illness.


----------



## Amily

Congrats on being PUPO, Kernow Lou!

I am not surprised you are annoyed, beadyeyes. That is very out of order. People just can't keep their mouths shut. Was going to tell my line manager today but she was too hassled with GCSE phonecalls so will leave it another week or two.

Am back to school on Tuesday - boooooo!


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, beadyeyes, that is really bad!  When I was off after one of my IUIs that hadn'y gone very smoothly, my HT told my whole department why I was off  'Because they were asking.'    I'd specifically asked her to keep it confidential too.  I know how annoyed you must be feeling.  

Kernow Lou - congrats on being PUPO!    

J x


----------



## Amily

Crikey jinglebell, that's bad! I have not told anyone at school and am glad!
I can't wallk properly at the moment (limping) because of progesterone injections in my bum (you should see the lovely bruises and swelling) and people keep asking me what's wrong. Have run through the gamut of sports injuries!


----------



## aubergine07

Ladies - just popping on quickly to say thank you so much for all your kind and supportive messages, it really has meant a lot, and helped me over the last couple of days.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Just a quick message to say I annoyed I am reading how so many of you have unfortunately had other people in school discussing why you are off - if I could swear on here to make more of a point about how annoying it is I would! What on earth gives people the right to gossip (because that's what it is) about us? We've all got enough going on without people sticking their noses in. 

Sorry, rant over! 

I think my hormones have taken over big time today. It's 9 weeks since my last period and I now can't have a September egg collection after all as there aren't enough days left. I need to start Norethisterone (when the prescription arrives) to bring on AF then begin the contraceptive pill on day 1. EC will most likely be 25th Oct now. On one hand this is good as it will be in half term but knowing that if I'd started Norethisterone last week I could have had EC on 27th Sept is frustrating. 

Well done for the great GCSE results, mine were fab too - aren't we all just brilliant women!
xx


----------



## Amily

Hi aubergine. Good to hear from you. Look after yourself and stay in touch   

Katiedolldoll - that is annoying but still, half term is good timing....
Am looking forward to half term already!!   Not to those pitch black mornings though


----------



## wobs

Can't believe confidential information has been shared     so annoying
It happened to me after my 2nd ICSI when I was off with OHSS...  That was years ago and now everyone knows....Oh well...They are supportive at least -and all very good - no one asks unless I choose to say stuff.  Small school though, imagine different in a larger one.

Katiedd - annoying as you say, but at least you have a date now and things are moving forward.

I'm looking forward to half term too - and not even started back yet     

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

I haven't been on this thread much since I got BFN from ICSI. I have my followup on wednesday and have just typed a long list ready to bombard the doctor with   I am also not ovulating this month, CD20 and nothing is happening   the same thing happened the month before I started TX, its pants!!

Roll on Half term-I am going to Spain   (I don't go back to work til 7th sept and I am alrerady wishing the time away   )


----------



## jes4

Hi ladies, Hope you are enjoying the bank holiday weekend. 

Faithope - good luck for your follow up next week. Always good to go armed with questions.  I hope you manage to get some answers. Having a holiday booked for half term sounds like a super idea - something to focus on!   

Wobs - i also had confidential info shared, but again it was years ago on my first PG (the head teacher was new, i'd told her i was PG and she told the assistant head when i really wanted it kept private - only told the head because she wanted to know why the operation i was scheduled to have in the 2nd week of sept had to be cancelled at v short notice!) but ever since then she has been very good at keeping things quiet. 

Katie - sorry to hear the lack of AF is causing a delay    But as you say, at least EC in half term will hopefully be less stressful as you can put your feet up afterwards for a few days without worrying about school.   

Aubergine - been thinking of you hun. Hope youre recovering ok from the ERPC. Take it easy    

Kernow lou -= congrats on being PUPO     

Twinkle - can't believe you've been back 2 weeks already! But you'll reach half term before everyone else will! Here, we go back on Friday, most schools have an INSET and then the kids are back the following monday. 

Beadyeyes and katie - well done on your kids GCSE results

hi to Jingle, hutchess, Amily, marie and anyone i've missed. 

It seems very odd, as you all talk about going back to work. I popped into school the other day to give in all my mat leave forms and sick note - had a chat to our caretaker, but otherwise it was deserted. Seems very wierd thinking that i'm not going back this year. (Well, i've said i'll  be back from mat leave for the last week of the summer term   nothing to do with wanting to get paid over the summer   ) 

For those of you going back at the end of next week, or the following week, enjoy your final week of freedom (twinkle - hope next week goes quickly, then it will only be 5 weeks till your next holiday!!)

    to those of you who need them

jesXXX


----------



## Faithope

I don't know weather I mentioned this on this thread but DH is adopting my DS and we are in court on the 6th   I have never been in a court room in my life   scary! We aslo have to go in on the 9th, two days after being back at work   but work know we are doing this and I did warn them that it takes 10months to complete. Its also only a 30 minute hearing so I will be back in school by lunch time. I have also decided to work through my next TX, now I know what it involves, I think I will be fine. I will take a couple of days after ET though, thats all. Now the next thing I need to decide is weatehr to tell work about it or keep quiet this time?? Any advice? xxx


----------



## marie123

hello everyone! 
Kernow congrats on being pupo   

beady eyes good luck going back to school I'm sure once you're there you'll feel like you've never been away!

Faithhope hope court goes well and isn't too scary! How supportive were your colleagues last time? it might be good to tell those who work closely with you (if you can trst them to keep quiet) just in case you need something.  Fingers crossed for you!

Jes I like your thinking getting paid for the summer excellent plan 

Wobs your school sounds similar to mine, its nice to know colleagues are there for you but not bombarding you with questions.

This post will end up like an essay so i'll just say a big hello and send   to you all.  AFM 2dpo and having af pains already not sure if that is a good sign or a bad sign its stupid but I can't remember if i usually have pains this early grrrrrrr!!


----------



## wobs

Just popping on to say hi ladies

Faithope - hope the court thing goes ok.  Sure it will be fine.
FETs are far invasive/easier than a full cycle so working should be fine.  Why not wait to see how you feel til nearer the time?

Best get on
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Kernow Lou said:


> Beadyeyes - I'd be so mad - they have no right to do that. I've already told my Hod (she's the only one who knows I'm having treatment) that if she tells anyone I'll kill her! Glad your GCSE results went well. Mine were really good too!
> 
> Forgot to say yesterday that I am now PUPO. Test is next Wednesday. Very nonchalant about it as I'm terrified that it will be another BFN.


Good luck for your OTD tomorrow  you get your BFP xx


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* thanks hun xx

*kernow lou*  good luck xx

AFM   I am not a happy bunny! I went all the way to town, to the court to hand in the signed forms to say we would be attending court on the 6th-bearing in mind that the papers came on Friday and had to be in before or on the 30th- TODAY (no post as was bank hols). I then read an email from our social worker to say that we need to be in court on the 9th, not the 6th + another date which will be sent via the post  So that means I will have to take 2 hrs off from work after only being back 2 days (I've not been at work for 9 weeks, 2 weeks were signed off by GP, the other 6/half weeks are summer holiday) and another date yet to be confirmed. Work are going to love me-NOT


----------



## jes4

Just a quickie me post!   I'm a mummy. Massive placental bleed, ambulance, transferral to another hospital, -emergency c section under a general 

3 girlies delivered Just after 6 am. 2lb2, 2lb1 and 1lb13.5oz. All stable but need your prayers and positive vibes please! 

Xxx


----------



## Lins74

Jes4 praying for you and your precious girls sending positive vibes Hun stay strong xxxxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Jes - congrats on being a Mummy and I am praying so hard for your little girls.  Thinking of your family xx

AFM - I got a BFP today!  Levels are 142 and I am over the moon! x


----------



## beadyeyes

Congrats Kernow!!

Wow Jes! Congratulations, your are all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jes, I will be thinking and praying for you and your girls. Huge congratulations on being a mummy!!!



(couldn´t find a graphic in the right colours!)

And congratulations to Kernow Lou!

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Jes that's amazing news! I hope you and your beautiful daughters are doing ok.      for all of you, lots of love xxxxx
  

Kernow Lou,   so thrilled for you too xxxx

What an exciting day!!!


----------



## Faithope

Exciting news on here, congrats to *Kernow lou* and massive     with get big and strong vibes and hugs    *jes*

AFM My follow up went well, will be back later to explain xxxx


----------



## Amily

Jes, that's great. Congratulations!! Lots of positive thoughts and prayers for your baby daughters!     
Many, many congratulations!     You did it!!


Wow, congratulations to you too, Lou!!   
Great news!

Faithope - sorry to hear of your court hassles and glad follow up went well


----------



## Faithope

So my follow-up went as follows....

We are classed as 'poorly unexplained'...I have PCO which doesn't effect fertility BUT I don't have regular periods, my progesterone is low-thank god it has come from a doctors mouth-finaly! DH sperm sample when we did ICSI was 110million BUT only 12 million were going forward fast, the rest were 'clumping'.

So I asked about our     we have 2 front runners, one is behind, the grades are 4CC, 3AC, 3CC and the doctor said they will be putting 2 back   they survive the thaw, which he said is a 70% chance of them thawing. As for the % of it working, thats 5% less than our ICSI cycle which I didn't ask the % of that.

My womb lining-this was fine, he said that if it were under 7mm then thats the time to worry, the fact that my lining changed from 13mm to 10mm, he said that the person measuring might have measured in a slightly different angle, hence the difference.

The drugs-menopur will be upped if we need ICSI next year, but not by alot, so I am guessing 150?

Clomid-he said that as we want to do FET in 4 months, he doesn't want to 'muddy the waters' so wants me to have natural cycles, but he said we can defiantly have it if FET doesn't work while we save for ICSI again.

Now for the shocker-I said that I was on Dianette before I fell pregnant with my son, he admitted that it was the pill that helped level my hormones and thats why I became pregnant after stopping it!!! So I asked if it would help me now and he said 'yes it probably would'   BUT we are too far into the TX thing to do that so if all else fails, I will go down this route!!

So all in all I feel really confidant about our future and hope that all these things will help us. I asked the doctor if we could get pregnant naturally from what he can see from our notes and he said yes   So I plan to try Soy Isoflavnes to help my ovulation and enjoy the next 4 months before I get back on the rollercoaster


----------



## twinkle123

Wow what a day for news!!! Huge congratulations on becoming a mummy Jes      Thinking of you and your baby girls 

Congratulations to Kernow Lou   

Faithope - sounds like your follow-up went well and that you've got a plan    Lots of luck to you
x


----------



## Jinglebell

Yay Jes - congratulations!  Must have been a bit scary.    Hope your little girls continue to do well.           

Kernow Lou - well done on your BFP!  What a lovely start to the new term!    

Faithope - Sounds like your follow-up was useful.  I too was on Dianette for about 10 years until my GP said it was too high a dose pill and took me off of it.  Now on Yasmin and it's okay but not as good.  Interesting what the doctor said.  Hope this next cycle goes well for you.    

Hi to everyone else!  4 days left all you teachers in England!    

J x


----------



## Faithope

*Jinglebell* The way I understand it is that as my hormones are unbalanced, the pill balanced them and when I came off of it, 2 weeks later I concieved-twins as my hormones went into overdrive (for the better ) So my DS is a miracle  Its the first time a doctor has been honest with me and admitted that I am right, the same goes for my low progesterone, its such a relief to know that I know whats going on with my body and that is reasons for our infertility (and a possible reason I miscarried last year).

I go back to work next wednesday and I am looking forward to getting back to a routine and it will help pass the time. Won't be long til we are all practising our christmas plays


----------



## wobs

jes - wow what a shock...congratulations!  Praying hard for your little ones    

Lou - fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!!!  Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months

Faithope - my last clinic standardly give the pill to down reg.  Sounds like it was a useful, if slightly frustrating follow up.

HI everyone else!
Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Not been on this thread for a while, and glad I quickly checked it tonight!!  Such fantastic news!!

Jess - congratulations.  My thoughts, and prayers are with you, DH, and your 3 little ladies.  I know they will grow strong.  

Kenrow - that is also great news!  A lovely BFP!  Do you have your 1st scan date?  Exciting times!

Hello to everyone else.  I'll try and do personals another day I promise, and update you on me when I have time


----------



## Katiedolldoll

First day back at school and knackered! It was only INSET yet I've been in bed watching soaps and catching up on here for quite a while!

Wobs - did you have the pill and then down reg drugs afterwards or was it the pill and then straight into stimms? For my next cycle I will have the pill for a minimum of 15 days and stop it when it is the right date to lead into stimms. I am doing short protocol this time which is a different protocol to my last two cycles. 

Faithope - sorry for my ignorance but how does your clinic grade embryos? What do the numbers and letters mean?

A colleague at work asked me today if I was having a baby soon whilst looking at my stomach! I was so shocked I just laughed and said no but then she said 'Are you sure? Are you having a baby soon?' the bloody cheek! I was wearing a tunic style top but so don't look pregnant! She doesn't know about our treatment so wasn't to know how completely inappropriate her comment was but still. Mind you, maybe she's some sort of psychic and our next cycle will work!

Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies, is there room for one more? I kind of stumbled across this thread today. Can't believe my 6 weeks holiday is up and it's back to school monday  
Due to start third cycle soon - how has everyone else got on with time off school for treatment? Sorry for lack of personals will try and catch up with them soon  
Charlotte x


----------



## beadyeyes

Hello! Welcome Charlotte! I'm a newbie on this thread too! 

We go back Monday  but I have been in two days this week (climbing on tables doing displays... not good for my hips and DH really told me off when I got home!!).  So Monday is INSET and then the kids are back... quite nervous after my almost ten weeks off... especially as they are bound to ask "why were you off miss?".  Stomach virus anyone?!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Charlotte, welcome. Are you a primary or secondary teacher? There is quite a mix on here. When is your third cycle starting? EC for my third cycle is hopefully 25th Oct which seems a long way off but is conveniently in half term. We were quite up front the Head at our school (DH works there too) and he has been very good with giving us time off. People have had different experiences though. Do your school know what's going on?

Beadyeyes - maybe try to avoid answering until after your 12 week scan, are you intending on telling colleagues then or keeping it to yourself for longer? 

Glad it is the weekend. Two days of INSET always go slower than two days of teaching! Not looking forward to a full timetable next week though. So many of my classes were missing at the end of last term as they'd finished their exams that I've forgotten what a full classroom is like!

Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Katie, I think I'll tell... I now have another scan on Monday at 7:30 before inset day. Think we might be late to start the day but who cares... I have had a couple of spots of red blood and cramping so I'm petrified


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Sending lots of      to you beady...don't despair, so many people report spotting and heavier bleeding but are fine. Take care of yourself over the next few days xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Welcome Charlotte!  Just like Katie, me and my DH work in the same school and our headteacher has been incredibly supportive of us throughout the process.  What do you think you'll do?

Beady - have everything crossed for your scan on Monday.  Liek Katie said, this is all perfectly normal but I completely understand why you are worried.  Thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else.  Dreading going back on Monday - I'm quite enjoying being a lazy mare! x


----------



## Cliec

Hello ladies,  
I have just found this thread and would like to join you all.   

I am a reception teacher in Norfolk having just negotiated next week off (as OTD is 6th) and keeping as low key as possible before returning to the real world.

This is mine and DH's last attempt with our final  

Looking forward to catching up with you all

Cliec


----------



## charlotte80

Thanks for the welcome  
I'm a primary school teacher going to have year 2 this year which means teaching the same class I had last year. our first cycle was last summer holidays so didn't need to tell anyone. Back in February it was the head and one other person that knew. My head is quite supportive but I feel guilty asking for time off I've had a few days off here and there in the past two years with husbands chemo etc. Just wondering whether to make a few more people aware or not. I think if I did they may be more understanding but not sure if I want everyone knowing! It's a small primary school.

Hope everyone is well, I still need to catch up on posts so sorry no personals


----------



## charlotte80

Katiedoll- are you having treatment at Dorchester? We had two cycles there, but now we are paying for treatment decided to change clinics to see if we get a positive this time. I am going to have EC just before half term if possible so I can use half term to rest. I will be picking up my prescription from asda tomorrow and then I can start norethistone (sp?)


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Charlotte, yes I am at Dorchester and it seems our next cycles are pretty much identical! Our third attempt too and the first we're paying for. I started Norethisterone on Wednesday as no AF since June. Which clinic have you switched to and how did you decide? I think you're also on another thread that I'm on as well, the Oct/Nov cycle buddies one. DH and I teach at a secondary school so have told senior management, HR manager and one person in each of our departments. It seems a lot know but actually it is not than many considering the number of staff. I can understand why you don't want people knowing in a small school.

Katie x


----------



## charlotte80

Katie - We have switched to London fertility centre but will be sateliting with Poundbury to have blood tests and scans but will go to London for egg collection and transfer. We decided to change as with two failed attempts and no frosties either time we needed to try something new and went for a different clinic. Where do you live? I am in sturminster Newton.
   to everyone else, sorry still not caught up with posts 
Charlotte x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Beady     

Katie - yes took pill for at least 21 days and then 1 week on buserelin before stimming....there seem to be so many different protocols!  I can't keep up.

Cliec - hi   ....hope the next few days pass very speedily and bring you a lovely BFP

Charlotte - hi...i've had a mixture of trying to fit into hols and taking a few days off.  At the end of the day you are most important and although I know you'll feel guilty (we all do!) taking more time off you have to do what is right for you.  

hi everyone else!

1 1/2 days more freedom   

Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

cliec and welcome. Wow, not long until OTD for you! Good luck,   it works for you xx


----------



## marie123

hi everyone,  

Beadyeyes good luck for your scan    
Katiedoll good luck with your full timetable!

I'm quite excited as we have been put on a six month waiting list for iui and first appointment (a meetingto discuss what it involves) is 22nd Sept.  I took the decision to tell my HT she just said 'ok' so thankfully it wasn't a long embarrasing and detailed converstation like some of you have had   thanks for the advice you all gave me on that one! 
Hope the start of term goes well for those who have not started back yet, we had inset on Friday  and ch in monday.

babydust to everyone - there are too many to name you all


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi everyone! Scan was amazing - a cute little baby in there! Thanks for your thoughts! I will be going public to staff on Monday! Not sure about students.... I really want to tell my form group (Year 11) as they've been asking me to have a baby for years! But I don't know yet.... It's all a bit hard! 
xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Beadyeyes - congratulations


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congratulations Beadyeyes!  So happy for you.  Enjoy telling everyone your happy news xx


----------



## marie123

how exciting - so pleased for you


----------



## beadyeyes

Thank you xxx


----------



## wobs

Great news Beadyeyes!


----------



## beadyeyes

Ugh back to school tomorrow! And my last lie in was ruined by preg insomnia 4:30-6:30am and then cleaning up cat sick!!


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Beadyeyes   
Hope the return to work goes smoothly for you all.  This is my 4th week of term but feels like I've been back for months!!!

Nothing new happening here.  Got a copy of my review meeting notes sent to us just over a week ago which says as I've conceived twice before, we can still remain optimistic about a positive outcome.  Easy for them to say.  I've now done 9 IVFs and 9 IUIs so I'm afraid my positivity is lessening slightly!  Need to phone for my review consultation and then will start all over again......

Nice sunny day here for a change.  Going to sit outside for a while and then head into town for a bit of shopping.   
x


----------



## Minnie35

Fab news Beadyeyes! Congratulations!


Uuuuurgh could we just have maybe one more week off??   


Minnie x


----------



## Amily

Great news,  beadyeyes!

Twinkle, I can quite understand. I rremember being told that there was no apparent reason why the IVF had failed so best just to try again as it should have worked...didn't feel full of positivity either!

This is my second week at school and am focused on half term already!!   7 weeks.....


----------



## beadyeyes

Ouch to those back already!! I'll have had ten weeks off, off and on! I had a week and a bit off after EC and then went back 2 days and had to drive myself to hosp due to OHSS and I stayed in and stayed off til the last day (went to show my face as i didn't have any lessons). So Eek! And my classroom is a mess and I have so much to do, including a load of housework. But I'm sitting looking at the mess and on here instead!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

and so you should beadyeyes!! Who cares about housework and school, you have the best excuse in the world now for doing nothing much and being waited on as much as possible!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Beadyeyes - I agree with Katie!  My DH isn't allowing me to do anything at the moment!

Twinkle - what a frustrating piece of information - as if you didn't know that.  However, there is nothing to say that next time isn't your time so I am praying that ou will get your dream baby very soon.

Good luck to everyone going back tomorrow.  I've got a whole day of meetings on Monday and then exam reviews on Tuesday, as well as my follow up HCG test, so hoping it's good news all aorund!

Lou x


----------



## charlotte80

Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow


----------



## aubergine07

Am back tomorrow too.  Am quite looking forward to the distraction, but also a bit scared about whether I'll cope    So far so good though, and at least kids aren't in till Weds for us.

Beadyeyes that must be such a relief, great news for you!

Anyone heard from Jess?  If you're reading, I hope you and your little ones are doing well.  Thinking of you all


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Hope it goes well for everyone today.

Beadyeyes- I agree with the others - you certainly shouldn't be doing much.  Let someone else do it.  Sure once you tell the other staff your news they'll be very helpful.

Jes - I agree with Aubergine - hope you're all doing ok.

Kernou - hope follow up HCG test ok.

Twinkle - grrrrrrr.....I suppose it is a positive note, but as a you say hard to stay positive.  

Hi everyone else
Suppose no lingering for me this morning; best get up and get on!
Wobs


----------



## Wraakgodin

I keep thinking about Jes, every time I get a notification of a new post on this thread I keep thinking it is her, or someone else with an update from her!!

I hope everything is going well.

Good luck everyone for whenever you go back!  

Sue


----------



## jes4

Hi ladies, 

Sorry for lack of personals. Still in hospital and on my phone! Just a quick update. Our girls are still stable. One is still on a ventilator but the other two are trying to do own breathing and are on CPAP. I've managed to change a few nappies, had kangaroo care cuddle with the smallest ( who is the strongest & been most stable!) and am expressing for them as they're all being given some of my milk. So at least I can do a few 'mummy' things. Not sure when I'll be discharged. They're in no hurry as we're not at our local hospital and they seem keen to let me stay a bit longer for the girls sake as I can pop over to neonatal ward at anytime. It's going to be a v long journey ahead of us, but I'm so proud of my tiny fighters. They are doing so well so far! 

Good luck to those of you who are back to school today! Thank you for all of your lovely thoughts and comments

Jes xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jes, that post bought tears to my eyes.  I am glad they (and you!) are all doing well.  I hope they continue to go from strength to strength every day.

Sending you all lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Jes that is brilliant news, so pleased they are all getting stronger. 

Katie x


----------



## Lins74

Jes - excellent news so great to hear from you.  Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts

Lindsey xx


----------



## aubergine07

Jess - so pleased    Proud of your little fighters too!


----------



## beadyeyes

Jess that's really great!!  they sound adorable!

Well I told a few people at work and showed the picture. I've been bouncing all day and so excited! Think it's the first time I've let myself get so excited! People were really chuffed!  Anyone else knackered after today? I always have pre-first day back insomnia so only had 5 hours sleep  off to bed soon. Hope you all had a good day xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies  

I am back to work tomorrow and I am looking forward to it but dreading it too...


----------



## charlotte80

It's gone a little quiet on here, is everyone tired being back at school?


----------



## beadyeyes

Yep! Off to bed! Am knackered and achey!!


----------



## Jinglebell

Ooh, yes, I'm shattered!    Been working late so not gone to bed before 11 at all this week.  Was up til 1.30 Tuesday and am out tomorrow night.  Oh dear!  

On the plus side my new school is great - staff are lovely and so are the kids.  Think everything's going to be okay.

Hope everyone's terms have started well.  

J x


----------



## wobs

Jes - great to hear from you.  Glad everything is going well for you all   

Jinglebell - good news re: new school.

Hi everyone else!  Am shattered too.  New year group....too much work already - but there is a plus - I am actually enjoying it for once (!) - mind you - only 2 days in!!!

More at the weekend hopefully
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

SOOOOOO tired!!! I think the first week back is always the hardest. Having said that I have an easier week this week than I will have next week; we're on a 2 week timetable and I have hardly and free periods in the second week!

How are your babies doing Jes?

Katie xx


----------



## twinkle123

Wow, people seem to be enjoying being back at work? Not familiar with that enjoyment feeling myself!    After tomorrow, that's me half way through this term and on the countdown to the october holidays!!!

Full of the cold just now and feeling miserable. Don't have time to be ill!!!
x


----------



## marie123

Hi, Yes exhausted too. I always say the first day back is fine its all the rest that follow that are the problem  

Jes, hope you and your little ones are doing well  
jinglebell glad all is going well hope you manage to squeeze some sleep in somewhere along the line.
Beadyeyes I hope you are taking full advantage and getting others to do things for you  
Faithope how was your first day? 
Twinkle hope you feel better soon, best to be ill now than in half term!! 

Hi to everyone else 
Yay its Friday tomorrow


----------



## wobs

hi everyone
Made it to the weekend.
I take it all back Twinkle - Friday was the usual nightmare!!    That's great you're half way through the term - what am I like!!    
Hope you feel better soon.

Jinglebell - hope the week continued to be good.

Hi Jes, Marie, Katiedd, Beadyeyes, Aubergine, Faithope, Lins, Wraakgodin, Charlotte, Kernow Lou, Amily, Minnie and anyone I've missed - sorry   - enjoy the weekends!

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi wobs! Hi everyone!
2 weeks done of term for me...knackered! School trip tomorrow...horrors! Really resent my weekend being spent on a 'social' outing with sixth formers....who would probably rather not come either!


----------



## Faithope

Hi everyone  

Well my first day back was a nightmare but thankfully the next 2 days were fine   So next week is the first full week   

Hope you are all well


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

First week down, six more until half term! AF arrived today so I'm quite pleased as I can phone my clinic and let them know tomorrow and arrange some definite dates for scans etc.

Sending   to you all x


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

When's the next Summer hols/??!!!!!!  Shatttered already
Just stopping work now and off to have some tea...Crazy!!!

Wobs


----------



## charlotte80

Wobs - I have been really busy too and it's only the second week. I think countdown to half term may be better than counting down to the summer holidays!


----------



## Faithope

38 days ladies, 38 days


----------



## aubergine07

Hi everyone,

I've not been on ff for a while.  Been a hell of a week!  Can you believe we got the call from OFSTED 2nd day back!!!  So last Thursday lunchtime we were all called into the staff room, and haven't stopped since.  In all weekend.  They came Monday and Tuesday, and thankfully we got a good.  Big pro of having inspection so early was that its now over with!  But I was in a state coz I'd moved down from year 5 to year 3 (only ever taught 5) and struggling to get the pitch right, and a routine in the classroom that's right for them (and me!) Such bad timing, no one felt they had the measure of their class... 

But its worse than that, because I started bleeding and getting bad pain at the same time    Scan showed they'd not removed all the "products" at ERPC, so was booked into have a 2nd one today.  In the end, happened naturally on Monday night.  Pleased I didn't have to have the 2nd ERPC, but can't believe they missed it 1st time, and had to go through it all!  Managed to keep teaching (though not well) through it all and am now at home, emotionally, mentally and physically drained.

DP gone to see brother who is due to have an op, so am left alone    Am at a bit of a loss, don't know if I should go back into school for the rest of the week - want to, as need to get on top of teaching my class and will be a good distraction, but don't know if I can cope.  Started getting pain again today, though no where near as bad.

Sorry its been a me post.

Everyone seems shattered already!  I really hope you can find your grooves!  And get back into the swing of it.  I love the kids, but teaching is relentless isn't it?!?!?


----------



## marie123

Aubergine, what a week.  Sounds like you could do with some time off, you deserve it after carrying on through OfSted despite everything.  If I were you I would take some time to recuperate emotionally and physically.  Then you can get to grips with your class when you are ready to start again, although I understand what you mean about distraction.  

We once had Ofsted in the last week of term but can't understand the point of them coming so early, we are expecting them this year sometime (we think!) 

Take care of yourself, thinking of you x


----------



## charlotte80

Aubergine -   you have to do what is right for you. When I had my miscarriage in 2009 I had an erpc on the Thursday and went back to school on the Monday as I didn't want to be at home on my own thinking about it and kids don't let you think about anything other than themselves! But you have had ofsted as well so maybe a few days will do you some good. 

We are expecting ofsted some time this academic year too. They are just about to go to a school up the road so head has her ofsted head on thinking they might make an appearance in the next few weeks, I hope not. 

I'm trying to get to grips with year 2 have the same class as I taught them in year 1 but they are a handful and I have limited TA support so finding things tough at the mo.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks girls for advice.

Charlotte - you know itsmad coz I was fine to go back after the ERPC too.  In fact I was even worried because I felt like I was dealing with it too well!  I was pleased of the distraction and had been coping well up until this latest twist.  I think because I went through all the pain, and ended up having a mc after all - despite the ERPC-  its just crushed me.  You think you've dealt with something and can move on, but it all comes back.  I think if I'd not had OFSTED, I would've been able to deal over the weekend, had time to understand, but teaching while going through it all!!!  I look back now and think what was I doing!!  But I didn't want to let my head down.  I've been so lucky as she has been so supportive, and she needed me there, without any stress.

Now I feel bad, as have decided not to go in tomorrow and Friday, give myself some time, but have major guilt that I'm putting upon colleagues.  Kids not got used to me yet, so don't feel like letting them down at least.

Marie and charlotte - hope you get your OFSTEDs at a good time for you!  Is there ever a good time!!


----------



## Amily

Crikey Aubergine...don't feel bad! You have been a warrior!  
Seriously though, so sorry to hear about what you have been through  You have been through an awful lot and need time off. Look after yourself!


----------



## wobs

Aubergine     oh my goodness!!!  Your head would have been hugely grateful to you for going in even you were going through all that.  Don't feel bad about not going in Thurs/Fri - you need time to feel right physically and emotionally.  As you know from your past experiences the emotional side might take some time   .... Even if you needed more time next week (in retrospect I wish I'd taken more time when i had my m/c) do what is right for you.  Otherwise you'll just end up making yourself feel worse and worse.
At least Ofsted is over now...I just can't believe you managed to go in...wow. take care

take care
Wobs

ps the year group thing will sort itself out in time....I am amazed at how little support there is generally when changing year groups - I've been an infant teacher (trained as infant too) for years and years and now teaching upper juniors (not through choice)....It amazes me that we are expected to be able to pick the ball up and start running with it when I have no knowledge of SATs etc... - not even looked at a SATs paper - still haven't - think that's my head in the sand.  But for once my motto is I can only do my best and I need to keep chilled for my sake and for any future treatment's sake.....Well that's my theory - how long will it last!!!    

more at weekend - really should get to work!


----------



## beadyeyes

Oh aubergine  xxxx take is easy.


I'm so frustrated with school bureaucracy. If you want to email the head you have to email 2 others first who will pass it on, like a chain. I missed out link one of the chain (hod) on Monday because I forgot and got a rollocking from person 2 - our dept's line manager  so now every time I send an email I'm going through person one on purpose, even if it's just to email all staff about a trip or whatever. Bloody power trip people. I have been so furious every time I've set foot in the place this week. Least I can blame it on the hormones. 13 weeks is too early for Mat leave unfortunately.....


----------



## marie123

beady eyes don't you just love the politics!!! Make sure you send lots and lots of irrelevant emails  
Hope all is well with you, just think you'll be out of there soon ...

Aubergine I hope you feel a bit better after your two days, don't feel guilty think of all those times you've done things over and above the call of duty! I didn't take any time with my mc (except the day it happened when I had to leave to go to hospital) and everything hit me again in the summer hols.  We all have to think of number one on this journey; I am trying to remember that too (easier said than done!) 

Hi Wobs, Amily, Faith hope, and everyone else that I can't see because I can't scroll back that far xxx


----------



## Amily

Hope you have had some time to yourself, aubergine   

Beadyeyes...I acn certainly sypathise. Our Head never communicates directly...we have to work by telepathy apparently! A Head of French was appoined recently and was then told he was Head of MFL ie in charge of Heads of German and Spanish. Nobody told them! After 2 weeks of very bad atmosphere and misunderstanding, the Head finally arranged a 3 min meeting, and told them to get on with it! As you can imagine, relations are strained. He is probably in charge of me too and I just have not been told yet!


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

I am reading your posts but not  replying as much as I should, I am having a hard time at work and it got to the point on friday that I wanted to walk from my job and from my life   I had the worst day on friday-my class teacher showed me her 12 week scan picture and I didn't even know she was pregnant (everyone else did   ) so i had no warning so couldn't prepare myself, I couldn't congratulate her as I was so shocked and unprepared   (I did later though) Everyone knows about my miscarriage and my TX. Then I had to restrain my 5 yr old 1:1 for the second time since we started back, I had to fill in a sheet and fill in a book and the Head said 'thats the second time you have restrained him' in an accusing way, like I enjoy doing it. I explained to him that the first day he found extremely difficult and the second time was because his medication was given to him 3 hrs late! He is autistic-routine is paramount. I felt like the world was against me. Then 2 TA's who are on maternity leave both came in with their babies and then I had the same incident I had last yr with the same child came up to me and patted my tum and asked when the baby was coming out     To say I felt crap on fridday is an understatemnet.

I love my job but I am dreading going in tomorrow  

Sorry for the 'me' post, had to get it out


----------



## aubergine07

Thanks ladies for your kind words.  

Amily - thanks for saying I'm a warrior!!!  That brought a funny image to my head of me with a big sword fighting my way into school!  How have you been?

Faithope - I'm also really anxious about going in tomorrow.  

I'm really scared about the fact that my Deputy head has had my class, and he is a fantastic teacher, and the class will just see me and say they want him back!  I'm scared that I won't be able to control my class and that I'll just feel like a failure at the end of the day.  I'm also worried about what the other staff are thinking - and they are all such a supportive lot that this should not be a worry at all!  I'm scared I'm going to get more pain.  I'm also anxious that I'll just start crying!  

Wobs - maybe we should swap tips!  You've gone up from the lower end of the school, and I've gone down from the upper end!  Everyone is very helpful at school though - I just think its just getting used to it for ourselves which takes time (wish I couldv'e had time before OFSTED!!!)  Is your school quite full on with the SATS?  I wouldn't be able to help too much there, as we try not to worry too much about them, and just teach to the test for a few weeks before them, not the whole year (not done year 6 though, just know what colleagues do - I was year 5)  I'm just finding management of the day hard, as well as just pitching.  I'm hoping it will come in time, but its another thing I'm anxious about.

Beady - what??  That sounds crazy?

Marie - think of no 1!

Twinkle - was just thinking about you - you must be close to half term by now, you lucky thing!

Hello everyone else I've not done personal for, hope you are all well.  I'm sure there was someone who was starting their cycle beginning of term.  Hope its going well!!


----------



## Faithope

*aubergine* I can understand your worries-I am sure tomorrow will be fine and your class will have missed you. Don't doubt for a second that you will not be thought of as not as good a teacher as the deputy head 

PS excuse my terrible spelling on my post, I didn't spell check it


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Big    to aubergine and faithope, stay strong ladies. So many teachers seem to be going through treatment and we surround ourselves with children and parents all the time. We are tough cookies xx


----------



## wobs

Faithope   hope today is a better day....some days are like that aren't they...poor you.  Hope you are feeling refreshed after the weekend

Aubergine - the fact that you care how you are doing means that you will be doing a good job. I think pitching it too high is never a problem - they will come up to meet you half way.  My issue is that I still haven't worked out what they can/can't do and indeed the best way to teach some of the mathematical things I take for granted as understanding....I think all LAs should run courses at the beg of the new for each year group - you'd then be up and running and know what you were doing.  The workload is immense (not been left much by previous teacher) and am absolutely shatttered.  However the day to day teaching for me has been ok (as long as I've prepared).  I'm lucky to have a nice and mostly (with a couple of exceptions!) compliant class.  I am trying to hold on to the fact that we're hoping to have treatment soon (assuming the humira does it job) and i need to be stressfree....I'm sure we'll get there!!!  Just keep on doing what you are doing and you'll be fine.  Hope you are feeling a lot better physically - but if not, don't go in.  The emotional side will catch you unawares - the worst for me was 2-3 months afterwards.  take care and be kind to yourself   

HI to everyone else and   to those who need them

Jes - hope you're all doing ok

best get to work now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* Thanks hun, I hope so, weeekend went way too quickly  only 25 days until half term  Have a good day xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

24 until half term now, yipee!!


----------



## marie123

and counting Katiedoll!
How has your week been Aubergine?
Faithope I hope your week is a bit better, it really is hard when colleagues announce their pregnant etc.  I was asked to buy the maternity gift for one colleague and I just thought, have you forgotten I should also be pregnant!!! grrr.
hi Wobs, beadyeyes, Amily and Charlotte.

Just wanted to pop by because I am sooo excited.  Having only just been put on a six month waiting list for iui I went to a meeting today and treatment begins next month omg!!! now I have to tell the school  .  oh and do other teachers calculate and think about the august born child thingy or is that just me  .  

 to all


----------



## Katiedolldoll

marie - yipee!!! Not long now    I had always thought (before fertility problems) that I would try and time it for the summer holidays but when we knew we had to have tx those thoughts vanished. Mind you if this next treatment works we'll be having a little one (or more) at the end of the summer term! How perfect would that be?!!!

21 days now


----------



## jes4

Marie - great news abput tx starting so soon! I have to admit, i didn't think about the whole august born thing - until i had my 3 girlies on the 31st August!! Just have to be grateful that they weren't born around midnight on 31st Aug - or they coud've ended up in different school years! Imagine that!!!

Hope the days left till half term go quickly for  you all!

Just a quickie from me as must get to bed - just to update you and say that my girls are currently stable. We've had a few ups and downs recently, infections mainly,  but they are doing ok and the doctors are pleased with their progress so far although we have a v v long way to go. Me and DH have got colds at the mo, so are having to phone to get updates as not allowed in NICU when poorly. Horrible not being able to see them, but can't risk passing on germs  

Hi to all!!! Hope those of you who've moved year groups are starting to feel a bit more confident about pitching the work etc. I remember moving from R to 2 and back down to R again, which was hard enough.   

jesXXX


----------



## beadyeyes

Jes - so good to read your updates. It must be so hard not being able to see your little girls. Fingers crossed that they continue to do well xxxx


----------



## Amily

So sorry, wobs. That is awful news after such hope. Thinking of you.


----------



## Wraakgodin

Glad to hear that they are all doing well, Jess.  I have been looking forward to your updates!  Hope you and DH both get well soon and you will soon be able to visit them.

Sue


----------



## Amily

Lovely to hear your update, jes! Hope your cold goes soon so you can see the girls!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Jes - I was thinking about how you must be getting on earlier today, how spooky that you've posted. So pleased to read your babies are currently stable.

Love and babydust to everyone


----------



## beadyeyes

How many days til half term now? 

Shock horror! I had to work 5 days this week as they wanted me in on my day off for training! I have moaned all week haha (and not got any sympathy because everyone else works 5 days...! BUT they also get paid for five days!!). They also forgot to pay me my temporary TLR! never mind, I've gone up the pay scale so it hasn't made too much of a dent - it'll stop in Jan anyway. But, in good news! They gave me a proper decent chair! I have had an unsuitable one for years and years - it's funny how when you're preg things start to happen..! (oh, and the chair has been nicked out of someone else's classroom, they ain't gonna be happy!!)

Hope we're all ok. 4 weeks left....


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies

Wobs, getting any better with the older ones?  You probably know them a bit better now and know what they can / can't do, so hope that's helping!  ARe you yr 5 or 6?  If there is anything I can do to help to bring down work load for you PM me, I'd be happy to share any resources that could help save you time!

Jess - so pleased to see your update.  Huge smile on my face!  Must be frustrating not getting in to see them, but its only temporary.

beadyeyes - great news about getting the chair - all to do with H&S!

Marie - used to think about date - August would be good for maternity leave, Chrsitmas would be bad timing.  But stopped thinking that way a long time ago!  Now don't care when, just want it to happen!!

AFM - week went well.  Am getting used to the little ones!    Teaching is a fantastic distraction!  I went on a course for teaching chn with autism on Thurs and whilst it was good and useful, we did just get talked at all day.  Meant my mind went a wandering, into places and thoughts I didn't want to have, and ended up leaving very down.  Picked myself up this weekend, have spent lovely quality time with my DP, just done the cleaning, and now to get on with prep for the week ahead.

Hello everyone else!  Hope you are all ok, keep that count down going - very useful to know!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, hope you are all having nice weekends.

Beadyeyes - when my friend at work was pregnant a few years ago they did a proper risk assessment and made her sign loads of paperwork then provided her with a trolley on wheels to transport her work around the school to the different classrooms she taught in! The only thing was she couldn't lift the damn thing up the stairs!

AFM - Had a falling out with DH yesterday which was not great but in the process of trying to sort it out and make up he said we have to get a cleaner as otherwise he is likely to kill me before we get to our next round of treatment! My moods have become varied to say the least since starting the contraceptive pill a few weeks ago and I had a load of marking to get through this weekend so I saw red when he proceeded to watch rugby all morning yesterday then takeover the dining room table with his marking whilst I was on round 2 of washing his clothes, hoovering, polishing, cleaning the bathroom...need I go on? I did get a little angry (well maybe very angry) and we had a horrid argument but it's OK today. I only have 2 weeks left onthe pill before stopping and my stimms will begin on 12th Oct if all goes to plan. Can't wait!

Katie x (PS 20 days left til half term!)


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi aubergine  xx

Katie, good luck getting a cleaner - yay!! 

Gosh I have such a sore throat  I reckon the rest of the cold isn't far away either... Damn kids and their germs!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while - work has knackered me out and I have had horrendous morning sickness (good sign though as far as I can tell!).

Aubergine - so sorry you've had a rough time of it.  You sound like such a strong woman and I hope that this year gets a lot easier for you.  Glad you've got some supportive colleagues and the kids are getting better.  Take care of yourself.

Katie - sorry you are finding things stressful.  me and the DH were on the verge of a break up several times over the course of our treatments and it's a really stressful time.  Hope he has seen it your way and that cleaner is winging its way to you.

Jes - fab news.  Keep strong girlies!  Meant to ask - what are their names?

Love to everyone else - hope you are counting down to half term - 20 working days!!

AFM - had scan on Monday which revealed two heartbeats but one is very small, so they don't hold out much hope.  Have a scan next Monday which should give us a final answer.  Currently feel like I can't celebrate yet as I don't know how many I should be celebrating.  This and stressful work means I am in bed by about 8.30 each night!  Promise to be better at corresponding over the upcoming weeks.

Have a good week at work.

Lou xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou
Lots of luck for scan next Monday...hope there are 2 heartbeats!  
I have a scan tomorrow. 11 w 3 d. Looking forward to it after horrid week.
I have bruising and pain from progesterone injections (mentioned those a couple of times before!  ) which have thankfully stopped.
Anyway, on Wed eve I was at work (other non-teaching job) on a course and my backside suddenly started bleeding from a cut/wound. Lots of blood running down my leg. Didn't know what to do so stupidly stayed on at course with a bandage from first aid strapped to me. 2 hrs later, home and showed DH who took me to A and E. Another 2 hrs wait. Got seen and after bandage was removed and car crash levels of blood (am on clexane) noted, I was then wheeled up on trolley to surgical ward. By 3am they had decided to keep me in. The next day I had a snall incision made (yes, that was fun) under local and the area was cleaned out. I now have a big bandage on my bottom which keeps needing to be changed. Not very pleasant but it could be a lot worse. Haematoma from injection site, apparently. High point of Wed night was lying with my bleeding bum on view when a nurse (who comes to my gym classes) walked into the room. Hello! Am sure she has seen it before but it is going to make STEP awkward!
At least I have stayed in the hospital where I will give birth...seemed very nice,all things considered!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

My goodness Amily you have been through it, you poor thing!   your scan went well today?

Good luck for the next scan Lou,   it all goes well.

Another long day at school finished, worn out tonight,

Katie xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 

Kernow Lou, thinking of you for your scan praying for two    keep us posted! 
Amily - that sounds nasty, at least you have your scan to look forward to  
Jes - dodn't realise yours were August, different school years would have been interesting, glad all your little ones are ok, hopefully there will be more ups than downs from now on, are you able to see them again yet?
Aubergine- I have to agree with you a 'miracle' at any time would be fantastic, hope your class of little ones are still keeping you busy. 
hi Katiedoll, whats the countdown now?
beadyeyes- did you manage to avoid the germs? it'll be the shock of a full five days, enjoy your new chair I wonder what else you can get out of them for health and safety   I slipped on wet floor the other day and 'moaned' about no signs you've never seen so many being ordered!!!

afm no 'fertility news' but did have my observation pop in today (head arrives at some point over the week) I had 24 5 yera olds baking bread flour everywhere just started tidying up and there she was hmmmm!! still it went well as (miracle of miracles) all the children she asked knew what they were learning about and could tell her about instructions woo hoo lol!!

Hello to everyone else and goodluck whatever you are up to!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ah, Marie don't you just love it when that happens? The room may look like chaos but then the kids do you proud  

19 days left until half term ladies!! (Well, if you finish on the 21st that is!)


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Jes - lovely to hear from you.  Glad the girls are doing ok.  Hope you get well soon - must be soooo hard not being able to see them.   

Amily - hope scan went well.  Hope your wound clears up soon!!!!!

Katie- 19 days wooooohooooo....hope you manage to get a cleaner!    think we've all had those 'conversations' - well I have anyway!

Marie - well done on your bread baking pop-in

Auberigine - thanks for the offer of help!  I think I just need time to digest everything.  We started the term after a massive re-organisation and I don't think I've ever really got straight.  Worked 70 hours the last 3 weeks and am on my knees    About ready to throw the towel in - but this IVF lark is expensive!    Sure I'll feel better in the morning once I've had a good night's sleep.

Lou - good news on 2 hbs...hope next week's scan comes round quickly   

Beadyeyes - glad your new chair is comfy   

SUe - hi

Marie -great news about your iui!!!

Hi Jinglebell- hope you're doing ok   

Hi Twinkle - how are you?  Ok i hope

Well I think I'm off to find some tea before an early night to get things back into perspective
bye for now folks
Wobs

ps sorry if I've missed anyone


----------



## marie123

Take care of yourself Wobs, hope things look brighter in the morning


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sending you huge hugs, Wobs 

Sue


----------



## Amily

Hi all
Thanks! Yep, scan was fine today. Saw little limbs moving about so that makes up for a bleeding wound!!


----------



## marie123

This site really needs a 'like' button!! thats great news Amily


----------



## Amily

Thanks, Marie! Still can't quite believe it...


----------



## wobs

Amily - great news

Thanks for happy wishes - feeling a little brighter today.  Think sometimes you just get overtired and can't think straight

 to those who need them

Wobs


----------



## charlotte80

How many days till half term now? I've got so much work to do, what ever happened to work life balance I think my head has forgotten


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to say massive congrats to Amily!  How horrible that you had to have that horrible bleed.  Hope you have recovered.  Have you done the big announcement to everyone? x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

16 days until half term now


----------



## Amily

Thanks Lou!
I have finally taken the bandage off (obviously changed them regularly!) but my rear is still so SORE and the other side hurts too. ****** progesterone. Nasty but could have been worse.
Yep, told my Dad this week and he seemed pleased but a tad surprised (didn't tell anyone we were trying really!). Told DH's family too and several friends. Not work yet.

How are you, wobs?


----------



## aubergine07

Firstly need to say  - YAY ITS FRIDAY!!!!!

So tired - Wobs, and Charlotte - think I'm with you on the over working, so tired I can't think straight, whatever happened to work life balance train of thought!  Looks like its going to be a tough half of a term, am so on the back foot, and long list of things to do.  But loving my class!

Amily - that's great news!  So pleased and hope its all starting to sink in.

Marie - your obs sounds a bit scary - head can pop in anytime in that week  But good on your kids!

Kenrow - how confusing for you.  I hope you get some answers on Monday - good luck with your scan  

Hasn't it been tough teaching in this heat the last few days?  Kids did me proud today, and managed to do some writing after lunch (yr 3s on a Friday, in the heat!)  Treated them to play for the rest of the afternoon.  Hope you all enjoy the sunshine this weekend, while we've got it!


----------



## Mee Mee

Hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me posting but I'm looking for a bit of advice. We're doing our 4th cycle before Christmas and I'm wondering what to do about school. We have made the difficult decision to move to donor eggs so we are going abroad for treatment. I work in special education which can be physically challenging at times so I am planning to take 3 weeks off (1 as we will be out of the country and 2 for the dreaded wait) but I'm feeling a little bit guilty about it already. On the other hand if I don't take the time off and I get a BFN I will always be thinking what if? I don't really want to inform the head but not sure what to do. Any thoughts or similar experiences?

Many thanks & best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Mee Mee - If you are allowed to take time off as holiday or unpaid leave without any questions being asked then you really don't need to say anything. I felt that I needed to tell school though for two reasons. Firstly because DH and I both work at the same school so need time off together; and secondly because I was very anxious about suffering with side effects and I was worried that I may become irritable etc. Our Head was great about it all and other than a few carefully selected staff who have covered for us during our last 2 cycles, we haven't told anyone else. He has been very discrete but supportive. 
Good luck for your next cycle x

AFM - played netball today for the first time in ages and whilst I really enjoyed it I am suffering now. Headache and achey legs and my face feels as if I have caught the sun. It was 27 degrees. Who would have thought it in October!

Katie xx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

MeeMee - will your GP sign you off?  If so then you are off sick...so won't be a problem.
What about talking to your union for advice.
I don't think there is ever a problem with taking unpaid leave.
I think you are right to be taking the time off - you don't want to look back and wish you had changed anything.
My GP has said she will sign me off for our next cycle (our 7th!!!)....

Hello to everyone else
Have managed a day off this weekend - feel sooooooo much better!!!

Hope everyone else has had a bit of a break too.
Nearly at half term
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*Mee mee* Hi hun, I went to my GP and got signed off from injecting onwards-I am glad I did  I felt bloated and emotional, of course we all deal with it in different ways but for me it wss the right thing to do 

Big hello to you all, I haven't been on much as work has been manic-as in my new 1:1 is a major challenge and very hard work. He is getting used to me now (and me to him) and the trust is building up, so much so that he gave me a 'mummy' hug on friday. By a mummy hug, I mean a type of hug that comes from nowhere, very unexpected and meant alot. He has autism and finds touch difficult. We have had some difficult days but we are getting there and I feel overwhelmed by the needs he has. For example-we read the same book over and over every day, we talk about the same thing day in day out. He has toilet accidents 4 times a day but he is opening my eyes to his way of life. He is a lovely 5 yr old 

So going back to the 'off work during TX' subject. I was going to try and work through my FET in January but as it turns out my 1:1 needs restraining quite alot and has no sense of danger so I need to put my embies first and plan to do the same as I did with my ICSI cycle.

Enjoy the rest of the  its blazing!


----------



## Mee Mee

Thank you for the replies.

I'm thinking of not saying anything in school and going to see my GP. I have been signed off for my previous cycles so hopefully won't have a problem. If money wasn't an issue I would ask for unpaid leave but as everyone know ivf is expensive  

Mee Mee x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

12 more school days until half term and seriously counting now


----------



## Faithope

I'm counting every second too Katiedoll   as I am off to spain on the friday after school


----------



## Amily

I'm counting too...hope you enjoy that much-deserved holiday, faithope!


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* Thanks hun


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone how are you all?

It is very quiet on here, you can tell the term is busy in the lead up to half term!

Starting stimms tomorrow which is exciting and nervewracking all in together. Is anyone else at a similar stage?

Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

I'm not hun but wanted to wish you luck with your TX   xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Best of luck for tomorrow Katie.  Praying that this time is your time. x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

How many hours is it now  

Goodluck Katie  

hope everyone is having a good last couple of weeks.  

xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks for the good luck messages I really appreciate it  

8 more school days!! 

xx


----------



## wobs

KatieDD - hope stimming goes well & your first scan shows lots of lovely follies

Am SERIOUSLY counting down here!!!!  How busy can it be!!!

hi everyone
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

First jab done, very straightforward. Have had a rotten headache since about half an hour afterwards though. Have any of you used Menopur before and if so how did you get on?

Katie x


----------



## Amily

Hi Katiedolldoll
I have used Menopur before. No major issues as far as I can remember. Headaches from DR went when I started stimming. Hope your headache has gone


----------



## Chops5

Hi all,
Menopur haven't given me headaches. Made me feel tired though.
Can I just ask-who had the 2ww off school? Did anybody work part time instead of full time through the 2ww? Dud anybody have one week off and then go back for 2nd week of 2ww?


----------



## wobs

Can't remember re: menopur - headaches usually on down regging; but certainly on one cycle I had lots of headaches....sorry!  hope you're feeling better soon

Chops - always had a couple of days (even if over weekend!) after ET but then generally just got on with it when had treatment in term time - most of time been in hols....Not sure what I'll do this time as looks like I'll be taking off the 2 weeks for stimming because of intensity of ARGC!! eeekk

hi everyone else

6 days left!!!!  We can do it!
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the replies about Menopur, unfortunately I have been taking paracetamol throughout today because the headache hasn't gone. Managed to sleep well last night though and I hope I will again tonight.

Chops5 - I had the 2ww off work in both of my previous cycles. Having said that I was so bored at home as people didn't know we were having treatment so I couldn't see friends and family without them asking why I was off work. I decided that this time round I would stay off until after ET but then go back. But, the way its worked out, I will have EC in half term and return to work a few days before OTD. I may possibly have the OTD off though, I haven't decided yet.

6 more days....so desperate to finish now!

Katie xx


----------



## Chops5

Oh Katie your dates are similar to mine!
2ww falls in half term.
If I have the 2nd week off I think I'll drive myself mad. HT is looking into me teaching 2 lessons a day


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Chops - I am scheduled to have EC on 25th so long as it goes OK on stimms, when's your EC? 2 lessons a day sounds great! Having said that I will be out 3 1/2 days next week for scans so I won't really be working full time I suppose


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to say best of luck Chops and Katie!  I know a lot of ladies having tx around this time so I am hoping this is a good sign and we are going to have a good old burst of BFPs!

6 more days to go - whoop, whoop!  I'm having my 12 week scan during the half term and then, hopefully, I can share my news with the world!!

Love to you all x


----------



## marie123

I agree  with Kernow lets aim for on mass maternity leave in 2012!! Do you think our schools will cope without us   ?? 

Good luck for your scan and enjoy sharing your news  

ps 6 days people!!!


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear fellow teachers
Only 6 days left before half term yeh!
Shell xxx


----------



## Amily

Good luck for that scan, Lou!
6 days...hurray, hurray!


----------



## aubergine07

ONe more week - whoo hoo!!  And I'm very excited because we booked a trip to New York!  We leave on Friday straight after school.  So need it as have been hectic, being in a different year group feels like being and NQT all over again!

Chops and Katie - good luck with your cycles.

Amily - hope you're well (and your special cargo!)

Wobs - getting used to year 6 yet?

Anynews on Jen and her trio?


----------



## charlotte80

I'm cheating girls only 2 days left for me - egg collection is Wednesday! I still have to leave 3 days of work though so the next two days will be busy.

Aubergine - you deserve your holiday have a great time


----------



## Kernow Lou

Best of luck for Wednesday Charlotte!  Make sure you rest up and enjoy your extended half term! x


----------



## Amily

Good luck Charlotte!!!   Hope all goes very smoothly
That sounds great, aubergine - have a fab time! I am fine - pain from progesterone injections has gone so all is much better!
One week to go till H A L F T E R M.......


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Good luck Charlotte, hope it all goes well on Wednesday. I would be interested to hear what it is like in London compared to the Winterbourne. 

Aubergine - I am very jealous that you're going to New York, I love it there. Have taken a few school trips there with 6th formers but not for a couple of years so I would love to go back soon. Have a great time. 

Marie - mass maternity leave in 2012, I hope so!!

Five more school days until half term!!! Although I am actually cheating a bit too as I have 3 scan appointments this week so won't be there tomorrow afternoon, Wednesday or Friday morning! I think I actually have 12 lessons left due to these absences and our school speech day on Friday afternoon. 

Katie xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Woo hoo! 4 days left now!  

Had stimms scan today and have plenty of follicles growing, 2 more scans later this week and should be EC next Tuesday. The short protocol is SO short!! (Obviously!)

Katie x


----------



## Amily

That's good news, katiedolldoll! Good luck for EC.


----------



## marie123

I have my fx for you katiedoll.

Just a little something to make you smile (maybe!) we've been doing autumn poems with my Y1's well all except one little boy who told our head "i'm writing my winter song!!" theres always one!! 

3 more days peeps!!


----------



## charlotte80

No egg collection tomorrow   my levels are too high. Maybe Friday now will have to wait till scan and bloods tomorrow. But I am finished for half term now, I couldn't face having to change arrangements so am going to lie low tomorrow.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh Charlotte, I am sorry.  Fingers crossed that you get the go ahead for Friday and the best of luck for tomorrow x


----------



## marie123

Charlotte hope your scan and bloods went well today


----------



## Katiedolldoll

2 more days until half term!!    

Aubergine you must be very excited about NYC now, have you packed yet?!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing OK?

AFM - my follies have grown steadily since the scan on Monday, dose of stimms remains the same and I go back on Friday. Being on SP has changed the rate at which they seem to be growing. This time on my last two cycles I had several more and larger ones but I am happy with this steady but sure growth. The last cycles didn't work so I hope that this way will work for us. There is a chance EC will be postponed from Tuesday but as we're on half term it doesn't really matter. I will know either way on Friday.

Katie xx


----------



## charlotte80

Marie123 - bloods are still high so back tomorrow for more bloods, egg collection may now be Saturday.


----------



## Faithope

1 Day to go (I am not including today as I am up and ready for the day ahead  

I am off to spain tomorrow straight after school so I wishing you all a really restful half term, those of you that are TX   it all goes smoothly, for the rest of you     xxxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Have a lovely time Faithope, hope it is nice and  xx


----------



## charlotte80

Egg collection is booked for Saturday am so pleased as it's been a long week.

Faithhope enjoy your holiday.  

Hope everyone has a restful week


----------



## marie123

really pleased for you and at least you'll be more relaxed as its half term 

We have inset tomorrow (so i feel like i have started half term) although we are meeting in the woods to do forest schools and my instructions read _" don't wear anything you'd hate to see muddy, ripped or burnt .... bring toiletries you require a hole in the ground and doc leaves provided!!!" _ ... so if you don't hear from me for a while I may be lost in the middle of nowhere .

have a fab last day whatever you are all doing, a a well earnt half term.


----------



## shelleysugar

Hello marie123 - I have only recently joined this thread but saw that you're doing forest schools - that sounds fantastic.  We did an equivalent inset and it was brilliant.  We have added ideas from the INSET into our outdoor learning sessions and into our after school Drawing Club.  Great ideas and brilliant to get outdoors - have a great time - hope it's not too cold!

We are having a Science Day tomorrow.  I am leading a bubble investigation - should be fun!!
Enjoy your last day everyone and roll on half term...
Shell x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Haven't been on here for ages and ages!  Been taking some time out and not obsessing with all things babies and TTC.  This is my 2nd week of our October holidays so back to school on Monday.  Just back today from a few nights away with DH.  Lovely hotel with lots of relaxing and lazing about! 

Nothing happening with treatment at the moment.  Was going to fit another cycle in before the end of the year but think we'll be waiting until after Christmas. Quite nice not obsessing about it all the time.   

Lots of luck to whoever needs it at the moment   
x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

1/2 a day left!!

Wuick one as i am at school. Had day 10 stimms scan this morning; need another one on Monday now as although follies are growing (largest is now 19mm) there are a lot around the 11-13 mark which they want to grow a bit more. Dose reduced for a few nights and hopefully EC on Wednesday, so just one day delay.

Have lovely holidays those of you jetting off later. Jealous is an understatement!

Katie xx


----------



## Amily

Hi twinkle
Nice to hear from you!  

Good luck for Saturday, Charlotte!


----------



## marie123

hi everyone 

Yay half term is finally here  !

Shelleysugar thanks for your message it was a good day thanks (and not cold in fact I spent most of it in a t shirt lol) have sent u some bubbles to add to your bubble day lol! 

Charlotte hope all is going well today, thinking of you.

Katie good luck for wednesday.

Twinkle at least you'll be able to enjoy a drink over xmas ready to start afresh in the new year! 

Afm, we have our paperwork signing day on tuesday and so am really hoping   that we will be good to start the iui on my next cycle, which will be excellent timing as I have a great student atm who will be able to take my class while I have scans etc, it makes asking for time off feel a little less guilt ridden 

a big hello to everyone else


----------



## twinkle123

Sounds like good timing for your IUI Marie. It's always easier when you don't have as much guilt about taking time off.

Hope you all enjoy your half term. That's me back to work on Monday after our 2 weeks school holidays. Can't say I'm particularly looking forward to it!


----------



## wobs

Hi Twinkle.  Hope you've had a restful break.  Hope MOnday isn't too bad   

Charlotte- hope EC good.

Katie - all the best for Weds

Marie- hope you are able to start the iui as planned

Hi everyone else!!

We made to half term! Enjoy
Wobs


----------



## marie123

hope you are all enjoying the hols.

Just wanted to message quickly to say I have the drugs! (the fertility ones not the ones to help me through the manic xmas term  
Thanks for your replies twinkle and wobs, looks like I will be strating in 3 weeks so long as I can get my rubella I must have missed it as a teenager somehow  .  

Hope monday went ok twinkle, I always say first day back is fine its all the ones that follow that are the problem 

How was ec charlotte and Katie?

holiday babydust to you all


----------



## Katiedolldoll

11 eggs collected today, fingers crossed they fertilise. Sorry for the short post, don't feel too good.
Hope everyone is OK xx


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah, well done Katie!!! That's a good number you've got there. Will be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you 
x


----------



## charlotte80

Egg collection was ok, got 10 eggs only 3 fertilised normally which I was a bit disappointed with. They all survived to day 3 though and yesterday I had a 8 cell and 6 cell put back.

Hope everyone else is having a good half term. I tried to tackle some work today, didn't get very far.


----------



## Amily

That's good, Charlotte. I had a low fertilisation rate last time and am now pregnant so don't despair! They weren't as good as 8 cell either!
Congrats, Katie and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## twinkle123

Well done Charlotte. I agree with Amily in that it only takes 1.  Lots of luck to you.    When's your test date?

Hope you're all having a good half term.  No half term for us up here in Scotland but we did just have our 2 weeks October holidays. Been back 3 days but it feels like an eternity already!   
x


----------



## wobs

Katie & Charlotte - hope the 2ww goes v v speedily. Sending you lots of         

Hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Morning everyone. 8 out our 10 fertilised   ET booked for saturday xx (short msg as on phone) xx


----------



## Amily

That's great news, Katie!! All the best for ET....

Had a scan yesterday and saw little arms and legs moving around - amazing. We are having a little boy! The sonographer asked if we wanted to know, but you could see his boy bits anyway so it would have been hard to miss!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily that's great news, it must be so exciting! I have always thought that I wouldn't want to know the sex but I have been thinking differently recently and if we are lucky and get a BFP this time I think we will find out xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Katie and Charlotte - fab news both of you xxx  fingers crossed xxx

That's wonderful Amily!  We won't find out unless it's obvious! My 20 week scan is on Wednesday - really nervous!! 

I've had a lovely half term  don't want to go back!!!


----------



## wobs

Amily - lovely news!

Wobs


----------



## twinkle123

Excellent news Amily.   
Good news for Katie too.  Lots of luck to you   
x


----------



## harrysmum19

Hi ladies,
Just about to embark on our second ICSI attempt after losing Harry in January of this year.
I just wanted to ask you guys about time off. My boss was a bit funny last time because of an error our secretary made. Basically she put all my ante-natal appointments down as 'having time off for IVF' so when I returned to work after losing Harry my boss said that I would not be allowed that amount of time off again. I really didn't have the strength at that point to argue my case, but I did get a list of dates from the secretary which proves that the dates I had off were antenatal dates.
So, to cut a long story short, how long did you guys take off? I am going to try and get signed off for 2 weeks as soon as I know when EC/ER will be (I only start down regging next week, so a bit of a way to go yet) I know I will drive myself mad being at home for the 2ww but I'm sure I will find plenty to do, like reading all of the Harry Potters! I hate the thought of leaving my class though, but I'm sure if I leave planning in place then supply can't go far wrong!!
hope you can help, and I hope that you guys have understanding bosses!!!
Lisa xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Harrysmum - I was signed off by my consultant during the 2ww in my first 2 cycles. This time I am on half term until 7th Nov so I will return a few days before OTD. I may ask for OTD off though. Good luck x

Quick one from me just to say I had 2 embryos transferred this morning and OTD is 10th Nov so now the waiting really begins! They were 7 cells each but not a great grading. This did upset me a bit but I managed to compose myself in time for ET. Each cycle we have had enough eggs, sufficient sperm for ICSI and fertilisation but never got great embryo quality. It is so frustrating as I feel so helpless. The embryologist was great and told us he never gives a grade 1 (our clinic grade 1-4 and our embryos were both grade 3) and that these 2 were quite far ahead of the others so were definitely the best ones to use. Fingers crossed they stay now.

Has anyone else got a BFP from low graded embryos?

Have a nice weekend everyone, Katie xx


----------



## marie123

katie my friend did (although not sure what grade they were) sending positive thoughts to you  .

Harrysmum, does your school have a fertility policy, ours does, it made interesting reading (!).  Goodluck and make sure that you take the time you deserve and need (easier said than done I know!) getting your gp to sign you off might be a good idea. 

Amily- a boy how lovely!

hi beadyeyes, how is it going, keep counting down the days til you leave :0)

hope all is well twinkle and wobs

hello to everyone else. 
x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Sorry I haven't been on for a while- have had pretty busy half term and have been quite poorly as well.

Katie and Charlotte - best of luck for the 2ww and congrats on being PUPO!

Amily - a boy - how wonderful!  Any ideas about names?  Congrats to you!

Harry's Mum - I was very upfront with work about my treatment and they were going to let me have the 2ww off as medical leave so I would have been paid.  I didn't need it in the end as it ended up being the Summer holidays.  Hope you get a decent answer and they they are a bit more decent than it seems they were after your last tx. x

Beadyeyes - best of luck for your upcoming scan!

Faithope - how was your holiday?  Hope you had a lovely time away.

Love to everyone else I haven't mentioned.  Hope you had a happy half term.

AFM - had 12 week scan on Tuesday and saw our wonderful baby.  Is a bigun so they now believe I'm due 4th May.  Have next scan on 13th December and I can't wait to find out what flavour I'm having!

Hope tomorrow is relatively pain free for us all!

Lou x


----------



## charlotte80

Can't believe half term is over. Part of me is looking forward to going back to school for the distraction. Only 5dpt 3rd and I'm going   already.

Kernow - congratulations on your 12 wk scan

Harrys mum - my head has been understanding to a point, now we are on our third cycle I felt bad asking for more days, luckily first cycle was in the summer holidays and last cycle and this cycle I've had some of half term. 

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## harrysmum19

Katiedolldoll - our clinic grade embryos opposite to yours I think. I just looked at our old records from Harry and it says one 6 cell grade 3, one seven cell grade 3 were put back, the highest grading being the best quality.
from reading into lots of cases in my Zita West book it seems to be pot luck, and doesn't really depend on embryo grading, so fx for you!
Lisa xxx


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow Lou* Hi hun, I had a wonderful holiday thank you  having had 3 different time zones in 24 hrs though has messed with me and I had a migraine earlier as a result  my first in 2 years. I am very tanned which has really cheered me up  wasn't expecting such hot sunshine  Brilliant news about your scan!! How exciting!! do you have a bump??

*Amily*  yay!!!!

*charlotte*  hun, goes really slow doesn't it, good luck for OTD, not too long to go now 

*katiedolldoll* well done on having ET, I hope the wait isn't too agonising for you hun xxx

*marie* 

*harrysmum* we have 'met' before, lovely to see you here 

Big hello to all, I am dreading tomorrow  but only 40 working days to go til the  break


----------



## Amily

Thanks everyone. Glad you had a good holiday, faithope! I have been in Devon for a few days...very nice but not quite so exotic!!
No names yet, Lou...
Don't worry Katiedolldoll. My only success and BFP was with the lower quality embies than previous attempts.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Where did that week go

Faithope - glad you enjoyed your hols!

Kernow Lou - great news on your 12 week scan.

Charlotte - hope the 2ww is speedy for you.

KatieDD - it only takes 1....I can empathise as we too always have low fertilisation. 

Harrysmum - My GP is going to sign me off for treatment....haven't got as far as thinking about the 2ww yet!!  Never had much time off for actual treatment but ARGC is soooooo much more intense have to go in everyday so work impossible.  Feel seriously guilty in advance but as this is probably the last go have to give it everything we've got.

Hi Amily, Beadyeyes, Twinkle, Jingle, Jes, Marie and anyone else I've missed.

Love the fact its only 40 teaching days til Christmas - thanks for working that out Faithope.  Can I count PPA out of that!


----------



## Amily

40 days...that doesn't sound too bad at all! Roll on Santa! Hope there is no snow though...it makes getting to school an absolute nightmare. My pupils are all boarders so they are a captive audience. They usually still manage to be late to lessons even though they just have to walk across a courtyard rather than drive in the snow!!


----------



## twinkle123

Oh so tired! Sitting at my desk surrounded by jotters, lists, bits of paper and yet find myself on here!  
That's really not long until Christmas! it's a nightmare when it snows here. I'm in the North East of Scotland and live 40 miles from work.  The road hardly ever gets cleared yet we're still expected to make an effort to get to school.  I've seen us taking up to 3 hours to get here just to be told they're about to close! 

Not much to report on the IVF front at the moment. Enjoying not thinking about it until the new year.  IVF cycle number 10!!! Can't believe it. My clinic wants to try intralipids and get a DNA test on DH's sperm.  They're also starting PGD (think that's the right letters!) testing which costs £3000.  Something to do with checking the chromosones of my embies and putting back normal ones!  It's a lot to spend above the normal treatment cycle but will tell us once and for all if it's worth carrying on.

So much to do.  Must stop wasting time.....
x


----------



## marie123

Apologies in advance for the 'me' post. I'm feeling  so disappointed,  our treatment (iui) which was supposed to start in two weeks can't go ahead until at least after christmas (which i realise from your posts is not that long but feels like an eternity to me!) I am not immune to rubella and have to have the jab and then it takes another month for it to be in your system.  Then I have to get tested for immunity again. apparantly some people are never immune (don't know what happens if that is the case.) problem is in our area they are also concerns that funding for ivf might be cut at any time and i can't go on that waiting list until I've had three iui.  really worried I am going to miss the boat for that and DH says he will not pay under any circumstances if we can't do it free then it wasn't meant to be.  I am so disappointed and worried (probably being irrational tho lol ).

rant end!!
- babydust to all and hope your first week back is going well


----------



## Faithope

Got told off by my Head today over the time I have had off for our Adoption process   I've only had 3 mornings off for court and a social worker visit, its not my fault the birth father got in contact after 13 years and f***ed everything up   I've had more time off for my ICSI TX and he never mentioned that  

Rant over, 37 days to go...


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope
Sorry to hear about that - seems a bit mean. Teaching or being a TA is such a difficult job to do this with, as you can't work late (well, we all do, but it doesn't seem to count!)
Hi Marie
Sorry to hear your news too and I quite understand that you feel it is a long time away. When my IVF ET got cancelled due to OHSS I was absolutely gutted and people telling me it would just delay things by 3 months made no difference at all. Wishing you lots of luck and I hope this rubella jab does the trick.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

I just want to echo what Amily said really.

Marie - I am sorry to hear that your treatment has been delayed it must be an awful worry for you now. Our treatment way delayed in starting by about 3 months last year too, I just felt as if time was passing me by and I was helpless. Fingers crossed the IUI works and you don't need to get to IVF xx

Faithope - told off? Was it a formal warning or something? Sounds horrible, my heart goes out to you. I hope your Head comes to his senses and realises how upsetting that must have been for you. As Amily said when you work in a school you can't just have the morning off then work late to make the time up. Do you feel that you could request a meeting with him in a few days time to talk everything through and clear the air? xx

AFM - I am 4 days past the 3 day transfer and am struggling not to go insane! One minute I am very positive and the next I am convinced it hasn't worked, why would it, it never has before. Then I go through periods of not even thinking about it only to feel guilty that I haven't been thinking about it!! The 2ww is SOOOOO hard!!

Not meaning to rub it in but I am still on half term. We luckily get 2 weeks off so I return to work next Monday. OTD isn't until Thursday so I think I will say I have an appointment on Thursday morning; either way I don't think I could face going in after testing.

Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* Thanks hun  It feels great to be able to offload here and get understanding, hope you and bump are ok? xxx

*Kaitedolldoll* I don't know if it was a formal verbal warning-it sounded like it  he didn't write anything down and no-one else was present? Its not my fault that this adoption was meant to be only 2 hearings and a ceremony, but has so far been 3 hearings and due another, its the court of law that has done this, not me. I might speak to my union, he said that I need to tell my social worker to come afetr I have finished work (4 ish) but I know that she finishes around that time. I didn't want my private business made so public to my boss, as it was I aired my ICSI cycle with him and didn't get much understanding if you ladies remember (his comment was 'you aren't the first and you won't be the last to go through IVF) I am not sure what to do, I feel like I work my butt off for that place and get nothing but negativeness from him. I am crossing everything for you hun and hope this is your time    

Big hi to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithhope - It is so difficult to manage work, treatment, appointments and everything else isn't it. Perhaps chatting to your union would help. Maybe the social worker would be willing to see you after school if you explained to her/him what your Head said? Do you have any good governors who you could talk to if he is a   again? Stay strong xxx


----------



## Amily

I agree with katiedolldoll - I would also speak to the union. After all, you are working in a place where the aim is the best interests of children and you are involved in an adoption process. The school should be supporting you! I would imagine that it was not a formal warning - that needs to be confirmed in writing.
I remember that well, katiedolldoll - stay strong! It is a horrible time.   Time seems to go so S L O W L Y !


----------



## wobs

Faithope    oh dear.....I think I would get it touch with your union and then you are forewarned with what you are allowed off etc... Let's hope he was having a bad day

Marie - delays are soooo frustrating aren't they.  But at least they found out now and are able to sort it.   that you don't need IVF....but don't worry about it - cross that bridge when you come to it.  We've found over the years that we've changed our minds on all sorts of things - we were only going to have 3 IVFs and here we are 6 down and another about to start!!! 

Katie- hope that 2ww speeds up

Hi everyone else

By the way I've just counted and its 32 days til the hols!!!!!!!

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies your advice is very welcome and is a great help 

*wobs*  so it is hun!! thats great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, I hope those of you that were back at school this week had a good week. 

We have fortunately had 2 weeks off for half term (perks of a boarding school) so I am going back on Monday. Struggling a lot with this 2ww. More so than in my previous cycles if I am remembering correctly. 

I have never been at work during 2ww before either so am quite nervous about returning. Had a real downer and a lot of tears this morning. DH was great and supportive, I just got into a negative rut and couldn't lift my spirits. However, as usual a good cry often helps and I feel better this afternoon.

Sorry for a 'me' post, just needed to let it all out!

Love to you all, Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

*katiedolldoll*         Its good to let it out hun, hope you don't mind me doing the same?

I have copied and pasted this...this is how my day was....

My 1:1 takes medication for his Autism and ADHD, needless to say that mum forgot to give it to him  so dear old me had to deal with the effects....The only 'good' thing to come out of today is that a lady who deals with autism came in to meet me today and get an idea of my 1:1's day, so she had witnessed his 'outburst' today and gave me techniques to help soothe him. As a result of not having his medication today, he had the sh!tes 7 times today  The poor soul probably didn't know what was happening to him, locked inside these behaviours he has no control over. I need to explain the reason i am alittle (well alot)  is that we have a brand new part of the school that has just been built and I get to use it with him. There are only 3 rooms and 2 toilets that we use in there. The toilets are only for adults-the children have to use the old toilets in the other school building we have. Well my 1:1 has no bladder control so I let him use the new toilets. Well you would have thought I had just stolen all of the schools contents and trashed them from the look I got from the Head this morning  My job is to safeguard children, make them feel safe and happy in their environment and grow and learn. How can I do that when I get the look of death from management?? Then someone who I thought I could offload to said 'they are adult toilets so to keep them nice you should let him use the disabled toilet'  with a child like him he would have great fun pulling the red cord that sets off an alarm! and hes not disabled!

I feel like only 3 people in that whole school understand what I am faced with on a daily basis, the rest I think seem to come across as if I am making him a 'special case' so that I get away with anything-do you ladies know what I mean?

DH has told me to leave work at work so i can't offload to him (so much for being able to have that release so that its out of my head and get some understanding from the one person who would support me)

I feel like crap, I feel like I am working with a child with 2 major 'conditions' (i don't know how else to put it) which I have had no experience with and have not even studied. I have looked on the internet for advice, would love to read some books on it. I know the best way to learn is from him but in order to do that and make mistakes along the way, then I need support and understanding from management.

I am sorry I seem to have waffled on, I will take the time to read back and ask after you all, I just needed to get this out xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope this sounds dreadful, don't even think twice about off loading to us, we are all here to support each other. 

Your school have a responsibility to make sure all pupils are well looked after and if from time to time this means allowing a pupil to use a staff toilet then so be it. I can't believe what   some of your colleagues sound like! TBH I would have been tempted to phone his mother and ask her to collect him as she was the one that forgot to give him his medication. It is really good that the woman who deals with autism was in though; perhaps she can approach your senior mgt team to get them to support you more, ensure you are given more training etc. 

Do you ever look at the TES website? There are some good supportive forums on there.

Are you tempted to look for a job elsewhere? Big hug to you  

Katie xx


----------



## aubergine07

Faithope - you must go on some training!  I can't believe that your school haven't supported you in sending you on some.  I have an autistic boy in my class, and I was sent on a course at the beginning of the year, even though I have had 2 previous classes with autistic children.  However, all have been high functioning - nothing like what you describe!  You need support with this, not dirty looks and disapproving comments.

Katie    hope you're feeling a bit better, and have enjoyed your extra week off!  When is your 2ww?  Sorry if I have missed that you are on it at the moment.  Everyone is different, but it may help you to know that I worked most of both of my 2wws.  I stayed off for ET day and day after, 1st cycle had another day off I think too, but went back.  Found that it took my mind off things, though with the 2nd one got a bit stressed as it was end of term - an in fact year - and I panicked I wouldn't get everything sorted. As it turned out it was ok as I had a nice class, and resulted in BFP, though of course later MCd (few weeks into summer holiday, so not related to going in during 2ww).  Anyway, just thought it may help you to feel less nervous, though I know everyone is different.

Hello everyone else hope you're all well,  will try to be on more often now, have been trying to get back on top of things with the new half term, but still feel like I'm fighting a loosing battle.  I am sort of enjoying it, just wish I didn't have to work quite so many hours!!

We had a lovely time in New York!  Came back to face reality though that need to now decide what to do next, well, will be making desision after been to appointment at hospital for recurrent miscarriages.  Starting to think about things now...


----------



## marie123

hi everyone not been on for a while so have had a read and a catch up!
Thanks so much wobs, Amily and Katie for your replies it is so nice to feel supported on here, I am feeling much more positive about the delay, trying to keep in mind the phrase 'everything happens for a reason'.

Faithope hope you don't mind me saying you are really not being treated very well at your school,  . Did you manage to get in touch with your union?  (we pay them enough each month   I really hope things start to get better for you soon  xx

Katie   for your 2ww and hope that you are feeling happier now xx

aubergine glad you enjoyed new york, good luck with your decision making  

 to everyone else


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

*marie* You are saying what i am thinking-I am going to ring my union tomorrow after work xx

*katiedolldoll* I haven't looked at the site you mentioned-I will take a look, thanks hun  I love my job, I just wish I had more understanding  I don't want to have to leave but if my mental health starts to suffer then i will look elsewhere, the job is perfect in regards to the holidays having a DS. How are things with you? xx

*aubergine* Hi hun  Training-whats that  I did start a laptop course about autism-we all did, got to the second module and we never got to finish-well I did at home as I was pee'd off having to keep starting things and never finish.... Glad NY was the break you needed hun xxx 

hi to allxxxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi girls! Sorry I've been a bit absent from here! I'm just so tired and am a raving insomniac at the moment!! 

What's everyone doing about strike action ballot? I'm voting yes but I'm finding out whether it would be a bit silly for me to strike because it could affect my maternity pay. I'm going to find out what will happen if I strike and then make a decision - not sure I can afford to suffer financially during maternity leave  

Fingers crossed katie and any other 2wwers. Xxx

Hugs all round - sorry for lack of personals, I've struggled to keep up!


----------



## Amily

Hi beadyeyes - hadn't thought of that! Do let me know what you find out re maternity pay!


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

First of all - Faithope    hope you had a chilled weekend and could forget about work.  Your SENCO should be supporting and training you.  You can't manage a child like that with no support - indeed the classteacher should be supporting you too.  Why don't you ask for a meeting with the CT & the Senco to get things sorted out.  While that is happening someone else will have to look after your 1:1 and then they might see a few more of the issues!  Anyway hope this week is a better week

Aubergine - NY sounds great.  Hope your hospital appointment is useful.  I am an immunes sceptic but am currently going down that route.... If you want any more info I can pm you if you like.

Katiedolldoll -hope return to work ok.  Sometimes it actually helps to be busy.

hi to everyone else.
Bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* My class teacher is 20weeks pregnant and knows only too well what he's like but can't help me handle him, she has been great giving me activity ideas for him. My SENCO only works 3 days a week and those days she always has meetings, is offsite or busy  and in my school there are quite afew challenging children...

I have just asked an old school friend for advice as she works in a specialist school that has children with Autism, ADHD etc and she gave me tips, and I looked online for resources and items I could ask the school to purchase in order to make his day to day life in school abit more pleasant. I am dreading going to work tomorrow


----------



## wobs

Oh dear Faithope....I really hope today is better.  Assume he is low-functioning rather than high-functioning?  Are social stories any good for him?  Would that help with the disabled loo?  I suspect not by the sounds of it....Shame re: your SENCo...I hope that the tips from your friend help.  Just a thought do you have a special school near to your school/in your county - whenever we have had children with such difficult/specific needs they have got involved and lent resources & visited to give advice etc... Indeed they have been part of the panel on the statement.

take care
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

How did it go today Faithope? x


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* I was thinking social stories-will have to do it picture style though which I haven't done before, just written ones before. My old school friend has said I can visit any time, just ring the school, I will ask my SENCO when I see her, if I can visit it. xxx

*katie* Today was like a different child was bought into school, which makes me think the medication isn't given on a regular basis? He listened to me, he was calm, we did have a moment to day when i didn't understand what he was trying to explain and went under the table telling me he was angry, I did say I was sorry that I didn't understand, that I was trying. We got there in the end and he settled again-phew! He also asked me to massage his arms and feet  so its working-thank god that lady came in to show me the massage! Thanks for asking how my day went hun, it means alot that you ladies understand  How are you doing?? xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

I am shaking as I write this...we got a   this morning!! I did 2 POAS, the second after downing a pint of water and only peeing clear wee for 1 second and both lines came up strongly within 10 seconds each time! I actually can't believe this but want all of you still waiting to know that bad AF pains DO NOT mean it won't work.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Katie - huuuuuuuge congratulations!!  I had AF pains before my BFP as well!!  

I am so happy for you!  Doing happy dance!  

Sue


----------



## Faithope

*katiedolldoll*            Many huge congratulations hun!!! xxxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Katie that is fantastic!!!!!!! Woooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Wow Katie!  Massive congratulations to you!  You truly deserve this.  x


----------



## marie123

That's fantastic news Katie


----------



## wobs

Great news Katie!!!!! Woooohooooo!!!


----------



## Amily

Fantastic news, katiedolldoll!! Many congratulations!!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Anyone heard from Jes?  Just wondered how she is getting on.

Sue


----------



## aubergine07

Sorry for being so late to say it but.......

CONGRATULATIONS Katiedoll - FANTASTIC news on your BFP!!!!!!!

Yay!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks for all of your congratulatory posts, I really appreciate it. I've also been wondering about Jes...if you're out there Jes let us know how you're getting on,

Love Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi,
Well I'm not allowed to go to work tomorrow - outbreak of slapped cheek and my bloods testing for immunity aren't back yet and won't be til tomorrow!! Having a taste of teacher guilt. I'm worried what will happen if I'm not immune though!!


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies, sorry havent posted for a while. Still coming to terms with BFN. I really thought it would work this time and we'd be third time lucky too. Think we will give it another shot, hoping clinic may come up with ideas of what to try next. DH and I have decided to go on holiday over Christmas, can't really afford it but we need some time together to relax and forgot about the stressful two years we have endured.

Katie - congratulations again!

How many days to go?

I'm beginning to feel slightly panicky now about Christmas play we must get cracking with more practise this week. So much to do...


----------



## Kernow Lou

Sounds like you really deserve a holiday Charlotte.  So sorry it was a BFN for you.  Good luck with your Christmas play - it's times like that I'm glad I work in a secondary school! x


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 
Sorry not been on much! Life is very busy. Girls are still in NICU. Had lots of ups and downs over the last 2 months, but they seem to be doing ok at the mo. Just a matter of establishing feeding, then they should be ready to go home. One is quite a way behind her sisters though, so it may be a case of 2 coming home first but we shall just have to wait and see. 

Huge congrats to Katie on your BFP!! Fab news   

Beadyeyes - don't feel guilty - you and your precious cargo come first! 

Charlotte - sorry you got a BFN but a holiday over xmas sounds like a great idea. Good luck with the Christmas play!

Hi to all! I do check in and read all your news, just don't have much time to post!

jes xxx


----------



## wobs

Jes 
Great to hear from you.  Glad your 3 little ones are doing ok.  I know we've all been thinking of you.
Hope the feeding gets sorted out soon so they can come home.

Charlotte - sorry re your BFN.  It is soooo hard when you think that chaning clinics is the solution - sadly I think there is a lot of luck involved too.  A holiday over Christmas is a great plan.  

Hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## Wraakgodin

Jess, I am glad your girls are doing ok.  I hope the little one catches up soon and they will all be home where they belong.

Glad that you posted, we have all been thinking of you.  

Sue


----------



## Kernow Lou

Jes - lovely to hear from you and glad to hear your tough little girls are doing well.  Hope the little one catches up with her sisters soon and hope you are bearing up well.

Lou x


----------



## beadyeyes

Lovely to hear from you Jes! Hope the girls continue to do well and that the little one catches up soon xx

I'm stressed to high heaven and think I just had a panic attack  worried about slapped cheek and am not allowed back into work until at least Thursday (which I don't work anyway!) and I have a really important pre-ofsted observation first thing Friday but am not in school till then and have no access to resources at home


----------



## marie123

hi everyone,

jes glad you and the babies are fine and hope it won't be long now until you are home 

Beadyeyes, don't feel guilty you and baby bump are whats important now.  sorry you're feeling stressed, if you don't feel up to an ob you need to say.  Can a colleague bring anything home for you? what year group do you teach? is there anything any of us can send you? hope all is well with you and bump how long now? 

Charlotte sorry to hear about bfn, try and enjoy xmas (drink lots (!) ) hopefully the break will do you good.  As for nativity's we've started learning songs but thats as far as we've got aaaaargh.


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks Marie  apparently I'm being sent stuff... Hope so! There's no way I can get out of te observation. It's a 'mock ofsted' so they turn up regardless of whether you are planned or not if you see what I mean! Thanks for the offer of help. I'm secondary xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Beadyeyes - I'm secondary too - anything I can help you with?  I'm an English teacher and hubby is PE, so that's two subjects covered!  At the end of the day - if it's a mock it's not important. You and your baby are and if you've been told to rest, then rest.  Don't stress about it and hope you get some stuff sent to you xx


----------



## wobs

Beadyeyes - I agree with all the others - you and bump are the most important thing.  Yucky Ofsteds & pre-Ofsteds - why do some schools buy people in to do pre-ofsteds!! It's crackers!!!!    And by the way if you can't go in on Friday then so be it.  
Try not to stress and I hope you get something sorted. 
I have to say I LOVE tesonline - so much good stuff on there.  DOn't know if it's any good for secondary but I have found some really super stuff on there recently.

hi to everyone else
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks girls. I'm MFL. I have been sent some of the stuff I need so hopefully I will get my data today! I did get an email asking why it was taking so long for results, putting the pressure on a bit!! But there are at least two others at work who are off because of this too! 

I'll have a browse on TES and see what I manage to get done today - feel like putting it off though because if I don't end up in on Friday then I'll have done all the work for nothing!! And why the hell does it have to be non uniform day for our review?! Don't they know that kids go crazy when they're not in uniform?!?


----------



## marie123

beadyeyes how did it go ? x 

hi everyone, hope the xmas countdown is going well, its quiet on here, can't think why lol !! 

babydust to all x


----------



## beadyeyes

I was off till today in the end as I didn't find out my results! I'm immune though 
But today I went back in and as I was walking in with DH I fell so heavily. I've really hurt myself. I went to hospital and baby ok - I'm battered and bruised. Struggled to walk from the car. School weren't too keen on DH taking me straight in I don't think. I'm wondering if they'll dock his pay by half a day? I'm going back in tomorrow, will be so embarrassed!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

beadyeyes - your fall sounds awful, hope you feel OK today x


----------



## wobs

oh beady eyes - poor you!!! Hope you're not too bruised.

Hi everyone else

Wobs


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi, I'm ok! Baby is fine which is the main thing. I'm just bashed and bruised. Work are doing it by the book and taking photos of the place I fell. Apparently you are allowed to have uneven paving as long as it's not by more than half an inch....


----------



## marie123

beady eyes - ouch poor you   glad to hear baby is all ok and hope your bruises heal soon too.  Can't believe they would consider docking DH pay!! I hope they think better of that! 
take care of yourself x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Well ladies my countdown to Christmas holidays has begun! 17, no make that 16 school days until we break up and I can't wait!! Most of the teachers at my school (including me) are striking on Wednesday, how about at your schools?

beadyeyes - glad to hear the baby is OK, hope your bruises heal soon!

Katie x


----------



## Faithope

Hey Ladies,

About the strike-My Head has asked who is striking, he said that as most TA's are in the same union, would about 4 or 5 of us not strike and then the others can strike on our behalf        erm I think he is totaly missing the point?  , he is not striking (his own personal choice) so why does he expect 'some' of us to go in even though our union has voted to strike?

As well as that, I am having a really hard time at work-my 1:1 has been such hard work. His trigger points are so expansive, for example he had a 'melt down' yesterday when we started to practice our christmas carols... we are doing an Aussie version of Jingle Bells, well, he got so distressed that the words were wrong, things got thrown, he was shouting and swearing, took 40mins to get back to 'normal'... three different things set him off yesterday. I am finding his needs so great, it's like I am working in a specialist school, not mainstream.   It's no wonder I'm not falling pregnant and to top it off as I was telling DH he was laughing   I am so not laughing.... 

O boy...

Big hello to all xxxx


----------



## marie123

faithope I hope your day was better today,  its so hard when you know that stress can hinder the ability to fall preggers, how on earth do you lose the stress working in education, answers on a postcard please lol!! 
On a lighter note how sad am I? I actually had to google the aussie lyric jingle bells!!! obviously have too much time on my hands (hmm  or just good at procrastinating). 


Katiedoll keep the countdown going! our school is closed on wednesday and loads in our area are too. 

   to everyone hope you are all ok and surviving the christmas / end of term madness


----------



## Chops5

Hi all,
Had a BFP but early scan yesterday showed no heartbeat and baby stopped growing a week ago. It's over.

What do I do about work?


----------



## marie123

Chops i am so sorry thats awful this journey is so hard   . Make sure you take the time you need. When i mc i only took 1 day off but with hindsight  should have taken more. take care of yourself hun x


----------



## beadyeyes

Chops I'm so sorry 

Take all the time you need. If I were you I'd take time, especially at this time of year.
I'd be aiming for January at the latest - you will be able to get signed off. You poor thing. I'm so sorry


----------



## Kernow Lou

Chops, I am so sorry.  I agree with Beadyeyes.  Take the time off until after Christmas.  Your school should understand and you can have a sick note from your doctor.  Take the time you need to heal and I truly hope that 2012 is your year.
Lou x


----------



## aubergine07

Hey chops - so sorry to hear your news.  Know a bit about how you are feeling as it happened to me so recently too.  PM me if you want to talk more about it all.  There is no easy answer as to what to do as everyone is different and needs to do what is right for them.  It happened to me over summer holidays, so went back into school, and found it helpful, but then when found out ERPC hadn't worked and had to go through everything again, I had to stay at home.  But still, only off for 3 1/2 days, then needed to get back.  Struggled but would have sunk further if had been at home.  That was me though.  Do what you need.    

With regards to the strike - I will be.  So confused about it all.  Going to actually work all day, even though am officially striking.  Got assessments due in on Friday, so instead of doing them today, I'm going to do them on strike day.  I wonder how many other teachers are going to catch up on work?  Does the governement really realise how hard we work and how committed we are to these children and our jobs, or actually I should really ask - do they care!! 

Hope everyone else is ok.  3 weeks left!!!  And the chaos for Christmas begins!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Chops - I have read your post a few time now and started replies yet just can't find the right words to say which don't sound cliched. All I can say is that we are all here for you if you need us and I hope you are managing OK. I would imagine work is the last thing you want to do but on the other hand it may be a distraction. Only you will know...
Lots of love, Katie xx


----------



## wobs

Oh Chops
So sorry to read your news.  I'll pm you.
Your GP should sign you off for as long as you need.

take care
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Quick one from me, just got home from the scan and it is definitely twins!!!! xx


----------



## Faithope

thats great news *katiedolldoll*!!!!! xxxx


----------



## wobs

Super news Katiedd

Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Fab news Katie!  Congrats! xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Great news Katiedolldoll x   Shelley x


----------



## marie123

double trouble Katie - big congrats again


----------



## beadyeyes

Wow Katie - that's fab!!! I love being a twin  I wonder if they'll be boys/girls? Eeee! I think I'd have found out if I were having two!

AFM, work is pants.  Boooooooo.  Don't feel like I should go into it much though as I think this is a public domain? 

Lots of love fellow teachers  Hope you've had a good week!


----------



## Amily

Chops, so sorry to hear your news.  

Congratulations to you, Katiedolldoll.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks Amily and everyone else who has posted congratulations. Haven't been to work since last Monday due to bleeding, going in for scans, nausea, striking etc so am dreading today. I am not even 8 weeks yet but am starting to show a bit as I'm normally in a size 8-10 and am also very pale due to nausea so I bet I'll get some looks today. 

10 days until the Christmas break though   so I will try to just keep my head down and stay out of people's way. 

Chops - how are you doing? xxx

Katie x


----------



## aubergine07

congrats katiedoll!  Hope your day back today was good xxx

Got a very busy week this week.  Silly coz as if this time of year isn't already busy enough for us we have have a class trip to the British musuem tomorrow and I have class assembly on Weds, then all the other xmas related stuff as usual.  Phew, roll on 9 days away...


----------



## charlotte80

7 working days left!

1 Christmas play down and 1 to go!


----------



## shelleysugar

Nativity dress rehearsal went well - almost too well... I wonder what will happen on the big day!  Roll on Friday!  Just finished writing all my cards to the children for the postbox. 9 more sleeps until the christmas break...

Good luck all with the christmas hysteria!
Shelley x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

I'm not sure whether reading about your up and coming nativity plays makes me glad I work in secondary or sad that I don't get to do primary nativity plays! We are doing a staff nativity panto next Thursday so I'm making myself an angel costume and learning my lines this weekend, how fun!
Katie xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Dear all
Our nativity went off without a hitch (well... except a crying chicken and a lost angel!!).  
Next stop: The Christmas Party!! - this involves a visit from Santa, party games and gorging themselves on as much food as they can stuff in!!
One week left...............

Shell xxx


----------



## charlotte80

5 days to go.

Shellysugar - a crying chicken in the nativity that sounds interesting. 
We have also survived our two play performances. We now have the staff/PTA panto, a trip to see Cinderella with 133 children, a Christmas party and a christingle service where all the children get to hold a candle!

Roll on Friday and roll on 20th when I'm off to gran canaria to forgot about tx for a week.

Have a good last week ladies x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Katie - I know what you mean, but hearing what Shelley and Charlotte have to do in the run up to Christmas, I'm thankful I work in Secondary and the most I have to prepare for Christmas is a quiz! Hope the last week goes smoothly for everyone.  What are all your Christmas plans?  I'm at my in-laws for Christmas with my DH.  First Christmas without lots of alcohol, so am searching for some nice non-alcoholic cocktail recipes!

Lou x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

1 week to go!!!!!  We can do it....
Still got plays to do and parties & christmas service...I love this time of year at school.  It's all looking v festive but have to say cleaners are none too happy with all that glitter!!!   

Katie - hope your staff nativity panto goes well - sounds v amusing/fun!!!!

Charlotte - your hols sound lovely - v jealous!

Hi everyone else!
Enjoy
Wobs


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Charlotte80
Have a great holiday in Gran Canaria - isn't it nice to have a whole week off before christmas - great idea to go away and forget about tx for a few days.  We're not going anywhere but I've managed to book myself up so there won't be much chance to mull over things which is a good thing.

I hope everyone has a good final week.
Shelley x


----------



## beadyeyes

Woo hoo! We are down to the last week!! 

I wish I was in primary  I love all that glittery/nativity stuff and party food! I have to teach up til break on Friday and have to do "proper" lessons (ie no christmassy stuff  ) but at least being a French/Span teacher I can get Christmas in with a bit of Christmas vocab and learning on what French/Spanish people do at Christmas! My fave thing is telling them all about the Spanish "caganer". In some Catalan nativity scenes they have a figurine of a shepherd/other person doing a poo! And it's a game to spot where it is! Haha. We always google images! They even have celebrity versions  haha!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone 
4 days   and counting,
Christmas performance done almost without a hitch lol 
staff lunch tomorrow, childrens party day thursday 
collapsing in a heap friday 
and somewhere in amongst that 30 christmas cakes to bake and ice and 30 christmas sewings! 

gotta love primary at Christmas  Mind you Catalan sounds good fun too!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Sorry for the me post girls but I'm in need of some positivity. I am having a scan tomorrow (I'm 9 weeks on Wednesday) to check on the progress of my two. Hopefully they're still both there and growing as they should. So nervous.

Katie x


----------



## Bribby

Hi ya, 

I 've just come across this thread and had  to post as was interesting reading all the comments about Christmas performances and parties!

I am also a Primary school teacher and have the joys of all this to look forward to this week!

Christmas at home always feels less stressful after Christmas at school!!! lol

Merry Christmas all

Bribby x


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Katiedolldoll
Wishing you the best of luck with your scan - I am sending you lots of   and    
Visualising a positive scan might help.  Let us know how you get on.

Shelley xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Best of luck Katie.  From what you've said - they both seem fine, so am sure you will get great results.  With my twins, we knew we were going to lose 1 of them at 9 weeks as they were so small and heartbeat wasn't strong.  I don't think you ever stop worrying though.  I've got 20 weeks scan tomorrow and, despite feeling her kicking away, I still feel it could go wrong.

Welcome Bribby!  Hope your last week goes well at school and you enjoy your break.

As I said to Katie, I have my 20 week scan tomorrow.  We know we're having a girl as I hasd a scan at 17 weeks, so just hope she is perfectly formed. x


----------



## Chops5

Hi all,
I'm back to work this week  following nearly 3 weeks after missed m/c. I'm very nervous. Only a few staff know, and others know I had an op (they don't know it was an erpc). I know loads of people will ask if I'm better.


----------



## Mee Mee

Chops - hope it has gone ok. I was in the same position earlier this year and I work in a very small special school. Only 3 people knew exactly what had gone on but like you others knew I had had an op. First person who asked me how I was was the office manager so I blubbed in the privacy of her office. Mananged to get through the day ok after that. Hope you have too.

Just returned to school after a failed cycle and it has been a welcome distraction. Just got to decide what to do next

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Thanks for the good luck messages, the scan went really well today. Both were picked up straight away and the difference in size in just 2 weeks is amazing. Both measured 20.6mm which puts me a day or two behind where I am based on EC dates. Very relieved to see the growth and 2 strong heartbeats.

Chops how did your day go at school? I hope it wasn't too bad xx

Kernow lou - how did your scan go?

3 more days to go!!  

Katie xx


----------



## marie123

Katie, so glad it went well for you and that your little ones are doing well  

Chops  and mee mee hope your return to work was ok, not long left now.

Hi Bribby enjoy your performances.

hello to everyone else 3 more days and counting


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

Katie - so pleased the scan was good.  Great news.

Kernow Lou - hope your scan was good.

Chops - hope the return to work was ok.   At least you have done it now and you don't have to fret about it over the hols.  take care

Hi Bribby and MeeMee and everyone else

3 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!  nearly there!

Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Chops - I really hope that the return to work was ok.  Such a hard decision to make and hope you are being supported.

MeeMee - I agree work can be a welcome distraction from a failed cycle.  It helped me through it and allowed me to look forward.

Katie - excellent news on your scan and glad your little ones are both ok.

AFM - my scan went really well and my little girl is looking fit and healthy!  Thankn you for asking.

Love to all and remember - 2 days left!!!!! xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Glad to hear your scan went well too Lou  

2 days... woo hoo!!

Katie x


----------



## marie123

Kernow - thats fab news!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

1 more day at school yipee!!!


----------



## Faithope

YAY!!!! 1 DAY TO GO, unless the      (snow   ) comes as bad as they say we are meant to get it.......


----------



## wobs

Kernow - great news!


----------



## Faithope

Have a lovely last day at work of this year ladies   xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Last day ladies!  Hope you all have a stress free last day and have lots of lovely things planned this weekend. x


----------



## beadyeyes

Wooooooooo hoooooooooo!!!!! Is all I can say


----------



## Faithope

I second that beadyeyes


----------



## wobs

yipppppeeeee dippppeeeeeeeee dooooooooo


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* Why on earth are you up at stupid o'clock??  xx


----------



## wobs

sad isn't it!!! fall asleep really early at the mo and then wake up early and can't get back to sleep....that was late for me!!!!


----------



## Amily

Chops, I hope you made it through OK and I hope you are doing OK.

I am off for another anomaly scan with a specialist as our little one's legs are too short according to their charts and stats. Very worried about him and hoping today brings good news or at least not more bad news.

Happy Christmas everyone. Hope the lead up to Christmas is relaxing!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Will have everything crossed that the scan gives you good news, Amily.  

Sue


----------



## Amily

Thank you, Sue. Would love to just enjoy this for a bit!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Thinking of you Amily. The worrying never stops does it? Hoping your little man is well. X


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily, i hope the scan went o k today xx

Have spent the morning cleaning the house (first time I've done it in months, my mum stepped in for a while) but now I feel as if I have bad period pains. Haven't felt like this in weeks, scared i've done too much and hoping I haven't caused my two any harm.

Katie xx


----------



## wobs

Amily - hope the scan was ok

Katie - hope you managed to relax after your cleaning session! 

hi everyone else
Managing to crack on with school work so I can forget about ti all soon; that's the plan anyway!
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi katiedolldoll
I had those for a day with no problems so I hope yours have stopped too.
Hi wobs - yes, in school this week for a day to get all my lesson planning sorted so I can forget about school!
Thanks Lou and Sue. Scan and consultant appt yesterday went OK. They say there is a possibility there is a problem (eg dwarfism) but it is improbable as there are no other indicators. His heart etc are fine. It has been very stressful and will continue to worry me. Another scan at 28 weeks. It is the screening midwife I am angry with. Thursday went from the sonographer saying there was a risk of a problem to this woman saying it was probable and ushering us into a room with sofas and tissues (never a good sign) to say we could come in for support leaflets afterwards. I wonder if she appreciates how much strain she contributed to?


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh Amily - I am sorry that you've been put through this.  Stupid woman - I'm sure she thought she was being thoughtful, but I don't think they understand how worried us IVFers get at anything that doesn't include the term 'perfect' or 'good'.  If I were you (and I know I'm not, so please ignore this comment if you don't agree with it) I'd focus on the healthy heartbeat and the word 'improbable'.  I think some people feel you'd rather hear the worst case scenario and some would rather let you know in a more understanding way.  My GP in May phoned me at work to say he'd booked me an MRI scan to check for a brain tumour or other cancer.  My response was 'I think I'd bloody worked that out!' 
Thinking of you and please try not to get yourself too stressed out. x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily - sorry the midwife did that; I didn't have a brilliant experience with my midwife in at my booking appointment and it took me a few days to accept that she probably didn't mean to upset me. I am really pleased the consultant told you that was more positive xx

I admire those of you who are doing your school work/planning; I always intend on doing a bit every now and then but invariably leave it all until the final few days of the holidays!

Katie xx


----------



## Bribby

Hello everyone


Difficult to catch up with everyones stories but glad to hear everyone has finished work and looking forward to Christmas.

Amily, sorry to hear that your midwife was so insensiitive. Some people just don't think!

Enjoy Christmas, 

Bribby x


----------



## Amily

Thank you, Bribby. I will be listening to specialists from now on...
Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## wobs

Amily - sorry for your midwife experience!

Hope everyone has a peaceful and relaxing Christmas

Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Amily  

Just popping on to wish you all a HAPPY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## shelleysugar

Likewise - wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and a happy and healthy new year.
Shelley xx


----------



## Amily

Thank you everyone. I spoke to the head midwife yesterday and she said what was said to me was wrong and will be followed up.
Best wishes to you all for a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Faithope

Hey, I want to wish you all a



and will be back after christmas xxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Merry Christmas to everyone!  Wishing you a lovely, relaxing Christmas and the best for 2012 - may it bring you everything you want. xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Happy New Year (for tonight) ladies,

Katie xxx


----------



## Faithope

To all you ladies xxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

A happy and healthy 2012 ladies!  Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## wobs

Happy New Year ladies.
Wishing you all a positive and happy 2012

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Happy new year, everyone! Hoping it is a positive and happy year for you all.


----------



## beadyeyes

Happy new year!!

Anyone else got the feeling of dread yet?! My marking is still sitting there! I don't want to do it  and I am nervous about going back as I've been allocated a colleague returning from Mat leave to team teach with me (I'm secondary) for two days per week! This feels to me like I am going to be observed constantly and it's stressing me out. Plus we have ofsted looming. And when I go to antenatal I have to set coverwork like I would for a supply teacher even though my teamteacher has more experience than me in my subject area......

So yea... I don't want to go back!! Still,  7 weeks and counting.....

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi beadyeyes
That sounds rather rubbish...is that person being paid as a teacher? If so, why can she not sort out work? I have never heard of people team teaching after maternity leave...is it because there is no class for her to teach? In our school, she'd be put straight to work!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Beadyeyes I know exactly how you feel about the pile of marking. I actually did do some this morning and am planning on doing the  same tomorrow and Tuesday (morning only!) before returning to school on Wednesday. I reckon as long as I can get through to the weekend I can sort out everything else then! When your colleague team teaches with you do you have to plan all the lessons or will she do her share? It sounds like a strange arrangement!

Hi to everyone else,
Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

It's not normal practice no! It's because she is being given my timetable when I leave (24th feb) and the supply is keeping his classes for ease/lack of swapping so she's starting my timetable early alongside me! But yes, basically there is no class for her... I don't know why she can't set the work! This is all just what she's requested of me. I'm going to speak to the hod about it cos, while I understand it must be awful returning from Mat leave, i still don't want to just be observed/have an extra body in the room/set all the work for the next 7 weeks! It's hardly fair!


----------



## Amily

I quite agree...she is being paid as a teacher so she should be working.


----------



## wobs

Beadyeyes - do you know this person who you will be team teaching with?  I'm sure she will be just as uncomfortable as you?...Maybe she will be happy to share planning/teaching etc...It could be she feels exactly the same.  Have no idea about secondary but in primary team teaching can work really well as you can set when you wouldn't normally and one of you work with the SEN/or middles/or tops whoever needs support most etc...Try and not to let it stress you out (not worth it) (easier said than done though!!).  Whatabout using her to do marking and planning on those days??  There must be some way you can lighten your load, not make it harder.  Good luck!!

Hi everyone else

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Beadyeyes - I have a plan for you!!! You do the planning and preparation, she can do the marking!!! 
Have you got any more risk assessments with your HR manager or Headteacher before you leave? I have had one already and have another one in a couple of weeks and I have explained that the stress of worrying that my classes will not be covered when I am absent for appointments is already becoming an issue. (My school doesn't cover 6th form lessons if the teacher is absent and most of my classes are 6th form this year.) I'm not sure that they will necessarily do anything about it but I helped me to know that I have raised the issue formally so if the kids' progress and grades are affected I can rest easy that it is not my fault. 
I hope it all goes well when you return to work,
Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks girls  

Yes I do think she is worried about it too (hence why she wants to observe for a fortnight first!) but I hope we can get towards some arrangement where we take it in turns to lead etc and do planning. We won't have any joint planning time unless it's after school (when we have meetings/I have appointments etc.). Hopefully it won't be as bad as I think. I'm just a worrier! I have really bad anxiety and am seeing a counsellor so maybe I'll feel better about it all soon. 

Katie - no, they haven't even mentioned about re-doing my risk assessment. I mentioned it after my fall and no one responded to the email actually. I do think I need to go through it again though. I'll try and email about it this week. Thanks xx


----------



## charlotte80

Happy New Year ladies,
Can't believe its back to school tomorrow  
DH and I had a lovely holiday in Gran Canaria, it was just what we needed.
Hope everyone is well x


----------



## Amily

Sounds lovely, Charlotte!
Yes, back to school.....   not very much fun!

Hope you get/got things sorted, beadyeyes!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

A pretty horrid afternoon for us today. Had our 12 week scan and whilst one baby was perfect size and moving around loads our other one has died. We are trying to be happy that one is doing so well yet devastated that this has happened. I know from reading that this is very common but it doesn't make it any easier to deal with. I am supposed to be going back to school tomorrow but I am not sure I can face it and may stay at home. We had the NT scan and were given a 1:3133 chance of Downs so are delighted with that. I am seeing my consultant on Friday and am going to ask for another scan asap so I can pay our little one the attention he/she deserves. I was so upset that I didn't really pay enough attention to the scan and feel as if I neglected him/her. 

Don't feel great at the moment and probably won't post for a few days whilst I process everything. 

Love to all,
Katie xxx


----------



## Amily

So sorry to hear that katiedolldoll. That must be so upsetting and I quite understand why you want another scan. You should definitely stay home and rest tomorrow. Glad to hear that the downs result is so good.


----------



## aubergine07

Katiedoll - am so sorry to read your news.  It would be a good idea to take some time off work, grieve before the next scan, then, like you say you can then focus on little doll.  

I'm sorry everyone else that I don't really know anyone elses news as been a long time since I was last on.

Hope you are all ok though, and had good breaks.  Was back at school today, and very glad that the children weren't with the amazingly crazy wind and rain!  Hope its calmed down tomorrow!


----------



## beadyeyes

Oh Katie  big hugs xxxxxx


Thanks girls! It was my colleague's day off today so we'll see how it goes when she's back tomorrow xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

So sorry to hear your news Katie.  Sending you lots of hugs.  Like the other ladies said, take time to grieve.  Work should understand, I cant see how anyone would be so heartless not to.  

Sue


----------



## Kernow Lou

Katie, I am so sorry.  I went through the same thing at 10 weeks and it was really hard.  Take the time to grieve and, if you want time off work, take it.  I went back the next day, but I think I just needed to get my head down and work and focus on the other baby.  You have one little fighter in there and they will want you to be happy and healthy.

Lou xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Katiedolldoll
So sorry to hear your news but great news about the other one.  Keep focussing on this and definitely take some time off work if you need to - when all is said and done, work should definitely take second place.
Take care
Shelley x


----------



## wobs

Katie - so sorry to read your news


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ladies it is obviously early in the term still as it is so quiet on here!! How is everyone? 

Katie xx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 
I've not been on here for ages,  things went a bit off at home and just needed a break from all things fertility!  but all good now. 
I'm so sorry to hear your news Katie, nice to see you on here  ^hugme
sorry for lack of personals, but a big hello to EVERYONE and hope that the start of 2012 has been good to you all.
My first IUI has finally begun had my first scan yesterday and treatment day will be next Friday or Monday, excited and nervous all at the same time. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone


----------



## Amily

Hi Katiedolldoll
Hope you are Ok  


Hi Marie
Good luck with the IUI!     Hope all's Ok at home now.


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone

Amily & Kernou - those tickers are looking good    

Marie - good luck withe IUI   

Busy time of year! Soooo quiet on here
Wobs


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for  the   Amily and Wobs, all is good at home now    DH is looking forward to sticking the injection in later  , I am less keen lol! 
Not long now Amily, enjoy your last trimester! 

Babyydust to all


----------



## Amily

Thanks, Marie. Hope the injection goes OK. What we ladies have to do...


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Marie - hope the injections are going well - they're never pleasant are they?
Faithope - are you starting your FET about now?  Hope it's all going to plan so far.
Amily - not long until your little boy makes his appearance!
Beadyeyes - not long for you either - so exciting!

Love to everyone else and hope you are all ok.  I must admit, I'm liking these short half terms, but my goodness it's been stressful so far - lots of exams and coursework.  Hope school is going ok for everyone.

Lou x


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow Lou* Wow you have a great memory!!  I am 5 days into Down regging, all going ok so far, just having 'hot moments' at night and very aggitated  How are you doing??

*Amily* It is going so fast now, won't be long till hes in your arms 

*marie* 

*wobs* how are you?

*katie* Hows the pregnancy going after the shock?

AFM Having a hard time at work and not sure how much more I can take  as many of you know I work with a child with autism and adhd. I have had to ask the autistic advisor to pop in to see me after being told I wasn't on her list of children to observe  I made sure I requested resources for him (ie tactial items for him) and asked her advice but was very difficult as I was with my 1:1 at the time. W as good that she got to see him 'in action' so to speak. I am making sure I report any 'incidents' I have with him ie biting, spitting, kicking, punching as I find this part the hardest to deal with.
My class teacher has been amazing, she has now split his care between myself and the class TA so i can have time away from him (this sounds awful  ) but as a human being who was ready to have a mental breakdown, this has been really good for me. I no longer come home and take my frustrations out on the people I love.

I am thinking of taking 2 weeks off again after the transfer (if we get there) as he is so demanding, plus I need to look after myself.

Have my blood test on the 2nd (AF is due tomorrow or tuesday) and start Progynova on the 5th, transfer week beginning 20th feb


----------



## Kernow Lou

Best of luck Faithope.  I remember the arduous process that is waiting to have FET, so hope that the situation at school eases up for you.  I think that 2 weeks off sounds like a good idea after ET. x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Faithope make sure you take off the two weeks, you deserve it and you don't need that kind of stress adding to everything, goodluck  
Katie I have just re read your signature hope all is going well  
Kernow 2 weeks and counting ... 
Beadyeyes how is everything going now? 
 Amily, wobs
my injection from DH went surprisingly well he has hidden talents  
babydust to all


----------



## wobs

Hi
Hope you've all had nice weekend

Faithope - definitely you take the two weeks after transfer off (best case) or ask to swap to a different child.  But think you should go for option 1.

Marie - glad injection was ok   

Hope you all have a good week

Wobs


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi I'm too a teacher and started my dr last week, I'm praying that ec and et ate during half term. If not would any of you suggest getting a sick note? Xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi gang! 

Sorry I've not been on. My phone logged me out and I can't remember my password but at least the laptop remembers me so I don't have to type it in! 

Marie, glad injection was ok  

Faith - definitely take the time off or make a compromise somewhere xxx

Rome, yes, definitely.  I was off for about a week after EC/ET  I think.  I couldn't have gone back earlier than that, I was sore and tired.

AFM I'm struggling with work.  Only a month to go.  I am so tired all the time. Not helped by the fact that my usually amazing husband is being a prick tonight.  It's 2.25am and I've been kicked out of bed because I was moaning that he woke me by scratching/rustling carrier bags (he has bad eczema so frequently shakes the bed violently on a night through scratching and tonight was epic and he was looking for my hairbrush to scratch with hence the carrier bag rustling).  Apparently he's more tired than me as he works full time and I have Thursdays off (part of my post was made redundant two years ago so it's hardly my fault and on my day off I am always busy doing house work/antenatal class).  He suggested I sleep downstairs if I don't like it ... so here I am.  31 weeks pregnant with a dodgy pelvis trying to "sleep" on the sofa. 

Work is really hard at the moment. I'm organising a school trip abroad - started before I was pregnant and wish I'd not bothered and so much is going wrong with it! It's just such a hassle.   And I had an awful cover lesson on Friday last period when then head teacher undermined me in front of a whole class of year 10 students.  Long story short was that I'd sent out a girl who'd been vile to me.  The girl was then vile/defiant to three other people and was supposed to be taken elsewhere as per the policy but the head came in and asked if I'd have her back! And she received no punishment whatsoever for her actions. So I'd like to complain in the morning but it never looks good criticising the head. He also crticised, or seemingly did, my discipline strategies.  It was last lesson on friday with a naughty year 10 group who I have never taught before, and it was Maths, not my speciality!!


----------



## wobs

Hi Rome
For all my previous cycles I've tried to carry on working or scheduled it all for the hols, but this time I've had the 2ww off (the time between EC/ET).  Definitely worth asking your GP if they'll sign you off.  You will definitely need EC & the day after off - and usually because you don't know when transfer will be most people have between EC/ET off.  I would definitely take at least a couple of days after ET.  There is nothing that says if you are at home taking it easy it'll work, but it may make you feel better.  On the other hand some people prefer to work as it keeps them busy and stops them thinking/over-analysing all the symptoms!  

Beadyeyes   Hope you got some sleep in the end     Work sounds fun!!! I'm glad I'm a primary school teacher.   

Have a good day all
Wobs


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi

thanks for all your advice everyone.
I am a Head of Department and my job isnt stressful as I have a brilliant team and as soon as I knew before Christmas as I was going down the IVF route I planned as much as I could over the holidays. (I just had the laps so was resting as well) So far so good and i have never had to take time off so I know I wouldnt be drawing too much attention to myself. I haev been lucky in having all my appts after school and my clinic is 5 mins walk from house.
I will ask for a sick note during EC and ET

I am also organising a trip abroad and if it becomes too much hassles I will cancel it as I feel that you only get a few go's at the IVF so I want to ensure that i have done everything I could have done
I am walking away from situations that are not a priority, getting to school early and leaving early, using all my free lessons to do my PPA stuff

XXX


----------



## marie123

hi beadyeyes, I hope you got some sleep in the end, sounds like its been pretty stressful for you  at the moment , just think not long now and you can close your classroom door for a good few months  

hello everyone else hope you are well


----------



## wobs

Well done Rome for trying to put yourself first -make sure you carry on doing that.  I think teachers are terrible at doing this!! I know in the past i have rushed around worrying what I was missing/letting people down etc... but it all carries on very nicely without us!  Sounds like you have it all nicely planned - like the fact the clinic is a 5 minute walk away!! Perfect


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies

Had an awful day yesterday as we cremated my DH's grandad after he passed away suddenly on the 7th January, then got home to be told that my lovely sister has been made redundant from Bonmarche 

Back to work today and things didn't get better. My line manager was looking for me yesterday-good to know she was paying attention when I asked for yesterday off so I could attend the funeral  then my class teacher said that she was going to my 1:1 review meeting...erm hello?? Don't I get invited?? I work with the boy!!! I get bit, kicked, punched and am now trying to actually teach him his ABC and 123 in the classroom and I am not invited to his review. Well thats capped it for me, I am livid. I am down regging which means I am hormonal and waiting for AF to show, but ladies please tell me I am being reasonable for wanting to be there for his review??

I have my performance management review on friday-I really hope my AF comes before then so some hormones leave my body or I might end up losing my rag 

Hope everyone is having a good day (if anyone knows where to find some happiness sanity please tell me as I can't find it at the bottom of the wine bottle as I can't drink as I am D/R ing       ) (o and its a school night........)

xxx


----------



## wobs

Faithope      Sorry you are having a tough time at the moment.  I think sometimes management decide things (I think most schools are probably guilty of this) and just try and think of easy solutions - who will look after the boy during the meeting? - oh Faithope can stay with him and the classteacher can attend the 1:1.  They just haven't thought it through - I know this cos i have sometimes been guilty of this myself when I have had SEN children in my class and gone to the review   instead of my TA - i think it depends whether it is a worthwhile review or just one of those that you have to have with one of the many visiting professionals (I am sorry I sound cycnical!).  Why don't you ask if it would be possible for you to attend?  I am sure they didn't intentionally miss you out, just didn't think of it.  Hope you get it sorted out anyway.
You will feel particularly rubbish during D/Ring so try and give yourself some time and chill - always easier said than done.
take care

Hi everyone else   

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* Thanks for your feedback, the class TA could have watched my 1:1 while I was at the meeting but yes I do see your point. I just feel at the bottom of the pecking order and do as I am told. I asked my teacher what was said and I am upset by what his mum had to say, small things but as I am really pulling out all the stops to help her son, I feel her comments are harsh  I also put in an order for items to help him tactially and this was in november, I am still waiting for the order to be put in....I also asked for a book to be ordered and still waiting, I feel quite alone in this.

I do feel rubbish, I am tired, emotional and ratty 

Be back after work xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope - this sounds rubbish. Sending you a big  . As hard as it will be try to focus on yourself and your treatment and let everything else float on by. During my last treatment cycle I bought the Zita West relaxation CDs for IVF (from her website, about £15 I think) and listened every evening. I also had acupuncture and the whole cycle went so much more smoothly. All of the usual things that would have stressed me out at work (always colleagues not students!!) just seemed to bother me less. It was as if I was in a bubble and they couldn't touch me. At the end of the day work is work and you're doing your best. If the management and child's mother can't see that, it is their problem.
Lots of love Katie xx


----------



## wobs

Faithope- hope your day was better today


----------



## Katiedolldoll

A little me post...had a scan today and the baby was moving loads and it was lovely to see. At one point his/hand her was really clear and we could see all of the bones making up the hand, just like an X-ray! I asked not to be shown the other twin which died if it was still there, and the consultant said although he didn't actively look for it, he couldn't see it when he was getting the scan in the right position. It is likely to have begun to be absorbed back into my body now which means it is not going to cause any complications for the remaining baby. It was good to have a positive scan as I think it will help me feel more positive about the whole pregnancy. 

Faithope - hope today has been better  

Hi to everyone else  
Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

thansk *wobs and katie* for hoping my day was better today. Well, he ate paint, licked the wall, chair, the mud on his shoe, had to remove him from class twice for hitting, he bit my scarf twice aswell   

*katie*  So glad that you got to see your baby  It's great to have a positive scan and know that you can relax just abit more  I borrowed that CD from someone on my local board last TX and I agree it was relaxing, I have the trying naturally one so will use that as sent the other one back to my FF  I will take your advice-DH has said the same, put a wall up and concentrate on me 

*wobs* AF came today so hopefully some rational thoughts will come back  How are you today? xx

Big hi to all xxx


----------



## Shoegirl10

It is always the colleagues that annoy us the most!! never the children ! I have annoying colleague and since doing acupuncture and having to spend all this money on IVF etc.. i think work is just work and it can wait until the next day xxxx


----------



## Amily

Great to hear about your scan, Katiedolldoll.  
Hope you're feeling Ok, faithope.


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* I would have been fine had I not been bitten on my hand today and now walking around with a nasty bite mark on it   Hows you and bump? xx

Big  to all xxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!
Welcome to Rome - good on you for taking time off suring your tx and for making that decision to cancel the school trip if you need to.
Katie - glad your scan went well and it was dealt with sensitively.  Sounds like you've got a strong one in there!
Faithope - sorry you got a bitemark - how horrible.  Was hoping your week had got better, but clearly not.  Just focus on thos wonderful frosties you've got.
Amily - just read your ticker and I am sorry to hear that you didn't get the news you were hoping for.  How are you feeling about it all (sorry if this is a thick, insensitive question) and have they provided you with lots of support/information? x
Beadyeyes - hope your DH hasn't woken you up again this week.  It's more me waking my hubby up with my huffing, puffing and constant weeing at the moment!  Not long until maternity leave!
Marie - how's the tx journey so far?  Hope all is well and the injections are growing you some nice juicy follies!
Love to everyone else  and hope your week at work was ok - 2 weeks until half term!
AFM - have had the week off this week as spent Tuesday in hospital.  Had come down with a nasty water infection and thyroid was all over the place so was quite poorly.  Have been on bed rest for the rest of the week.

Lou x


----------



## Faithope

*kernow lou*  that you haven't been well  keep those fluids up


----------



## Katiedolldoll

My goodness what a day at school! I won't go into all the details due to the nature of it but in short I was informed by one of my team that a year 8 girl in my house (who is 12) has been having a sort of relationship / friendship thing with a guy via ******** for a few months. She accepted a friend request as there were a couple of mutual friends that she knows from another school. Anyhow, he told her he was 16 (which is bad enough) then after a while said he was 28! There were no photos of him on her profile and he never chatted on his or her wall, only via the private messages. Stupidly she carried on chatting to him, set up a new Skype account at her friends house and they Skyped him. They said he looked foreign, had a foreign accent and was about 25-35. Even this didn't deter her though. Anyhow she has got a bit freaked out recently because of chat between them about meeting up. Thankfully other friends put it into her head that she was being stalked / groomed and told her form tutor that they'd heard rumours she was going to meet him tomorrow. So after a long discussion with her it turned out he has her phone number and she has his and he called her last night and this morning. She denied answering and it turns out she was lying and did answer. I got her mum in this afternoon and then it transpired that another girl was involved too so had to get her and her mum in too. It has totally exhausted me today and just can't believe the naivety of them. Or maybe I can but don't want to believe they'd do something so stupid. Some of the messages from him said he loved and missed her. It was so creepy.

Anyway enough of all that from me!

Sorry to hear you've been unwell Kernow Lou - hope you're getting better? xx
How is everyone else doing? Got any nice plans for the weekend?

Katie xx


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear that, Lou. Hope you're feeling better now.

Sadly a scan this week at a specialist unit has shown that our baby has skeletal dysplasia (dwarfism). I have had a bloodtest to establish whether is the the most common kind - awaiting results. We are both shocked and upset as we so want the best for him and are worried about the physical challenges he will face. It seems so unfair. No, to be honest Lou, I haven't had much support yet. Just told I will get bloodtest results in two weeks. Had a meeting with a geneticist but was in too much shock to say much.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily, this must be a very difficult time for you and your DH and I can't imagine how you are feeling. I hope you manage to get some more information and support soon...I don't really know what to say so will just say that you know where we all are if you need us. Lots of love xx


----------



## Faithope

*Amily* I don't know anything about dwarfism so can't offer any support except be here for you  (hug seems inadequate) xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh Amily, I am sorry that you're not getting the support that you should at this time.  Are there any forums you could join that would at least allow you to speak to people/parents in that situation?  I really hope that the blood tests can offer you some positive and conclusive news.
Thinking of you and your DH at this time. x


----------



## marie123

hi everyone,
Amily just wanted to say that i am thinking of you and hope that the blood tests bring you positive news, hopefully you will get the support you deserve very soon.  
Kernow glad that you are home now and hope you are making the most of your bed rest.   my injections have gone well and I have three follies 14, 15 and 18 mm I hope thats good but i'm not sure, treatment day is Tuesday. 
Faithope ouch! hope you are ok. 
 wobs, Katie beadyeyes  and Rome
have a great weekend with not to much planning / marking.


----------



## wobs

Amily - just read your post     don't know what to say. Hope the tests/geneticists/family can give you some support. 

Wobs


----------



## aubergine07

Hello,

Not been on much these days!  Too busy!  But try to read and catch up with news at the wknd.

I just wanted to give everyone big      

Katiedoll - what a shocking story!

Wobs - how are your year 6's?  Have you settled in up there?

Faithope - you really are getting it from all sides!  Really hope you get your dreams come true this FET and can leave it all behind you.

Kenrow - hope you're feeling better  

Amily - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I really hope you do get some support and information from somewhere.  

Hello anyone I've missed x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Hope you're all doing ok.
Just got sad news today - been doing another cycle.  Been just getting on with it.  Got a positive on Tuesday, but numbers didn't go up - just down and today it is all over.  Very sad... Not sure where to go from here.  We should probably stop but it is very difficult.  Will got for a follow up and see what they say.

Katie - your ******** story is scary.  Assume police and ceops involved etc... Glad I don't teach secondary!!

Amily - hope you're doing ok

Marie - follies sounds good.  Remember it is not quantity but quality of eggs so hope they get some really good ones for you.

Aubergine - hi!  Well have been settled in thanks, but been off for this IVF so it'll be a bit strange going back I reckon!

Hope everyone else is ok

Wobs


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi All

Hope everyone is well and happy that half term is just 2 weeks away and with potential snow on the way .. lets hope they shut schools!!  
have been working on exam analysis now for meeting tomorrow   and getting quite fed up and all these figures are making me go  

with regards to IVF.. on day 12 of DR and no AF!!!   I was due today and no sign of it at all!!! 
Being a teacher was hoping it would arrive as I had it all planned that I would hopefully have EC and ET during half term but no such luck!

hope everyone is well love and baby dust xxxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Wobs - I am so sorry to hear your news.  It's such a hard one to know when to stop treatment and I can imagine that everyone is different.  Me and my DH said we'd stop after 3 attempts, but then there could always be that thought in your head 'what if the next one worked'.  I hope it doesn't seem offensive me saying that, seeing as we had success on our 3rd attempt.  I guess it's whatever feels right to you and your partner.  A friend of a friend got pregnant with twins on her 10th attempt and now has two lovely little boys.  Thinking of you x


----------



## Faithope

*wobs*


----------



## marie123

wobs   I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  There is nothing anyone can say, take the time you need to make the right decision for you.  Thinking of you Hun.


----------



## wobs

Thanks ladies

When we started out we said we'd have 3-4 cycles and that would be it.  Each time however we have learnt something new/something have happened etc.... so there seemed to be a point each time in carrying on.  We shall see what happens at the follow up and go from there.  For now we will focus on just trying to enjoy life and doing some fun other - non IF(!) - stuff!!!

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi Wobs
Very sorry to hear your news and thanks for your message.
Hope you enjoy some time with your DP. Take care.


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 
Just wanted to send        to wobs, So sorry hun. Life is so very unfair. Thinking of you 
Sorry not been on in ages, but do read and check up on you all!! Life is very busy for us now. Our girls all made it home, just in time for xmas and are doing well. 

jes xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oh Jes, I am so happy to hear that they are doing well and are now home.  Sending you huge hugs

Sue


----------



## wobs

Hi Jes - that is lovely news.  Has made my day    Glad all going well

Hi everyone else
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Jes! That's so strange, I logged on specifically to message you as I was thinking how long it had been since we all heard from you! Great news that your girls are all home and doing well, how's life as a busy mummy?! x

Quick AFM post - heard the baby's heartbeat for the first time today, just like a galloping horse. Surprisingly clear and really reassuring to hear!

6 days until half term and counting now! 

Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Wobs - I am so so sorry xxx

Amily - Oh hun xxxx massive hugs!

Jes - so pleased you are home with your girls! 

AFM, two working weeks left, separated by half term! It can't come soon enough. xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Jes - great to hear from you.  I was thinking of you the other day as I know a lady expecting triplets.  Glad your little girls are home where they belong and are doing well.  Bet it's chaos compared to a year ago!!

Beadyeyes - wahoo for two weeks left!  I have 7 weeks left with a half term in between.  Can't blooming wait!  Was going to work up until 39 weeks, but the hospital told me a stern 'no' when I was admitted there last week.  They have a feeling she may come a bit early!

Katie - fab news about the heartbeat!  Glad to hear your LO is developing nicely. 

Love to everyone else - 5 more days until half term! x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

4 days til half term and counting!!! x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Thank goodness!  Came in to work late as I had a midwife appointment and my car got absolutely pelted with snowballs.  There are some days when I f-ing hate kids! x


----------



## marie123

hi everyone, hope you are all well wherever you are in your cycles and tx.

I have to post this questions because I am driving myself insane.  I am 7 days into 2ww having had iui, and and having a few "possible signs" (I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot.)  What I want to know is if the tx drugs I took (puregon and ovidrel) could be responsible for slight sickness when eating, sore breasts (which i don't normally get) and increased cm (sorry if tmi).  Realistically i know i should just wait for day 14 and test but its going soooo slooooow! also how early can i test without it being false? sorry for the me post but going  .

Katie I agree 4 days yay!!
Kernow occassionally hating kids is a hazard of the job   hope your appointment went well
Jes glad all is well
hi wobs amily rome beady eyes Faith hope and anyone i've missed 
babydust to all


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi Marie,
It's impossible not to symptom spot, whether we mean to or not!  My 1st ICSI I had sore boobs and a BFN, 2nd time round I had no sore boobs and what I thought was chronic period pain and sickness and a BFP.  I guess we can never really tell until we test, but I am praying that this is a great sign for you. The best of luck for 7 days time! x


----------



## marie123

Thanks Kernow, for your advice and positive thoughts, i feel much more relaxed today! 

3 days til half term - Yay!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

We're on half term - yay!!

Marie - how are you doing\/  Hope the 2ww isn't driving you mad.

Happy half term everyone xx


----------



## shelleysugar

YAY!
No more sleeps til half term - I'm planning lots of lie-ins...
Happy relaxing everyone.
Shelley x


----------



## aubergine07

hello everyone, I hope you're all well and pleased its half term!  I certainly am.  Haven't been on this thread for ages!  Mainly becasue of school being so busy.  It may be one of the shortest half terms, but it seemed like the hardest!  I had parents evenings, observation and a school trip, all in last week!  So relieved is an understatment.  AF arrived yesterday, which for me means I'm back on the rollercoaster - start DR in 21 days (well 20 now!) and as we've decided is our last go, a little bit daunting to say the least.

Marie - We all symptom spot, so don't be too hard on yourself.  Pleased you're feeling a little more relaxed.

beadyeyes - not long now!

Katie - great news about the heartbeat!

Jess - how wonderful to read your news!  So great that the girls were home for Xmas!  Magical!  I know that it must be hard work, but you must be loving every minute!  

Wobs - am so sorry.  There I was asking about your class, when all along you had much more important stuff going on.  I'm sorry about your news, and I wish you all the luck with making a decision of what to do next.  It is very difficult, but am sure that the follow up will help, and you and DH will support each other in making your decision.  If you need to talk anything through we are all here for you, and you're more than welcome to PM me.  

Amily - how are you getting on?  

Hello to everyone I've not done personals to


----------



## beadyeyes

Hi,

Yes, you're right... not long for me - four working days! 

I was so upset yesterday. Thursday is my day off and yesterday was a training day but instead of me going to the LA training I went into school to sort my stuff out.  From after half term, so a week before I leave, we're all moving rooms as the new teacher is starting to take most of my classes from half term as a sort of transition.  So I do have to teach in a new room for my last week but hey ho... Anyway, I'd asked the supply who's moving into my room not to move any of my personal things and that I would be moving them on Friday (yesterday).  I said he could move tables/chairs/the desk etc. like he was planning to (he even moved the whiteboard and covered up my display but nevermind.  

So I went in yesterday to an empty school while the rest were training and found he had moved all my stuff. He had heaped it up in a huge pile on the top shelf of an 8ft cupboard. I had to get the caretaker to take it down.  In that pile were things from the lower shelves: GCSE coursework; trip money (locked in the cupboard for which the supply doesn't have a key); the dept camera; my threshold evidence etc. As well as all that, the pile contained the exercise books that I was in the middle of marking (i.e. one was left open on my desk), all the references/personal statements I was writing for my Year 11 form group, photos of them that I am taking with me (they're my first ever tutor group) and all my personal belongings/thank you cards etc. Just thrown in a big heap, on a dusty shelf, in no order.  I am lucky I found everything. It took me three hours to sort through it all and consequently all the work I was meant to do in that time has now come home with me.  I was so upset that I did it through tears. I also still have to take my register for the form in there. I'm so upset about it all and have emailed the HOD.  So I'm going to spend the whole half term working now, it seems, just when I was hoping to wind down gradually before leaving.  I have so much to do I don't know where to start!

Anyway, that's my news! Apart from that, everything else is hunky dory! 

Lots of love everyone - happy half term! xxx


----------



## marie123

Beady thats awful, how bloody inconsiderate!! I hope you get some sort of apology just what you don't need at this time in your pregnancy.  I hope everything else is going well and that you are looking forward to meeting your little bundle very soon  

Aubergine, thanks for your reply goodluck for you last cycle  .

Kernow, thanks  i have nearly survived the 2ww just a few days now, have no clue what outcome it will be! still trying to be hopeful but had lots of af type pains. 

hello everyone else have a happy half term


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Happy half term everyone!!

Beady - hope you get it sorted out quickly!!! What a nightmare...

Hi Aubergine - keeping everything crossed for you for this one.  Thanks for your message.  We're doing ok actually I think...Just plodding on through life.  Had a nice return to school - kids seemed (!) pleased to see me.  Now i am just thinking -ahhhhh SATs - what do i need to get them to do etc!!! Sure it'll all become clear.  

Marie   

Hi everyone else.  Best get cracking with the pile of work - don't want to be working all week!!
Wobs


----------



## marie123

Hi just a quick one from me the iui didnt work. af got me today :-( 
hope u are all enjoying your break and thanks for all your positive thoughts .


----------



## wobs

Sorry Marie


----------



## aubergine07

beady - what an insensitive supply!  Try to leave the anger behind, after all, you really will be free of it all very soon.

Marie - so sorry to hear that  

Wobs - glad to hear the plodding is going well!


----------



## charlotte80

Hello ladies, am glad its half term.
It feels a little weird not to be having anything IVF based this half term. Last February half term I was on my second 2WW, where does time go?

Marie – sorry to hear your IUI was unsuccessful  

Kernow – Hope all is well with you and you are having a restful half term

Aubergine – good to hear hat you are getting back on the rollercoaster! I agree its been a busy half term despite being short. 

Beadyeyes – how awful for you. I hope you complained and somebody does something about it.   Not long to go for you know, how exciting!

Wobs – hope you are doing ok. How have you coped with your cycles and working in school? I am gearing up to go for cycle number 4 and am not sure how to cope with it and work at the same time. I’m beginning to feel guilty about asking for time off for appointments etc.

Katiedoll – Hope you are having a restful half term.

Faithope – fingers crossed four your FET.  

Amily – how are you? Hope you are getting lots of support after your baby’s diagnosis. 

Jes4 – great news your girls made it home for Christmas.  

Hello to everyone else. Hope you all have a good half term.

Charlotte x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Happy half term to you all too!

Sorry to read you post Marie  

I should be clearing out our kitchen ready for some work to begin tomorrow but at the moment I just can't be bothered to start!

Katie x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Still plodding through work - why is there soooo much!  But hopefully nearly there now.  

Charlotte re: time off....I basically fitted all of them around the hols.  Apart from this last one - my GP signed me off.  Felt v v guilty but was the least stressed I had ever been.  

Enjoy the hols everyone
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies, 

Don't have time to catch up tonight but wanted to say hi and that tomorrow is scan day at 8am, to see if my lining is 8mm +     and ready to thaw my embies    they make it     also going to my GP on friday to get signed off for 2 weeks   feel bad but HAVE to look after myself, mentally as well as physically.

Be back tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx   to you all xxx


----------



## charlotte80

Good luck tomorrow Faithope  

Wobs - well done on getting the work done, I haven't started yet must start tackling it tomorrow. There is always so much to do and can't believe the week is going so fast. 

Hope everyone else is well

X


----------



## Amily

Very sorry to hear that, Marie.   

Hope all went very well, Faithope. Good plan to get signed off, especially with your stressful job.

Yes, plodding through work too, Wobs. Still have lots to do. Rats!


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

Thanks for the good lucks ladies-I have a 11m lining which is Triple stripe     So happy with that   Have to wait for a phonecall tomorrow to let me know to stop sniffing and start   bullets....then thaw time   this is the bit that scares the freaking pants out of me.....

Big hello to all xxxxx


----------



## Amily

That's great news, Faithope! Well done, girl!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Great news Faithope!! I have a good feeling about this time for you   

Charlotte - all I will say is put yourself first...school will cope xx

Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

*Katie* Ah bless you-i really hope this is THE one     how are you doing? xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to say I'm really sorry Marie.  Hope you and your OH are looking after each other and you're planning your next step. x
Faithope - great news and the best of luck with it all.

xx


----------



## marie123

hi thankyou all so much for your messages, I have another two tries left so am planning on being very relaxed and taking this next one in my stride (well thats the plan before being hormone crazy lol).

Faithope fantastic news on your lining, goodluck  

I hope that you have all had relaxing times off and not worked through it all.  How long til the next break lol 

babydust to you all


----------



## Katiedolldoll

marie - for me it will be 6 weeks until Easter - already counting!!


----------



## Faithope

*marie* Thank you for the good luck hun, means alot  Glad you are thinking of the next TX  and I have a much more relaxed attitude this time and eating and drinking what I want but being sensible.

*Katiedolldoll*  I like your way of thinking 

Well I have been to my GP and as soon as I told her how poorly I had been, she reached for her 'sick note' pad  I explained that I was in the middle of TX and that I am so tired, she said that it was ok, that she really hoped that I wouldn't have to go through this yet again  I feel incredibley guilty letting work down, well my class teacher and TA mainly because we share all the hard work our class brings, but I also know that I need to look after me, mentally this is killing me  to go through all the medication, the side effects, the scans, phonecalls, and possibly my embies not making it  Unless they have been through this, no-one can understand what DH and I are dealing with. Yes it is a life choice to have IVF/ICSI/FET but I didn't choose to be infertile, that is a medical condition.

Anyway so had to let my thoughts out


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Faithope - glad your GP has signed you off.  You sound like you need it.    I totally agree - just try (!!!) not to feel guilty (you have no reason to) and just relax.   that this is your time

Marie glad you have 2 more tries left and you are trying to be relaxed about it.  If you can keep like that it will really help I am sure.

AFM have had a very work orientated half term, but have had a few days out too.  I had soooo much to catch up on having had such a long time off!!! Oh dear.... Anyway all good here.  Still no decisions about what we are doing treatment-wise but am generally feeling ok.

Enjoy the last 2 days.  AFM it's bathroom cleaning.  I am not a domestic goddess when it comes to cleaning!    It tends to get ignored a bit....so best get on with it I think!!!

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## beadyeyes

Big hugs faithhope. It sounds like it's needed. You're right to put yourself first. I remember someone at my work moaning as it was my 'choice' to have treatment.... Really angered me!

Marie, so sorry. xxx

Hi everyone else, hope you're all bearing up ok xxx


End of half term! So of course I'm about to attack the pile of work  I finish on Friday but I have soooo much to do before then! xx


----------



## charlotte80

Half term over   6 weeks till Easter hols  

Enjoy your last week beadyeyes. 

Hope everyone has a good day tomorrow.

C x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

5 weeks 4 days to go until Easter!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Woo hoo!  That also means 5 weeks 4 days until maternity leave for me!  Hope everyone's first day back at work wasn't too stressful. x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all well.

Faithope I hope that you are feeling more relaxed now that you are signed off, I totally agree with you it is a medical condition, thinking of you. 

Wobs I hope that you have caught up with work and enjoying your sparkly bathroom 

Beadyeyes 4 days and counting 

Kernow its creeping up for you too hope it flies by 

Charlotte and Katie keep those countdowns to half term going .

Just a little anecdote to make you all smile, teaching *igh* today in phonics, little boy writes sh*igh*t (totally innocently!) - I wouldn't mind but I have taught *ite*!!!


----------



## Faithope

*marie*  I love it, I love phonics with our 5 yr olds  I am feeling much more relaxed although dreading thursday 

Hope everyones first day back was ok xxxx


----------



## wobs

Marie love the phonics story!!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Brilliant Marie!  My Mum works with 4 yr olds and one told her that it was 'p%^sing it down' outside.  She had absolutely no idea why my Mum was wetting herself laughing!  Must make a note to watch my language in front of my LO! x


----------



## Bribby

Love the phonics story! Something my little 6 year olds would do!


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies,

Well tomorrow is THE day-I am so frightened   Not of the ET but of what can happen before   Please pray that my embies make the thaw   

Hope everyone is ok and I didn't realise that this area can't be seen by the public, it's just for us FF'ers, unlike the rest of the board   feel much better knowing I can air my thoughts about work without worrying who might see (not that anyone knows I am an FF'er except my DH   )

xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

I didn't know that FH! Feel a bit better about my rants about school!

Good luck for tomorrow - thaw embabies thaw!!!!!

I have taught my last lesson  still in on Friday but not teaching


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope, good luck today!    

Beady - so jealous that you're nearly leaving work! I'm counting down but still have 71 days to go  

I'm not at school today as I have my 20 week scan at 11am then a glucose blood test this afternoon. So nervous about the scan but hope to post some positive news later.

Katie Xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Best of  luck to Katie and Faithope today.  Hope we are getting some lovely news on here this afternoon. x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone

The scan went well today, everything as it should be and lots of photos   Had to have a blood glucose test this afternoon as my glucose levels were too high last week. Hopefully that's settled down this week, will find out on Tuesday.

Faithope, hope it all went well today?

Katie xx


----------



## Faithope

I'm PUPO    with 2 blasts  So one is 100%, the other 80% but coming around, thats what the embryologist said, said my womb lining was excellant ans she gave me 10/10 for my full bladder 

I and DH are feeling much more positive now- this time we got to see both white dots on the screen, then she showed us again after she took everything out and we could still see them  OTD is 5th March 

*katie* thats great news xxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Fab news Katie and faith!!
Just been making my year 11 form's leaving video/photo montage. Crying lots!! Haha


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Congratulations on being PUPO Faithope!!!      brilliant news, fingers crossed for the 2ww xxx


----------



## marie123

Hi all, Glad my phonics story made some of you smile  .

Faithope thats Fantastic news, 
Katiedoll glad your scan was good and that you have lots of piccies.
Beady not long until you're a lady of leisure!
 Kernow, Bribby, Wobs and Charlotte (and anyone I've forgotten)


I also didn't realise that this is private, I may start doing alot more ranting now I know that!!!! 

with my iui the nurse has said she is determined to get me pregnant this month (I hope she is right) so I have been pushed back for the basting day so that I can have another two lots of injections (DH is gonna love my emotions  ) .  I think I must be pretty hormonal already DH and i played scrabble yesterday and I found myself sulking when I was losing (oh dear!!  ) So it looks like basting will be on Monday.

babydust to all


----------



## Faithope

I found the info about this being private here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=268028.0  as we are in the chit chat area, which i didn't know 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies xxx


----------



## Amily

Great news, faithope!
That's great news too, Katiedolldoll.

Am 33 wks today and my last exercise class is on Saturday. Am glad as it feels like I am teaching classes whilst carrying heavy shopping! Still got to the end of term for school....hey ho.

Hello to everyone.


----------



## marie123

Amily 33 weeks - wow not long now


----------



## Amily

I know. Still can't quite believe it....
Good luck for your IUI!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Katie - fab news on your scan.  Best of luck for the glucose tests.
Faithope - congrats on being PUPO!  Best of luck for the 2ww. 
Marie - your nurse sounds lovely. Best of basting luck on Monday!
Beady - you're on maternity leave - yay! Enjoy it hon!
Amily - 33 weeks - wow!  I am also working until the end of term (am 30 weeks today) and it can't come quickly enough!

Love to everyone else and hope you have some lovely things planned for this weekend.

Lou x


----------



## marie123

Thanks for the goodluck messages, basting will be tuesday now although i am concerned as  I have (tmi warning)  stretchy  fertile cm today!

hope everyone is ok, 

I feel so embarrased / guilty I went to see my friends newborn (1 week) ivf baby and much longed for - I am so pleased for her (genuinely) but couldn't stop myself crying when she asked how I was doing, i feel so stupid now.  I've heard on the grape vine that ivf funding has gone in our hospital the annoying thing is if I hadn't needed my rubella we would already be on the waiting list (they insisted I had it,  some how missed it when i was younger) DH adament he will never pay for treatment and that it is a sign we should stop after my next iui - gutted - I know the journeys not over yet but i've lost my pma. 
To top it all off a colleague came off the pill November and is 9 weeks pregnant, so she will not be going on the school trip to the farm, If this treatment works I will find out on the day of the trip but there is no opportunity for me not to go, I'm probably being overly reactive but I just don't think thats fair I do understand that they need me to go but somethings are just more important to me, am I selfish? 
  Sorry for the me post but it helps get it off my chest (sorry!!)


----------



## aubergine07

Marie -   its so hard in our position isn't it.  Can you talk to your head about not going - they could maybe get other staff to go?  I don't know how your head is, and how things work at your school?  Do they even know?

Amily - wow 33weeks! And you've been teaching exercise classes?!?  How?!  

Faithope - congrats againon being PUPO

Beady eyes - maternity leave - yay!!!

Katiedoll - great news about  your scan

Hello everyone else.


----------



## Chops5

Hi all.

I'm due to start FET soon. Having problems with work re time off/confidentiality....will prob have to seek union advice. As if this isn't hard enough already!

I could really do with pm'ing anyone who is the know about time off for tx. x


----------



## Amily

Hi Chops. Sorry you're having problems. I basically did not tell my school so am nit the best person to advise but I hope someone else can advise you.

Hi Lou - we are close together! Yep, can't wait till end of term...

Hi Aubergine. Exercise has been fine really and it has been good for me but getting a bit much now. Could have gone on longer with my gentle classes but need to be sensible and not push myself for no reason at all! Will miss my ladies though!

Marie - you have nothing at all to feel guilty for and I am sure that your friend understood all too well. Lots of luck for tomorrow.    Farm is a tricky one. If you get a BFP (hope you do!)  just say s*d it and be 'sick' that day!! Or wear gloves....


----------



## Bribby

Hi chops, 

I don't know the official standing on time off etc but i have always been to my own GP who has always signed me off for the time needed. I have always taken 2 weeks to cover scans etc and first few days after transfer.  Luckily my school has been o.k about it but if you get signed off their is not much they can do. The first time staff just knew that I was ill but on my 2nd tx i ended up being off for 7 weeks as developed OHSS and hospitalised. The head did say she was finding it difficult to explain my absence and asked if she could tell people which annoyed me greatly but actually people did find out and it has certainly lifted a huge load off my shoulders. People know I have fertility problems, they don't talk or ask me anything about it (on my request) and when i have time off they are supportive in covering my workload without making a big deal about it. Just wanted to share that as I know how difficult it is to feel tied between being at work and actually putting yourself first. Hope it all works out for you!

Bribby x


----------



## marie123

Thanks for your replies  I am feeling much more positive and level headed now!! My head does know all about the treatment and that I could potentially be pregnatnt, but I guess I can't expect them to plan for the what if especially as my test day isn't until the actual day, I do understand that my class comes first but its still hard, i would feel too guilty for a sick day so i guess gloves it is lol.  

Chops we have an actual fertility treatment policy at our school based on the one from county, have you tried their website? ours clearly outlines what the teacher involved is entitled to, and what is expected of them in terms of notice.  I hope that you get something sorted soon.


----------



## wobs

Hi everyone
Crazy busy at work!
Chops - I would speak to your union just for some idea on their policies...My GP signed me off for our last treatment but I have never asked before.  Would be worth speaking to if you have a sympathetic gp.
off to eat/sleep!
Wobs
ps very interesting re: it being private - I have always been sooooo careful about what i have put!!!  Maybe not now!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Chops - my school wrote a fertility policy as DH and I work at the same school so both needed time off. I can email it to you tomorrow if you like? I'm with NASUWT and their advice was that the school would not be obliged to pay us for time off for appointments and treatment as although infertility is a recognised medical condition, undergoing treatment is elective. You can be signed off by your GP if you're ill as a consequence though xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Chops - I had to go through my union at first as the finance officer was being sniffy about it all as she had no understanding of the process of IVF. However, I then went to see my head and it turned out she was very empathetic (having tried for years to conceive her child) and allowed me time off paid.  I do think it's down to the school, but if you are with the NUT, there is a definite clause in there about fertility treatment.  I'm with the NASUWT and it's a bit vague, so depends on your LEA. 

Marie - how did your basting go today?

Faithope - how are you holding up?

Love to everyone else.

Lou x


----------



## Chops5

I have a right to confidentiality though don't I?!


----------



## Chops5

Thanks all. Those who had time off did you write a letter to head? X


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow Lou*  I am doing ok thanks  I feel stress-free (for the first time in ages) I have AF type thing going on in womb area right now. I am 5dp5dt, I have sore boobs that started yesterday, weird, scary dreams  BUT I am not feeling the urge to test at all, whereas last TX I was testing from this point of the 2ww, want to stay in PUPO for as long as possible  How are you doing? xxx

How is everyone doing? xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Chops - You do have a right to confidentiality, it just depends who your school want you to notify to allow you to have the leave.  For example, I had to let the Finance officer and the Cover supervisor know, as well as my head of faculty.  However, if you were to get a note from your doctor, you wouldn't need to tell anyone, you just may have a note on your file that says you were off for 'stress' or something that the LEA can see - I had that after my BFN and had to fight to get it removed.  I didn't have to write a letter to my Head, I arranged a meeting.

Faithope - not long to go now.  I love your attitude and I am praying that it pays off for you.  I'm good thanks.  Very stressful at work at the moment, but am on the maternity leave countdown - 23 days!! x


----------



## beadyeyes

Each LA, as far as I know, should have a policy for its workers. Ours was 2 days paid and the rest to be taken as holiday/flexi!! Which, clearly, is impossible for teachers. So our head allowed me five days paid, taken in blocks of time like an hour here or there if needed (ie bloods I only needed period one covering) and my husband (at same school) 2 days. He wasn't going to even get that cos the head didn't realise that he too is classed as a separate employee and is therefore entitled to the two days as an individual. Head also said he would do this for each subsequent cycle of the three the nhs would pay for, which was really generous.

I arranged a meeting about a month before treatment and showed them a run down of a schedule that someone posted on here from my hospital, but telling them it could change depending on stuff. Head wanted detail/mapped out against timetable etc. But I told him it was impossible at that stage - EC was delayed by a week in the end. It was really embarrassing for him cos he kept asking questions like "why does DH need to be there?" (So that he can produce a fresh sample! Was my answer!!) and "when will all this start?" "on my next period!" haha his face was a picture!!

In the end I had time off for bloods and scans then a day for EC with DH, then the next day recovery, then ET the day after. I stayed off that week with a sicknote in the end. A week after ET I went back for two days then was hospitalised with ohss and so had two more weeks off - it would've been longer but the summer hols started. I'm very grateful to my school - I sent them a thank you card when I left!


----------



## Bribby

Chops - I just set up a meeting with head teacher and went through plan. It is important to stress that the plan can change depending on how you respond to medication etc. At first just the head and deputy head knew and the doctor put 'undergoing investigations' on my doctors note so that people did not find out. He has always asked me what I would like him to put on the doctors note.

Reading some posts I have been really lucky with time off. On my first cycle I had 3 weeks off, fully paid. 2nd cycle I intended to have 3 weeks but ended up in hospital with OHSS and was off for about 6 weeks. Was paid fully. And this cycle I self certified for a week and the doctor has signed me off for 2 weeks. Work have been very supportive and appreciate that i give 100% when I am their but for 3 weeks of the year i need to put my self first. It has helped having female bosses I suppose!

I suppose it really does depend on the place you work. Hope you feel comfortable with whatever you decide to do x


----------



## beadyeyes

So much for the thank you card! I sent a card to SLT thanking them for all their support and understanding in our journey and how it may not have been as successful if they hadn't have been so supportive. Well ofsted were in yesterday and Tuesday and head teacher read out the card to the full staff at briefing (so about 150 people!) and has put it on the staff notice board. It was a card addressed to the senior leadership team and somehow it's been made to be to all staff (it even says on briefing notes that beady has sent a card to all staff!). It practically spells out that we had fertility treatment as it goes on about the last 12 months of our journey ... To make matters worse my DH also works at the school and so is obviously still there. It was clearly done because ofsted were in. There's nothing I can do about it either.


Now you'd think I wouldn't need to post about work now I'm on maternity but unbelievably work has been sent home via my husband (another disadvantage to working at the same place!) for me to to. It's a set of progress check type reports. I know they legally can't ask me to do them. AND they interrupted my husband's teaching during a day when ofsted were there (so when the door went he'd have presumed ofsted!) to explain and give it to him. 

I'd say no outright but the person who asked is my friend and we're all supposed to be going out for a meal next week and I don't want it to be awkward. What would you do? Say? I have already shut down my work email and asked for any contact to be through me, not DH...


----------



## Bribby

Beady, That is awful. I would have been so cross if my thankyou card had been read out to the whole staff. How dare they!! 

Also I think it is a bit of a cheek sending work home.

I don't know what I would do to be honest, difficult when you are friends with people. You do need to somehow say something as they will think you are happy to do it and give you even more!

Hope you get it sorted

Bribby x


----------



## Amily

That is totally out of order, beadyeyes. Card situation is bad and work being given to you is against the law. You should only be doing stuff like that on paid KIT days if you choose to do so. I would politely refuse as you are on maternity leave. If you are willing to do a KIT (keeping in touch) day to do the reports, then request that before you do anything.


----------



## Chops5

Sorted work out. One week paid. Feel relieved.

Beady...your work are bang out of order.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Beady - my advice would be not to do the work but to post it back to the Headteacher (so you don't have to pass it on through DH) with a note saying you are on maternity leave and am therefore not doing school work. DH and I work at the same school too and he said he would have given the work back and said I am not working for the next 12 months. Good luck with this one xx


----------



## marie123

Katie how was your scan , (you might have already said and i might have missed it ) hope all was good? x
beady that is so wrong! as for the work if it was for a friend I would probably do it depending on how time consuming it would be but then make it clear that I woud not be doing anything else (apart from kit) for 12 months.  Enjoy your maternity x
 everyone else - good luck wherever you are in your cycles.  I am on 2ww and feeling nothing but trying to stay positive.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi Marie - the scan went well thanks but I am still not feeling any movements and should be by now or any time soon. I think it may finally seem real when I feel the baby. Good luck for the next couple of weeks, it's such a horrid wait isn't it. Sending lots of positive vibes     
Katie xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Beady - that is AWFUL!  I can't believe they read your card out.  Me and DH also work at the same school and, although we're very open with colleagues that we're close with about our situation, I know my DH would be mortified if our school pulled a stunt like that.  In fact, I can even see my lot doing that, so maybe I will avoid sending them a thankyou card in a few weeks time!  As for the work, I'd take Amily's advice.  I know it is hard when it's a friend that is asking you, but your maternity leave is your time, not  

Marie - I have everything crossed for you at the end of this 2ww.

Katie - I didn't feel anything until about 21/22 weeks and now she is kicking like a mule!  Did you find out what you are having or are you keeping it a surprise? 

Faithope - how are you doing?  Hope all's well and your OTD brings good news.

Love to everyone else and hope you're having a lovely weekend. x


----------



## aubergine07

Hi ladies

Beady - I can't believe your school.  I've not heard of these KIT days before, but it sounds like that what you need to sort out.  How much is the work?  Maybe if it is a friend, and its not a lot say you'll do it these once, but be clear how it would be from then on - ie not through your DH and with KIT days.  If its a lot of work though, I think you should explain politely no!

Kenrow - how are you?

Katie - any day now!

Marie - good luck on 2ww!  When is OTD?   for you

Chop - glad you sorted work out.

AFM - am on day 3 of DR.  I've been poorly, so not the best of starts to the cycle!  Went in on Thursday, but by Friday morning had lost my voice - not ideal for us teachers!  Spent quite a bit of the day snoozing!


----------



## marie123

everyone,

Katie you'll feel that magical first kick soon! let us know when you do!
Thanks for the   aubergine, Kernow and Katie otd is 13th March I don't know if you remember me saying about it being the day of the trip to the farm which I was dreading, but the trip has now been cancelled due to pregnant staff and the sheep disease so I am relieved about that.  It is a possibility that this treatment is my last as after basting my nurse informed me that the funding has gone as of the end of march but she has promised to try her best to squeeze me in if I need it and she is allowed.  FX

Aubergine hope you feel better soon fx for you


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks all!

I've politely refused to do the work. It isn't that hard for someone else to do and i put something along the lines of "as I'm now relaxing and having a well-earned rest before the baby comes I would really appreciate it if you could find someone else to do them". It was quite jovial. I also asked that the do not contact me through DH and go directly to me as it's not fair on him being go-between. I was very nice 

Not much to do about the email though but I will mention it eventually so that SLT are aware that we were upset by it. 

Thanks all. xx

Chop - glad it's sorted  weight off!!

Good lukk aubergine and Marie xxxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Glad that's pretty much sorted beadyeyes and I hope they don't bother you with any other work x

Marie - glad the farm trip is cancelled, one less thing to think about so all of your energy can be focused on that positive outcome x

Aubergine - hope your symptoms don't last too long and your body adjusts to DR soon. It can be such a tough stage   x

Kernowlou - we're not finding out what we're having although I do get tempted to find out from time to time especially as I am beginning to look at nursery colours, clothes etc! x

Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Email = card!!


----------



## Amily

Good for you, beadyeyes. My post is not being covered next term and I am coming in to do some KIT days (these need to be agreed in advance and you get paid extra day or half day at your usual rate) because my sixth formers have exams and I don't feel I really have any choice. It really annoys me as I would like some time away from it all and it seems rather unfair. That will be after our baby is born. At the moment I am doing an extra evening class once a week for same pupils so we are on schedule with the syllabus. I could have not done this but at least they are paying me extra. What I won't be doing (though they have suggested it) is set them work whilst I am away as well. That will mean marking in my maternity leave and I am not doing that. Feel I am doing quite enough.

Hope you feel better soon, aubergine.  

Glad that trip was cancelled, marie.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Beady - can't believe re: reading out your card!!!   

Hi everyone else... Nice to read all your news.

Work for me is absolutely crazy at the moment.  Work far too many hours.   
Been practically working all weekend - it's sooooo wrong!!! grrrrrrrrr

Off for a break before I go to sleep and start it all again tomorrow

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hello  

OTD Tomorrow


----------



## Kernow Lou

Just a quick one to wish Faithope the best of luck for tomorrow. x


----------



## charlotte80

Faithope -   you get good news tomorrow. xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Good luck faithhope xxx

Amily that's really not on IMO  xxx


----------



## Amily

Thanks beadyeyes.

G O O D  L U C K faithope!


----------



## Faithope

xxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Sue


----------



## Faithope

thank you, I can't believe it!!!


----------



## jes4

YAY Faithope! Congratulations


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congratulations Faithope - fantastic news!  Gotta love FET! x

Jes - lovely to see you one here - how are the girls? x


----------



## Faithope

*jes*  thank you hun  how are those lovely babies of yours?

*kernow Lou*  thanks I love FET too 

Scan is on 20th March, will be taking each day as it comes as I know too well that this is just the start of an emotional rollercoaster 

xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Fantastic news!! I am so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## marie123

Faithope thats amazing news!   big big congrats to you x 
 everyone else, I am a week into 2ww and ..... nothing.... except pain behind my tummy button  .  Parents evening tonight so gonna head for bath and bed soon all talked out lol!


----------



## Amily

Hurray, faithope! Many congrats!! That is excellent news!!
Hurray for FET!!


----------



## Faithope

for FET   Love it!!! xxxx


----------



## beadyeyes

Ok so work colleague has ** messaged me about doing those damn progress checks!! She can't find my folder that I left with data and other colleague who shares the class only sees them once a fortnight so has no data. She says the deadline is Thursday.

Seriously?! A ** message? She has my email! Asking me to do work when I said (very nicely) no?! Her tone isn't at all friendly like mine was. What would you do?! I'm thinking of not replying. I'm almost 38 weeks and on mat leave feeling quite crap FFS. 

Sorry for the doom gloom!!


Yay again faithhope  wooooo!!


----------



## Bub

I haven't posted for a long long time but do read occasionally to see how you are all doing.

Beadyeyes, your post compelled me to write. This is absolutely outrageous and should be nipped in the bud right now. I am annoyed for you. I would be inclined to ignore the message but of course, this person has used ** to make sure you reply (as presumably you'll be using ** for it's actual purpose - to keep up with friends!!). My advice would be to wait a day or two before replying. This will give you time to calm down and decide a suitable response. Don't write anything in anger. Keep your response brief and to the point. E.g Thanks for message. Ordinarily, I would help, even though I'm on mat leave but unfortunately I am not well enough. Please could you send any future emails to work email, which I'll pick up at the end of my leave. 

You must be assertive and not worry how you are perceived. You and baby are what's important and they should not be causing you any stress. Clearly, the school and this person doesn't mind how she is coming across to you if, as you say, her tone was a little curt. Give it back to them firmly but politely and they'll get the message! 

Grrrr!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Beadyeyes, I am not a teacher so can´t really relate to your particular circumstances but just wanted to send you a huge cyberhug.  You are so close to your due date, for them to put pressure on you to work makes my blood boil.  I know how I felt during the last couple of weeks and there is no way I would have done any work!  

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Beadyeyes they have absolutely no right to do that. I was so cross on your behalf I spoke to my HR manager at work! Advice is not to reply and set an automatic message on your work email which says 'I am on maternity leave until X/X/XX. Please contact XXX in my absence.' You could also email your headteacher (and HR manager if there is one) to ask them to remind staff you are on maternity leave and therefore are not to be disturbed. Good luck xxx

OMG OMG OMG Faithope!!!!!!!                            SOOOOOOO excited for you!!!!!

AFM - replacement Head of House has been appointed for when I leave in June and I think he will be really good. He is really keen to shadow me between now and then too which is great. Advert for my teaching is going in the TES on Friday; if anyone knows a good A level Business Studies teacher who fancies a year in a lovely Somerset school tell them to look out the for ad!

Katie xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Thanks girls   I know your advice is right!

This is where it gets complicated - she is my best friend's mum as well as my HOD, hence why she ** me! Having said that she can't see any of my ** stuff cos I don't allow work people to see my wall/photos, just basic info. I shut down my work email and asked her to email my home email, which she hasn't. She also ** messaged me in work time!

Part of me feels like it's my fault as I did say I would do the checks before I left (entering levels into SIMs) and I did all my others but forgot about this group. If it was anyone else I'd have already replied and copied in senior leaders but it's the fact that it's my friend's mum  who I actually am quite close to - or was!


----------



## marie123

Beady its so unfair to put you in such an awkward position.  Make sure you do whats right for you.  If it were me i'd be tempted not to post anything on ** til saturday at which point you can reply saying you only just got the message ill / comp down / whatever.  I really hope you get something sorted.  Take care hun, not long now  

Katie doe shadowing mean handing over more and more of your work each week? 

 everyone else  ^hugme


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Marie - he will meet with me fortnightly initially but hopefully take on more bits and pieces as my leaving date gets closer. As well as being a Head of House I am also the transition coordinator for school so have to arrange everything for our new intake which he will then continue after I leave. It makes sense for him to do bits as he goes so he knows what to do next year! I am very lucky that he is very conscientious and keen!

xx


----------



## beadyeyes

It's all sorted! I emailed her, rather shortly, and said how it is. She was very apologetic and it's all sorted. I now think that she didn't realise how she was coming across. Glad it's sorted though


----------



## Faithope

Chemical pregnancy, devastated


----------



## marie123

Faithope I am so sorry


----------



## butterfeena

So sorry faithope. Really truly.


----------



## Bribby

oh faithhope I am so sorry to hear your news      

AFM - I am  now PUPO!  2 blastocysts (5 day) put back today. My OTD is also Mothers day! not sure i'm looking forward to that!


Bribby x


----------



## beadyeyes

Oh no  I'm so so sorry  life is so unfair  xxxxxxx


----------



## shelleysugar

So sorry Faithhope, sending you lots of    
Look after yourself.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Amily

Faithope
I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh Faithope I am so, so sorry.  Thinking of you x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope, I am so sorry to read your news. Hope you are managing to bear up ok? Lots of love xx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you  

I am in such a dark place right now. To have a clear BFP one day, for it to be gone the next.. I still haven't had any bleeding, came off my meds on friday, boobs are still sore, talk about torturing me  

I have no idea where to go next with TX, DH is adament no more as 'it doesn't work'.....I want to keep going enough though this is really hurting.

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

You aren't really in a place at the moment to make any sort of decision, Faithope.  Just take time out and grieve, wait until you are both emotionally ready to have a discussion about it.  That time isn't now, now you just need to heal. 

Sending you lots of love and hugs

Sue


----------



## wobs

Faithope     so sorry to read your news.
As Sue says don't rush into any decisions now.  Take time to grieve and heal. Having just recently had a chemical I know where you are coming from.  It was our 7th treatment - and it doesn't make it any easier to stop.  In a way it seems like a near miss.  For us a BFN would have been easier as we would then have stopped.  Now we just don't know.  Your DH probably doesn't want to see you hurt anymore.     take care.  It'll all work out in the end
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Faithope, I agree with the others, take your time. Although it often feels as if time is running out, you need to give yourself a while to get your head straight before thinking about trying again or deciding to stop. Katie xxx


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies, Today has been awful-I started cramping and passed the sac   DH is very adament no more. I am so all over the place that I am going to the GP on thursday, i am traumtised by seeing what i saw on my pad this afternoon


----------



## Amily

So sorry, Faithope. That must have been awful for you. Good idea to see your GP.  Thinking of you.


----------



## marie123

Faithope that must have been awful, I have had a few chemical pregnancies.  DH probably can't bear to see you this upset and just wants to protect you from all the hurt, it must be so hard for them to stand by and see us this upset, my DH has said no ivf because he has seen how upset I get but they forget that we are strong and determined to keep going no matter what.  Take the time you need and I hope that your GP can help you and DH.  Thinking of you


----------



## wobs

Faithope - hope your appointment with your GP is helpful.  take care   

Wobs


----------



## marie123

This is a quiet thread at the moment anyone would think its the end of term lol! 
8 more sleeps and counting! 

faithope i hope you got on ok at the gp! x

babydust to all


----------



## Faithope

Hey *marie*

I got signed off for 2 weeks so I go back after Easter. I asked for level 1 tests to be done and she said I should ask at the clinic first and see how I get on, if they say no then I am to go back to her  We have our followup on tuesday at 3.30pm.

How are you doing? xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## beadyeyes

Hello,  

Baby news following - look away now if struggling!




Stanley Peter was born at 10:04pm on Tuesday 20/03 weighing 6lb 110z! He's perfect! Spitting image of his daddy!


----------



## Wraakgodin

Oooooh, congratulations, Beadyeyes!!  I hope you and Stanley are both doing well.

Sue


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Lovely news Beadyeyes! Hope the labour wasn't too bad and you're all doing well xxx


----------



## Faithope

Beadyeyes


----------



## wobs

Beady Eyes - congrats!!!! 

Wobs


----------



## marie123

Beadyeyes that's fantastic big congrats to you and hope that you enjoy being a family  . 

Faithope, I am glad you managed to get yourself signed off, and with the hols too that gives you a nice long time to do what you need to.  Have they agreed to give you level 1 tests? Goodluck for your next appointment keep me posted. 

AFM great news today I have 4 good eggs (14,13,13,12 mm) and 2 eggs that are  9mm from my iui stimming. The most I have ever got is 3 medium sized, I have two more injections and then treatment next wednesday so feeling quite hopeful    . 

hello everyone else 7 sleeps ...


----------



## shelleysugar

congratulations Beadyeyes.

Only 5 school days left before Easter - yeh!

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congratulations Beady! A beautiful name for a beautiful boy.

Faithope - glad that you have got signed off.  It's amazing what a few days away from it all can do and I really hope it helps you.

Fab news on the egg front Marie.  Have everything crossed for you.

Can't wait until next Friday.  Not only is it Easter, it's also my maternity leave! 

Thinking of you all and hope you are all as well as can be xx


----------



## Amily

That's great news, marie.
Glad to hear that you have been signed off, faithope. Get lots of rest and have some quiet time. I had the L1 and other immune tests and treatment, so if you want any help, just let me know. 

That's lovely news, beadyeyes! He is a handsome little boy!


----------



## aubergine07

Beadyeyes - congratulations! Stanley looks lovely, you must be very proud, & hopefully not too tired!

Marie - follies sound good!


----------



## Bribby

Congratulations beadyeyes. Stanley is gorgeous!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

And so the final week of term countdown begins. 5 days to go!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Thank the lord as I am spending this beautiful day marking assessments.  It's not right! x


----------



## Faithope

Hope the last week of term goes ok for all of you that are working it 

*Amily* Would you be so kind as to help with the immunes/level 1 tests by explaining how I should ask for them and what to ask for? I am really scared about tuesday 

Trying my hardest to be cheerful infront of my family and carrying on as normal but inside my heart is breaking, I have lost 2 pregnancies in 2 years, I am so  all I want is DH's baby, is it too much to ask??

Big hello to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Absolutely, faithope. I will look up the information and PM you later tonight.   So sorry for your loss.


----------



## marie123

It's the HOLIDAYS!!! enjoy everyone


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Yipee!!!!!!! Holiday time!!!!!!!


----------



## aubergine07

It certainly is!

Mine started yesterday with EC.  Got 18 eggs, and found out this morning that 13 fertilised.  We wait to see if ET is Sunday, or whether any go to blast.  No idea what to expect, as first cycle no good quality embies, and 2nd got 1 to blast.  What will be will be!

Happy Easter!

Watched a bit of Loose Women today (ahem   )  And they were saying there is a school that is now open 51 weeks of the year, and teachers and children can book their holidays when they want, like an office.  Not sure I liked the sound of that!


----------



## Amily

Hi everyone
Happy Holidays!!  
I am going into hospital on Sunday night to start induction (sounds business-like!) so wish me luck! Can't quite believe I will come out again with a son..... Rather nervous.....
That's great news, aubergine. 13 fertilised is fab. Lots of luck for Sunday or afterwards. Mine didn't make it to blasts the last time but it still worked so don't worry either way. Best of luck! Loose Women....guilty pleasure!
Hope you're doing Ok, faithope. Thinking of you


----------



## Kernow Lou

Wow Amily! Best of luck and can't wait hear all about your gorgeous son. 

Aubergine -fab numbers - everything crossed for you.

Everyone else -happy holidays! Xx


----------



## marie123

Amily how exciting I will be thinking of you and awaiting your happy news  
Aubergine 13 fertilised sounds promising fx for you keep us posted   oh and a school open 51 weeks/ year no thanks I'll stick with my 13 weeks holiday lol  
Afm had my basting yesterday the main man did it (i usually ahev the nurse)  and told me that I was their last ever fertility patient at that hopital as funding has gone as of 30th March.  so fx it has worked just gotta sit out the 2ww and see at least it'll be holidays when I test there'll be tears whatever the outcome lol! 
Happy holidays!


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - just wanted to say a massive GOOD LUCK for tomorrow!!  Very exciting times!  Can't wait to hear the wonderful news early next week x


----------



## Amily

Thanks everyone...I will update you as soon as I am back home!!
Lots of luck Marie - take it easy now.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily what an exciting day for you! I can't believe how quickly it has come around, I remember when you got your BFP! Best of luck for later, look forward to hearing all about it xx

Aubergine, good luck for ET whether it is today or in a few days time; like Amily, I didn't get any to blasts in cycle 2 or 3 but it worked on the third time after a day 3 transfer and I'm nearly 25 weeks now! 

Fingers crossed for you too Marie xx Ps where is this hideous school that works 51 weeks of the year?!!

Katie xx


----------



## charlotte80

Amily - congratulations  

Why is report writing such a drag?  I am half way there but getting fed up now. Looking forward to a shopping day tomorrow.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lie ins.

Will hopefully be cycling again soon.

Charlotte x


----------



## marie123

everyone, just popping by to wish you all a happy bank holiday weekend  .

KatieI think the school is in yorkshire and is waiting to get approval, tbh I can't imagine wanting anyone else to take my class for six weeks even if it was spread out think of the pieces you would have to pick up  
Amily hope everything went well.
Charlotte enjoy your shopping hopefully it will help you chill before your next cycle.
Aubergine have you had ET yet? fx for you.
Hello Kernow and Faithope, hope you are enjoying the break.

Afm survived week 1 of 2ww mini cramping but nothing else to report so who knows? 
Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Amily

Hi all
I am a mummy! Baby Matthew arrived on Thursday am! Just out of hospital last night after going in on Sunday. Induction not fun... It was a forceps delivery after induction and I had to have a blood transfusion after being cut as  I lost a lot of blood. All well though apart from stitches causing pain. My lovely dh has been up for 6 hrs so I  could sleep, as had just 3 hrs in 2 nights.It has been a really surreal week but so lovely to have a son ! He is so cute and wonderful and his daddy is very smitten, as am I....I am typing one handed as he sleeps in my arms.Hurray!! Can't believe it is true. Even after they were working on me, it still didn't seem real till he was put on my chest.
He has had x rays but seems fine so far so we'll await results but he looks perfect!
Dreams can come true ladies. Don't give up! I can't believe it has worked and I have a lovely little son....


----------



## aubergine07

Amily - Yeah!  COngratulations to you and your DH and welcome to the world Matthew!  Your words were lovely, and I think will keep me going over the next few days!

Marie - how are you getting on?


----------



## shelleysugar

Congratulations Amily    

Shelleysugar xx


----------



## Faithope

Congrats *Amily*


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amazing news Amily - welcome to the world baby Matthew! So glad to hear the x rays look good and enjoy being a mummy! Xx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Brilliant news Amily, how exciting!!!   

I love the name Matthew, I would have it myself if I had a son but it is my brother's name so others in the family would probably feel left out!

Hope you and DH are settling into the swing of parenthood and you've managed to get at least some sleep in the last few days. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Amily

Thank you very much katie! No, not much sleep but don't care!
Thank you to you all for your good wishes and wishing you all all the    in the world. Still can't believe I have a son after so long and so much heartache and horribleness. Hoping every one of you feels this happiness.


----------



## beadyeyes

Yea!!!! Well done Amily!  lovely name (my dh's!) xx


----------



## wobs

Congratulations Amily - lovely news!   
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Sorry this is going to be a me post  

I made it to work, had a lovely morning. When i got to work, I tried to find my line manager to give her my doctors note about working half days this week. Couldn't find her so handed it to my Head teacher's PA. Explained to my class teacher that I was doing half days. So did my morning, children were shocked to see me, had lots of cuddles and even had parents saying it was lovely to see me back   My 1:1 ignored me for the first half hour, looking at me through the corner of his eyes  

I went to leave. Head popped out of his room and said 'are you on your way to see me?' I said 'no, not unless you would like to speak to me?' He said'where are you going?' so I said 'home' he said 'in that case you need to come to my office' He then proceeded to tell me that 'a doctors note' doesn't allow me to act upon it'   I explained that I had tried to find my line manager to tell her about the doctors note but couldn't find her (baring in mind I looked for 10 minutes then had to go to class to work). He then asked why I was off, what effected me not coming to work, was I going to continue trying for a baby   (at this point I start sobbing) that many ladies at my work have had miscarriages, some we know of, some we don't (and your point is??). That my class teacher worked until her due date and that I can do the same (I am not pregnant). Do I want counselling? Have I had any? He said he will allow me to have half days this week but wants me to see him or line manager each day to see if I am OK to work the whole day. Then he gave me a tissue.

I want to leave, I can't. I love the work and the children, I hate the management. I have been off for 10 weeks, I missed a whole term. After a period of sickness I am supposed to have a 'return to work interview'. No one from management came to me to see how I was, asked if there is anything they can do to make my return to work easier to deal with.



I have contacted my union to check I have done everything by the law (ie GP certificates) and they will be contacting me, I have to fill in a purple booklet.


----------



## Shoegirl10

FaithHope  I am so sorry you have had to had a cr*p  first day back
I had a missed miscarriage last week and this week have been signed off as had my ERPC on Friday and in a lot of pain with stomach cramps

My School have been good but only my LM and Head and dept know and have been nothing but nice
this is a personal thing you are going through and noone has the right the ask such difficult and personal questionsA doctors note is a doctors note and I hope your Union Rep supports you on this 

X


----------



## Faithope

*Rome* I am very sorry for your loss too hun  I have a doctors note and thought this meant he didn't have to question it? They were personnal-would he ask one of our newly wed teachers if they are having sex tonight to make a baby? No, so why is it exceptable to ask me if I am still going to try for a child? I didn't intend to take time off for this long, circumstances change and I lost my pregnancy. I needed time to recover. Just because he's a man doesn't give him the right to ask these things


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Rome - I'm so sorry to read your post, I hope you're bearing up OK?  

Faithope - what a day...you've definitely done the right thing contacting your union and despite everything that has happened today you must not feel that any of it is your fault. Do not feel guilty and make sure you put yourself first. I would also suggest you take a friend in with you (if anyone is free) when you have to see your head or line manager in the future as support and also to witness what is being said. I don't know enough about this to say for sure but it sounds very strange to hear that a doctor's not doesn't allow you to act on it. What on earth is the point of it then? 
I really hope tomorrow is a better day, lots of love


----------



## Faithope

*katiedolldoll*  thank you for replying hun, I have read up on the law about the doctors note and if it says flexable working hours or adjust my work place then he has to do it or send me home if they can't. Seriously my eyes are so puffy and sore from crying, I have never felt so low  I didn't expect to be taken to his office so had nochoice but to go in alone, if I need to speak with him about this, I will get the union rep in to be with me, if not, like you suggest, a close work friend. I am going to hold my head up high tomorrow, avoid him and do what i am there to do and do it well, as always


----------



## Amily

Dear Faithope
I am so sorry for what you are going through and the way that you have been treated. I am glad you have a union and you definitely should have had a return to work interview. Good idea to get the union rep to join you tomorrow and in future. Thinking of you.

Dear Rome, so sorry for your loss and your pain. I hope you are doing OK.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

How has it gone today Faithope? Been thinking of you xx

Amily, how are you getting on with your little man? xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi *Katie* 

I had a lovely morning at work, I found my line manager first thing and said I wanted a meeting with her. So at Lunchtime I went to see her and told her that I went home really upset after talkng with the head. I said that I know the employment law, that I am allowed to folllow my GP advice and if my employers disagree then I can take my doctors note and tske the full week off. The way he worded it was wrong and incorrect. They should have come to find me, way before me leaving to go home. She said that she should have come to chat with me yesterday. I said that i need half days just to get used to being back as its overwhelming and theres alot of changes to get used to. I said I wanted and hoped I would get support in my decison. I am being refered to occupational health-have any of you ladies got experiance of this and what should I expect? Do I have to go?

I know I am in the right, I will still continue with talking it through with my union just so I have it on record. He can't speak to people the way he does, I had raw eyes from crying so much, he made me feel like i didn't want to go back to my workplace and I shouldn't be made to feel like that.

Edited to add:
I have just spoken to a lovely lady at my union-she said he was in the wrong  I should have had a phonecall from work to ask how I was doing as I have been off 'long term (6 weeks)' sick. Then I should have had a back to work meeting BEFORE I started to work yesterday. Then the decision would have been made between line manager, head and myself, if I was ready to return. Then I should have seen Head make a phonecall to Occupational health. I had none of this. I know schools are busy places and I am just one person but I deserve to be treated with respect.

It feels good to know I am right


----------



## Amily

That's right, faithope, you def should have had a meeting before going back. My colleague was off with a hip replacement and was not allowed to start teaching until she had had a back to work interview. Then she was on a 'staged return' ie reduced days. Keep going - you are quite right. Sorry, don't know about occupational health.
Thanks katiedolldoll. He is good, thanks, though seems to have developed a powerful set of lungs! Unfortunately our boiler is brokewn which makes getting up at night rather chilly, but never mind! In to school on Friday afternoon for a couple of hrs (KIT) to prepare a student for an exam. such devotion...


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone, I hope your first weeks back are ok 
Faithope how was today? I hope things start to get better soon,
Amily congrats again! going in this week yup thats dedication lol, I'm sure there'll be plenty of volunteers to cuddle your lil man whilst you're there
Rome so sorry to hear of your loss, take the time you need hun
Hello katie, wobs, beady eyes, Kernow AND everyone else, there are so many of us!

I was hoping for a bit of advice, I have seen a job I want to apply for (teaching) BUT I am currently on a permanent contract and this is temporary for a year with possibility of extension, does anyone know what would happen about maternity pay if I get the job (i'm not expecting too but I have to think all possibilities through 
1) if my treatment works *before* I start in Sept
2) if it works during the year and
3) if it happens after the year is up. 
I realise thats a lot of what if's but I don't want to apply if maternity pay will be at risk. Also my school atm are reasonably supportive about all my treatment but i have been there 12 years and feel like its time to move on. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

PS my iui ended in yet another chemical pregnancy (I kept the stick to prove it this time lol)


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi Maries123,

My advice is stay where you are
If you have a supportive team whilst going through this you will be glad of it and throughout my IVF I had a supportive team and it helped alot.Also given what has happend they are being supportive and giving me the time that I need to heal 
Emotionally I want to go back to school as it will help me to heal quicker but physically I cant as I am in a lot of pain and being in front of class with cramps and bleeding isnt a good idea!

With regards to your maternity I looked into this and they say you have to be with your current emplyer for x amount of time before your get the 4 weeks full pay, 2 weeks at 90% and 12 weeks at 50 % plus SMP. If you start a new job i think you would be entitled to only SMP which isnt a lot.
My advice is better the devil you know. Fertility treatment is an emotional rollercoster and if others parts of your life are stable and going smoothly then dont rock the boat!

i am going to start my IVF treatment in the Summer term as that is when the term is less stressfull for us but I have a really good IVF cycle in Jan/Feb so i am quite looking forward to IVf again
best wishes xxx


----------



## Amily

Is that state school maternity pay? I get 6 weeks at 90% then SMP only at my private school. Seems a bit rubbish in comparison.
Sorry to hear about your chemical pregnancy, marie. I think (as Rome says) that moving would put your maternity pay at risk. You'd be allowed leave but I think it does affect pay.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Amily - The maternity pay that Rome mentioned is outlined in "The Burgundy Book" (the terms and conditions for teachers working in maintained schools) which you can view this on the union websites. It is a good deal but if you don't return to work after your maternity leave for at least 13 weeks you have to pay back the 12 weeks 50% pay. Alternatively you can choose to receive the pay in a lump sum when you do return. Can't believe you're going back into school so soon, that truly is dedication!!

Marie - its a tough decision. I was in a similar position last summer and really wanted to apply for a job elsewhere. I had 2 failed cycles behind me and another planned for September and ended up going to see our HR manager to talk it through. I decided not to apply as 1. I didn't want to start somewhere new then ask for time off straight away 2. I didn't want the stress of thinking about a new job and IVF all at the same time. As for the maternity leave and pay; you are entitled to your 26 weeks maternity leave from day 1 of being employed. To qualify for SMP you must have been employed by the same employer continuously for at least 26 weeks into the 15th week before the week the baby is due (the qualifying week). I don't know whether this would be the same for you if you were on a temporary, fixed term contract though. Direct.gov has loads of good information on it about this. Good luck in deciding what to do xx

How was today Faithope? xx


----------



## beadyeyes

Hugs faithope xxx

Rome, you sound positive about your next treatment  hope you're ok. 

Amily, that IS dedication. I think I'm going to pop into School with Stanley a week on Monday. My DH works there and he has period 2,3,4,5 free that day (no frees the rest of the week) and so we'll be able to see him too! 

Marie, such a tough decision - I'm really indesicive so wouldn't have a clue (sorry, I'm not much help!)

Hi Katie! You're in third trimester!!


----------



## Shoegirl10

Hi. I'm ok given the circumstances. Physically still cramping and bleeding but at least it's my body healing and getting back to normal.  Have taken another week off school as pain wise don't know how I will be feeling. At the moment while periods get back to normal. I will use this time to prepare my body for next cycle so eats lots of good food, drink milk! Have my daily dose of spatone acupuncture etc... So hopefully my next cycle will be just as successful. 
Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## jes4

Hi Ladies, 
sorry I don't get on much anymore - i read but don't often get the time to post! Huge congrats to Amily and Beady on your new additions to your families. What super news. Hope your little men are settling in well and you are enjoying maternity leave   

Rome  - so sorry for you loss, Hope the physical effects don't last too long and you can get back to being busy and back to work , You sound really positive for the future   

Faith - can't believe your headteacher, but glad to hear you spoke to your line manager and are starting to get things sorted. 

Marie - hmmm a dilemma regarding the job front! I have no idea how temporary positions and mat leave works although If the job is for the same LEA, i think its possible for you to still be conisdered as having been with the same employer (don't quote me on that!). I know when i had to fill in my maternity leave forms that i had to put the date i first started work for the LEA as well as the start of my current contract. Is there someone in HR you could speak too? Also our maternity leave info etc is all on our local grid for learning on the web. 

Hi to everyone else!  Hope you are all well. I can't beleive how quicjkly this year is flying by. I will be back at work for the last week of the summer term    Really not looking forward to having to leave my girls with daddy all day, but have no choice financially. We are considering whether i could do 4 days a week, which we could prob afford, but i would almost definitely have to forego my management position if i they agreed to me being part time. Not sure i want to return to the stress of management anyway, tbh, but its all a lot to consider. 

My girlies are doing really well. They are 7 months old now (4 months corrected) and are just growing and changing every day. All those years of heartache and loss seem like a distant memory now  but were all so worth it. I still get emotional (usually in the early hours of the morning!) and can't quite believe we finally made it. I am       for each and every one of you lovely ladies that you acheive your dreams soon,

Next feed due now, so better dash. 
    
jes XXX


----------



## Faithope

*jes* you give me hope  I really hope that going back to work part time happens for you so that you can spend time with those gorgeous girls of yours 

*Rome* good idea hun 

*beadyeyes* Thanks for the hugs, how is mummyhood? 

*katiedolldoll* Hi, had a good day today, had no run in's with any management  I have to go to occupational health and staff care services, have no idea what to expect  or if I should have someone go with me?

*Amily* How is you baby boy? you? xx

Thank you all for your support and advice xxx


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope
Matthew is doing very well, thank you. I am getting used to waking every 2-3 hrs at night though it is very cold in our house as the boiler is broken. I am sure it's your right to have somebody with you if you want to.
Hi jes4
I am back for the last week of term too though M won't be v old. Dad is looking after him for 4 days (I work . Am planning to then drop to .2 if they will let me. depends on month-in-law availability to look after Matthew. I hope you get part-time sorted out. Lovely photo of your girls!


----------



## marie123

Thank you for all your replies, I have listened to what you have all said and am weighing up the options, my best friends advice (not a teacher) said I should live my life exactly as I would if not having treatment as she is worried about me missing opportunities ( i didn't go for a job last year due to being worried about treatment working and it didn't so I am still where I am) also I am in a small school so have two subject areas (core ones!) this other job is 10 mins from home and no responsibilities.  (thinking of the stress) 
Rome  thanks for those facts and figures. Its great to hear you feeling so positive for your next cycle its all about pma, lets hope this one is your time , enjoy the acupuncture its really relaxing.
Amily its state school yes, Have you managed to get your heating sorted yet? how was today not too bad I hope with the sleepless nights, I bet its all worth it tho 
Katiedoll I think i will probably end up making the same decision as you better the devil you know, how is everything with you ?
Beadyeyes me too, I used to be indecisive... but now I'm not so sure   hope you are well.
Jes, 7 months wow, they'll be up and about soon, then you'll be fit keeping up with them 
Faithope I hope things are getting better.  

PS is it too early to start counting down  ...


----------



## Amily

Never too early to satrt counting, marie!!
Boiler still not replaced...happening next Thursday (I really hope!) Yes, not sleeping that much but well worth it. Took M into school today - hectic but nice to see everyone.


----------



## charlotte80

I say its never too early to count down!  

I am starting a new cycle, on day 2 of stimming. We must have the worst job when it comes to juggling IVF cycles. I wish it was easier to pop off for scans and contact clinics. 

Faithope – Sorry to hear of your awful return to work. Hope things are looking a little better.  

Jes4 – wow 7 months already! Where does time go?  

Rome 10 – so sorry for you loss. I had a missed miscarriage at my 12 week scan 3 years ago and it was the worst moment of my life. I had an ERPC, bleed for quite a while afterwards, I think it was nearly two weeks. I ended up going back to work after 3 days. My personal choice at the time as I needed to keep busy but looking back wish I had taken longer.  

Marie – it’s a hard decision isn’t it? I’ve stayed at the same school the past few years for security mainly. I would like to move on at some point too but what with the miscarriage, DH being diagnosed with Hodgkins lymphoma twice and 3 failed cycles I’ve felt it easier to stay put. Only you can make the decision but I feel that I’ve put my life on hold and all I want is a baby and not thinking at all of promotion when other people around me are. 

Amily and Beadyeyes – hope motherhood is great.

Hello Katie.

Charlotte x


----------



## aubergine07

Hello ladies,

I've not posted for a while, but have been reading your news.

We have sadly come to the end of out ttc jounrney    We got a BFN on our last cycle, just over a year ago, and we always said we would only do 3 cycles.  Now that we're are at that point, we don't regret that decision, or feel we should try one more go, as the way our embies develop, it just seems it will never happen.  It has been tough, and we were devastated when we got the BFN, but I have had darker days over the last 6 1/2 years.  I've been able to get out of bed in the morning!  And I even coped ok at school, though had a tough day on Thursday, when my class and I got caught out in a downpour on the way back from swimming!  It upset me so much!  Then I met a parent and she brought in her little 3 yr old, and I got upset with that too, so I had to go home instead of stay and do my marking.  How do others cope?  Do you find it ok working with children?  I actually find they get me through the day, and I love them.  Its just seeing the happy families at the end of the day.

Anyway, I will continue to see how you are all getting on, but not sure at the moment how often I'll post.

Jen - just wanted to say it was lovely to hear from you, and see your pic of your lovely girls.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Sorry I've not been on to post in a while!  

Aubergine -     to you.  I think once you have made the decision that is half the battle. You sound as if you are pretty strong, but I'm guessing you will have a pretty tough journey for a while.  I guess I would say try and focus on the positives and all the things that you will be able to do....I'm sorry if that sounds really trite.  I know a while ago I read lots of stuff on the moving on board and I found it really helpful.  There are ladies on there who have come out the other side so to speak and have a really positive life.  Anyway take care

Jes - how lovely to hear from you.  Glad you are all doing ok.  Often thought about how you were getting on.  Hope the return to work when you get there goes ok.  Sounds about right going back for 1 week before having the summer hols    Anyway so pleased all is well with you all.

Amily - great news re; Matthew.  You sound like you are doing really well.

Marie - I'd probably say go for it with the job.  You can't put your life on hold for treatment - I have done that for far too many years!!  But sorry don't know re: pay etc...
Sorry to see your  chemical.   

Rome - sorry for your heartache, but glad you have a plan.

Charlotte - hope stimming going well

Beadyeyes - hope the school visit goes well.

Hi to everyone else

Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thanks, wobs. How are you doing?
Aubergine - great to hear from you. I am sorry that you have come to the end of the ttc journey and think you are very brave for making the decision. I found it hard being with young children but fortunately I worked/work with teenagers. I am glad that you're managing to cope. Do be kind to yourself.


----------



## wobs

Hi Amily
I'm doing ok thanks.  Work is rubbish but working on the rest of my life and hoping work will improve   !! Ho hum...
So pleased that things are going well for you
Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Have had a few health issues which have resulted on me being on bedrest up until the arrival of my little one.

Faithope - I hope by now you have already had a proper chat with your head with a union rep present and it has been sorted, but just wanted to say that I had to have an occupational health interview when I first started at my school due to having a heart and thyroid condition.  It was basically to prove that I was fit to work the full time hours they had contracted me.  I guess the purpose of yours will be to prove that you need the reduced hours you are wanting for the time being.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Sorry - posted accidentally before I finished writing!
Faithope - it was a while ago now, but from what I can remember, they were there to support me, not the school.  I have also had to have meetings with a union rep due to my fertility treatment and an issue with the finance officer (she told me I should go part time because of needing treatment) and it was extremely helpful.  However, you can take in anyone that makes you feel comfortable as a support if you want to.  Hope this has got sorted by now though and I'm telling you stuff that isn't relevant anymore!

Aubergine - It must have been so tough to make your decision, but I really admire you and hope that you and your partner continue to be strong and supportive of each other. x

Wobs - sorry to hear that you are having a hard time at work.  It makes life so much tougher when you are trying to keep your head together through all the tx and work is getting you down.  Hope it improves very soon.

Rome - I am so sorry that you have had to go through this.  Hope you are taking the time to heal. x

Marie - Did you decide what to do about the job?  I was in a similar situation just before my 1st tx.  My dream job at a special needs school came up and I went to look around and even had an informal interview with the head teacher.  I then decided to remove my application and they phoned me to ask why as they had wanted me for the job.  I was really honest with them and told them I was aboout to have my 1st ICSI.  I found out through the grapevine that the woman that eventually got it was pregnant at the time so they have had to have maternity cover and all sorts to cover her role since.  I cried when I had to let the job go, but I didn't regret it, even when I got a BFN.  I think deep down I knew it was too much for me to take on at the time.  I guess, deep down you know what you want and I hope you;ve followed your gut instinct.

Charlotte - best of luck with your current treatment.

Amily - how is little Matthew doing?  Bet you're loving being a mummy and I can't wait to join you!!

Katie - hope you are doing well and you are looking forward to maternity leave.

Jes - so lovely to hear from you and hear that your little girls are doing well.  Can't believe they are 7 months old already!  Hope that you get the best outcome for you and your family in regards to your return to work.  It must be so hard.  I'm already having to look at nursery's to put mine in and she's not even here yet!

Love to anyone else I've missed.

AFM - am just on the countdown until my little girl arrives.  I've got fluid on both my hips and they keep giving way, so I'm pretty much immobile at the moment but have been told they won't let me go any further than 7 days past my due date, so not too long to wait now.

Lou xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou
Lovely to hear from you. Sorry you are on bedrest but not long now!!
M is doing v well, thanks. Lying on my knee as I type. We hear yesterday that his diagnosis of skeletal dysplasia has amounted to nothing. X rays and chromosomal testing found nothing. So fantastic but I feel aggrieved at what they put us through.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amily - that's amazing news that your little man is fit and healthy but I completely understand how you feel.  It seems ridiculous that they gave you all that worry for nothing.  It makes you wonder how many other people they have done this to.  So glad that he is a healthy little boy. x


----------



## Amily

Thanks Lou. Am going to the hospital next week so will have a full and frank discussion with them then...


----------



## Chops5

BFN for me


----------



## Faithope

*chops*   I am so sorry 

*kernow lou*  I went to staff care services which i found was counselling-I cried for most of the 50 minutes  I am going to have the whole 6 sessions.... Exciting times ahead for you  Have you got her name sorted?

*Amily* Great news to hear your baby is ok, I really hope by talking things through with the hospital settles your mind if just slightly 

Big hi to all, I have the RC/MC clinic in 2 weeks....


----------



## Amily

Really sorry to hear that, chops.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Morning everyone, this will just be a quick post, I'll have a proper read through tomorrow.
Chops - I am sorry to read your post. I hope you are bearing up OK?   
Faithope - How are things going at school now? x
Amily - How did it go at the hospital? x
Kernow Lou - Wow, so your little one will be here anytime! How exciting. Take care of yourself x

AFM - had a 28 week check up yesterday and everything is fine but then I returned to school and one of my 6th formers told me she was born at 28 weeks weighing 3lb!! It freaked me out slightly and now I am stressing out a bit that mine will come early! Although to be honest I have thought that he/she will be an early one the whole way through for some reason.

Have a lovely weekend girls xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Chops - really sorry to hear your news.  Hope you and your OH look after each other this weekend.

Faithope - those sessions sound like they are doing you good - you need to let it all out.  Hope they get you back on your feet and fighting, ready for the next round.  Thanks for asking about my little one.  We're going to call her Anais as we wanted something a bit different.

Katie - great news on the scan.  Glad all is going well and long may it continue!! 

Love to you all and happy weekend. xx


----------



## marie123

Beautiful name Kernow, not long now, I hope that resting isn't getting too boring for you! I am still undecided about the job, it was the head (of new school) who told me about the vacancy? confused .com will keep you posted.
Aubergine so sorry to hear that you have come to the end of your journey, I think making that decision must be the hardest part, I can't comment on how I would feel about teaching if and when my journey ends although it is something DH and I have discussed.  I have seen a few sad little lives come through my classes and I really love the feeling of making some sort of difference to them, but it is hard to constantly be chatting to pregnant mums and to be given their newborns to coo over.  Goodluck whatever you decide and I hope that you get the support that you need, take care of yourself. 
Amily fantastic news about your son, although sorry for all the stress you must have gone through previously, you must be very pleased.
Katiedoll try not to stress,  (although I know that is easier to say) take care  
Chops so sorry to hear it was a bfn.
Rome how are you feeling now?
Charlotte how is your cycle going? well I hope. FX 
Faithope its good to have that opportunity to open up, I hope it helps  
Wobs how are you? I totally agree with the not putting your life on hold, it is far too short.  
Hi Beadyeyes, Jes and Faithope. (I am sure I have missed someone although have tried hard not to, there are so may of us atm)


----------



## Faithope

*kernow lou* What a beautiful name-my mum used to wear anais anais perfume when I was a child and I always remember the flowery box 

*marie*  thanks hun xx

AFM Work is fine because management haven't hassled me, they are now ignoring me which is fine by me. The kids are lovely but hard work. I have had hugs all week, I love you's (kids are so sweet) and you are the best miss  so as long as they like me and have missed me then thats all that matters.

Miscarriage clinic in exactly 2 weeks  I have been really 'Monica from Friends' today  I bought a new folder, dividers, A4 Pockets, to get my IVF paperwork all sorted into categories  Tidy home, Tidy mind  I feel much better for it. I even typed up my menstrual cycles starting from 2007 to the present day and highlighted the cycle day lengths, so that from a glance, doctors can see where my cycles are at. I also have a section with my pregnancy scan from march 2010 and my HPT from my FET MC, just to prove they happened  it makes me feel in control and read to tackle the next stage (and hopefully the last stage). I will keep the file and show  our miracle baby/ies what we did to get them.....      

Big hi to all xxxx


----------



## Amily

That's great, faithope. Sounds like youy're really organised and am sure it'll pay off. It is hard to remember everything otherwise, especially when you get put on the spot.

Lovely name, Lou!
Hospital visit now next Wed as couldn't make the journey (2 hr) to London in time for 9am Fri appt. They aren't doing more testing so hope for just a repeat of good news. Have had enough of doctors.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Chops     so sorry to read your news

Amily  - great news!!! But what worry you have been put through!!!!

Kernow Lou - love the name. 

hi to everyone else
thanks for work wishes.....have been having lots of thinks this weekend!!!!

Wobs


----------



## beadyeyes

Big hugs chops xxx

Amily - so pleased! Xxx

Lou- are you pronouncing it Anne-ay or Ann-eye-eece?  either way it's lovely xxx

Hugs and hi to all I've missed out!


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone,

Amily how did you get on at the hospital?

AFM this is not a fertility or teaching post but I just had to share, I was asked for id today for a scratch card! looking half my age lol very impressed lol!


----------



## Amily

Hi Marie
Fine, thanks. Very long drive and I now have such a stiff neck. It is killing me!
The doctor said they can find nothing wrong with M and are going to monitor him yearly till 4 yrs, as there is a small possibility that he has a milder growth ddeficiency . However, she thinks it's unlikely and thinks it may have been due to placental deficiency at some point. So, all is well! He is currently having a snooze in his great aunt's arms! I got 5 straight hrs sleep last night.


----------



## charlotte80

Does anyone know anything about slap cheek. Head told me yesterday that three chn in my class have it. I had egg collection today. Clinic recommended I don't go to school but didn't offer any idea of timescale. I've booked to see GP tomorrow to discuss it as unsure on the whole thing.


----------



## marie123

Charlotte I know a bit, gps can be reluctant to do and even more so if not 'actually' pregnant so lay it on thick!! test is a simple blood test but can take a while to come back.  My head insisted I had a test before my treatment.  Person taking bloods told me most teachers are immune and have had it without even realising.  My colleague was pregnant and had slap cheek in her class and had to be off while waiting results.  I hope that helps ? x 

Amily thats fab news! and sleep as well bonus!!! x


----------



## charlotte80

Thanks Marie 

Doctor has taken blood but takes a week for results. First of all she said the risk is between 4-20 weeks and as I'm not there yet should be ok then she looked into it further and said as there are three chn in the class then that's an outbreak and I should not go back until I get the blood test results. So no work for me next week (well I will have to do the planning) so going to feel a bit of a fraud next week.

Charlotte x


----------



## beadyeyes

I was off during preg til they found out if I was immune to it. xx

That's great news Amily!


----------



## wobs

Hi
Was about to say yes Charlotte you shouldn't go in...but then read your next post.  It can cause miscarriage early on.  I remember there was a lady on this board it happened to several years ago.  very sad.  Anyway at least you are taking the precaution and don't need to worry about it affecting your cycle.  PLus you'll know for the future!

Amily - great news re: your appointment.  You must feel so relieved.

Marie - seriously impressed!!    

Enjoy the long weekend all
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Thanks everyone!
Ended up in hospital having an op yesterday...
Went in for scan after excessive bleeding. I have had several bursts of this but Thursday was a real doozy. Right through maternity pads, clothes, cushion etc then half an hr non stop. (sorry...TMI  ) Ended up lying on bathroom floor. Spent pointless 3 hrs in hospital that night, then back to be scanned on Fri and they admitted me. Had an op last night and hopefully that's the end of that. Would be nice to stop bleeding frankly! Not nice to be away from M either, though luckily Aunt here to look after him.


----------



## marie123

Amily, so sorry to hear that, how are you feeling now? I hope the op has done the trick!  take it easy hun xx


----------



## Amily

Hi marie
Thanks! Yep, seem to have recovered fine from anaesthetic and discomfort has died down. All good!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Gosh Amily that sounds awful. What was the cause of the bleeding? Hope its all plain sailing from now on xx


----------



## Amily

Hi katie
I had to have placenta manually removed after birth (what fun!!  ) and it was in bits. Basically a bit was left in and caused clots and large bleeds intermittently. So I had to have an op under general to have it all cleaned out.


----------



## wobs

Amily - poor you.  Hope you start to feel much better soon!


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone I hope that this shorter than usual week is going well for you all.  Just a quick post from me I am really pleased a consultant in London has agreed to immune test me, which the nhs have refused until i have a third mc    (crazy).  So hopefully that will entertain me this half term and I will get some answers.  I feel like someone has finally listened to me  

Hope you are all well, Amily are you any better? Charlotte are you still off? hope you are taking full advantage and some me time. 

 to all x


----------



## Chops5

Hello Marie.
Can I ask who is testing you? Did you self refer? X


----------



## Amily

Great news, marie.
Feeling fine thanks and ' Niagra falls' bleeds have stopped!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi Ladies,

Hope all is ok with you all?

I wanted to ask for some ideas-I work with Key stage 1, yr 1, we have a lovely outside area and my class teacher asked me for some ideas on literacy activities. I am totaly lost   all the things I would think of, we have done. We have a sandpit, water table, grass area and a table to work at.

I have looked at Mr google and not found anything, so I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies had any ideas?


----------



## wobs

Hi Faithope - why not base it on a story and do activities from that - eg Going on a bear hunt - and then create areas with chidren in sandpit with twigs/leaves etc...; water - splishy splashy etc.... I am into junior frame of mind now, but I know I used to do lots with story books.  
HOpefully my brain will get into gear tomorrow once back at school - still in relaxed weekend (with sunshine!!!) mode!

Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs*  thanks hun, the weather is going back to rain again so may not get out in the garden this week, we shall see. Thanks for the ideas, our topic at the mo is Pirates, trying to find ideas around this is hard  I am a TA, haven't had the training for this but am always up for a challenge


----------



## shelleysugar

Hi Faithope - I don't always post on here but regularly check in as a fellow teacher.  In fact I'm a Y1 teacher.  Here are some ideas off the top of my head: If your topic is pirates you could make treasure maps and use the outdoor area to hide and find treasure, using the sand/water play area etc.  The children can be involved in the creating, by painting paper with tea and drawing maps (Geography) link.  They could use their experiences to write a story, focusing on beginning, middle and end or a non-fiction focus telling people how to become a pirate and make a treasure map.

Hope it helps.

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Amily

Crikey, that all sounds very impressive and creative! I can help you with English Grammar but that's it!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Hi ladies!

I'm sorry I haven't been on for a while and I will try and catch up with your news as soon as possible, but thought I would announce the birth of my daughter Anais Mena, born on 1st May at 05:01.  She only came home this Sunday as she was in the special care baby unit with a blood disorder and severe jaundice but is on the mend now, despite umpteen hospital appointments.  She is absolutely smashing and we love her so much.
I hope you are all well.

Lou xx


----------



## marie123

awwww big  Congrats Kernow, I am glad that she is home now, take care and enjoy your new little family xx


----------



## Faithope

*Kernow Lou*      YAY!! well done you xxx


----------



## shelleysugar

Kernow Lou - big congratulation on the birth of Anais Mena (love the name)        

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Amily

Hurray! Many congrats, Lou! Best wishes to you all. Welcome to your lovely little girl!!


----------



## marie123

hi chops sorry i missed your post just seen it, yes i did self refer.  Pm me if you want any other  details


----------



## wobs

Hi Kernow - lovely news.  What a pretty name    COngrats!
Wobs


----------



## Katiedolldoll

What lovely news Kernow Lou, how is it all going with you beautiful new daughter? I have about 8 weeks to go now and can't wait! xx


----------



## marie123

Not long now katie hope that you are ok with this heat x


----------



## wobs

Helllo all
Half term!!! Phew!!!
Report writing here we come    

 to those who need it

hopefully will natter more during half term
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Happy half term everyone! Parents' evening for me last night, even though am on mat leave. Such dedication...
Have managed to arrange 0.5 next year as am starting back in September. Found a nice childminder but still gooing to be tough.

Let's hope we get some sun over half term!


----------



## charlotte80

Hooray for half term!

Happy report writing Wobs!

I have my follow up consultation Friday following our 4th BFN so wondering what answers they may provide or not.


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Charlotte hope you get some useful answers / help / advice on Friday. How are you now? x


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone, I hope you all had a good jubilee weekend/ half term, it went far to quickly as always.  Hope that you didn't spend the whole of it writing reports although am now beginning to think perhaps I should have  .  
Thought i'd let you know I got my test results today,  and I do have raised killer cells levels, apparantly 15% is the bench mark and mine are 26%.  Not sure what implications that will have but have an apointment 2nd Aug.  (couldn't bear to ask for time off so am waiting until the holidays) On the plus side at least I can say "I told you so" to the NHS   really glad I didn't do what they said and wait for another m/c.  

Charlotte how was your consultaion ? hope it went well and you have some answers!  
Amily that really is dedicated, enjoy the rest of your mat leave  
Hi wobs hope you have broken the back of your reports and managed to enjoy some of our ... erm ... wet weather lol!  
How long to go now Katie? Hope you are well  
Kernow hope you are having fun with your little one  
Hello everyone else


----------



## Faithope

*marie* I am glad you have some answers hun-hopefully things can start moving again for you 

Big hello to all

*30 working days until summer hols*


----------



## marie123

Thanks Faithope, How is everything with you now?
Ps Loving the end bit of your post, they ought to do a ticker for counting down to school hols


----------



## Amily

Marie, glad that you have some answers now.Would imagine you'll be offered intralipid drips (painless) and steroids. There are other tx too. Let me know if you want any advice as you go forward.


----------



## Faithope

*marie* Honestly? Things for me are rubbish at the mo  no TX, ovualtion seems to have taken a long holiday and awaiting the results to MC bloods are taking ages (only had them done 2 weeks ago  ) fed up at being at a stand still.....


----------



## marie123

Amily, Thanks for the offer of advice I might take you up on that, its all gobbledegook to me, am trying vit D3 and omega 3.  From what I can tell from my cell assay the intralipids only took me down to 25% the only thing that got me to 15% was ivig? whatever that is lol.  What did you have alongside your treatment? is it alot more expensive with immunes treatment?  I'm nhs atm so really don't know if I have any options left as DH is more than adament we won't pay infact he is wobbling over the whole idea of ivf fullstop.  If he puts his foot down and says no to it all i'm not sure what i'll do, just sweeping that under the carpet atm.  Anyway me post over (sorry I ran away with myself!  ) 

Faithope, I hope you get your bloods back soon that you know what you're dealing with.


----------



## Shoegirl10

Evening ladies

Wow - hasnt half term come and gone    6.5 weeks until Summer holidays  

How is every one doing on their treatments?
we have decided to start on my next cycle which i will start DR mid July so hopefully all the blood tests, EC and ET will be start off August so no unnecessary excuses about having time off

Good luck with start of the term     
XX


----------



## Amily

Hi Marie
IVIG is immunoglobulin (human blood product) drip. It costs £700 or so a pop! Had a lot of immune treatment (private) Thousands of pounds, I am afraid. Basic nhs coverage is steroids. Not sure if you can get intralipids (soya oil drip) on nhs. It was £375, I think. I had that each 3-4 weeks... I also had LIT treatment (white blood cells from DH injected into me with lots of little injections - very sore. And humira injection - also about £700. I had various issues though. All private as my NHS place wouldn't even test for immune issues.
Faithope - hope those results come back soon.


----------



## marie123

Amily, wow you've been through so much, but look at the fantastic result, How many ivf's did you have? thanks for all the info, I know a bit more about what to expect now.  I just   that somehow i can find the money  .  

Rome not long until DR good luck, keep us posted  

first day back was only a half day for me my town has become an island and the head heard that they were closing all routes in so sent me home.  I wonder if i will make it in tomorrow or if i'll have to stay home and finish reports  .  the water is waist deep on some roads.  HOw is everyone else coping with our "drought" ?


----------



## Amily

Hi marie
I had two before FET, I think one soon after then one on day 12 and then every 3-4 weeks till 31 weeks. Was also on clexane injections before FEt till 6 weeks after when Matthew was born. clexane is a common px actually - NHS prescribe it. My place wouldn't but I then had a private test and found have blood clotting disorder so GP prescribed it.
Our school email is down. I have exam results to email my pupils and no way to do it!


----------



## marie123

Thanks Amily, its always nice to hear what others have managed to get from nhs gives you the encouragement to push a little.  Its also gives hope that that little miracles are possible! 
Thats bad news about the email being down - how  frustrating for you and your poor pupils waiting fx it fixes itself soon!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone,
Sorry it has been so long since I posted, work has been busy and I'm getting more and more tired as each day comes at the moment. I am a bit behind on everyone's news so sorry if I have missed people out.

Marie - glad you got the results through and good luck for your appointment on the 2nd Aug. Hopefully it will be a good appointment and you will come away with a plan of what to do next xx

Faithope - loved your huge post counting down to the summer holidays!   You have been through so much this academic year at school as well as everything else. I hope the summer holidays provide a welcome break and give you the chance to re-charge. I can understand how frustrating it is to feel that you're at a standstill and   the ovulations kicks into action soon xx

Rome - good luck for your next treatment cycle. It is good that it will tie in with school holidays, probably far less stressful than having to have time off all the time. The EC and ET for my last cycle coincided with autumn half term and it was such a relief not having to juggle work too. xx

AFM - I have 2 days left at work and then my maternity leave starts. I have 5 weeks left to go until my due date now and am getting quiet anxious about being bored and getting fed up at home. As tired as I am and as much as my body needs the rest from full time work I love seeing my colleagues and the kids at school. The summer term is my favourite time of year! Anyway, in a few more weeks I will have something better than work to keep me occupied! 

Love to you all, Katie xx


----------



## Amily

Hi katiedolldoll. Don't worry about being bored! Get all those little jobs done and relax, sleep and enjoy a few treats. Cinemas trips are good! I had lots of fun plans then had to go into hospital just a week after finishing at school so it didn't quite work out. You can always pop into school to see people if you want to.
Sorry, marie, reread your question. I had 5 tries (IUI and IVF) without immunes then one cancelled treatment with (overarian hyper stimulation) then the first proper try with immunes worked for me.


----------



## wobs

Faithope     Looking at your signature at least you have a plan, so you can work to that.  I find planning at least helps to take the agony out of the waiting.  take care

Marie - I was an immunes sceptic.  Have only just had immunes on our last go at the ARGC - but they did find a big problem, that could have caused implantation failure.  I had had immunes level 1 testing done on the NHS, but it was the level 2's that an issue showed up with.  I agree with Amily - it can get v v expensive.  My IVIG was £1500, not £700!  I wish!  Having said all that, I do think there is a lot you can do with diet that makes a difference & also many many women get pregant with immunes issues on just the steriods.  I think given the number of miscarriage/chemicals you have had it is definitely worth asking the question about what they would do differently next time and maybe ask your GP for level 1s?    Re-reading your posts looks like you've already had some immunes stuff.  I know there is a lady on the immunes board (Agate) who is a font of knowledge and may be worth looking on the immunes section and having a good read - it is very informative (there is an immunes guide)

Hi to everyone else.  Enjoy the weekend!

5 weeks to go!!
Wobs


----------



## marie123

*Wobs*, thankyou, I have had a reply from Agate on the immunes board re my results, wow she is sooo knowleadgeable. how is everything with you now? 
just a question for you or *Amily* it looks like that was the thing that made the most difference (according to my years of medical experience interpreing results  ) was the Ivig when you say £1500 (or £700 whichever it is in my area) is that a one off payment or do you have to pay that amount every week / month ? xx 
Amily its good to hear that your first immunes worked, gives me a reason to feel positive.

*Katie* enjoy your maternity  not long now til the big day.

Hello everyone else


----------



## Amily

Hi marie
The IVig is a one-off drip and it cost me £1350.  I was basically having intralipd drip every 3-4 weeks (£300 to 350 or so per drip) but had IViG instead on two occasions when more powerful action was needed ie NK cells had gone high. So each time you have the IViG you need to pay...


----------



## marie123

Hi Amily Oh ok so the intralipid is different to the ivig.   Think I understand now by my calculations Ivig is better value then? that is no where near what I was expecting although bloody expensive.  Thank you so much and sorry for my particularly blonde questions.   to you and your little bundle xx 

by the way any one else in Year One doing the ridiculous phonic testing this week ?


----------



## Faithope

*marie* I just finished doing the reading assessments last week, very interesting to see who in my class has progressed  and some that are still at the starting post-again 

Have a good week everyone


----------



## Amily

Hi Marie
No, intralipid is £350 per drip. IVIG is £1350 per drip. IVIG is considerably more expensive!


----------



## marie123

Thanks Amily, got is now, sorry tp be a pain.  

Faithope I am plodding through the tests so far so good lol


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi girls, hope you're all doing OK and looking forward to the end of the term. 

Bit of a me post, hope not to upset anyone...just to say although my due date is 18th July I am booked in for a sweep on 13th July and then induction on due day if the baby has not come by then. I'm not posting this to gloat but just to provide those of you going through or due to have more treatment some hope that it can work. It took us 3 cycles and a lot of heartache but fingers crossed it will all go well over the next 3 weeks.

Love to you all xx


----------



## jes4

Hi All. Sorry not posted in ages. Girls are all doing really well and i've really enjoyed being a stay at home mum, Unfortunately, real life - ie work, has kicked in now. Did my first KIT day today, meeting my new class alongside my new job share partner as going back part time (4 days) in September. Also stayed for open evening and met many of the parents. It was very strange to be back, At first i felt so far removed from it all after a year off (open evening last year was my last day before i was signed off sick at 20 weeks) but after spending the afternoon with the new class, its amazing how it felt like i'd never been away (going back into the same year group). I've never job shared before and, although my job-share partner is lovely, i am a bit nervous about how it will all work out. Anyone else working part time in a job share who can give any tips/advice?
Hi to all of you, will try and post more frequently and keep up with you all if i can! Hope those of you going through or waiting for tx are managing to stay sane. Hope the new mums are all coping well with their new additions. 
Good luck Katiedolldoll - hope all goes well for your imminent arrival   

jes xxx


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Ladies it has gone so quiet! Where is everyone? Busy at the end of term I guess  

How are you all? Not long until summer holidays  

Thanks for the good luck message Jes; I have a sweep booked in for Friday and an induction next Wednesday on due date so the little one will be here soon. Glad your KIT day went well and that the girls are doing so well. I can't believe how quickly the time has gone by since you left work last year. I remember when you got signed off; it seems like yesterday!

Katie x


----------



## Amily

Hi Katiedolldoll
Good luck for Friday! Hope you avoid being induced on Wed. Rather long and drawn out and not much fun in my experience...but the end result def worth it!!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, 

Just to say our beautiful daughter Minnie (full name Emilia Bette) was born on Tuesday 17th July at 20.41pm. She weighed 6lb 12.5oz and is just perfect. 

Katie xx


----------



## marie123

Katie what a beautiful name, wishing you lots of happiness.  Big congrats to you and DP x


----------



## Faithope

Well done *katiedolldoll*

I am so glad its all over for 6 weeks, I really need a rest. Been so busy. No closer to doing TX as I am still waiting for MC tests to come back, 9 weeks on and still NOTHING! 

Big hi to all


----------



## charlotte80

Hooray for the holidays!


----------



## DaisyMaisy

hey ladies.

can i join?  i am a teacher.  sooooooo glad its the summer! xxxxx


----------



## shelleysugar

The summer is here      

Shelleysugar x


----------



## Amily

Hi Daisy Maisy! Welcome.

That is fantastic news, katiedolldoll! Lovely name. Wishing you every happiness!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congratulations Katie!  Stunning name for what I'm sure is a stunning girlie!  Hope you are both well.

Love to everyone else and hope you are all enjoying the beginning of the summer holidays - very much deserved!
xx


----------



## shelleysugar

Congratulations Katie  

Shelleysugar x


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Katie - congratulations!  What a pretty name.  Hope you're all doing well.

Faithope - sorry you are still waiting for results.  Have you tried chasing them? The waiting can be soooo frustrating can't it!

Hello DaisyMaisy - hello!  Sorry to read your signature but pleased you are nearly there now   sounds like exciting times ahead

Jes - hello there!  Lovely to read your news.  Sounds like you are all well.  Sorry don't have any tips to offer - especially as I have just left my job!!!!  

Hi Kernow - hope you're enjoying your bundle (well a bit bigger than a bundle now I am sure!)
Hi Amily, Charlotte, Marie and anyone I've missed

Yes ladies - can't believe i did it  but decided it was time to move on as really wasn't happy there.  Have NO IDEA what I am going to do!!! EEEEEKKKKKK...... Had a lovely send off at the end of term but reality hasn't yet sunk in that i am not going back in September!!  Ideas please for jobs that don't require you to work 70 hours a week   .  I am SOOOOO looking forward to a break, but then need to find a new career.... I know what will happen - I'll be back to teaching in no time (love the teaching - not the rest of it/paperwork etc...!!) but we'll see....

Have a lovely summer hols ladies
bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Morning,

*wobs* Well done you!! Have a rest first then start thinking about what you want to do, can you do supply while you sort things out?

*Daisy Maisy* 

AFM My MC test results arrived in the post yesterday morning and I am really glad that they have come back all normal  The consultant has said that I am to take 75mg of Aspirin daily from ET onwards or from a natural BFP, should a miracle happen. So we are doing FET next month, I did want to start this friday when AF is due but we are flying to Spain in 4 weeks and I think it will clash and the last thing I need is for things to be so close to the wire and panicking! So August AF it is, which means time out of school in September but this is much more important!

Have had a tough couple of weeks with my 1:1, worst being a trip out of school. It was too overstimulating for him, too noisy and he ended up needing to be restrained. To top it off a member of the public rang our school to complain about how we handled the restraint because apparently she has a child with Autism. What she failed to realise is that my 1:1 has ADHD as well. The reason he got so distressed was because he wanted to go on equipment that was for teens and not safe for him. He didn't understand this, not many 5 year olds do, but him having these extra needs meant total melt down 

So glad its the summer holidays


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Faithhope-so glad your test results came back fine, that's good news.

Happy holidays- I love that Sunday feeling when you know that you don't have to get up for work tomorrow. I do have loads of planning tho.......


Xx


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope
Good news re the MC test results.
Your job sounds so stressful. Not sure I would be much good with an autistic child with ADHD. Hats off to you!

Yes, I love that feeling, DaisyMaisy!


----------



## marie123

Hey everyone (are any of you still reading?) 
hope you are all well 
just a quickie natural bfp today OMG! just hoping its a sticky one, am trying to get hold of consultant for steroids but is on hols   NHS not interested in my killer cell results so i need your positive thoughts!!!  Am slightly worried as have just come back from italy, drunk like a fish (holiday measures!) ate shell fish most days and up mt versuvius in a very bumpy 4 by 4 but hey ho i had no idea i was preggers so nothing i can do about that! 5 weeks today fx no chemical or early mc have persuaded my ex fertility nurse for early scan next friday.

would love to catch up with you all!


----------



## Faithope

*Marie* omg!!!     that's amazing news!!! Don't worry about what you have ate and drunk  I am so happy for you!

As for me(sorry iPad keeps changing m y abbreviations) no miracle holiday pregnancy for me  I have brown cm due period tomorrow bang on time so fet it is again then, start dr in 22 days and go and get our last embryo should it survive the thaw  we fly home from Spain tomorrow so as soon as I get in the door then back to reality and on the phone to the clinic


----------



## marie123

thanks Faithope, enjoy the rest of your holiday and goodluck with you DR, thinking of you x


----------



## Wraakgodin

Huge congratulations Marie!

Sue


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Congratulations! That's great news!!!


----------



## Amily

That's great, marie! How are you doing?


----------



## marie123

Thanks everyone, 

Feeling very apprehensive (and a lot excited too   ) I have lots of period pain and in my heart of hearts I know what the drs said about chances, we are going to take the tablets (steroid) they are reluctant to do drip with natural bfp's.  Staying positive 

love to all


----------



## charlotte80

Marie - great news   all is positive.


----------



## wobs

Marie - wow super news.  Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Enjoy the last week of freedom everyone

Wobs


----------



## Wraakgodin

Saw this on a friends ******** wall and thought of you all!

Sue


----------



## Faithope

that's brilliant   thanks for sharing Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin

Here is another one for you.... (taken from another FBers wall)

Twas the night before school started when all through the town, 
the teachers were groaning ... a disturbing sound! 
By 10 they were washed and tucked up in bed, 
where memories of children filled them with dread! 
New pencils, new folders, new registers too! 
New classes, new grey hairs, their anxiety grew.
The parents just giggled when they learned of this fright, 
"you've had 6 weeks off. They're all yours, tough ****e!"

Sue


----------



## Faithope

I borrowed that, thats very clever


----------



## wobs

Thanks Sue
Very amusing!  Love the cartoon   
Am going to email to my teaching friends...

Hope all ok & first week back is not too exhausting.
I have to say I am not missing it!!!  Mind you will miss the pay cheque next month - ararrgghghghg scary!

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* 

*marie* How did your scan go? xx

AFM 10 Days to go until DR starts, feel very ready  First three days back to work and things are going well (hope I haven't just jinxed it  ) and my 1:1 seems to have turned a corner and I haven't had to restrain or even tell him 'off', it's amazing!  I may even start to enjoy my job again (even though I would have been nearing maternity leave had my FET baby hung on  ) but onwards and upwards. I will get my baby


----------



## marie123

Thanks for asking Faithope, scan was amazing never thought it could happen to me.  It is ver very tiny, 2mm much tinier that it should be BUT there was a vry strong heartbeat, apparantly measuring 5 weeks 1 day (which is odd as i know exactly when Bd - i have an app lol lol) but i'm not gonna worry about that just gonna eat loads and build it up.  Got to rescan in three weeks.

Oooh not long now til you begin, I have everything crossed for you x   keep us posted !

Love your pic and poem sue  

how has the first week back been for everyone, my Reception class has been a shock to the system, quite sweet tho, just can't do ANYTHING!!! bring back my very able year ones!! lol.  what year groups are you all doing?


----------



## DaisyMaisy

I'm year 5 this year, which is a shock as I am ks1 trained and have only ever taught littlies. Got home after having the children in for two days, and have poured my self a very large glass of wine! Lol! Ks2 is hard. I'm all worked out the weekend. Ugggg! Oh well, only 83 days till maternity leave kicks in. Xx


----------



## marie123

Hi i realise noone really updates on here now but thought i'd just share I have reached the 12 week mark and all is going well.  Hope eveyone is doing well and either counting down til half term or enjoying their mat leave.

Kernow i just read your signature about making someone elses dream come true what a lovely thing to do


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh wow Marie! Only just read this! Massive congratulations and the best of luck throughout your pregnancy.
Thank you for your kind comment. It's the least I can do as a thank you to my clinic for making my dream come true. Xx


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Marie - that is such lovely news.  Well done. 

Kernow - I agree with Marie.  Well done you. 

DaisyMaisy - just read your profile.  How heartbreaking.  So sorry to read this.  Don't know what to say.      

AFM just had our final treatment with ARGC. Another BFN.  That's 8 IVFs in all. Know we can't do anymore.  If it hasn't worked now, it won't.  Very very sad, but also hopeful and moving on with our lives.  I stopped teaching in July and now just need to find another career - not sure what it is yet!  Eeek.

Good luck to you all with your journeys.  One way or another you'll get there in the end.
take care
Wobs


----------



## marie123

Oh Daisy I had no idea, just read your signature     .  Take care of yourself.

Kernow if all gos well i might do the same.

Wobs goodluck with the career change so many open doors to explore, so so sorry to hear about your last ivf


----------



## Amily

Congratulations, marie. Lovely to hear.
Wobs - good luck with your career change.Very sorry to hear about IVF.
Daisy - so sorry to read your profile. I hope you are OK.


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Thank you ladies. Good days and bad days. I'm back at school, which is hard. Now counting down the days till the end if the year-5 terms and 3 days to go.

Xxxx


----------



## wobs

DaisyMaisy - you are one brave lady.  I guess being back at school might keep you busy but....     
I took Y5/6 last year after years teaching infants so I know how hard it is.  I did enjoy it in the end though as they can do so much more.  Take care.

Thanks for your thoughts ladies
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

*Wobs*  That must be so hard  xxx

*Daisy*  I am so sorry hun 

*marie* I still smile when I read your updates 

*Amily* Hows motherhood treating you? xx

*kernow lou* How are you doing? xx

AFM Have 5 days until embryo thaw day


----------



## marie123

Daisy I hope school is helping. 
Amily hope all is well 
Wobs any thoughts on what career you fancy? 
Faithope not long now keep us posted     
afm I heard the heartbeat for the first time, although midwfe made me promise not to worry if she couldn't find it!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Daisy, I am so, so sorry to read your profile. I have nothing I can say but I'm thinking of you.


Wobs, big hugs to you. Hope you find an exciting new career soon.


Amily, hope you and your little man are well.


Faithope, best of luck for this week.


Marie, I'm sure everything will go well and I wish you lots of luck


Love to everyone xx


----------



## wobs

Faithope...hope all goes well this week.    


Ladies no i have no idea re new career...sadly I've always hoped i'dbe at home with kids so now i am confused   ...know it'll be fine in the end, just might take me a while to get there...

 To those who need them


Wobs


----------



## marie123

to you too Wobs


----------



## wobs

thank you


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that my last frostie blast made the thaw and is back in mummy   an on baby aspirin this time and hope it's third time lucky


----------



## Amily

Great news, faithope and wishing you the very best of luck!!!


----------



## marie123

glad to hear thaw went well Faithope, congrats on being pupo and lots of luck to you xx


----------



## wobs

Keeping everything crosssed for you Faithope


----------



## Faithope

thank you ladies xxx


----------



## marie123

just a quick me post update.  Had my scan today and my edd has gone from 9th May to 29th April!!  The sonographer seemed 'worried' about the baby's measurements she seemed to think it was big?? i should point out i am a size 8 with hardly any bump and haven't been eating much at all, just not fancying food, so am hoping that there is nothing wrong she spent ages measuring head etc, is that normal?  (should also point out hubby is 6 3 and 17 stone and was born weighing 13lb guess baby might just take after him (god help me!)  

Was amazing to see and i got some great piccies, it also did a lovely somersault for us !!


----------



## wobs

Lovely news Marie.  Sure everything is fine.  I think they just like to cover themselves.  13lb baby!!!!!   eeekkk

Hi everyone else

Hope you're doing ok Faithope

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hope you're doing Ok, faithope.
Don't worry, Marie. They get very fixated on measurements. Big is fine!


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I am doing OK I think   I am 3 days from OTD and am having some symptoms, just hoping they aren't the meds making me feel this way


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oooh the best of luck Faithope! Hope your twinges are the start of a little one!


Marie - sonogrophers really seem to know how to worry people! Is there any chance your dates are wrong? Otherwise, prepare for a bigun - ouch! 


AFM- Anais is still under hospital care, but has had the all clear for any long term damage to her little organs. She's got a little op in the new year and she needs her bloods doing regularly but she's happy and growing away.


Love to all xx


----------



## Faithope

BFN for me ladies


----------



## marie123

Sorry to hear that Faithope  
Thanks for the reassurance Kernow, Amily and Wobs. yes eeeek big baby


----------



## Kernow Lou

Faithope I am sorry. Have you tested early? Hope that maybe it is wrong but if not, big hugs to you xx


----------



## Faithope

I had symptoms that were getting worse, then woke up this morning and they had all gone, you just know as I always feel 'odd' and I knew something wasn't right this morning, so tested and it was one lonely line


----------



## marie123

still time to change by monday ? ? ?


----------



## Amily

Sorry, faithope. Do test again on Monday though... Thinking of you xxxxxxx


----------



## Amily

Lou - very glad to hear about little Anais.


----------



## wobs

Kernow Lou - glad Anais going well.

Faithope - keeping everyting crossed for you today.       

Hi everyone else.

Wobs


----------



## Amily

How are you doing, faithope?


----------



## Faithope

*Wobs and Amily* I have my follow up in 4 weeks time, this time with a consultant as I refuse to hand over another £6,000 until we have talked through more options. I stopped my med's yesterday morning and my boobs are starting to really hurt again


----------



## marie123

Faithope, fingers crossed for some answers ! 

Kernow, glad Aais is doing well, hope all goes smoothly in the new year, how old is she now i have lost track ? x


----------



## Kernow Lou

Faithope - I really hope you get some conclusive answers. Would another clinic be able to do more for you? I knw people at my clinic are getting fed up of the lack f progression with treatments after several BFNs. I'm not sure where you live, but CARE comes highly recommended and personalises the treatment to the patient. Big hugs xx


Marie- Anais is 6 months now! I'm back o work next month and its gone so quickly. She should be completely out of consultant care by the time she's 18 monts, fingers crossed x


----------



## marie123

wow 6 months that has gone fast, how are you feeling about going back to work? will you be full or part time? fingers crossed for being out of the consultants care, only another year, may i ask why she is under their care?  (if i knew i have forgotten so apologies) obviously if it is none of my business thats fine too   enjoy your last few weeks of maternity. 

how long have other people taken off, i was planning a year but not sure if finances will allow that, also do any of you happen to know when it is parents HAVE to be told as i really don't want to say anything for as long as possible (i'm 15 weeks now)


----------



## Kernow Lou

Marie - are you primary? I'm secondary and was never under any obligation to tell kids or parents. It was pretty obvious by Christmas though! 


I'm going back part time for 3 days a week for this school year and then 4 days the following. I'm looking forward to going back and having adult conversations that aren't about babies but am going to miss Anais terribly.


Anais was in intensive care when she was born as she had blood complications and sepsis which led to severe jaundice. They havevtoregularly check her blood to ensure her immune system, iron leves and red blood cells are present. She also has an extra toe which is being removed in the new year and she has a cows milk protein allergy so she is seeing a few consultants about that! Phew! Poor little madam will have had more tests, procedures and ops in a year or so than some people have in their life! X


----------



## marie123

poor little Anais, she has been through it   to her and you! i've never heard of sepsis, my sister had the same allergy, we had to avoid all sorts including cheese and onion crisps and beef obviously that was a long time ago and there are so many more alternatives now than there were.  It is a really tough decision balancing work and being a mummy.  looks like you'll be getting the best of noth worlds 3 days of adult conversation, (well except when you are teaching certain pupils i'm sure  ) 

Yes I am primary and am doing Reception, am actually a little sad i won't be seeing them through to the end of the year! although am so happty atm i wouldn't change it for the world!


----------



## Amily

Sorry to hear that, faithope, and you are right to want answers. 

I work 2 and a half days at my school plus a bit elsewhere. Miss my LO loads though.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Faithope    hope you're doing ok.  As Kernow says have you looked at other clinics/success rates etc... I started off with my local clinic mainly for convenience and looking back I wish I had done things very differently early on.  Have you looked at immunes issues/thyroid etc... Here's hoping you get some answers

Kernow - sorry didn't know the full extent of what you had all been through with Anais.  It all sounds so worrying, but sounds like the hospital know what they are doing & are getting it all sorted out.

Hi to everyone else

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amily- I didn't realise you we're back to work already. I've got another 5 weeks until I'm back to reality! Hope it's not too stressful for you.


Faithope- thinking of you.


Marie- hope you ad bump are well.


Wobs- thanks for your kind comments. I don't think we ever worried massively during Anais' time in special care as its a bit like going through the tx process. When you're going through it you don't think about how poo it is that this is happening,you just kind of get on, don't you. I always think Anais' illness and our fertility treatments sounded worse to outsiders as they couldn't imagine what it feels like.


I think ladies like us are very tough and although its desperately unfair - especially for those who have to end their journey- we're very god at coping and just getting on with life. Especially in our profession - gluttons for punishment or what?!


Love to all xx


----------



## Amily

Yes, you're right Lou. We all go through a lot. You're quite right...it all sounds very dramatic to outsiders. My DH's friend is a nurse and couldn't believe I injected myself with progesterone for 8 weeks.
Hope little Anais continues to do well and am sure she is getting lots of cuddles!
Yes, back in sept. Not much fun to be honest...


----------



## marie123

just a quick update from me, had my 20 week scan today, looks like it might be  .  so glad to be half way ! 

How are you all doing? enjoying the mad second half of Autumn / xmas?

not long now til we finish


----------



## wobs

Lovely news Marie.


Hope everyone is doing ok.   to those who need them.


Wobs


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh a pink one, Marie, how fab!

Love to everyone else.  Not long to go until the Christmas holidays and I hope you've all got something lovely planned.  Anyone going anywhere exciting over the Christmas period or are you all staying in freezing cold blighty?! xx


----------



## Amily

Not us...staying at home and dealing with all DH's relations!! Looking forward to it though. One more week at work....


----------



## marie123

Thankyou Wobs Kernow and Amily,
Amily one more week? jealsous.com I have two to go! 

We are having a quiet xmas just the two of us (3 if you count bump) then visiting various family boxing and the day after. 

here's hoping for some snow days between now and the end of term (won't hold my breath tho) 

 to all and enjoy your christmas's whatever you are planning


----------



## Amily

You too, Marie! We started back a week and a half earlier than other schools - glad now though!!


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies  

New year, new TX for myself and DH   on next AF we will be calling in our CD1. It was DH that lead the way and am so thankful for that.

So onwards we go. I am figuring EC will be 2 weeks before Easter half term so that works out well  

Hope you are all doing OK?

xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Happy new year Faithope and to all you other lovely ladies.  May 2013 be your year if you're going through treatment and, if you already have your dream, I hope that you and your babies have a happy, healthy one.

AFM - Anais has her operation at the end of this month and then I'm having my medical check up and counselling session to be an egg donor.  Eventful couple of months for us! x


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope! Onwards! Good for you.
Hi Lou. Busy times! Best wishes for Anais' operation - sure you'll be glad when that is over.

All Ok here...back to work. DH has been made redundant so is looking after DS at the moment, which is nice (not nice moneywise though........)

Happy New Year to you all!!


----------



## marie123

happy new year ladies!!! 

goodluck Faithope     this is your year!!!

i hope Anais op goes well, will be thinking of you.

Amily it must be good not to need childcare so at least you are saving on that AND have the added bonus of DS being home with daddy. Hope all is well

Hi wobs, if you are reading, have you got a new job yet

AFM i have reached the magic six months mark!


----------



## Amily

Hi marie.
It is good to have DS at home but we still have to pay 50% retainer on childcare or we'll lose the childminder (who is very good)
Well done on 6 months...hurray!!


----------



## marie123

50% ouch!! but i guess worth it f the minder is good.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Marie - great news on the 6 months mark.  You must be getting excited!   

Faithope - not long now.  Will be keeping everything crossed for you.   

Kernow Lou - do hope the operation goes smoothly.  Well done on the donor egg thing too - it is lovely that you will be able to help someone else.

Amily - hello!

I'm doing supply teaching and it is turning out to be surprisingly good so far.  It is nice to go into different schools and see how things are done differently and LOVELY not to have the paperwork/planning etc... Once we have bought a house I will apply for another job, but hopefully be able to do part time.  I think I just got worn down with the relentless hours for years and years and years, plus the school politics!....but taking all that away I am actually enjoying the teaching -which is a pleasant surprise!  

All the best for 2013!
Wobs


----------



## marie123

Wobs lovely to hear from you and to hear that everything is going so well.  can I ask do you miss the relationship with pupils that you know well as that must be totally different on supply.  Just asking because i am thinking about supplying if i can't return part time.


----------



## wobs

Hi Marie

I do miss the relationships a little...However I am also beginning to go into the same schools and same classes again and then it is nice because the children know your name and want to talk to you etc... I have a regular slot with a school now and then it is good as you start to know the school/staff etc... I am not sure I could go to a different school every day etc...I am struggling to learn names of children and staff though and have a little book I have to write it all down in!! 

Hopefully Marie they'll let you do part-time.  Fingers crossed!  I guess it is slightly different for me as I am trying to decide if I want to teach and indeed what I want to do with my life now the kiddie option isn't available.  If you do go down the supply route and want some info when it gets to that stage let me know as have found out a lot about agencies/working directly/with county etc... Lots of difference in the amount your earn etc...

What has been interesting for me has been to see the different workloads in a different schools.  I have always taught in small schools usually with mixed age classes and in larger schools (please don't shot me if you are in a larger school!) it seems on the surface that the workload is more spread out so perhaps not as bad?  Maybe any ladies who are in a larger primary school could tell me if this is true??  My thinking is I might try and get a part time job in a school where there is at least one other class per year group as at least then there is someone to share the planning with....?

Anyway for now supply is good...

bye for now
Wobs


----------



## DaisyMaisy

I love that you are loving supply. I am serriously thinking about it. Since September, I'm just not motivated......


It's good to hear that you are enjoying teaching again.

Xxxx


----------



## Amily

That's great to hear, wobs. I am sitting here, just having finished planning lessons and still have 3 pieces of work to mark... tempted!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Amily - I am sorry to hear about your DH.  Hope that he is enjoying staying at home with your LO though.  What a pain about the 50% to hold the child minder though - nightmare!
Wobs - so glad that you are enjoying doing supply.  No advice, I'm afraid, as I'm in Secondary, but the best of luck with it all.
Daisy Maisy - hope you are well.
Marie - congrats on reaching 6 months!
Faithope - any news on tx?  Hope you're well.

AFM - I must be mad, but am possibly about to have a bit of a career change! Have an internal interview at my school for the post of lead literacy/SEN teacher.  If I get it I won't be teaching much English anymore, but I've always wanted to wok solely with SEN. I'm the only candidate, so hope I get it (will have to hang my head in shame if I don't)!! x


----------



## marie123

Wobs, i definitely agree larger schools spread the work load.  I am in charge of Science, g and t and foundationstage very stressful workload at times, especially atm.  I will definitely be in touch if i go down the supply route. In 43 (and counting...) days time i will have a year to decide on career change/ new school/ part time / supply.  The way i feel atm something has to give before i crash and burn.  Oh dear that does sound 'poor me' like sorry!!! 

Kernow goodluck with the interview.

big hello everyone and   for snow days


----------



## Amily

Good luck, Lou. Sounds good. Thanks. Yes, all very expensive. Hey ho!!


----------



## wobs

Good luck Kernow Lou -hope you get it.  Fingers crossed.  Sounds like a nice change too.

Ah yes Amily - that's what I don't miss!!!   Sorry!! Mind you not exactly a steady income, so will need to sort it out at some stage...

DaisyMaisy - I can understand why wouldn't be motivated.   I felt that way after my miscarriage and that was nothing compared to what you have gone through so I can begin to understand how you are feeling- but only begin   ...I think work seems very much less important to me now - before it seemed to take up my whole life and in a way I think I relied on it to get me through - if that makes any sense!  It is after all just a job - very hard as a teacher to keep that in perspective.  i think that is why I have been enjoying supply - as it has been a case of going in and just getting on with it and doing the teaching.  Mind you had a very amusing time the other day with a reception class on a wet day who were a pretty weak cohort...all good stuff!!

Hope you all have snow days!!!
Wobs


----------



## jes4

Hello ladies! Sorry not in on in AGES! Life is v busy as i returned to work 4 days a week in September. Have to say, i love mondays when i'm not in school    Part time has worked out ok for me but i do feel like i have pretty much the same workload as i did before, class wise. Gave up management role though which was a good decision!

Wobs - so good to hear that supply is working for you. I'm in a large primary and yes, i suppose the workload is shared between teachers. Still seem to always have more to do though! there is never any end to planning......!!!

kernow - good luck for the job!

Marie  - so glad all is going well  Love your countdown!!!  hope you manage to get P/T if thats what you want. I was amazed i got it actually as we already had 3 jobshares at our school. 

Faithope - good luck for your upcoming tx     

Amily - my DH does most of the childcare for us at the mo too. He had to go part time as well as we couldnt afford childcare x3, Its working ok but i get a bit jealous when i miss the milestones and he gets to spend more time with the girls than i do  

Daisy - supply is definitely appealing isn't it! one of my days in school i do PPA cover for the other teacher in my year group. I really enjoy it - teach, mark and then leave! 
AFM, my girls are now 17 months old. All crawling, 2 nearly walking, All healthy and doing well (Although still quite tiny, having been so prem!) We are so blessed. Return to work has been hard going at times but we've settled into a routine that is working for us. And its nice to get my identity back a bit, rather than just being the 'triplet mum'! 

jes xxx


----------



## marie123

Hi Jes, lovely to hear you and the girls are doing well,  wow you must be like supermum or something, teaching 4 days and being a mummy of three! I'm not sure i could find the energy, I am sure its all worth it tho


----------



## Kernow Lou

Lovely to hear from you Jes!  I definitely agree with Marie on the supermum comment.  It sounds like you are doing an amazing job and the girls seem to be thriving, which is amazing news.

Thank you for all your good luck comments.  Interview was meant to be on Friday, but OFSTED are coming to inspect the Maths department so reckon it will be the end of next week. Oh well, gives me more time to prepare! x


----------



## wobs

Jes - nice to hear from you.  So glad you are all doing ok.  Sounds like you have a rather busy life!!! Must be lovely though. 

Kernow - hope all goes ok & that your didn't have to involved in yucky Ofsted.

ttfn
Wobs


----------



## Amily

Hi jes
Yes, childcare x3 must be extortionate!! Lovely picture of your girls!


----------



## marie123

Kernow Just a quick post to see how Anais got on - i hope all went well, have been thinking of you! 

Not long now til HT everyone, 

Afm all going well 30 working days and counting ... 

Happy holidays for whenever you half terms fall


----------



## Amily

One more week for me...counting those days! Glad to hear all is going well, marie. 30 days will pass very fast!
How is Anais, Lou? Thinking of you too.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Marie - is that 30 days until half term or until mat leave? 


Amily - I'm also off from the end of next week. Phew!


Wobs - are you still enjoying supply?


Faithope - any news from you? Hope all is well.


Love to everyone else.


Thanks for asking about Anais. The op was a success and she dealt with it brilliantly. Have a check up in April to see if there is long term damage to her feet or this was just an anomaly.
I also got a new job! I will no longer be an English teacher from after half term but will be a literacy and numeracy manager. Lots to do but very excited - and I get an office! Xxxxx


----------



## marie123

Glad all went well lou thats fab news.  And congrats on the new job ... and office !!!! 
30 days til mat leave ! 
Thanks amily fx for a quick week followed by a very slow week lol


----------



## Faithope

Hey ladies 

*Kernow Lou* So glad Anais is OK and things went well with the op  and big  on the new job!! So is it the SEN based one?

*marie* I love seeing your scan piccy-it's so clear  getting close now 

*Amily* Hiya hun 

*wobs* Hiya, how are you?

*jes4* where the heck has time gone?? Nice to see you posting 

AFM Well I am back on the rollercoaster and start sniffing on thursday  2nd fresh ICSI cycle and I am scared as I know what's coming


----------



## marie123

Will be thinking of you Faithope, keep us posted!       xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

The very best of luck Faithope.  PLease keep us updated when you can x


----------



## Amily

GOOOOOOD luck, faithope. You so deserve this! We'll be thinking of you. Keep us posted.

Glad to hear that, Lou. Big congrats on your new job too. x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi everyone, it has been absolutely AGES since I have been on here but I just wanted to pop on and say hello. I will try and get back into the swing of things and catch up with where everyone is in terms of tx.
Faithope, good luck for this next cycle, you really deserve it xx


----------



## Amily

Hi katiedolldoll! Good to hear from you. x


----------



## hutchess

Hello. Haven't been on for ages but am back getting ready for dsiui following two unsuccessful icsis. Will try n catch up with where u all are soon. For now I suppose I should get off to bed. Not long til Easter. Xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Hutchess, nice to hear from you. x


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Hi ladies.

Just wanted to say, good luck with all of your up coming tx!

ATM, I have finally bit the bullet and have handed in my notice! Whoop hoooo! So from may, I will be jobless. Any advice anyone can give me on doing supply would be great. I've never done supply before, so it's a little scary.

Xxxx


----------



## marie123

Hi everyone!! 
Nice to hear from u katie. How r things with u? 
Hutchess not sure if we've spoken before but hello.and goodlyck for iui 
Daisy i am not sure if wobs is still reading but she might be good for advice.
Faithope howz it going
A bug hello everyone else. Too many of us to do personals for everyone. Afm 31 weeks and its only 23 working days til mat leave yay xx


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

It has been quiet in here, nice to see posts again 

*hutchess* Hiya, hope your next TX goes well 

*katiedolldoll*  thank you, that's lovely of you x

*Amily* Hows your little boy doing/

*Daisy* Well done you-can't wait for the day I can do that  (I love my job but will love being a SAHM instead ) 

*marie* I am doing OK at the moment, wow not long to go at all! Exciting

AFM-I am nearly two weeks into DR and still no AF  I did a HPT this morning and I am sure it was laughing at me   as always it was a stark 'yeah right, dream on..

So an AF dance is needed ladies


----------



## Amily

Hi Faithope
Hope AF hurries up!
DS is doing well, thank you. Just discovered the joys of rolling over so has been rolling around happily on the carpet. It's his birthday in a month...can't believe it. We're very lucky to have him.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Daisy Maisy - well done you on quitting the job!  The best of luck for whatever your next step is.  x
Hutchess - welcome back.  The best of luck for your next round of treatment.
Amily -  Can't believe your little man is almost 1!  Anais is now 10 months and I can't believe how quickly it's flying by.
Faithope - why does AF always decide to be late when you need it to show the most. Lots and lots of Vit C drinks if you can.  I had about 8 of those effervescent tablets for my 1st ICSI when AF was late. Awful stomach cramps as a result, but it did the trick (although my HoF said that they'd test me and tell me I was just leaking orange drinks!!).  The very best of luck to you.

Marie - not long until you are able to put your feet up and enjoy waiting for your little one!

Katiedolldoll, hope you and your little girl are both doing well.

Wobs - how is the supply going?

Love to anyone else I've missed.

AFM - not a lot to report.  New job is keeping me on my toes, as is Anais!  She's come down with chickenpox at the moment and had to go to hospital yesterday as she was very dehydrated but she's starting to get back to her mischievous self now! xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou,
Lovely to hear from you. Glad little Anais is OK now and hope she gets back to full steam soon!


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies

Reason for absent AF - massive cysts which I had to have aspirated today under GA   and consequently bleed loads after, through knickers, sheets and toilet looking like the scene of a murder  have a scan next week to check that all is well  

Sorry for me post xxx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh my goodness Faithope.  How are you feeling today?  The best of luck with the scan.  I had several cysts that burst and was in agony and they found loads others.  Weirdly, within three weeks they'd all disappeared and I haven't suffered from them since.  Hope this is the case for you.
Wishing you a speedy recovery xx


----------



## Faithope

*kernow Lou* thanks  I am a lot of discomfort today so resting. These cysts things are odd aren't they? Have PCO but didn't expect this


----------



## Amily

So sorry to hear that, Faithope, and hope you feel better soon. You poor thing.

So happy on Mother's day but thinking too of all those ladies who have not yet been as lucky and who still long for a child. Infertility leaves scars. Thinking too of my mother who passed away 4 yaers ago and of all those who have lost their mothers.


----------



## wobs

Hi ladies

Sorry for being awol.  Have decided that moving on is easier if I don't constantly surf FF!!   

Faithope - hope you are feeling better after your op and all is going well.

Hi Hutchess, Katiedolldoll, Amily, Daisy, Marie, Kernow Lou & anyone else I've missed (sorry!)

AFM I'm doing fine.  It is fantastic not having a full time job and I am trying to enjoy the freedom.  Anyway at the moment supply is really good.  DaisyMaisy - I bet you feel a huge weight has been lifted - I know I did!!  DaisyMaisy - you asked about supply so here goes....

Each county is different.  Some counties expect you to use an agency, some you can go to schools directly and in some the county approves you and you then find work yourself.  The crb is the biggest issue - although it may now have changed.  If you can't get approval through county and don't want to work through an agency you'll need a crb for each school - though I am sure it is/was due to change too so you could have portability.  It appears that through an agency you get paid far far less.  I'm lucky and live in a county you can get clearance through county - normal teaching application form/references etc.. plus crb.  Then you can choose to go on a mailing list that goes out to schools.  However I decided I wanted to pick and choose my schools initially and personally went round to schools to hand in a letter to the headteacher.  

Since Feb haven't really had a full day off - apart from ones I have chosen to have for days out!!!   I guess it may slow down in the summer term but that's ok! I've made a point of not saying no to supply unless i had something particular planned (and that has only been once or twice).  It has been a real insight into teaching and I think i have learnt more in these last few months than in the my many many years teaching my own class!!! Behaviour management for a class of children you don't know is v v different.  I am getting better at learning their names quickly though- and of course some your learn almost instantly!!!  Sometimes planning is left for you, sometimes you just turn up and do your own thing.  Sometimes they just don't care as long as the class is quiet and contained - I've been shocked by this as I always left work for my supply & left notes etc... but everywhere is different.  Some schools are friendly, some not as - but the good thing is you can decide if you want to go back.

I know some people opt for an agency as they say they got more secure work.  As I knew I didn't need a specific amount a month decided to go on my own intially.  Don't think I would use an agency as you get £100 a day before tax etc  - significantly less than working direct where you get an hourly rate based on your current pay scale usually.

The upsides - getting home by 3.30 sometimes and no marking/planning outside of the time you spend in school, though I always mark work & leave notes before I leave.  Working 1/2 days and having the other 1/2 day to do what you want to do is great.  Working with a wide age range (3-11) is refreshing - my choice though - you can say the age groups you want.  Having no extra work to do and discussion of levels/assessment etc... just leaves me smiling (sorry non-supplY!!!)   

The downsides - not getting to know children, having to teach them without knowing the whole story about them, getting up at 7 ready for a call - this is happening less as I get prebooked work in a few regular schools, not knowing til 9 if you have a free day, not knowing the other staff - though again this is improving as I go into schools regularly.
Sometimes I have a rubbish day, but remind myself I don't need to go back.  But mostly it is great.  Occasionally get a few days (or more) with a class and that is really nice.

So there you go my life as a supply teacher in a nutshell!  Anyway best go as got a pre-booked job this morning.  Afternoon off   nice!!!

Anyway take care everyone and good luck with whatever stage you are at in your journeys
Wobs


----------



## Faithope

*wobs* Lovely to hear form you and I completely understand about not coming on FF (I had managed a week without it and it did help when not TX) I read your post about supply work, it's good to hear from someone who is on the 'other side' as being a TA I am used to working with supply's and often wondered why they do it 

AFM; I have recovered from my op. Had a scan on Wednesday to check all was well. My lining was 3mm, ovaries were quiet and I had my injection lesson (as I am using Gonal F this time) and injected that night  today is day 3 of stims and having had a blip with the injection last night, I am nervous about tonights but I am sure it will be fine  Scan next wednesday to check progress of follies..


----------



## Amily

Hi faithope. I am glad you have recovered and wish you all the best with your treatment. Good luck with that injection!


----------



## Faithope

*Amily*  thanks hun, injections have been fine since but stim scan today has shown poor results  I have 1 follie at 10mm, the rest are small  lining is perfect at 11.3mm and triple stripe. I am on a higher dose than my first fresh cycle but different meds and poorer results, still have 6 days of stims to go...


----------



## Amily

GOOD LUCK GOOD LUCK faithope! 6 days is plenty of time...


----------



## Kernow Lou

Faithope - sending you lots of luck.  Come on follies!
Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Faithope

Hi ladies,

Well after such a rubbish scan on wednesday, todays was much better! I have at least 12 follies at 10mm and above, next scan on monday, EC either wednesday or thursday and gonal f reduced to 112.5 for the last 3 jabs  

xxx


----------



## marie123

Hello everyone, 4 days til mat leave.  oh and a bit of a moan apparantly i have to write school reports (which don't go out til june??!!) ho hum! 

Goodluck Faithope will be thinking of you wed/ thurs. 

How is everyone else ? x


----------



## Amily

Great news, faithope! 

That is cheeky of them, marie. I had to plan all the lessons for a teacher who was covering my once a week sixth-form class!


----------



## Kernow Lou

The best of luck for this week Faithope - really hoping that this is your time.

Marie - enjoy your last week at work! I also had to set cover and do bits of work during my maternity leave.  I now have had to go in on my days off to get work stuff done.  The life of a teacher, hey?! 

Love to all x


----------



## marie123

Hello ladies 
I had my last day for a year, had a lovely send off and was very spoilt with presents  .

Any news Faithope? 

Amily and Kernow, I sometimes think we should just say no but i don't know about you my conscience wouldn't let me lol 

hello to everyone else xx


----------



## Faithope

Hiya,

Sorry for not updating-we got 14 eggs, as we had so many and DH's sperm was good, they did 5 IVF and 9 ICSI'd. The 5 IVF-4 of these fertilised, the 9-7 fertilised so we had 11 embies. Today we had the call to say that 8 are strong and the other 3 may catch up  So going to blast  ET is on Monday at 10.30am.

So time to get nesting *marie*  Enjoy your 5 weeks of getting ready, exciting times 

Big hi to all


----------



## marie123

That sounds positive faithope . I have everything crossed for u xx


----------



## wobs

Faithope sounds like a good haul of embies...keping everything crossed for the 2 ww   


marie glad yu had a nice sd off. Hope all goes well. 


Hi everyone else 
Wobs


----------



## Amily

That's good news, faithope!


----------



## Faithope

Thanks ladies,

We ended up with 4x4ab blast final count, 2 on board, 2 frozen. I have had the feeling of AF cramps since 2 days after ET, have asked for reassurance on the 2ww threads as I am so scared already 

Xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congrats on bring PUPO Faithope! Completely understand why you feel scared and nervous so nt going to patronise you with any advice, etc. but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hope you get good news at the end of the 2ww.


Love to everyone else and hope you are enjoying the Easter break (or maternity leave if you're Marie!!) xx


----------



## Amily

Good news, Faithope - thinking of you.


----------



## Faithope

http://i1072.photobucket.com/albums/w363/faithope78/Image1457_zpsbae431d2.jpg

    OTD isn't until tomorrow


----------



## jes4

Woohoo Faithope    Congratulations. Sending loads of sticky vibes your way          
Was it two embies you had put back?   

xxx


----------



## Faithope

*jes* yes theres 2 blasts in there  I wonder if both have stuck with these HPT results?? How are you and the little ones doing?


----------



## marie123

Wow faithope thats fab xx congrats sending sticky vibes keep relaxing xx 
Hello everyone else hope u are all well .
Afm am on rest, fluid and antibiotics for an infection as it can bring on labour but i am 37 weeks so would be ok but they are trying to avoid it asbabyis still on the small side.  Hopefully not long now xx 
Enjoy your easter breaks xxx


----------



## wobs

Faithope...great news    


Marie hope antibiotics help


Hi jes hope you're doing ok


Hello everyone else


----------



## jes4

Faithope  - my girlies were the result of 2x blasts! So you never know! We're doing great thanks. Girls are 19m old now (time is flying) and have just started walking    All 3 are really well. We've been so v lucky. 
Wobs  - hiya! How are things with you? 
Marie  - hope the antib's kick in and you can keep bubs cooking a bit longer. 
Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all emjoying the hols x


----------



## Amily

Looks great to me, faithope!!!!! Made my day!


----------



## Faithope

Ah thanks, would love to know my HCG, GP refuses to 'pay' for it out of their funds.  

Thanks for all the posts


----------



## Amily

Glad all's well, faithope. HCG not expensive to get done privately.


----------



## Kernow Lou

Wow! Congratulations Faithope! Much deserved xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Congratulations!


----------



## Faithope

Thank you ladies   I have been signed off for two weeks as OHSS is still settling down. I am so tired, I think it's the accumulation of the past few months, mentally exhausted. I am going to miss the kids and being at work but we have spent thousands and 3 years of TX to risk anything.


----------



## Amily

So pleased all is going well, Faithope and make sure you get some rest. Hurray! Logged in hoping to read things were going well for you.


----------



## wobs

Faithope - pleased you have been signed.  Try not to fret too much.  Congrats again.

jes - pleased all going well for you.  Where did those 19months go!!!  I'm still enjoying supply teachings thanks.  Getting quite a lot of work - though must admit it's great on days like today when the phone doesn't ring and I gain a day at home.    Doing all ages from 3-11.  It is lovely to go to school, come home and forget about it.  Bliss!!

Hi everyone else
ttfn
Wobs


----------



## marie123

just a very quick me post to announce the early  arrival of Maisie Rose 5lb 5.  tiny but perfect! in two pushes!!! no word of a lie.  

will catch up later with you all, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Kernow Lou

Congratulations Marie! Beautiful name and amazing that it only took 2 pushes - you're superwoman! Hope you and Maisie are both well and you're loving every minute xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Marie
Congratulations. Lovely name! Well done. Hope mother and baby are doing well!

That sounds good, wobs. about to do some marking......


----------



## wobs

Marie - super news!!  Hope you and Maisie are doing well.  Congrats!
Wobs


----------



## marie123

Thanks everyo e we are doing well.  Hope allyour summer terms have started well x


----------



## jes4

Congratulations Marie and welcome to the world Maisie


----------



## Faithope

So I had my 7 weeks scan yesterday and we are having Twins


----------



## Amily

W O W !!!! Congratulations! That's fantastic news, faithope! xxxxxxx


----------



## wobs

Lovely news Faithope!!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Fantastic news Faithope - you must be over the moon!

Amily - I see on your ticker that you're having another round soon - how is it all going?

Love to everyone else and hope you're ok.

AFM - had all my bloods done for egg donation last week (10 bloody vials - I nearly fainted just looking at them!) and am hoping I may be able to have my frozen embies put back after EC for another recipient.  Was also Anais' first birthday last week, so I feel like I've been like a whirlwind the past few weeks! x


----------



## marie123

Amily I hadnt read your ticker. Goodluck  
Kernow I still think its a fab thing you are doing. Very generous. Goodluck for ur transfer too.  
Faithope I know I have said this but huge congrats again so pleased for u .  
As for me no news really . Maisie and I are doing really well .


----------



## Amily

That's brilliant, Lou. Good for you.

Doing fine, thanks Ladies. Hey ho: all this madness again! Tricky doing all the appts with a little boy in tow....certainly not grumbling though! Starting steroids and clexane tomorrow and FET hopefully 31st May. Glad I am on the oestrogen now as down regging was giving me major headaches.


----------



## Faithope

Please sign xxx

http://you.38degrees.org.uk/petitions/say-no-to-removal-of-teaching-assistants?source=********-share-button&time=1371140518

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Amily

Certainly will!

So, ladies...good news for me....   
Had HCG bloods on Monday and number was 142. More than doubled by Wed so things are looking good! Still doesn't seem real! DH has been away all week so things have been hectic. Up at ridiculously early hour today so catching up!


----------



## Faithope

*amily* yay that's fantastic!!!

I am doing well-am nearly 14 weeks pregnant with one beautiful baby


----------



## marie123

Amily fantastic news. I am so happy for you. Xx 

I hope everyone else is well Maisie and I are doing great. She is so happy and content and sleeps 8pm til 5 or 6 am (then straight  back to sleep til 9!!!) So lucky she is so chilled and smiley. We have the reflux more controlled she does however have avheart murmur which is being rechecked in july . 
Would be fab to hear how everyone else is. 

Oh and as for Gove what a (insert own adjective) getting rid of tas changing tbe grading system .... (the list is endless I would love to see him follow his guidelines and teach a class !!! Lol


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Congratulations- that's fab news!

It's so great to hear that everyone is doing do well.


----------



## Amily

Thank you ladies!
That's great to hear, faithope. I was four weeks last week. Waiting for scan now.


----------



## beadyeyes

I'm finding myself back here...    

Baby boy number 1 is nearly 15 months. I'm still BF. we haven't been bonking much and here I am with a natural surprise bfp! Bloody hell! My husband only has about 3 sperm. Well, slightly more than that but OMG!

Well done to all you BFPs! Fantastic to see after some time away!


----------



## Faithope

*beadyeyes*  yay congrats! I would love that to happen to DH and I


----------



## Amily

Hi beadyeyes and big congratulations!!


----------



## Kernow Lou

Oh my goodness!  Some amazing news on here!

Huge congratulations Amely - my HCG with Anais and her twin was 142, so you must have an amazingly healthy one in there.  The best of luck in the wait up to your scan - can't wait to hear all your updates.

Beadyeyes - how amazing!  Massive congratulations!  Your DHs issues are very much like my DHs.  We were told 0.2% chance of conceiving naturally, so yours is a miracle baby! 

Faithope - have definitely signed the petition.  Glad to hear the baby is doing well.  Are you going to find out what you're having?  Keep us updated on how you are doing.

Marie - Maisie sounds like a little dream!  Glad you are loving motherhood and hope you are well.

Love to everyone else on here.  Hope you are all well and are looking forward to the holidays.  Anyone doing anything exciting?

AFM - I am doing an egg donation next month and have been allowed an FET alongside it (I have 6 frosties left) so, fingers crossed, I shall be sharing some good news on here in a couple of months xx


----------



## Amily

Hi Lou and thanks!
Brilliant news ...good luck for that and keep us posted!


----------



## marie123

Beadyeyes thats fantastic

Kernow looking forward to some positive news sending babydust. It is such a generous thing you are doing you deserve a lovely bfp x 

As for us having a post jab sit and cuddle afternoon x


----------



## Faithope

Hello  

I can not wait for the summer holiday to begin-I normally love the sunshine and the heat but being nearly halfway through my pregnancy and working in these horrid portacabins that hold the heat, it's torture!!

How's everyone? 

O by the way-my baby is a boy   so excited!!! It feels real now and he's moving about


----------



## DaisyMaisy

Ohhh, I know what it's like to work in portacabins when it's hot. Not good.   

Glad your pg is going well. Xx


----------



## Amily

Lovely news, faithope!


----------



## marie123

Hello, just curious to see how you all are (if anyone is still reading) this used to he such a busy thread. How are you all doing? Maisie and I are doing well and enjoying mat leave, currently looking for a nursery so I can return to work.


----------



## Amily

Hello!
Still here. Baby number 2 due in February and having fun dealing with little boy's vomiting bug. Husband in bed with it too so I have a fun weekend lined up.

Hope you find a good nursery. We have a really good childminder (but she doesn't take vomiting children!!)


----------



## marie123

Hi amily, sorry I posted here and forgot to sign on for replies.

Wow baby two, not long now, can't see you signature ATM do u know if it is pink / blue. 

I have had a chaotic Xmas, Maisie's first and we moved house on 18th dec and had 10 people to us for Xmas! We managed to do it and get every box unpacked before the big day. 

I found a nursery (I think) would help if I wasn't so fussy lol. 

Hope your boy and man are better by now and that u managed to avoid it. 

Good luck with everything -so excited for you xx

Happy new year to you and anyone else who is reading  else xx


----------



## Faithope

hiya 

I haven't posted as there was no new posts for ages on here, hiya *marie* sounds like you had a majorly busy Christmas! Happy New Year hun 

So this Christmas was mostly breastfeeding, changing mustard pooey nappies and cuddles with our newborn son Jack  I am so happy and feel like the IF door is well and truely closed at long last  we still have two frosties to use but am so sore from the birth and remember every single contraction and push, the forceps and the severe bruising... 

I am hoping to be a SAHM, I love being a TA but love Jack more...don't have to make the decision just yet though..

Big hello to all xxx


----------



## Amily

Lovely to hear, faithope! Yes, I remember the forceps too!!

Wow, that sounds very busy, marie! My second little one is a girl - due 15 Feb. No, I had the vomiting bug too. Less than fun. Kept drinking loads of water as was worried about the retching.

We had a nice, quiet Christmas and an extremely quiet New Year. Ideal. Need to tidy up the house, though, but it's quite tricky with a little boy stomping about!


----------



## marie123

Happy new year everyone, 

Faithope I bet it was one of the best xmasses ever - I know it was for me!

Amily glad you are all better now.  Eek not long now, your edd is my dh bday so I will remember to pop on for news, good luck and fx for no forceps xx


----------



## Amily

Thanks, Marie. That would be good!


----------



## Amily

Hello ladies

Our little girl arrived in a rush early on Monday morning at 37 weeks. She was 7 pounds 3 ounces. I only finished work on Saturday... We have a daughter! She is well and healthy. I had to have an op and blood transfusion after a drug-free labour but it has all worked out fine! Very happy!


----------



## Faithope

*amily* many congratulations on the early birth of your daughter, sorry you have been poorly after  much like my baby's birth, early and not nice afterwards xx


----------



## Amily

Thank you! Well worth it though! xxx


----------



## marie123

Popped on here as promised on dh bday to check the news and I see that Amily had an early arrival.  I expect you are too busy to reply now but just wanted to say how happy I am on the safe arrival of your baby girl, (what have you called her, if I am allowed to ask)

Take care xx


----------



## Amily

Thank you very much, Marie. After much thought, we have called her Sarah. She had to go back to hospital with weight loss and jaundice but is doing very well now. How are you?


----------



## marie123

Awww glad little Sarah is doing well now. 

I am busy planning first bday celebrations and preparing to go back to work for the summer term x


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hello everyone; I haven't posted for about a year but am shortly going to an appointment with DH at our old clinic to discuss starting treatment again. I recognise a few people on the thread (Amily and Faithope) and am really looking forward to catching up with everyone's news xx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Hi ladies!

There is another teacher thread here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=316906.0 I would have merged it with this one, but a few of the posters are newbies and haven't posted enough to have access to the Chat section.

Sue


----------



## Faithope

*wraakgodin* Is the other thread a better place to post then?

*katiedolldoll* Hiya hun, yay for starting TX again  DH and I will be doing FET next year as we have two frosties.. Loving being a mummy to a baby after such a long time, hope you are doing well

Big hi to anyone reading xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin

Not really, Faith.  I just wanted you to be aware that there are other teachers out there posting.  It is difficult because we don´t like chat threads in the intros section as it doesnt encourage newbies to look round other parts of the site, but as members were getting something out of the thread I moved it to the Coping section.

Sue


----------



## Faithope

Ok, thanks, I feel better posting here   x


----------



## marie123

Hello Katiedoll, I recognise you from before, good luck x 
Faithope! Hope you enjoyed Mother's Day. X


----------



## Amily

Hello there katiedolldoll! Best wishes for your return to all the fun!!! ;o)
That's it for me now - stopping at 2 as we have been quite lucky enough and I am no spring chicken!
Wow, good for you, faithope! Off down that road again next year...! Sounds like you're having a lovely time with your LO. Very pleased for you!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

It doesn't look as if this thread is used much at all anymore...is anyone on here cycling at the moment and interested in keeping it going? I'll look around for others if not xx


----------



## marie123

I  am not cycling, and tbh probably sticking with my one little miracle. But more than happy to keep chatting/supporting if others want to 
what are you up to now?  X


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Evening to anyone out there! I've just done ICSI again and had 2 embryos transferred today. Felts pretty surreal doing it all again after nearly 3 years! 
I've joined a cycle buddies group as it doesn't look as if this is used anymore so bye for now 😀


----------



## Faithope

*Katie* Congrats on being PUPO!! How does it feel to go through it again? I am going to go back for my last two embryos in May next year


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Hi!
It seemed really straightforward this time but this 2ww is still as rubbish as always! It doesn't help that we are moving house in a fortnight's time so sitting with my feet up is tricky 😀 
Best of luck for next year, how exciting! Xx


----------



## Faithope

I'm Pregnant   naturally


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Wow!! Huge congratulations!!! Xxxx


----------



## Faithope

*katie*  thank you, how are you holding up? OTD very close


----------



## Katiedolldoll

It's tomorrow morning   it's positive!!


----------



## Faithope

*katie*     So what did the HPT say?? xxx


----------



## Amily

Wow, congratulations faithope!!!

Wishing you lots of luck Katie!


----------



## Katiedolldoll

Negative unfortunately 😞


----------



## Faithope

*katie*  xx


----------

